# Holocaust History



## Sixties Fan

I have been seeing a lot of article and threads on the Holocaust but have not found one which deals with the History, before, during and after.  Therefore I am starting one now.

Any Holocaust denier is welcome to post and discuss here.  Discuss, not attack, or troll.    Proof that it did not happen, just post it.


It is important to tell History as it happened.  Lets go at it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

I will start with the Nazi account from the beginning of Nazi persecution of Jews 





I just found this 1936 book, The Yellow Spot, which documents in detail the beginnings of Nazi persecution of Jews in Germany, with lots of photos and facsimiles from Nazi media.

The terror in reading this book is in the knowledge that the horrific facts recounted here in mind-numbing detail - the pogroms, the arrests, the anti-Jewish laws, the ordinary Germans enthusiastically joining the hate - _were only the opening act to what was to come_. All of the events in this book occurred from 1933-35, more than three years prior  to Kristallnacht. 

(full article online)









						The Yellow Spot: Detailed, contemporaneous accounts of Nazi persecution of Jews 1933-1935 sound a lot like today's antisemitism (PDF)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## 1srelluc

As a aside HBO Films showing of The Survivor aired last evening. Not bad.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Sixties Fan said:


> I have been seeing a lot of article and threads on the Holocaust but have not found one which deals with the History, before, during and after.  Therefore I am starting one now.
> 
> Any Holocaust denier is welcome to post and discuss here.  Discuss, not attack, or troll.    Proof that it did not happen, just post it.
> 
> 
> It is important to tell History as it happened.  Lets go at it.


Well I will start that Hitler was Mary Poppins compared to Lenin, Stalin, and Trotsky

Hitler killed 6 million..........Them?????.........40?....50.....60? million

So we must start this thread saying the Soviets were 10 times worse. You have to admit that reality before you think further

We don't learn that in public skewls even 50 yrs ago. It was forbidden


----------



## Sixties Fan

When Roosevelt first took office in 1933, he had limited foreign-policy interests – while the public had significant isolationist tendencies, a legacy of WWI. McKean also noted sizable hostility toward immigration among Americans of the day.

“It was not an issue the American people accepted as something we should take interest in,” said McKean. “Waves of European immigrants were never a popular issue. The United States, frankly, was also quite an antisemitic country at the time.”


However, first lady Eleanor Roosevelt overruled Long when it came to saving the mostly Jewish passengers on the refugee ship SS Quanza in 1940.

“She was clearly a great humanitarian and in many ways Franklin’s political conscience,” McKean said.

In one chapter of the book, the Roosevelts are having breakfast, each reading the morning paper. When the first lady learns that Long is impeding immigration, she becomes furious: “Franklin, you know he’s a fascist!”





Dr. William E. Dodd, United States Ambassador to Germany, speaks at the Festival for International Exchange of Pupil at a Berlin concert hall May 29, 1935. (AP Photo)
“She was a truth-teller,” McKean reflects, “with a very honest humanitarian streak.”

McKean cited similar reasons for his admiration of Dodd, calling him “sort of the unwavering moral compass… I think he told Roosevelt the truth.”

As the book explains, Dodd was hardly philo-Semitic when he took up his ambassadorship in 1933. Although he rented two floors of a posh Berlin residence from a wealthy Jewish businessman and his family who lived on the third floor, he failed to recognize their motivations in renting it out to him.

“Dodd was so happy to get the apartment at a good rate that he did not recognize that the family living on the third floor did this hoping for American protection,” McKean said.

However, following his first meeting with Hitler, Dodd saw the Nazis as they really were. “They were evil, to put it simply,” McKean said.

(full article online)









						Why did the US ignore diplomats who boldly raised an alarm about Hitler before WWII?
					

In new book 'Watching Darkness Fall,' former US ambassador David McKean illustrates how antisemitism, apathy and internal politics set America back in the war against Germany




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Ringel05

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Well I will start that Hitler was Mary Poppins compared to Lenin, Stalin, and Trotsky
> 
> Hitler killed 6 million..........Them?????.........40?....50.....60? million
> 
> So we must start this thread saying the Soviets were 10 times worse. You have to admit that reality before you think further
> 
> We don't learn that in public skewls even 50 yrs ago. It was forbidden


What do the Soviets have to do with the Holocaust?  Or are you claiming Stalin killed many more millions of Jews?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Well I will start that Hitler was Mary Poppins compared to Lenin, Stalin, and Trotsky
> 
> Hitler killed 6 million..........Them?????.........40?....50.....60? million
> 
> So we must start this thread saying the Soviets were 10 times worse. You have to admit that reality before you think further
> 
> We don't learn that in public skewls even 50 yrs ago. It was forbidden


Actually, the Nazis killed many more than the 6 Million Jews:









						Documenting Numbers of Victims of the Holocaust and Nazi Persecution
					

Behind the number of victims of the Holocaust and Nazi persecution are people whose hopes and dreams were destroyed. Learn about the toll of Nazi policies.




					encyclopedia.ushmm.org
				





One horror is no worse than the other.  All were horrors and murdered too many people out of prejudice.


----------



## Polishprince

I know that a lot of holocaust survivors were really offended by Hogan's Heroes, which poked fun at the event back in the 1960's.  Many contended that the camps were nothing like the one that was portrayed and that Colonel Klink and Sergeant Schultz were really atypical of those that they met in the German camp system.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Polishprince said:


> I know that a lot of holocaust survivors were really offended by Hogan's Heroes, which poked fun at the event back in the 1960's.  Many contended that the camps were nothing like the one that was portrayed and that Colonel Klink and Sergeant Schultz were really atypical of those that they met in the German camp system.


It was a comedy.  I loved it.  It made fun of the Nazis, just like The Producers and The Great Dictator did.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Sixties Fan said:


> Actually, the Nazis killed many more than the 6 Million Jews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Documenting Numbers of Victims of the Holocaust and Nazi Persecution
> 
> 
> Behind the number of victims of the Holocaust and Nazi persecution are people whose hopes and dreams were destroyed. Learn about the toll of Nazi policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> encyclopedia.ushmm.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One horror is no worse than the other.  All were horrors and murdered too many people out of prejudice.


Very true. But not having any recognition is a sin. Highlighting glaringly one horror while never mentioning something way worse is wrong wrong wrong

What do you think of this. You and most don't even know about it....What does this tell you?









						Emigration and the Evian Conference
					

In July 1938, 32 nations met in Evian, France, to discuss immigration policies for Jewish refugees fleeing Nazi Germany. Learn how these discussions impacted Jewish lives.




					encyclopedia.ushmm.org
				




We and the world could have saved the Jews. But we didn't did we

The NAZIS laughed and were given the OK

Of course we are not allowed to teach it. You have to find it yourself


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Very true. But not having any recognition is a sin. Highlighting glaringly one horror while never mentioning something way worse is wrong wrong wrong
> 
> What do you think of this. You and most don't even know about it....What does this tell you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emigration and the Evian Conference
> 
> 
> In July 1938, 32 nations met in Evian, France, to discuss immigration policies for Jewish refugees fleeing Nazi Germany. Learn how these discussions impacted Jewish lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> encyclopedia.ushmm.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We and the world could have saved the Jews. But we didn't did we
> 
> The NAZIS laughed and were given the OK
> 
> Of course we are not allowed to teach it. You have to find it yourself


I started this thread to tell the HISTORY of the Holocaust, before, during and after.

Thank you for your contribution.  It is well known that all countries did nothing to help Jews, because they were Jews, before and during.  Possibly even after.


----------



## Indeependent

Sixties Fan said:


> I started this thread to tell the HISTORY of the Holocaust, before, during and after.
> 
> Thank you for your contribution.  It is well known that all countries did nothing to help Jews, because they were Jews, before and during.  Possibly even after.


In Poland and Ukraine, the American troops had to escort Jews everywhere because the Poles and the Ukranians still wanted to kill off all the Jews.


----------



## irosie91

Polishprince said:


> I know that a lot of holocaust survivors were really offended by Hogan's Heroes, which poked fun at the event back in the 1960's.  Many contended that the camps were nothing like the one that was portrayed and that Colonel Klink and Sergeant Schultz were really atypical of those that they met in the German camp system.


   Hogan's heroes were in a  POW camp---not a 
   concentration camp created as a death factory 
   for jews.    I am a jew and was not offended and 
   never met a jew who was----jews LOVE comedy
   ---it was TV fantasy----Captain Klink, himself, was a 
   Jewish actor---sorta.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Sixties Fan said:


> I started this thread to tell the HISTORY of the Holocaust, before, during and after.
> 
> Thank you for your contribution.  It is well known that all countries did nothing to help Jews, because they were Jews, before and during.  Possibly even after.


So we could have saved them then. We gave the Green Light for The Final Solution

Why Isn't that taught. Holocaust denial perhaps?

No one knows that the camps up to about 39 were filled with mostly Commies, Socialists, criminals, alkis, faggots...etc

We are not taught this at all........Hitler did not want to kill these people, he wanted them to pack up and leave first

Again. This is not taught. It is forbidden.It is a denial of what really caused this and how we DID NOT STOP IT?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Indeependent said:


> In Poland and Ukraine, the American troops had to escort Jews everywhere because the Poles and the Ukranians still wanted to kill off all the Jews.


The Rooskies killed millions of Jews too. Again this is forbidden in public skewls


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hang on Sloopy said:


> So we could have saved them then. We gave the Green Light for The Final Solution
> 
> Why Isn't that taught. Holocaust denial perhaps?
> 
> No one knows that the camps up to about 39 were filled with mostly Commies, Socialists, criminals, alkis, faggots...etc
> 
> We are not taught this at all........Hitler did not want to kill these people, he wanted them to pack up and leave first
> 
> Again. This is not taught. It is forbidden.It is a denial of what really caused this and how we DID NOT STOP IT?


Hitler ended up not expelling all the Jews from where he conquered because there was an Arab Muslim in Palestine who did not want Jews to come back to their homeland and rebuild their Nation.

Al Husseini did everything he could, riots, incitement in Palestine and Iraq in order to scare the Jews from coming.

It is up to us to teach it here, and the Holocaust Memorials and Museums and supporting all schools and colleges to teach them.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hang on Sloopy said:


> The Rooskies killed millions of Jews too. Again this is forbidden in public skewls


What are you doing about it?  Writing to your congressman, Mayor, Governor or President?

Writing to schools, giving speeches about it?

What are you doing about it besides complaining that there is a lack of teaching it?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Indeependent said:


> In Poland and Ukraine, the American troops had to escort Jews everywhere because the Poles and the Ukranians still wanted to kill off all the Jews.


The world could have absorbed all those Jews in 1938 Conference. Not one country took bit a handful

We sat on our asses and let this happen..................The cheating cripple arranged this...lololol.He didn't even want him

I'm so amazed how few know any of these facts.I must remedy that


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hang on Sloopy said:


> The world could have absorbed all those Jews in 1938 Conference. Not one country took bit a handful
> 
> We sat on our asses and let this happen..................The cheating cripple arranged this...lololol.He didn't even want him
> 
> I'm so amazed how few know any of these facts.I must remedy that


Have you ever heard that Christians are haters of Jews?

That is exactly why no country would absorb any of those Jews and allowed those who were expelled from immigrating to the Mandate for Palestine to end up in those concentration camps and murdered.

Roosevelt was taught not to care about Jews, like many other Christians.  And his advisors were no better.

Therefore we got what we got.

History is made of cowards who just go along.


----------



## JoeB131

Nobody denies the Holocaust happened. 

Some of us don't think it should become a permanent hall pass three generations later for the Zionists to abuse the Palestinians.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hang on Sloopy said:


> The world could have absorbed all those Jews in 1938 Conference. Not one country took bit a handful
> 
> We sat on our asses and let this happen..................The cheating cripple arranged this...lololol.He didn't even want him
> 
> I'm so amazed how few know any of these facts.I must remedy that


Are you going to write to the Vatican and all religious Christians to stop hating Jews?

They will not listen.

How about the Muslims?  They learned it all from Christianity?  How are they going to stop hating Jews?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Sixties Fan said:


> What are you doing about it?  Writing to your congressman, Mayor, Governor or President?
> 
> Writing to schools, giving speeches about it?
> 
> What are you doing about it besides complaining that there is a lack of teaching it?


My God we're teaching men can have babies and gender confusion.....lololol

You want me to write about the Evian failure....lololol.........................School boards who just want to teach about butt hole sex?

Stalin was way worse. He did not care about religion, ethnics...etc....................If you disobeyed you were shot no questions asked. The country lived in terror

The German population lived a great life not knowing how or why.

We teach Hitler terrorized his own people....lolol....Just the Jews and other so called ills of society


----------



## Sixties Fan

Azaria's post was in commemoration of her great-grandmother on Holocaust Remembrance Day in Israel, which was observed Wednesday night and Thursday. Azaria said that her grandmother that upon his rise to power, she wrote the German president about the new attitude toward Jews despite their contribution to the country.

She went on to explain that her fiance was killed in World War I, as were two of her brothers, while fighting for Germany. Her only surviving brother was blinded due to his injuries. All three brothers received medals for their sacrifice, she said, "but now there are open calls to take violent action against Jews. Is the incitement against Jews a sign of courage or cowardness, considering that Jews comprise just 1% of Germans." 

The president said he took her complaints seriously and gave it to Hitler for comment. The newly appointed German chancellor wrote back, in handwriting, that she was making baseless accusations and that there were no calls for violence against Jews. The handwritten letter was later seized by the British as it is considered the first time Hitler publicly showed his handwriting as chancellor. It is now at an archive in Koblenz.

(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/04/28/why-did-hitler-write-a-handwritten-note-to-a-jew/


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

JoeB131 said:


> Nobody denies the Holocaust happened.
> 
> Some of us don't think it should become a permanent hall pass three generations later for the Zionists to abuse the Palestinians.


You know the Jews are fleeing the Democraps party like they fled Hitler and Stalin....lololol

Losing Latinos, Blacks, Asians...LOLOLOL.so funny


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hang on Sloopy said:


> My God we're teaching men can have babies and gender confusion.....lololol
> 
> You want me to write about the Evian failure....lololol.........................School boards who just want to teach about butt hole sex?
> 
> Stalin was way worse. He did not care about religion, ethnics...etc....................If you disobeyed you were shot no questions asked. The country lived in terror
> 
> The German population lived a great life not knowing how or why.
> 
> We teach Hitler terrorized his own people....lolol....Just the Jews and other so called ills of society


How are you going to remedy it?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Sixties Fan said:


> Are you going to write to the Vatican and all religious Christians to stop hating Jews?
> 
> They will not listen.
> 
> How about the Muslims?  They learned it all from Christianity?  How are they going to stop hating Jews?


They were hated long before Moses...lolol

I,m just responding to your thread which I think is a really good one. I've never seen 2 pages on topic....lolol


----------



## Indeependent

JoeB131 said:


> Nobody denies the Holocaust happened.
> 
> Some of us don't think it should become a permanent hall pass three generations later for the Zionists to abuse the Palestinians.


How about the Jordanians abusing the 1.6 million Palestinians who have been held in a Jordanian refugee camp since 1992?


----------



## Indeependent

Hang on Sloopy said:


> My God we're teaching men can have babies and gender confusion.....lololol
> 
> You want me to write about the Evian failure....lololol.........................School boards who just want to teach about butt hole sex?
> 
> Stalin was way worse. He did not care about religion, ethnics...etc....................If you disobeyed you were shot no questions asked. The country lived in terror
> 
> The German population lived a great life not knowing how or why.
> 
> We teach Hitler terrorized his own people....lolol....Just the Jews and other so called ills of society


Hitler loved Germans.


----------



## Indeependent

Sixties Fan said:


> Please do not deviate from the subject.  Joe is famous for it.


Sometimes I wonder if JoeB is a descendent of Adolph.

As Moshe explains near the end of Deuteronomy, Jew hatred is built into the fabric of existence to prevent multiple generations of assimilation.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Indeependent said:


> Hitler loved Germans.


So much so that he moved to Germany from Austria and became one.  The Hapsburg Empire pride.


----------



## Indeependent

Sixties Fan said:


> So much so that he moved to Germany from Austria and became one.  The Hapsburg Empire pride.


It's ironic that the Jews were the only people who bought his paintings and he resented relying on them for a living.


----------



## Confederate Soldier

Auschwitz. Dachau. Buchenwald. The evidence is irrefutable. Countless accounts from American soldiers tell grisly tales of the discoveries.

*Confederate Soldier --  Post is good.  But there's a rule about violent images on USMB that allows them to be posted BUT NOT DISPLAYED.  Requires you post a warning IN RED like -- *

*WARNING -- the following images are GRAPHIC and VIOLENT. *

*And then JUST provide the links.  NOT the images.  Which I don't think you can do by using the ATTACH method.  (Maybe just post the attachments as "thumbnails" instead of full images??)  So find the original links and include the WARNING next time.*


----------



## irosie91

Hang on Sloopy said:


> The Rooskies killed millions of Jews too. Again this is forbidden in public skewls


   I am not sure that it is actually FORBIDDEN.  It is 
   glossed over by teachers and professors.   Another 
   "personal anecdote" ---my college prof.  in 
  the obligatory freshman "development of western 
  civ."  class was a UKRANIAN CHRISTIAN---his 
  singular interest was the murder by Stalin of 
  the christian Kulaks.   If I had not had jews as 
  relatives----I would not have known of the 
  vicious antisemitism of the Ukranians and in 
  many cases their "LOVING FRIENDSHIP" and 
  cooperation with the invading Nazi army


----------



## Indeependent

Confederate Soldier said:


> View attachment 638954
> View attachment 638955View attachment 638956
> 
> 
> Auschwitz. Dachau. Buchenwald. The evidence is irrefutable. Countless accounts from American soldiers tell grisly tales of the discoveries.


As I posted before, my father-in-law and others had to be escorted out of Poland by American troops to avoid being murdered by the Poles.


----------



## irosie91

JoeB131 said:


> Good point.  We totally need to have a right to return for all Palestinians in refugee camps... and then give them full voting rights.


   who is 'we'?     Do you also support a RIGHT of 
   "return"  with restoration of property and full 
  voting rights for the descendants of Jews who fled        muslim countries?      (zoroastrians too)


----------



## Confederate Soldier

Indeependent said:


> As I posted before, my father-in-law and others had to be escorted out of Poland by American troops to avoid being murdered by the Poles.





And that is a part of the holocaust as well. I don't blame the Germans for all of it. Other nations had their hand in it too.


----------



## there4eyeM

The most one can say is that the Soviet and Nazi crimes are the same. 60,000,000 murders do not compute to ten times worse than 6,000,000, just ten times more. Equivalence is not the issue. Nothing is worse than what the Nazis did. Pol Pot, Stalin and Mao were at least as bad. Even they had antecedents in historical crime. All races and cultures have visited equal horrors on vulnerable populations. That is not taught as it should be.


----------



## Polishprince

Sixties Fan said:


> I have been seeing a lot of article and threads on the Holocaust but have not found one which deals with the History, before, during and after.  Therefore I am starting one now.
> 
> Any Holocaust denier is welcome to post and discuss here.  Discuss, not attack, or troll.    Proof that it did not happen, just post it.
> 
> 
> It is important to tell History as it happened.  Lets go at it.




Much of the blame for the Holocaust goes to FDR.    Back in 1935, Roosevelt made massive cuts in American military expenditures despite the warnings of General MacArthur, in order to fund his Raw Deal program.

If America had stayed ready for war, the Germans wouldn't have risked pissing us off by starting the Holocaust.   As a result, the event - as well as all of WW2- would have never happened.

Germans figured we were wusses- they figured wrong- but it still came at a tremendous loss of life which could have been avoided.   America is still paying for FDR's mistake, plenty of people are still getting government paid VA benefits because of WW2 service which didn't need to happen.


----------



## Indeependent

Polishprince said:


> Much of the blame for the Holocaust goes to FDR.    Back in 1935, Roosevelt made massive cuts in American military expenditures despite the warnings of General MacArthur, in order to fund his Raw Deal program.
> 
> If America had stayed ready for war, the Germans wouldn't have risked pissing us off by starting the Holocaust.   As a result, the event - as well as all of WW2- would have never happened.
> 
> Germans figured we were wusses- they figured wrong- but it still came at a tremendous loss of life which could have been avoided.   America is still paying for FDR's mistake, plenty of people are still getting government paid VA benefits because of WW2 service which didn't need to happen.


Hitler didn't give a shit about the US; he had a vision and would die to see it to fruition.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Polishprince said:


> Much of the blame for the Holocaust goes to FDR.    Back in 1935, Roosevelt made massive cuts in American military expenditures despite the warnings of General MacArthur, in order to fund his Raw Deal program.
> 
> If America had stayed ready for war, the Germans wouldn't have risked pissing us off by starting the Holocaust.   As a result, the event - as well as all of WW2- would have never happened.
> 
> Germans figured we were wusses- they figured wrong- but it still came at a tremendous loss of life which could have been avoided.   America is still paying for FDR's mistake, plenty of people are still getting government paid VA benefits because of WW2 service which didn't need to happen.


The US came into the war because of Pearl Harbor.  Japan.

Blame others all you like.


----------



## there4eyeM

Indeependent said:


> Hitler didn't give a shit about the US; he had a vision and would die to see it to fruition.


Hitler probably saw what happened to indigenous people in North America and thought it similar to what he proposed.


----------



## Sixties Fan

there4eyeM said:


> Hitler probably saw what happened to indigenous people in North America and thought it similar to what he proposed.


He was raised a Catholic.  Learned to hate Jews from birth.  Nothing to do with Indigenous people from anywhere else.


----------



## Indeependent

there4eyeM said:


> Hitler probably saw what happened to indigenous people in North America and thought it similar to what he proposed.


Hitler explicitly stated that Jews don't believe might makes rights and this must be exterminated.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anti-Semitism in Europe did not begin with Adolf Hitler. Though use of the term itself dates only to the 1870s, there is evidence of hostility toward Jews long before the Holocaust–even as far back as the ancient world, when Roman authorities destroyed the Jewish temple in Jerusalem and forced Jews to leave Palestine. The Enlightenment, during the 17th and 18th centuries, emphasized religious toleration, and in the 19th century Napoleon and other European rulers enacted legislation that ended long-standing restrictions on Jews. Anti-Semitic feeling endured, however, in many cases taking on a racial character rather than a religious one.

The roots of Hitler’s particularly virulent brand of anti-Semitism are unclear. Born in Austria in 1889, he served in the German army during World War I. Like many anti-Semites in Germany, he blamed the Jews for the country’s defeat in 1918. Soon after the war ended, Hitler joined the National German Workers’ Party, which became the National Socialist German Workers’ Party (NSDAP), known to English speakers as the Nazis. While imprisoned for treason for his role in the Beer Hall Putsch of 1923, Hitler wrote the memoir and propaganda tract “Mein Kampf”(My Struggle), in which he predicted a general European war that would result in “the extermination of the Jewish race in Germany.”

(full article online)









						The Holocaust
					

The word “Holocaust,” from the Greek words “holos” (whole) and “kaustos” (burned), was historically used to describe a sacrificial offering burned on an altar.




					www.history.com


----------



## Indeependent

Sixties Fan said:


> Anti-Semitism in Europe did not begin with Adolf Hitler. Though use of the term itself dates only to the 1870s, there is evidence of hostility toward Jews long before the Holocaust–even as far back as the ancient world, when Roman authorities destroyed the Jewish temple in Jerusalem and forced Jews to leave Palestine. The Enlightenment, during the 17th and 18th centuries, emphasized religious toleration, and in the 19th century Napoleon and other European rulers enacted legislation that ended long-standing restrictions on Jews. Anti-Semitic feeling endured, however, in many cases taking on a racial character rather than a religious one.
> 
> The roots of Hitler’s particularly virulent brand of anti-Semitism are unclear. Born in Austria in 1889, he served in the German army during World War I. Like many anti-Semites in Germany, he blamed the Jews for the country’s defeat in 1918. Soon after the war ended, Hitler joined the National German Workers’ Party, which became the National Socialist German Workers’ Party (NSDAP), known to English speakers as the Nazis. While imprisoned for treason for his role in the Beer Hall Putsch of 1923, Hitler wrote the memoir and propaganda tract “Mein Kampf”(My Struggle), in which he predicted a general European war that would result in “the extermination of the Jewish race in Germany.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Holocaust
> 
> 
> The word “Holocaust,” from the Greek words “holos” (whole) and “kaustos” (burned), was historically used to describe a sacrificial offering burned on an altar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.history.com


Napoleon did eventually want Jews to convert to Christianity.


----------



## Polishprince

Indeependent said:


> Napoleon did eventually want Jews to convert to Christianity.




The Germans looked at it differently.   They saw Judaism as a "race" instead of as a religion and could care less if the Jews renounced the faith at all.


----------



## Sixties Fan

When the Nazis came to power in Germany in 1933, Jews were living in every country of Europe. A total of roughly nine million Jews lived in the countries that would be occupied by Germany during World War II. By the end of the war, two out of every three of these Jews would be dead, and European Jewish life would be changed forever. In 1933 the largest Jewish populations were concentrated in eastern Europe, including Poland, the Soviet Union, Hungary, and Romania. They spoke their own language, Yiddish, which combines elements of German and Hebrew. In comparison, the Jews in western Europe—Germany, France, Italy, the Netherlands, and Belgium—made up much less of the population and tended to adopt the culture of their non-Jewish neighbors. They dressed and talked like their countrymen, and traditional religious practices and Yiddish culture played a less important part in their lives. They tended to have had more formal education than eastern European Jews and to live in towns or cities.







__





						LibGuides: History: The Holocaust: Timeline and History of the Holocaust
					

Guide for Library Research on The Holocaust




					guides.lib.jjay.cuny.edu


----------



## Sixties Fan

In September 1941, the Nazi regime ordered Germany's Jews over the age of 6 to sew on their clothing a yellow Star of David with the word _Jude_ (Jew) in bold, Hebrew-like letters. The following year, the measure was introduced in France, Belgium, the Netherlands, Slovakia, and other lands under German control.






__





						LibGuides: History: The Holocaust: Timeline and History of the Holocaust
					

Guide for Library Research on The Holocaust




					guides.lib.jjay.cuny.edu


----------



## Sixties Fan

When Germany occupied Denmark on April 9, 1940, the Jewish population was approximately 7,500, accounting for 0.2% of the country's total population. About 6,000 of these Jews were Danish citizens. Unlike in other western European countries, the Danish government did not require Jews to register their property and assets, to identify themselves, or to give up apartments, homes, and businesses.

On September 8, 1943, SS General Werner Best, the German civilian administrator in Denmark, sent a telegram to Adolf Hitler to propose that the Germans make use of the martial law provisions to deport the Danish Jews. Hitler approved the measure nine days later. As preparations proceeded, Best, who had second thoughts about the political consequences of the deportations, informed Georg Ferdinand Duckwitz, a German naval attaché, of the impending deportation operation. Before the final order for deportation came to Copenhagen on September 28, Duckwitz, along with other German officials, warned non-Jewish Danes of the plan. In turn, these Danes alerted the local Jewish community.

In the intervening days, Danish authorities, Jewish community leaders, and countless private citizens facilitated a massive operation to get Jews into hiding or into temporary sanctuaries. When German police began the roundup on the night of October 1, 1943, they found few Jews. In general, the Danish police authorities refused to cooperate, denying German police the right to enter Jewish homes by force, or simply overlooking Jews they found in hiding. Popular protests quickly came from various quarters such as churches, the Danish royal family, and various social and economic organizations. The Danish resistance, assisted by many ordinary Danish citizens, organized a partly coordinated, partly spontaneous rescue operation.

Resistance workers and sympathizers initially helped Jews move into hiding places throughout the country and from there to the coast; fishermen then ferried them to neutral Sweden. The rescue operation expanded to include participation by the Danish police and the government. Over a period of about a month, some 7,200 Jews and 700 of their non-Jewish relatives traveled to safety in Sweden, which accepted the Danish refugees.







__





						LibGuides: History: The Holocaust: Timeline and History of the Holocaust
					

Guide for Library Research on The Holocaust




					guides.lib.jjay.cuny.edu


----------



## Sixties Fan

Below are links to detailed timelines that discuss how the Holocaust unfolded.

The Holocaust and WWII TImeline from the Holocaust Encyclopedia at the United States Holocaust Memorial Museum can be found HERE while a more detailed version can be found HERE

The Holocaust Timeline from Israel's Holocaust Museum Yad Vashem can be found HERE

The Chronology of Jewish Persecution in the Holocaust from the Jewish Virtual Library Online can be found HERE

The Teacher's Timeline Guide to the Holocaust from the Florida Center for Instructional Technology, College of Education at the University of South Florida can be found HERE

The Timeline of the Holocaust from the Simon Wiesenthal Center and the Museum of Tolerance in Los Angeles can be found HERE

Timeline source: “The Holocaust and WWII Timeline” _The Holocaust Encyclopedia_ information retrieved from:  and timeline

An online version of the book The Holocaust Chronicle, published by Publications International LTD in April 2000 as a not-for-profit project can be found HERE







__





						LibGuides: History: The Holocaust: Timeline and History of the Holocaust
					

Guide for Library Research on The Holocaust




					guides.lib.jjay.cuny.edu


----------



## irosie91

Polishprince said:


> Much of the blame for the Holocaust goes to FDR.    Back in 1935, Roosevelt made massive cuts in American military expenditures despite the warnings of General MacArthur, in order to fund his Raw Deal program.
> 
> If America had stayed ready for war, the Germans wouldn't have risked pissing us off by starting the Holocaust.   As a result, the event - as well as all of WW2- would have never happened.
> 
> Germans figured we were wusses- they figured wrong- but it still came at a tremendous loss of life which could have been avoided.   America is still paying for FDR's mistake, plenty of people are still getting government paid VA benefits because of WW2 service which didn't need to happen.





Polishprince said:


> Much of the blame for the Holocaust goes to FDR.    Back in 1935, Roosevelt made massive cuts in American military expenditures despite the warnings of General MacArthur, in order to fund his Raw Deal program.
> 
> If America had stayed ready for war, the Germans wouldn't have risked pissing us off by starting the Holocaust.   As a result, the event - as well as all of WW2- would have never happened.
> 
> Germans figured we were wusses- they figured wrong- but it still came at a tremendous loss of life which could have been avoided.   America is still paying for FDR's mistake, plenty of people are still getting government paid VA benefits because of WW2 service which didn't need to happen.


   PRINCE----you are confusing moral fault with 
   UNINTENDED CONSEQUENCE


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Nazis frequently used euphemistic language to disguise the true nature of their crimes. They used the term “Final Solution” to refer to their plan to annihilate the Jewish people. It is not known when the leaders of Nazi Germany definitively decided to implement the "Final Solution." The genocide, or mass destruction, of the Jews was the culmination of a decade of increasingly severe discriminatory measures.

USHMM "Final Solution" Overview and Encyclopedia Entry






__





						LibGuides: History: The Holocaust: Timeline and History of the Holocaust
					

Guide for Library Research on The Holocaust




					guides.lib.jjay.cuny.edu


----------



## Sixties Fan

The term _concentration camp_ refers to a camp in which people are detained or confined, usually under harsh conditions and without regard to legal norms of arrest and imprisonment that are acceptable in a constitutional democracy. In Nazi Germany between 1933 and 1945, concentration camps (Konzentrationslager; KL or KZ) were an integral feature of the regime. Nazi Germany established about 20,000 camps to imprison its many millions of victims. These camps were used for a range of purposes including forced-labor camps, transit camps which served as temporary way stations, and killing centers built primarily or exclusively for mass murder. From its rise to power in 1933, the Nazi regime built a series of detention facilities to imprison and eliminate so-called "enemies of the state."

The Nazis established killing centers for efficient mass murder. Unlike concentration camps, which served primarily as detention and labor centers, killing centers (also referred to as "extermination camps" or "death camps") were almost exclusively "death factories." German SS and police murdered nearly 2,700,000 Jews in the killing centers either by asphyxiation with poison gas or by shooting. The first killing center was Chelmno, which opened in December 1941. In 1942 the Nazis opened the Belzec, Sobibor, and Treblinka killing centers to systematically murder the Jews. The largest killing center was Auschwitz-Birkenau, which by spring 1943 had four gas chambers (using Zyklon B poison gas) in operation. At the height of the deportations, up to 6,000 Jews were gassed each day at Auschwitz-Birkenau in Poland.

USHMM Nazi Concentration Camps

USHMM German Nazi Killing Centers

Yad Vashem Labor and Concentration Camps

USHMM German Concentration Camp System 1933-1939







__





						LibGuides: History: The Holocaust: Timeline and History of the Holocaust
					

Guide for Library Research on The Holocaust




					guides.lib.jjay.cuny.edu


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Above: The United Partisan Organization (refered to as FPO from the Yiddish initials for the group name "Fareynikte Partizaner Organizatsye") a Jewish resistance group organized in the Vilna Ghetto in what is today Lithuania. In the center of the photo, fourth from the left is the famous Hebrew poet Abba Kovner*

The Final Solution was a planned, methodical process of mass murder by the German state.

The Jews were confined to ghettos where conditions were harsh and many subsequently starved. Underground groups were formed, initially engaging in resisting the Nazis by operating illegal schools, printing presses and other clandestine activities. Only as they became aware of the Nazi plans for extermination, which was already in progress, did these groups start to organize armed resistance. Between 1941 and 1943, underground resistance movements developed in approximately 100 ghettos in Nazi-occupied eastern Europe (about one-fourth of all ghettos), especially in Poland, Lithuania, Belorussia, and the Ukraine. Their main goals were to organize uprisings, break out of the ghettos, and join partisan units in the fight against the Germans. Despite numerous difficulties, uprisings against the German authorities broke out in several ghettos. The most famous of which was the uprising in the Warsaw Ghetto. Jewish resistance also existed in settings other than the ghettos. In some of the extermination camps, uprisings were organized and carried out; Jews fought the Germans as partisans in the forests, sometimes together with local resistance groups and sometimes in separate units; Jewish soldiers took part in the fighting in all the Allied armies that fought the Nazis.

Most Jewish armed resistance took place after 1942, as a desperate effort, after it became clear to those who resisted that the Nazis had murdered most of their families and their coreligionists. Despite great obstacles (such as lack of armaments and training, conducting operations in a hostile zone, reluctance to leave families behind, and the ever-present Nazi terror), many Jews throughout German-occupied Europe attempted armed resistance against the Germans. As individuals and in groups, Jews engaged in opposition to the Germans and their Axis partners. Jewish resistance units operated in France, Belgium, the Ukraine, Belorussia, Lithuania, and Poland. Jews also fought in general French, Italian, Yugoslav, Greek, and Soviet resistance organizations.






__





						LibGuides: History: The Holocaust: Timeline and History of the Holocaust
					

Guide for Library Research on The Holocaust




					guides.lib.jjay.cuny.edu


----------



## Sixties Fan

*High-ranking U.S. Army officers inspect the newly liberated Ohrdruf concentration camp.*
Pictured are: Generals Dwight D. Eisenhower, George Patton and Omar Bradley. 
Also pictured is Jules Grad, correspondent for the U.S. Army newspaper, "Stars and Stripes" (at the far right).

As Allied troops moved across Europe in a series of offensives against Nazi Germany, they began to encounter tens of thousands of concentration camp prisoners. Many of these prisoners had survived forced death marches into the interior of Germany from camps in occupied Poland. These prisoners were suffering from starvation and disease. Soviet forces were the first to approach a major Nazi camp, reaching Majdanek near Lublin, Poland, in July 1944. Surprised by the rapid Soviet advance, the Germans attempted to hide the evidence of mass murder by demolishing the camp. Camp staff set fire to the large crematorium used to burn bodies of murdered prisoners, but in the hasty evacuation the gas chambers were left standing. In the summer of 1944, the Soviets also overran the sites of the Belzec, Sobibor, and Treblinka killing centers. The Soviets liberated Auschwitz, the largest killing center and concentration camp, in January 1945.

US forces liberated the Buchenwald concentration camp near Weimar, Germany, on April 11, 1945, a few days after the Nazis began evacuating the camp. On the day of liberation, an underground prisoner resistance organization seized control of Buchenwald to prevent atrocities by the retreating camp guards. American forces liberated more than 20,000 prisoners at Buchenwald. They also liberated Dora-Mittelbau, Flossenbürg, Dachau, and Mauthausen. British forces liberated concentration camps in northern Germany, including Neuengamme and Bergen-Belsen. They entered the Bergen-Belsen concentration camp, near Celle, in mid-April 1945. Some 60,000 prisoners, most in critical condition because of a typhus epidemic, were found alive. More than 10,000 of them died from the effects of malnutrition or disease within a few weeks of liberation.

Jewish Virtual Library: Allied Liberators

USHMM Liberation of Concentration Camps







__





						LibGuides: History: The Holocaust: Timeline and History of the Holocaust
					

Guide for Library Research on The Holocaust




					guides.lib.jjay.cuny.edu


----------



## JoeBlow

JoeB131 said:


> Nobody denies the Holocaust happened.


Sunni Man does right here on this board, he even has a link to Holocaust deniers in his signature.


----------



## Sixties Fan

After the war, some of those responsible for crimes committed during the Holocaust were brought to trial. Nuremberg, Germany, was chosen as a site for trials that took place in 1945 and 1946. Judges from the Allied powers -- Great Britain, France, the Soviet Union, and the United States -- presided over the hearings of twenty-two major Nazi criminals.

Twelve prominent Nazis were sentenced to death. Most of the defendants admitted to the crimes of which they were accused, although most claimed that they were simply following the orders of a higher authority. Many more criminals were never tried. Some fled Germany to live abroad. After Nuremberg trials of Nazis continued to take place both in Germany and many other countries. Adolf Eichmann, who had helped plan and carry out the deportations of millions of Jews, was brought to trial in Israel in 1961. The testimony of hundreds of witnesses, many of them survivors, was followed all over the world. Eichmann was found guilty and executed in 1962



USHMM Nuremberg Trials

Yad Vashem Nuremberg Trials

Jewish Virtual Library Nuremberg Trials






__





						LibGuides: History: The Holocaust: Timeline and History of the Holocaust
					

Guide for Library Research on The Holocaust




					guides.lib.jjay.cuny.edu


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Garden of the Righteous Among the Nations at Yad Vashem in Jerusalem Israel*​
Righteous Among the Nations is an honorific used by the State of Israel to describe non-Jews who risked their lives during the Holocaust to save Jews. When Yad Vashem, Israel's official Holocaust museum and remembrance authority was established in 1953, one of its tasks was to commemorate the "Righteous among the Nations". The Righteous were defined as non-Jews who risked their lives to save Jews during the Holocaust.

Most rescuers were ordinary people. Some acted out of political, ideological or religious convictions; others were not idealists, but merely human beings who cared about the people around them. In many cases they never planned to become rescuers and were totally unprepared for the moment in which they had to make such a far-reaching decision. The price that rescuers had to pay for their action differed from one country to another. In Eastern Europe, the Germans executed not only the people who sheltered Jews, but their entire family as well. Notices warning the population against helping the Jews were posted everywhere. Generally speaking punishment was less severe in Western Europe, although there too the consequences could be formidable and some of the Righteous Among the Nations were incarcerated in camps and killed.

Among the more well known righteous are Oskar Schindler and Raoul Wallenberg though they are far from the only rescuers known and honored today.

Yad Vashem The Righteous Among the Nations

Jewish Virtual Library The Righteous Among the Nations







__





						LibGuides: History: The Holocaust: Timeline and History of the Holocaust
					

Guide for Library Research on The Holocaust




					guides.lib.jjay.cuny.edu


----------



## Viktor

Indeependent said:


> In Poland and Ukraine, the American troops had to escort Jews everywhere because the Poles and the Ukranians still wanted to kill off all the Jews.


Hitlers SS killed 4 million Jews in death camps in Poland, Austria and Germany and his einsatzgruppen killed another 2 million in the USSR and Czechoslovakia.
Some of the camp guards were Ukranians.






						EVIDENCE OF THE HOLOCAUST - Google Groups
					






					groups.google.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The term “genocide” did not exist prior to 1944. It is a very specific term, referring to violent crimes committed against groups with the intent to destroy the existence of the group. In 1944, a Polish-Jewish lawyer named Raphael Lemkin sought to describe Nazi policies of systematic murder, including the destruction of the European Jews. He formed the word “genocide” by combining geno-, from the Greek word for race or tribe, with -cide, from the Latin word for killing. In proposing this new term, Lemkin had in mind “a coordinated plan of different actions aiming at the destruction of essential foundations of the life of national groups, with the aim of annihilating the groups themselves.”"

There are several books available in the John Jay Library collection about Raphael Lemkin and his struggle to have the word "genocide" adopted. In particular there is "Raphael Lemkin and the struggle for the Genocide Convention" by John Cooper (Call Number Stacks - HV6322.7 .C67 2008) and "Lemkin on genocide" by Raphael Lemkin himself (Call Number Stacks - HV6322.7 .L46 2011).

USHMM Definition of Genocide







__





						LibGuides: History: The Holocaust: Timeline and History of the Holocaust
					

Guide for Library Research on The Holocaust




					guides.lib.jjay.cuny.edu


----------



## Sixties Fan

_Kristallnacht_, literally, "Night of Crystal," is often referred to as the "Night of Broken Glass." The name refers to the wave of violent anti-Jewish pogroms which took place on November 9 and 10, 1938, throughout Germany and Austria.

USHMM Further Information on Krisallnacht

Yad Vashem Kristallnacht Educational Resources






__





						LibGuides: History: The Holocaust: Timeline and History of the Holocaust
					

Guide for Library Research on The Holocaust




					guides.lib.jjay.cuny.edu


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Auschwitz concentration camp complex was the largest of its kind established by the Nazi regime. It included three main camps, all of which deployed incarcerated prisoners at forced labor. One of them also functioned for an extended period as a killing center. The camps were located approximately 37 miles west of Krakow in German Occupied Poland.

Auschwitz contained the facilities for a killing center. It played a central role in the German plan to kill the Jews of Europe. During the summer and autumn of 1941, Zyklon B gas was introduced into the German concentration camp system as a means for murder. Gas chamber  went into operation in January 1942 and operated through the fall of 1944. Four large crematorium buildings were constructed between March and June 1943. Gassing operations continued  at Auschwitz-Birkenau until November 1944.

On January 27, 1945, the Soviet army entered Auschwitz and liberated around 7,000 remaining prisoners, most of whom were ill and dying. It is estimated that the SS and police deported at a minimum 1.3 million people to Auschwitz complex between 1940 and 1945. Of these, the camp authorities murdered 1.1 million.

USHMM Information on Auschwitz

The Auschwitz Album (Yad Vashem)






__





						LibGuides: History: The Holocaust: Timeline and History of the Holocaust
					

Guide for Library Research on The Holocaust




					guides.lib.jjay.cuny.edu


----------



## Sixties Fan

Many Jews in ghettos across eastern Europe tried to organize resistance against the Germans and to arm themselves with smuggled and homemade weapons. Between 1941 and 1943, underground resistance movements formed in about 100 Jewish groups. The most famous attempt by Jews to resist the Germans in armed fighting occurred in the Warsaw ghetto.

In the summer of 1942, about 300,000 Jews were deported from Warsaw to Treblinka. When reports of mass murder in the killing center leaked back to the Warsaw ghetto, a surviving group of mostly young people formed an organization called the Z.O.B. (for the Polish name, Zydowska Organizacja Bojowa, which means Jewish Fighting Organization). The Z.O.B., led by 23-year-old Mordecai Anielewicz.  Another group formed an organization as well called Z.Z.W (for the Polish name, Zydowski Zwaizek Wojskowy, which means Jewish MIlitary Union). Although initially there was tension between the ZOB and the ZZW, both groups decided to work together to oppose German attempts to destroy the ghetto. At the time of the uprising, the ZOB had about 500 fighters in its ranks and the ZZW had about 250.

On April 19, 1943, the Warsaw ghetto uprising began after German troops and police entered the ghetto to deport its surviving inhabitants. Seven hundred and fifty fighters fought the heavily armed and well-trained Germans. The ghetto fighters were able to hold out for nearly a month, but on May 16, 1943, the revolt ended. The Germans had slowly crushed the resistance. Of the more than 56,000 Jews captured, about 7,000 were shot, and the remainder were deported to camps.

USHMM Encyclopedia on The Warsaw Ghetto Uprising

USHMM The Holocaust: A Learning Site for Students: The Warsaw Ghetto Uprising

Yad Vashem Combat and Resistance The Warsaw Ghetto Uprising







__





						LibGuides: History: The Holocaust: Timeline and History of the Holocaust
					

Guide for Library Research on The Holocaust




					guides.lib.jjay.cuny.edu


----------



## Sixties Fan

On January 20, 1942, 15 high-ranking Nazi Party and German government officials gathered at a villa in the Berlin suburb of Wannsee to discuss and coordinate the implementation of what they called the "Final Solution of the Jewish Question." At some still undetermined time in 1941, Hitler authorized this European-wide scheme for mass murder. SS General Reinhard Heydrich, the chief of the Reich Security Main Office (_Reichssicherheitshauptamt-RSHA_) convened the Wannsee Conference (1) to inform and secure support from government ministries and other interested agencies relevant to the implementation of the “Final Solution,” and (2) to disclose to the participants that Hitler himself had tasked Heydrich and the RSHA with coordinating the operation. The men at the table did not deliberate whether such a plan should be undertaken, but instead discussed the implementation of a policy decision that had already been made at the highest level of the Nazi regime.

USHMM Wannsee Conference

Yad Vashem Wannsee Conference







__





						LibGuides: History: The Holocaust: Timeline and History of the Holocaust
					

Guide for Library Research on The Holocaust




					guides.lib.jjay.cuny.edu


----------



## Sixties Fan

A massive Soviet 1944 summer offensive in eastern Belarus annihilated German Army Group Center and permitted Soviet forces to overrun the first of the major Nazi concentration camps Majdanek. Shortly after that offensive, SS chief (Reichsfuehrer SS) Heinrich Himmler ordered that prisoners in all concentration camps and subcamps be evacuated toward the interior of the Reich. SS authorities did not want prisoners to fall into enemy hands alive to tell their stories to Allied and Soviet liberators.

USHMM Encyclopedia Entry on Death Marches

Map of Death Marches







__





						LibGuides: History: The Holocaust: Timeline and History of the Holocaust
					

Guide for Library Research on The Holocaust




					guides.lib.jjay.cuny.edu


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jews were the main targets of the Holocaust but they were not the only group that the Nazis persecuted in Germany and in German-occupied Europe. Nazis also persecuted and killed members of other groups. The Nazis also acted against Gypsies (also called Roma and Sinti), as well as Slavs, Homosexuals, and the Disabled. Below you can find links to information about the experience of those groups in the Holocaust.


USHMM: Mosaic of Victims

USHMM: Blacks during the Holocaust

Anne Frank Guide: The persecution of the Roma and Sinti

USHMM: Mentally and Physically Handicaped Victims of the Nazis

Yad Vashem: Non-Jewish Victims of Persecution by Nazi Germany

USHMM: Persecution of Homosexuals during the Holocaust Exhibition







__





						LibGuides: History: The Holocaust: Timeline and History of the Holocaust
					

Guide for Library Research on The Holocaust




					guides.lib.jjay.cuny.edu


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Events in Pictures ]

The history of the Holocaust is complex and vast. While _The Holocaust Explained_ is not able to cover every aspect of Holocaust history, it does seek to aid understanding and help learners to navigate through the sequence of events. This timeline aims to take readers through the main events preceding, during, and following the Holocaust.






__





						Events in the history of the Holocaust – The Holocaust Explained: Designed for schools
					






					www.theholocaustexplained.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

A three-part movie from award-winning American documentary filmmaker Ken Burns about the role the US played before, during and after the Holocaust is scheduled to premiere in September on PBS.

“The US and the Holocaust” is inspired partly by an exhibit at the United States Holocaust Memorial Museum, “Americans and the Holocaust.” The film examines the US government’s response to the Holocaust as it unfolded in Europe and the controversies surrounding its decisions — including the discussion about whether the Allies should have bombed the Auschwitz concentration camp, and an incident in which more than 900 Jewish refugees aboard the MS St. Louis were denied entry to Cuba and the US in 1939, forcing them to return to Europe.

The documentary will also explore the rise of Hitler and Nazism in Germany in relation to global antisemitism and racism, and American policy on topics like race laws in the south, the anti-immigration views of former US President Calvin Coolidge, and the Lend-Lease bill, which allowed the US to supply military aid to its foreign allies during World War II.

The film, written by Geoffrey Ward, will be directed and produced by Burns alongside Lynn Novick and Sarah Botstein, who is making her directorial debut on the project. Narrators will include Liam Neeson, Matthew Rhys, Helena Zengel, Paul Giamatti, Meryl Streep, Werner Herzog, Joe Morton and Hope Davis.
-----
 “The US and the Holocaust” will premiere September 18-20 on PBS and be distributed internationally by PBS International. It will be available to stream for free on all PBS platforms.

(full article online)









						Acclaimed Filmmaker Ken Burns Focuses New Documentary on US Role, Response to Holocaust
					

An immigrant family looking at Statue of Liberty from Ellis Island. Photo: Courtesy of Library of Congress. A three-part movie …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

irosie91 said:


> I am not sure that it is actually FORBIDDEN.  It is
> glossed over by teachers and professors.   Another
> "personal anecdote" ---my college prof.  in
> the obligatory freshman "development of western
> civ."  class was a UKRANIAN CHRISTIAN---his
> singular interest was the murder by Stalin of
> the christian Kulaks.   If I had not had jews as
> relatives----I would not have known of the
> vicious antisemitism of the Ukranians and in
> many cases their "LOVING FRIENDSHIP" and
> cooperation with the invading Nazi army


Thank You for that very introspective and personal posts

A Kulak meant you had 2 cows. You were wealthty....My Lord


----------



## Sixties Fan

PBS showing Holocaust programs right now.


----------



## Sixties Fan

From all I have posted, who has learned something they did not know before?

Any questions?


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Iron Cross and photograph are part of the Simon Wiesenthal Center's archival holdings. On April 29, 1945 Dachau Concentration Camp was liberated by American solders.Native Americans Bennett Freeny and his identical twin brother Benjamin were born on January 21, 1922 in Caddo, Oklahoma. The Freeny family is of Chickasaw and Choctaw descent. Bennett was a medic with the 45th (Thunderbird) Infantry Division of the U.S. Army, one of the first units to enter Dachau Concentration Camp, where they helped liberate tens of thousands of prisoners.

Bennett Freeny stripped a German officer of this Iron Cross* (pictured right) shortly after the liberation of Dachau Concentration Camp. Fellow soldier Ace Caldwell, who witnessed the incident, sent this account to Bennett’s daughter:

“… Bennett and I were both medics with the 45th and we encountered a great many prisoners who had contracted Typhoid and other ailments, and even more who had been starved … We were very disheartened by the condition of these poor souls and still enraged by the evil and carnage we had encountered liberating the camp.

A German SS officer walked through as though still in command and eyed us arrogantly and with a sort of sneer. Your dad stood, walked up to him and pulled out his knife. A couple of our boys stood by and prevented the officer from moving. Your father, one at a time, cut his medals and insignias off his uniform – Death Head, Edelweiss insignia, various patches and came to the Iron Cross hanging around his neck. 
Bennett grabbed it, cut the ribbon, and said ‘this is the sign of a hero – there are no heroes here’ and stuffed all the medals and patches in his pocket. A few of the prisoners who were able, clapped.

We were young men who had a lifetime of horror and violence visited upon us by age 23. None of us would ever be the same, but that day your father was bigger than life…”


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

JoeB131 said:


> Yeah, you keep telling yourself that... I've been hearing that shit since 2000....
> 
> And the numbers stay the same.


LOLOL.....................Boy you live in a cave....lolol.......................Disinformation of the fucking brain

On topic the whole worlds refusal to take the Jews in sealed their fate. That is what really happened


----------



## irosie91

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Thank You for that very introspective and personal posts
> 
> A Kulak meant you had 2 cows. You were wealthty....My Lord


   I am a kulak in my city----I have a house---not much of a yard but 
   I do grow coriander some years


----------



## Viktor

Indeependent said:


> Napoleon did eventually want Jews to convert to Christianity.


Napoleon was an atheist


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

irosie91 said:


> I am a kulak in my city----I have a house---not much of a yard but
> I do grow coriander some years


They want that house to be theirs...lololol

Imperial Russia was just as anti semetic. Though they did not approve of wholesale slaughter, they turned their head when small uprisings and violence happened here and there

All the troubles facing Russia were the, "Yids fault" the Czars  would claim...Orthodox Christians to boot

They should have a mini-series............................What if Stalin went to Harlem?  ...He'd have that place in line in a week


----------



## Indeependent

Viktor said:


> Napoleon was an atheist


He wanted Jews to convert.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hang on Sloopy said:


> They want that house to be theirs...lololol
> 
> Imperial Russia was just as anti semetic. Though they did not approve of wholesale slaughter, they turned their head when small uprisings and violence happened here and there
> 
> All the troubles facing Russia were the, "Yids fault" the Czars  would claim...Orthodox Christians to boot
> 
> They should have a mini-series............................What if Stalin went to Harlem?  ...He'd have that place in line in a week


Cough. !!    Cough !!!!

Holocaust. !!!!


----------



## Indeependent

Hang on Sloopy said:


> They want that house to be theirs...lololol
> 
> Imperial Russia was just as anti semetic. Though they did not approve of wholesale slaughter, they turned their head when small uprisings and violence happened here and there
> 
> All the troubles facing Russia were the, "Yids fault" the Czars  would claim...Orthodox Christians to boot
> 
> They should have a mini-series............................What if Stalin went to Harlem?  ...He'd have that place in line in a week


Respect the OP and stock to the Holocaust.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Indeependent said:


> He wanted Jews to convert.


Where did you get this idea?


----------



## Indeependent

Sixties Fan said:


> Where did you get this idea?


Reading history books.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Indeependent said:


> Reading history books.


Which book?  Cannot find this anywhere I have read?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Indeependent said:


> He wanted Jews to convert.


Huh? I was responding to Rosie. Every post can't be specific. We were talking about Jews so that is specific enough...lol.We're on page 6...What the hell is left....lol


----------



## Indeependent

Sixties Fan said:


> Which book?  Cannot find this anywhere I have read?


Wow!  I haven't read about Napolean in over 10 years!


----------



## Indeependent

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Huh? I was responding to Rosie. Every post can't be specific. We were talking about Jews so that is specific enough...lol.We're on page 6...What the hell is left....lol


There are thousands of books on the Holocaust including IBM writing program for Hitler to keep a track of Jews.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Huh? I was responding to Rosie. Every post can't be specific. We were talking about Jews so that is specific enough...lol.We're on page 6...What the hell is left....lol


It had nothing to do with the Holocaust.

This has been a private conversation which does not belong here.  There is something called Private Conversations where you may spend your time on any topic which has nothing to do with the threads either one is on.

Thank you.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Sixties Fan said:


> It had nothing to do with the Holocaust.
> 
> This has been a private conversation which does not belong here.  There is something called Private Conversations where you may spend your time on any topic which has nothing to do with the threads either one is on.
> 
> Thank you.


Well guess what? You'll never hear from me again on any of your threads...Thank You


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

10 Great Holocaust Movies That You Can Watch Online
					

Humanity has often been subdued by the ruthless impulses of tyrants. People have been slaughtered and freedom has been lost in many wars since the very beginning of time. But, one of the most infamous and tragic moments of our past is the Holocaust. The mass genocide committed during World War...




					thecinemaholic.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

__





						Category:Documentary films about the Holocaust - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

__





						List of Recommended Holocaust Films - Jewish Heritage Centre of Western Canada
					






					www.jhcwc.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

New Holocaust documentary presents horrors of Auschwitz concentration camp in vivid colour
					

‘Once we entered there, we thought we’d entered hell,’ one survivor recalls




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan

75 Years After Auschwitz’s Liberation, Watch Four Documentaries That Keep the “Memory of the Camps” Alive | FRONTLINE
					

Watch four essential documentaries about the Holocaust, the Nazi death camps, and some of their last living survivors.



					www.pbs.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

OSWIECIM, Poland — Walking the gravel path between the faded brick barracks at the former Auschwitz concentration camp, Rawan Osman says that the first time she saw a Jew, she had a panic attack.

The daughter of a Syrian father and Lebanese mother, Osman, 38, was raised in the Bekaa Valley in southern Lebanon — a stronghold of the Hezbollah terror group. She lived in Saudi Arabia and Qatar before moving to Strasbourg, France, for university in 2011.

“I never met a Jew until I moved to Europe,” Osman says. “I lived in the Jewish quarter in Strasbourg next to the Synagogue de la Paix. The city has a diverse community, but I didn’t realize that Jewish quarter meant that Jews actually lived there, because the Jewish quarters in Lebanon and in Syria are abandoned.”

-------
“For too long because of the conflict, the Arab world has either minimized, downplayed, ignored, or denied the Holocaust, claiming it’s a conspiracy, claiming it’s something used by the Jews to justify things related to Israel,” Feferman says.

“This is really meant to be an eye-opening trip. All of these people through their various platforms — traditional media, social media — are going to relay this and use this as a platform to start a wider movement of educating the Arab and Muslim world about the Holocaust,” says Feferman.




Sharaka delegates to the March of the Living view the crematorium at Auschwitz I, April 27, 2022. (Yaakov Schwartz/ Times of Israel)
Sharaka’s efforts are not limited to Gulf states alone; together with Osman are other delegates from Syria and Lebanon, Saudi Arabia, Jordan, Egypt, Morocco, Turkey and East Jerusalem, in addition to the delegates from the Emirates and Bahrain. Their number include authors, activists, social media influencers and politicians — in short, people who are capable of sharing their experiences in Poland with an audience willing to listen.

For many, finding that willing audience has been a journey in itself: Lebanon-born Osman currently lives in Stuttgart and attends the University of Heidelberg, where she is learning Jewish studies and Modern Hebrew. She says, however, that when she initially saw ultra-Orthodox Jews in her Strasbourg neighborhood, she was afraid. Not because she thought of Jews as the enemy, but rather because strict anti-normalization laws made any contact with Israelis — in her mind, “Jews” — strictly forbidden.

(full article online)









						Muslim influencers visit Auschwitz, seek to bring truth of Holocaust to Arab world
					

A group of young leaders from Lebanon, Syria, Gulf countries join the Sharaka organization to strengthen the bond between Israel and the Arab world following the Abraham Accords




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Indeependent

JoeB131 said:


> No, there are no more Zoroastrians, and the European Squatters aren't the descendants of the Hebrews no matter how much the claim to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, we need to give Palestine to a bunch of European Squatters because a book with Giants and Talking Snakes said so.


How did the Jews get to Europe...go ahead and feel free to lie.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.netflix.com/title/21477429


----------



## AsherN

Polishprince said:


> I know that a lot of holocaust survivors were really offended by Hogan's Heroes, which poked fun at the event back in the 1960's.  Many contended that the camps were nothing like the one that was portrayed and that Colonel Klink and Sergeant Schultz were really atypical of those that they met in the German camp system.


It was not supposed to. It was a comedy about a POW camp, not a concentration camp. I come from a family of survivors. we all found it funny. And a number of the cast members were either survivors or children of survivors.


----------



## Sixties Fan

While the Nazis tried their utmost towards the end of World War II to erase all physical trace of their crimes, they were overwhelmed by what Germany does perhaps better than any other nation: bureaucracy. They simply couldn't get rid of all the written evidence of their crimes. In a former warehouse, waiting for a permanent, safer building, shelves after shelves of grey files and yellowed index cards are the proof of these crimes committed by Hitler's followers from his accession to power until the fall of the Third Reich.

So after filming in that grey, solemn place, and buoyed by the emotion of Jean-Paul Garcia's encounter, I enquired whether I could check if there were any trace of my great-great uncles, whom I vaguely knew had been forced laborers during the war. I should say that I come from Alsace, a region which for a long time switched between French and German rule — and whose history is thus particularly complex when it comes to WWII. Most families have a painful past; be it because they were exiled, sent to forced labor, or collaborated with the Nazis.


(full article online)










						Nazi archives: Where Germany's dark past is stored – DW – 09/07/2019
					

In April, the Arolsen Archives made more than 13 million documents on victims of the Nazi regime available online. DW's Emmanuelle Chaze went on a personal journey to find out more about her relatives in World War II.




					www.dw.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

AsherN said:


> It was not supposed to. It was a comedy about a POW camp, not a concentration camp. I come from a family of survivors. we all found it funny. And a number of the cast members were either survivors or children of survivors.



But the aspect of Hogan's Heroes that is intrinsically intriguing is the fact that five of the cast members, including the major German characters, are of Jewish extraction. The Jewish actors involved were: Werner Klemperer as Colonel Oberst Wilhelm Klink, John Banner as Sergeant Feldwebel Hans Georg Schultz, Leon Askin as General der Infanterie Albert Burkhalter, Howard Caine as Major Wolfgang Hochstetter, and Robert Clary as French Army Corporal Louis LeBeau.





__





						Hogan's Jews
					

Biographies of the Jewish actors on the 1960's TV series Hogan's Heroes. Included are Sgt. Shultz - John Banner, Colonel Klink - Werner Klemperer, General Burkhalter - Leon Askin,  Major Hochstetter - Howard Caine, and Corporal Louis LeBeau - Robert Clary.



					propagander.tripod.com


----------



## Indeependent

Sixties Fan said:


> But the aspect of Hogan's Heroes that is intrinsically intriguing is the fact that five of the cast members, including the major German characters, are of Jewish extraction. The Jewish actors involved were: Werner Klemperer as Colonel Oberst Wilhelm Klink, John Banner as Sergeant Feldwebel Hans Georg Schultz, Leon Askin as General der Infanterie Albert Burkhalter, Howard Caine as Major Wolfgang Hochstetter, and Robert Clary as French Army Corporal Louis LeBeau.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hogan's Jews
> 
> 
> Biographies of the Jewish actors on the 1960's TV series Hogan's Heroes. Included are Sgt. Shultz - John Banner, Colonel Klink - Werner Klemperer, General Burkhalter - Leon Askin,  Major Hochstetter - Howard Caine, and Corporal Louis LeBeau - Robert Clary.
> 
> 
> 
> propagander.tripod.com


The network did not want to pay for the production until the producer promised most of the major parts would be played by Jews.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Indeependent said:


> The network did not want to pay for the production until the producer promised most of the major parts would be played by Jews.


Oh..... I remember reading that Clary did not want to take it at first.
I am glad they all did.
But I cannot find any reference to the trivia above.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The world's most comprehensive archive on the victims & survivors of the Nazi era











						International center on the Nazi era - Arolsen Archives
					

The world's most comprehensive archive on the victims & survivors of the Nazi era ✓UNESCO's Memory of the World ✓research & education ▶Find out more!



					arolsen-archives.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

__





						World War II War Crimes Records
					

National Archives Collection of World War II War Crimes Records (Record Groups 153, 238 and 549) The United States conducted war crimes trials in Europe under three jurisdictions: the International Military Tribunal (IMT) at Nuernberg (RG 238), U.S. military tribunals at Nuernberg (RG 238) and...




					www.archives.gov


----------



## Indeependent

Sixties Fan said:


> Oh..... I remember reading that Clary did not want to take it at first.
> I am glad they all did.
> But I cannot find any reference to the trivia above.


A YouTube interview about a year ago.


----------



## irosie91

Indeependent said:


> How did the Jews get to Europe...go ahead and feel free to lie.


for the record----even little ole' me has met zoroastrians.   They fled Iran  arab muslims invaded----generally to Bombay India and CERTAINLY DO EXIST.   Jews 
did the same from Iraq----to Bombay into the arms of friendly zoroastrians


----------



## justoffal

Sixties Fan said:


> I have been seeing a lot of article and threads on the Holocaust but have not found one which deals with the History, before, during and after.  Therefore I am starting one now.
> 
> Any Holocaust denier is welcome to post and discuss here.  Discuss, not attack, or troll.    Proof that it did not happen, just post it.
> 
> 
> It is important to tell History as it happened.  Lets go at it.


This is the second Holocaust. There was a comparable one in Germany in 1348-52 almost as frightening as the 1940's....and its Target was Judaism and Jews.


----------



## Sixties Fan

justoffal said:


> This is the second Holocaust. There was a comparable one in Germany in 1348-52 almost as frightening as the 1940's....and its Target was Judaism and Jews.


Thanks.

Unfortunately the Germans, since they embraced Christianity, have been very hateful towards the Jews.
From the Visigoth to the Nazis.

Spain was very influenced by the Visigoth, when they invaded Spain,  towards the Inquisition and worse mistreatment of Jews.



			https://scholarsarchive.byu.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=2841&context=facpub


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here are 7 relevant lessons from the Shoah for today’s reality:

1. The road to Auschwitz was paved with words. Words have consequences. A full 20 years before he would launch World War II, Hitler, then a soldier about to be sent home after Germany’s World War I’s defeat, was asked to write a report about the Jews. In it, he wrote, the “final aim, however, must be the uncompromising removal of the Jews altogether.” A world, including Jews, simply wouldn’t take Hitler’s words or Mein Kampf, six years later, seriously. As Nazi hunter Simon Wiesenthal remarked: “Our first reaction to Hitler was Jewish jokes. By the time we understood that the threat was real, it was too late.

2. Catering to a tyrant’s ego only feeds the beast. The 1936 Berlin Olympics offered the one thing he couldn’t bully or threaten to get: international legitimacy. Despite his racist and draconian anti-Jewish laws and actions, the world showed up, largely on his terms. Hitler had his Games and glory. The 1940 Olympics never happened. Germany launched World War II, invading Poland in September 1939.

3. Apathy provides oxygen for evil doers. In July 1938, the nations of the world convened the Evian Conference to seek a way for hundreds of thousands of German and Austrian Jews to find refuge in other countries. The result? Excuses, not action. Hitler took it as a sign for him to deal with Jews as he saw fit. Their fate was sealed.

4. Burning Houses of Worship portends greater evil. On November 9 and 10th most synagogues in Germany and Austria were burned to the ground in an organized pogrom signaling the end of public Jewish life. Shortly after the extinguishing of Jewish lives by the Nazis would begin in earnest.

5. Never confuse academic rank with ethics or morality. On January 20, 1942, 15 top German officials—8 with PhDs, convened the Wannsee Conference. In 90 minutes, over drinks, all 15—including every PhD, voted to murder Europe’s Jews as cheaply and efficiently as possible.

6. Hope can outlive the heroic victims of tyranny. Seventy-nine years ago on the first night of Passover, the remnants of the Warsaw Ghetto rose up against their Nazi oppressors. Most of the Jews would perish. But the Jewish heroes there, partisan fighters in the forests, in other ghettos, and even in Sobibor and Birkenau death camps, proved that Jews—even those facing imminent death- Fought Back linking themselves to Jewish destiny forever.

7. Justice still matters. As soon as he was liberated by US soldiers at the Mauthausen Concentration Camp, Simon Wiesenthal became the Nazi hunter-with a single goal: to restore the concept of justice by bringing the perpetrators to trial. Trials would send a warning to future criminals that they too would be held accountable.

Back in 1980, the late heroic Holocaust Survivor and Nazi Hunter Simon Wiesenthal delivered a series of lectures in the Midwest. At each venue, he was asked—always by a younger person: “Could the Holocaust happen again?”

His response:

_‘When a society combines hatred, plus a crisis, plus technology, anything is possible… Had the Nazi technologies [decades before cell phones and social media] existed back in 1492, no Jew would have survived in Spain, no Catholic in England, no Protestant in France.’_

A few years later, Iraqi dictator Saddam Hussein, gassed 5,000 Kurds - his own citizens and fellow Muslims. The world’s reaction was tepid and indifferent. Said Mr. Wiesenthal, “Humanity should have learned by now that tyrants interpret the world’s silence as a warrant to do even more…”

Imagine how different the world would be today if Saddam had been put on trial then. Imagine how different tomorrow will be if the perpetrators of today’s mass atrocities would actually be held accountable, or not.

(full article online)









						Lessons from Nazi Holocaust that can help guide a world in turmoil
					

This year’s Yom HaShoah - Holocaust Memorial Day - was observed yesterday. In Israel, a wailing siren brought everything and everyone to stand silently




					english.alarabiya.net


----------



## Sixties Fan

How to deny the Holocaust without denying it
					

Berating Jews with their own history, disinheriting them of pity is the latest form of Holocaust denial.Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Indeependent

JoeB131 said:


> Except we didn't come from Iraq.
> 
> The thing is, the Zionists aren't a middle eastern people, they are a European/Slavic people.  They heard about this religion and thought, "Yeah, I want me some of that vicious sky man!"


When you spend the rest of your life posting the history of Catholic and Muslim atrocities you can post how mean the JOOS are.
I bet your father wishes he didn’t have to fight the Nazis.


----------



## DudleySmith

Sixties Fan said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Unfortunately the Germans, since they embraced Christianity, have been very hateful towards the Jews.
> From the Visigoth to the Nazis.
> 
> Spain was very influenced by the Visigoth, when they invaded Spain,  towards the Inquisition and worse mistreatment of Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> https://scholarsarchive.byu.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=2841&context=facpub



Ah, the usual distorted rubbish from Jewish bigots.


----------



## Indeependent

DudleySmith said:


> Ah, the usual distorted rubbish from Jewish bigots.


A fact is rubbish?
By the 3rd generation he Jews were running Spain and the peasants were resentful.


----------



## DudleySmith

Indeependent said:


> A fact is rubbish?
> By the 3rd generation he Jews were running Spain and the peasants were resentful.



But the Visogoths were somehow able to oppress them n stuff, even though they were 'running Spain'?  How does that work? Like how  the Jews were 'oppressing' Hitler?

The vast majority of Jews came in as Muslim allies, and provided both administrators of the cities and as garrison troops.

As for 'Da Inquistion', racist Jews think they are the only real humans so naturally they run around sniveling about how it was 'All About Me!!!' when it comes to their own propaganda. Same with the Holocaust and WW II.


----------



## Indeependent

DudleySmith said:


> But the Visogoths were somehow able to oppress them n stuff, even though they were 'running Spain'?  How does that work? Like how  the Jews were 'oppressing' Hitler?


The peasants told the king they would revolt if they didn’t expel the Jews.
It’s pretty much common knowledge.


----------



## Sixties Fan

'Together Vouch for Each Other' NGO in Auschwitz (Credit: Yoseph Haddad)
We made history by being the first group to hold the ceremony there in Arabic. It is difficult to describe how moved we all were, to hear eulogies in Arabic among the barbed wire and the pavilions, to light candles in memory of the victims and to hear the personal testimony of our American Jewish friend Eric Rubin, who joined the delegation and told the story of his family who perished there. As I translated from English to Arabic, I broke down along with him. There wasn’t a dry eye in the place.


On Holocaust Remembrance Day itself, we returned to Auschwitz and participated in the March of the Living. Our group received a lot of love and support from other participants who were excited to hear Arabic there and even more excited to learn that we were a delegation of Arab citizens of Israel.


Eighty years ago, Jews marched hopeless to their deaths; we marched together, Jews and Arabs, all of us full of hope and singing “Hevenu Shalom Aleichem” (“We come to greet you in peace”).


I met Edward Mossberg, a 96-year-old survivor who came dressed in the same striped clothing he wore during the Holocaust. He stressed that no one could understand what went on there, and of course, we all agreed with him, but I promised him that our mission would be to convey his story to our communities back home and throughout the Arab world as well.

We returned to Israel shaken after a profoundly moving and disturbing experience. We realized that although we thought we had already known a lot about the Holocaust, we hadn’t known even 20% of what we learned during our journey to Poland.

A side note: A small incident clouded our trip, but we also managed to use it to grow. This happened when one of those present in the March of the Living came up to our group and said we were not welcome because we were Arabs and we have no place in Israel.

Delegation member Amir Abu Raiya, an Arab Muslim from Sakhnin, spoke to him about himself as someone who served in the security services, and after a brief conversation, managed to get him to retract his words and apologize.

Today, while the last of the survivors are still with us and despicable phenomena such as Holocaust denial continue to spread, our job, of all of us, is to learn and teach, to make sure to spread the memory of the Shoah throughout the world, and to vow “Never again,” not to the Jewish people and not to any people. In this way, we will fight against Holocaust denial and antisemitism and against racism at large.

And I vow here, too: My friends and I will continue to work toward this goal, and next year we will send a larger delegation to Poland, because every person in the world should go there and see with their own eyes the worst place in the world.

(full article online)









						Diary of a journey: An Arab-Israeli delegation to Auschwitz - opinion
					

The delegation went there to learn about the Holocaust up close and to make history by being the first group to hold the memorial ceremony there in Arabic.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In this photo from May 1945, former forced laborers from France sit on a train car in Braunschweig, Germany — awaiting repatriation to France after the Allied liberation


With just a few clicks, a hand-drawn map appears on the computer screen with the words "grave registration" stamped in red ink at the top.

The yellowed piece of paper depicts the final resting place of a 33-year-old French man who was persecuted by the Nazis — his gravesite colored in green pencil.

This is just one of the 850,000 documents on Nazi victims that the Arolsen Archives International Center on Nazi Persecution has recently made available online — free and open to the public to search.

"We published them now because we have an index. You can search and find a name that is inscribed on one of these documents. Before that it was not possible," archive director Floriane Azoulay told DW.

Over 10 million people are mentioned in the documents, many of whom were in concentration camps, death marches and forced labor camps during the Holocaust.
The archive, based in the central German town of Bad Arolsen, contains the world's most comprehensive collection of documents about the victims and survivors of Nazi persecution.

(full article online)









						Nazi victim files go online in German archive | DW | 27.11.2019
					

The newly uploaded documents contain information on 10 million people persecuted by the Nazis. The Arolsen Archives hopes that by making the data available online, it will keep the memories of Holocaust victims alive.




					www.dw.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Celebrities Commemorate Holocaust On Instagram With Survivors
					

Israeli celebs like Static and Ben El, Noa Tishby, and Anna Zak will interview Holocaust survivors and make their stories accessible.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nazi ideology spoke of “redemptive anti-Semitism”, namely a form of anti-Semitism that explains all in the world by offering a form of “redemption” by exterminating and purifying humanity of the Jews. Islamic religious and political leaders broadcast daily sermons of incitement to murder Jews, promising heaven and redemption for those that carry out this call to rid the world of Jews.

“Redemptive anti-Semitism” is a theory expounded by the Holocaust historian Professor Saul Friedländer. He maintains that Nazi anti-Semitism was distinctive for being “redemptive anti-Semitism”, namely a form of anti-Semitism that could explain all in the world and offer a form of “redemption” for the anti-Semitic person. Friedländer spoke about a specifically Nazi aspect of anti-Semitism. That's the belief in a racial hierarchy, with the "the Jews" at the bottom. It holds that everything wrong with the world, and everything wrong with people, is a result of the malign influence of "the Jews." According to this idea, exterminating the Jews will prevent them from corrupting the world any further and will enable people to be redeemed and purified. Friedlander’s use of the term "liberation from Jews" begins with attacks, the expulsion of Jews from their homes and communities and ends with their physical annihilation.

The Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, Haj Amin al-Husseini met covertly with representatives of the Nazi SS intelligence arm during the late 1930s, and not coincidentally with Otto Adolf Eichmann, who was a German-Austrian Nazi SS-Obersturmbannführer (Lieutenant Colonel) and one of the major implementers of the Holocaust’s systematic annihilation and extermination of European Jewry. Eichmann played a central role in the deportation of over 1.5 million Jews from all over Europe to killing camps and killing sites in occupied Poland and in parts of the occupied Soviet Union.
------
The shift of “redemptive antisemitism” from Nazi Germany to the four corners of the Arab world during and after World War II, is not merely a supplementary feature of modern radical Islam, but lies instead at its ideological core and is an antecedent of a modern manifestation of “redemptive anti-Semitism”. With its proliferation and exportation and re-introduction into Western societies, “redemptive anti-Semitism” has become rampant among American and European Muslims and radicalized Afro-Americans.

Social media tweets and comments such as “As long as there is Jewish life in the world, peace is not possible.” have become the new norm and “redemptive anti-Semitism” will continue to empower Muslims and Afro-Americans to continue their crusade to free humanity as they understand.

There is no Jewish conspiracy to dominate the world, but there is a widespread global anti-Jewish conspiracy based on the principles of “redemptive anti-Semitism”. It starts with the Jews but it does not end with the Jews. The first airplane that was hijacked was an Israeli airplane, and today at every airport at every country in the world, we now we line up for security checks, so the world should be concerned

(full article online)









						"Redemptive antisemitism"  aims to rid  the world of Israel and the Jews
					

We are seeing the rebirth of Nazi "redemptive anti-Semitism” where all the world's problems are solved by exterminating and purifying humanity of the Jews. Listen to what they are saying. Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Behind Every Name a Story consists of essays describing survivors’ experiences during the Holocaust, written by survivors or their families. We encourage all survivors to share their unique experiences to ensure their preservation for future generations.

The essays, accompanying photographs, and other materials, including submissions that we are unable to feature on our website, will become a permanent part of the Museum’s records.











						Behind Every Name a Story
					

This project consists of essays describing survivors’ experiences during the Holocaust, written by survivors or their families.




					www.ushmm.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tuesday 27 January is the 70th anniversary of the liberation of the Nazi concentration camp at Auschwitz. Six survivors, some of whom will be returning to the site for the last time, tell Kate Connolly their stories











						Tales from Auschwitz: survivor stories
					

Tuesday 27 January is the 70th anniversary of the liberation of the Nazi concentration camp at Auschwitz. Six survivors, some of whom will be returning to the site for the last time, tell Kate Connolly their stories




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## flacaltenn

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Very true. But not having any recognition is a sin. Highlighting glaringly one horror while never mentioning something way worse is wrong wrong wrong
> 
> What do you think of this. You and most don't even know about it....What does this tell you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emigration and the Evian Conference
> 
> 
> In July 1938, 32 nations met in Evian, France, to discuss immigration policies for Jewish refugees fleeing Nazi Germany. Learn how these discussions impacted Jewish lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> encyclopedia.ushmm.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We and the world could have saved the Jews. But we didn't did we
> 
> The NAZIS laughed and were given the OK
> 
> Of course we are not allowed to teach it. You have to find it yourself



Not sure there's a comparison here between the Holocaust and "mass murders" by ANY dictatorial govt.*  Russia killed RUSSIANS.  China KILLED Chinese*. In the case of the Russian commie revolution, its ironic (but understandable) that Jews were at high levels of ESTABLISHING that "revolution of proletariat" that led to mass murders.  BECAUSE -- their existence was so bad under the Czarist plague, 

Hitler EXPORTED THE HATE -- didn't largely kill Germans. He targeted all the weak and non-Aryans and "cultish" religions he could find.  We're not talking about EXPECTED bad outcomes of commie revolts here -- we're talking about REAL HATE CRIMES EXPORTED to MOST of the countries and PEOPLES that Germany conquered.


----------



## flacaltenn

*Closed for Moderation.  Will re-open shortly.  Topic is the Holocaust.  Keep the discussion to the proper CENTURY AND CONTINENT !!!! *


----------



## flacaltenn

*Re-opened.  After deleting 27 posts and other actions, dont DERAIL.  The topic is very specific.  Comparisons to other actual genocides allowed, comparisons to modern politics including Palestine and American issues NOT allowed. Discuss everything else in an APPROPRIATE thread. *


----------



## DudleySmith

flacaltenn said:


> Hitler EXPORTED THE HATE -- didn't largely kill Germans. He targeted all the weak and non-Aryans and "cultish" religions he could find. We're not talking about EXPECTED bad outcomes of commie revolts here -- we're talking about REAL HATE CRIMES EXPORTED to MOST of the countries and PEOPLES that Germany conquered.



He already had plenty of supporters in eastern Europe, especially among Poles and Belarusian and Ukrainians. I don't think they were suddenly mesmerized by the Nazis and were new 'converts'; most of the bigotry was domestic. Polish Reds and Blues were big parts of the machine at both ends of the tracks to the Operation Reinhard camps.


----------



## irosie91

JoeB131 said:


> Nobody denies the Holocaust happened.
> 
> Some of us don't think it should become a permanent hall pass three generations later for the Zionists to abuse the Palestinians.


   "NOBODY DENIES THE HOLOCAUST 
  HAPPENED" ???   talk to educated people 
  "educated" in muslim countries


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

_Berkach’s mikveh, once called a “Jewish swimming pool” by locals after the Holocaust._

My guide through Berkach’s history is Gundela Bach, a loquacious local tour guide who’s dedicated herself to the preservation and appreciation of Berkach’s old synagogue, Jewish cemetery, and _mikveh_ — a pool of water used by married Jewish women for ritual washing.

Built in 1854, the 19th-century synagogue was confiscated and “sold” in 1938. Its Torah —the “Goold Torah” — was smuggled out and made its way to Temple Israel near Orlando, Florida. The only reason the synagogue even survived was because it was not seen as “significant enough” to warrant full-scale destruction.



_A quickly scrawled swastika still mars the interior support beams of Mühlhausen’s 19th-century synagogue, which otherwise survived the destruction of Kristallnacht in 1938._
On Kristallnacht — the Night of Broken Glass — in November 1938, Nazis broke into the synagogue with the intention of burning it down, as they did with so many other synagogues that night across Germany. But because the synagogue shared a wall with one of the attacker’s homes, they decided not to destroy it. They carved swastikas in its walls, leaving it to disrepair over the next several decades. Rediscovered in the 1990s, today it is a part of the community’s continual educational efforts.

Through lectures, concerts, and programs with local schools and churches hosted at the synagogue, Pastor Teja Begrich, along with partners like Dr. Antje Schloms of Mühlhausen’s city archives and the nearby Erfurt Jewish community, utilize the synagogue to show how German Jewish life isn’t only a thing of the past, “but a living part of our present,” said Begrich.

(full article online)









						The Little-Known Jewish History in the Heart of Germany
					

Ken Chitwood shares another effect of the holocaust to a once thriving community in his article The Little-Known Jewish History in the Heart of Germany.




					www.patheos.com


----------



## Mushroom

Polishprince said:


> I know that a lot of holocaust survivors were really offended by Hogan's Heroes, which poked fun at the event back in the 1960's. Many contended that the camps were nothing like the one that was portrayed and that Colonel Klink and Sergeant Schultz were really atypical of those that they met in the German camp system.



Actually, there is no comparison between the political camps (like the Concentration camps), and the stalag camps used for housing prisoners of war.

One was where people were put to be used until they died.  In the other, they did try to care for them the best as they could.  If anything, for the most part the Germans were careful about following the Hague and Geneva Conventions.  Not always (especially with the SS), but they did follow them about as much as the Allied Powers did.

So your comparison really kinda fails.  It would be like comparing conditions in Mexico and New York, and trying to say they are the same as both are on "North America".  And there was not all that much backlash, as almost every single German officer shown in the series was played by a well known Jewish actor.

Like John Banner.  Who served in WWII with the US Army.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish gangsters once took on Nazis in the streets of NYC
					

In the late 1930s, America’s fascism problem was eventually solved — with some Jewish toughs and their fists, a new book reveals.




					nypost.com


----------



## DudleySmith

Mushroom said:


> Actually, there is no comparison between the political camps (like the Concentration camps), and the stalag camps used for housing prisoners of war.
> 
> One was where people were put to be used until they died.  In the other, they did try to care for them the best as they could.  If anything, for the most part the Germans were careful about following the Hague and Geneva Conventions.  Not always (especially with the SS), but they did follow them about as much as the Allied Powers did.
> 
> So your comparison really kinda fails.  It would be like comparing conditions in Mexico and New York, and trying to say they are the same as both are on "North America".  And there was not all that much backlash, as almost every single German officer shown in the series was played by a well known Jewish actor.
> 
> Like John Banner.  Who served in WWII with the US Army.



Russian and other eastern European POWs were not treated like western POW's were by Germany.


----------



## Mindful

He didn’t just _kill _them.


----------



## Mushroom

DudleySmith said:


> Russian and other eastern European POWs were not treated like western POW's were by Germany.



And they were treated even worse by the Soviets.

However, the claim was comparing Hogan's Hero's to Jewish Concentration Camps.


----------



## Briss

Sixties Fan said:


> Zyklon B gas was introduced into the German concentration camp system as a means for murder.


I'm wondering whether or not you have any understanding of the properties of Zyklon B.

What's your understanding?


----------



## Indeependent

Briss said:


> I'm wondering whether or not you have any understanding of the properties of Zyklon B.
> 
> What's your understanding?











						Zyklon B - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Ralph Norton

Briss said:


> I'm wondering whether or not you have any understanding of the properties of Zyklon B.
> 
> What's your understanding?


Maybe you could fast forward to the part where you tell us what you think he doesn't know?
I'm waiting to see if you have anything to add to my understanding that Zyklon B was used to kill Jews in the concentration camps.


----------



## Indeependent

Ralph Norton said:


> Maybe you could fast forward to the part where you tell us what you think he doesn't know?
> I'm waiting to see if you have anything to add to my understanding that Zyklon B was used to kill Jews in the concentration camps.


I’m thinking Patrick Buchanan just joined.


----------



## Briss

Indeependent said:


> I’m thinking Patrick Buchanan just joined.


Un huh.  And I'm thinking we've just experienced a sample of your thinking.

Various allleged witnesses claim that gas chamber executions at Auschwitz took anywhere from instantaneous to twenty minutes. However, the most reliable sources for determining how long a gassing took from start to finish would be the physicians who ordered and supervised the gassings. Four former physicians in Auschwitz have made statements in that regard. Their names are Dr. Hans Munch, Dr. Horst Fischer, Dr. Friedrich Entress, and Dr. johann Paul Kremer. One gives a time of 3 to 5 minutes; one gives a time of 2 to 5 minutes; one gives a time of 5 minutes; and one gives a time of "some minutes." Keep in mind that in U.S. execution chambers, it took 10 minutes to terminate a prisoner.

Now, according to Professor Dr. Fritz Habor, it takes twice the poison to kill in half the time. With U.S. executions, it took 10 minutes at 0.32% hydrogen cyanide per volume. That means that in order for the 5 minute time frame given for Auschwitz gas chambers to be plausible, a 0.64% hydrogen cyanide per volume would be required. The problem is that zyklon-B does not act at all like the cyanide powder mixed with sulphuric acid used in U.S. execution chambers where the bulk of the poison gas develops instantly. Zyklon-B was developed to release the poison slowly. This was done for two reasons. Firstly, to allow those who were spreading it around inside an area to have time to do so and then get out without being harmed. And secondly, to release the poison continuously for an hour or more, which was for the purpose of compensating for leakage and absorbtion in moisture. The hydrogen cyanide used for fumigation in the camps used gypsum as a carrier substance; analysis of zyklon-B left behind by german authorities at Auschwitz confirm this.

There was a paper written in 1942 that discusses how fast hydrogen cyanide evaporates from the gypsum carrier pellets. The author, Richard Irmscher, was a researcher who worked at developing and improving zyklon-B. A chart taken from Irmscher's paper shows how fast the hydrogen cyanide evaporates from the zyklon-B. It shows that, in 5 minutes at 15 degrees celsius with the pellets spread out evenly as during delousing, 10% is released. Now, in a chamber packed with people, the temperature would have risen substantially, and the relative humidity would have been 100% in little time. The higher humidity would cause the condensation of moisture on the gypsum pellets. Hydrogen cyanide is so water soluble that once the carrier material is wet, the release of gas would be even slower.

Then we have a guy named David Cole who Interviewed Dr. Franciszek Piper who was the director of the Auschwitz State Museum. During that interview, Piper was asked why the residue count was high in the delousing chambers, but low in the homicidal chambers. He said the Zyklon B was operated a very short time, about 20 or 30 minutes during 24 hours, and in the disinfestation rooms it operated the whole day and night. Such was the procedure of using gas in the disinfestation rooms and gas chambers. That bespeaks one mass gassing per day. That contradicts eyewitness testimonies which speak of repeated homicidal gassings going on day and night. So, the question is: Could the high death rate at the camp have occured if the gas chambers were used only twenty or thirty minutes during 24 hours as Piper claims they were? 

The New York Times published an article about a book by Jean-Claude Pressac. The book was written to refute revisionists. New York Times writer Richard Bernstein writes that according to Pressac, "it would have been necessary for the extermination rooms to have been emptied of corpses and refilled with new victims every half hour or so, as would have been necessary for such a large number of victims."

So, what we have here is a contradiction. It is claimed that limited use of the chambers explains the lack of residue. However, limited gassing contradicts eye-witnesses and makes the high gassing-death rate technically impossible. By attempting to support one part of the Holocaust story, Piper disproves another part.

Let's move on.

In a series of interviews with Shlomo Venezia, a survivor of the Auschwitz Sonderkommando, Venezia said that the Sonderkommando units were comprised of Jews who cleaned up the gas chambers after a group of prisoners had been murdered. After its personnel dragged the corpses out of the chamber--as Venezia states, this in and of itself was an extremely disturbing process, as it was initially difficult to disentangle the bodies--the room had to be cleaned. All traces of blood and excrement had to be washed away in order to present a clean, sterile, and hence worry-free environment to the next batch of victims. After completing this task, the men of the Sonderkommando then moved through the corpses, clipping hair or pulling out gold teeth before disposing of the bodies in industrial furnaces. The expertise that the Germans acquired in carrying out mass murder was soon passed on to the men manning the Sonderkommando units.


However, Bill Armontrout, was an expert witness at the second Ernst Zundel trial in Toronto. He was warden of the Missouri State Penitentiary, which includes an execution gas chamber. He said, "One of the things that cyanide gas does, it goes in the pores of your skin. You hose the body down, see. You have to use rubber gloves, and you hose the body down to decontaminate it before you do anything else."

In court, Armontrout testified to the safety precautions that were necessary to prevent those who handled the dead criminal's body from being poisoned by the deadly HCN themselves. He said, "The ventilation fan ran for approximately one hour before two officers equipped with Scott air-packs could open the hatch of the gas chamber and remove the lead bucket containing the cyanide residue. The two officers wore rubberized disposable clothing and long rubber gloves. They hosed down the condemned man's body in the chair, paying particular attention to the hair and the clothing because of the cyanide residue, then removed him and placed him on a gurney where further decontamination took place."

I trust I don't have to explain to you what this has to do with the story of the Sonderkommando units going in and handling bodies, clipping hair, etc. So you have a problem. If the Zyklon B was weak, and known to be slow in its release, then the mass-gassings could not have occurred as you have been taught. On the other hand, if the Zyklon B was adequate to the task, and quickly released (which it wasn't), then the testimony of surviving Sonderkommandos are easily shown to be fictitious.

You may start with rebuttals about right now.


----------



## Indeependent

Briss said:


> Un huh.  And I'm thinking we've just experienced a sample of your thinking.
> 
> Various allleged witnesses claim that gas chamber executions at Auschwitz took anywhere from instantaneous to twenty minutes. However, the most reliable sources for determining how long a gassing took from start to finish would be the physicians who ordered and supervised the gassings. Four former physicians in Auschwitz have made statements in that regard. Their names are Dr. Hans Munch, Dr. Horst Fischer, Dr. Friedrich Entress, and Dr. johann Paul Kremer. One gives a time of 3 to 5 minutes; one gives a time of 2 to 5 minutes; one gives a time of 5 minutes; and one gives a time of "some minutes." Keep in mind that in U.S. execution chambers, it took 10 minutes to terminate a prisoner.
> 
> Now, according to Professor Dr. Fritz Habor, it takes twice the poison to kill in half the time. With U.S. executions, it took 10 minutes at 0.32% hydrogen cyanide per volume. That means that in order for the 5 minute time frame given for Auschwitz gas chambers to be plausible, a 0.64% hydrogen cyanide per volume would be required. The problem is that zyklon-B does not act at all like the cyanide powder mixed with sulphuric acid used in U.S. execution chambers where the bulk of the poison gas develops instantly. Zyklon-B was developed to release the poison slowly. This was done for two reasons. Firstly, to allow those who were spreading it around inside an area to have time to do so and then get out without being harmed. And secondly, to release the poison continuously for an hour or more, which was for the purpose of compensating for leakage and absorbtion in moisture. The hydrogen cyanide used for fumigation in the camps used gypsum as a carrier substance; analysis of zyklon-B left behind by german authorities at Auschwitz confirm this.
> 
> There was a paper written in 1942 that discusses how fast hydrogen cyanide evaporates from the gypsum carrier pellets. The author, Richard Irmscher, was a researcher who worked at developing and improving zyklon-B. A chart taken from Irmscher's paper shows how fast the hydrogen cyanide evaporates from the zyklon-B. It shows that, in 5 minutes at 15 degrees celsius with the pellets spread out evenly as during delousing, 10% is released. Now, in a chamber packed with people, the temperature would have risen substantially, and the relative humidity would have been 100% in little time. The higher humidity would cause the condensation of moisture on the gypsum pellets. Hydrogen cyanide is so water soluble that once the carrier material is wet, the release of gas would be even slower.
> 
> Then we have a guy named David Cole who Interviewed Dr. Franciszek Piper who was the director of the Auschwitz State Museum. During that interview, Piper was asked why the residue count was high in the delousing chambers, but low in the homicidal chambers. He said the Zyklon B was operated a very short time, about 20 or 30 minutes during 24 hours, and in the disinfestation rooms it operated the whole day and night. Such was the procedure of using gas in the disinfestation rooms and gas chambers. That bespeaks one mass gassing per day. That contradicts eyewitness testimonies which speak of repeated homicidal gassings going on day and night. So, the question is: Could the high death rate at the camp have occured if the gas chambers were used only twenty or thirty minutes during 24 hours as Piper claims they were?
> 
> The New York Times published an article about a book by Jean-Claude Pressac. The book was written to refute revisionists. New York Times writer Richard Bernstein writes that according to Pressac, "it would have been necessary for the extermination rooms to have been emptied of corpses and refilled with new victims every half hour or so, as would have been necessary for such a large number of victims."
> 
> So, what we have here is a contradiction. It is claimed that limited use of the chambers explains the lack of residue. However, limited gassing contradicts eye-witnesses and makes the high gassing-death rate technically impossible. By attempting to support one part of the Holocaust story, Piper disproves another part.
> 
> Let's move on.
> 
> In a series of interviews with Shlomo Venezia, a survivor of the Auschwitz Sonderkommando, Venezia said that the Sonderkommando units were comprised of Jews who cleaned up the gas chambers after a group of prisoners had been murdered. After its personnel dragged the corpses out of the chamber--as Venezia states, this in and of itself was an extremely disturbing process, as it was initially difficult to disentangle the bodies--the room had to be cleaned. All traces of blood and excrement had to be washed away in order to present a clean, sterile, and hence worry-free environment to the next batch of victims. After completing this task, the men of the Sonderkommando then moved through the corpses, clipping hair or pulling out gold teeth before disposing of the bodies in industrial furnaces. The expertise that the Germans acquired in carrying out mass murder was soon passed on to the men manning the Sonderkommando units.
> 
> 
> However, Bill Armontrout, was an expert witness at the second Ernst Zundel trial in Toronto. He was warden of the Missouri State Penitentiary, which includes an execution gas chamber. He said, "One of the things that cyanide gas does, it goes in the pores of your skin. You hose the body down, see. You have to use rubber gloves, and you hose the body down to decontaminate it before you do anything else."
> 
> In court, Armontrout testified to the safety precautions that were necessary to prevent those who handled the dead criminal's body from being poisoned by the deadly HCN themselves. He said, "The ventilation fan ran for approximately one hour before two officers equipped with Scott air-packs could open the hatch of the gas chamber and remove the lead bucket containing the cyanide residue. The two officers wore rubberized disposable clothing and long rubber gloves. They hosed down the condemned man's body in the chair, paying particular attention to the hair and the clothing because of the cyanide residue, then removed him and placed him on a gurney where further decontamination took place."
> 
> I trust I don't have to explain to you what this has to do with the story of the Sonderkommando units going in and handling bodies, clipping hair, etc. So you have a problem. If the Zyklon B was weak, and known to be slow in its release, then the mass-gassings could not have occurred as you have been taught. On the other hand, if the Zyklon B was adequate to the task, and quickly released (which it wasn't), then the testimony of surviving Sonderkommandos are easily shown to be fictitious.
> 
> You may start with rebuttals about right now.


Have a family member video you wearing a mask which only feeds you Zyklon but first name me as one of the beneficiaries on your life insurance policy.


----------



## Briss

Indeependent said:


> Have a family member video you wearing a mask which only feeds you Zyklon but first name me as one of the beneficiaries on your life insurance policy.


No.  That is not a rebuttal to anything I've posted.  Try again.


----------



## Indeependent

Briss said:


> No.  That is not a rebuttal to anything I've posted.  Try again.


I have to watch some videos on how to rebuttal a bucket full of lies.
The real issue that you are boring and you will be gone in a week or two.


----------



## Briss

Indeependent said:


> The real issue that you are boring and . . .


No.  The real issue is that you have no rebuttal to anything I've posted.  As evidence of that fact so far, I have your failure to provide one.  Try again.


----------



## Indeependent

Briss said:


> No.  The real issue is that you have no rebuttal to anything I've posted.  As evidence of that fact so far, I have your failure to provide one.  Try again.


Provide some Links to non-Arab and non-Aryan sites.
I’ll wait.


----------



## Briss

Indeependent said:


> Provide some Links to non-Arab and non-Aryan sites.
> I’ll wait.


What part of what I posted do you disagree with?  Why don't you start there?  Then we can debate the merits of my post.


----------



## Indeependent

Briss said:


> What part of what I posted do you disagree with?  Why don't you start there?  Then we can debate the merits of my post.


I’m not a scientist.
Are you a scientist?
You did not provide a Link for the contents of your post.


----------



## Briss

Indeependent said:


> I’m not a scientist.
> Are you a scientist?
> You did not provide a Link for the contents of your post.


Sorry, but my post stands until someone is able to rebut it.  You have failed to address even one thing and will be ignored until you do.


----------



## Indeependent

Briss said:


> Sorry, but my post stands until someone is able to rebut it.  You have failed to address even one thing and will be ignored until you do.


I suggest you start a a thread that doesn’t require anything but your say so.
I expect that your Link, which I have Googled and it seems not to exist, was patched together by someone at their whim.

I do appreciate that you admitted you do not have the scientific credentials to address the issue.


----------



## Ralph Norton

Briss said:


> What part of what I posted do you disagree with?  Why don't you start there?  Then we can debate the merits of my post.


Lack of source(s).


----------



## Briss

Indeependent said:


> I suggest you start a a thread that doesn’t require anything but your say so.
> I expect that your Link, which I have Googled and it seems not to exist, was patched together by someone at their whim.
> 
> I do appreciate that you admitted you do not have the scientific credentials to address the issue.


You don't believe that the physicians I've mentioned exist?

Really?


----------



## Indeependent

Briss said:


> You don't believe that the physicians I've mentioned don't exist?
> 
> Really?


Concentration Camp physicians…kewl.

I am familiar with “expert testimony”.
One “expert” says A, one “expert” says B.

Where are the Links?


----------



## Ralph Norton

Briss said:


> You don't believe that the physicians I've mentioned exist?
> 
> Really?


Not anymore.


----------



## Briss

Really?


Indeependent said:


> Concentration Camp physicians…kewl.
> 
> I am familiar with “expert testimony”.
> One “expert” says A, one “expert” says B.
> 
> Where are the Links?


There was a paper written in 1942 that discusses how fast hydrogen cyanide evaporates from the gypsum carrier pellets. The author, Richard Irmscher, was a researcher who worked at developing and improving zyklon-B. A chart taken from Irmscher's paper shows how fast the hydrogen cyanide evaporates from the zyklon-B. It shows that, in 5 minutes at 15 degrees celsius with the pellets spread out evenly as during delousing, 10% is released. Now, in a chamber packed with people, the temperature would have risen substantially, and the relative humidity would have been 100% in little time. The higher humidity would cause the condensation of moisture on the gypsum pellets. Hydrogen cyanide is so water soluble that once the carrier material is wet, the release of gas would be even slower.

Do you disagree with this?


----------



## Indeependent

Briss said:


> Really?
> 
> There was a paper written in 1942 that discusses how fast hydrogen cyanide evaporates from the gypsum carrier pellets. The author, Richard Irmscher, was a researcher who worked at developing and improving zyklon-B. A chart taken from Irmscher's paper shows how fast the hydrogen cyanide evaporates from the zyklon-B. It shows that, in 5 minutes at 15 degrees celsius with the pellets spread out evenly as during delousing, 10% is released. Now, in a chamber packed with people, the temperature would have risen substantially, and the relative humidity would have been 100% in little time. The higher humidity would cause the condensation of moisture on the gypsum pellets. Hydrogen cyanide is so water soluble that once the carrier material is wet, the release of gas would be even slower.
> 
> Do you disagree with this?


Post the site from which you copied and pasted this.
This is a message board, I am not going to spend the next 7 days looking up every detail of the content for which you can neither supply a Link or from which site you copied it.
I’m guessing Rense.


----------



## rupol2000

Perhaps the Romanesque Christians did not like the Jews, but this is not the case with Judeo-Christianity of the modern type. Their sacred scripture is the Tanakh, and their gods are of Jewish nationality.


----------



## rupol2000

Ashkenazi Jews, although considered a variety of Jews, are actually German tribe. And it was the Germanic Goths who spread Jewish Christianity throughout Europe.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Hitler ended up not expelling all the Jews from where he conquered because there was an Arab Muslim in Palestine who did not want Jews to come back to their homeland and rebuild their Nation.
> 
> Al Husseini did everything he could, riots, incitement in Palestine and Iraq in order to scare the Jews from coming.
> 
> It is up to us to teach it here, and the Holocaust Memorials and Museums and supporting all schools and colleges to teach them.


600,000 European Jews had already immigrated to Palestine before the mufti complained. The population doubled in 15 years.


----------



## AsherN

rupol2000 said:


> Perhaps the Romanesque Christians did not like the Jews, but this is not the case with Judeo-Christianity of the modern type. Their sacred scripture is the Tanakh, and their gods are of Jewish nationality.





rupol2000 said:


> Ashkenazi Jews, although considered a variety of Jews, are actually German tribe. And it was the Germanic Goths who spread Jewish Christianity throughout Europe.


WTF are you talking about?

it is still the case with Xtianity today. God has no nationality. 

Ashkenazi Jews are Jews. Jews have migrated throughout Europe. And there is no sch thing as "Jewish Xtianity".


----------



## rupol2000

AsherN said:


> God has no nationality.


Christians believe in Jewish gods and prophets, which are taken from Jewish scripture. And the scripture itself is also mostly Jewish, the same as in judaism


----------



## rupol2000

AsherN said:


> WTF are you talking about?
> 
> it is still the case with Xtianity today. God has no nationality.


Perhaps, but this does not negate the fact that this is one of the German tribes that spoke the German dialect and lived among the Germanic tribes, next to the Prussians and Litvinians.

By religion they are Jews, yes. Although not all. There are many atheists and there are other religions, as elsewhere.


----------



## AsherN

rupol2000 said:


> Christians believe in Jewish gods and prophets, which are taken from Jewish scripture. And the scripture itself is also mostly Jewish, the same as in judaism


First, there is only one God who has no nationality. Second Xtian scripture picks and chooses Jewish text to try and support their scriptures. the 2 religions are completely different.


----------



## AsherN

rupol2000 said:


> Perhaps, but this does not negate the fact that this is one of the German tribes that spoke the German dialect and lived among the Germanic tribes, next to the Prussians and Litvinians.
> 
> By religion they are Jews, yes. Although not all. There are many atheists and there are other religions, as elsewhere.


They are Jews by more than religion. And if you are referring to Yiddish, it is a language that was mostly adopted to fit in. Same as Ladino for Sephardic Jews.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> When Germany occupied Denmark on April 9, 1940, the Jewish population was approximately 7,500, accounting for 0.2% of the country's total population. About 6,000 of these Jews were Danish citizens. Unlike in other western European countries, the Danish government did not require Jews to register their property and assets, to identify themselves, or to give up apartments, homes, and businesses.
> 
> On September 8, 1943, SS General Werner Best, the German civilian administrator in Denmark, sent a telegram to Adolf Hitler to propose that the Germans make use of the martial law provisions to deport the Danish Jews. Hitler approved the measure nine days later. As preparations proceeded, Best, who had second thoughts about the political consequences of the deportations, informed Georg Ferdinand Duckwitz, a German naval attaché, of the impending deportation operation. Before the final order for deportation came to Copenhagen on September 28, Duckwitz, along with other German officials, warned non-Jewish Danes of the plan. In turn, these Danes alerted the local Jewish community.
> 
> In the intervening days, Danish authorities, Jewish community leaders, and countless private citizens facilitated a massive operation to get Jews into hiding or into temporary sanctuaries. When German police began the roundup on the night of October 1, 1943, they found few Jews. In general, the Danish police authorities refused to cooperate, denying German police the right to enter Jewish homes by force, or simply overlooking Jews they found in hiding. Popular protests quickly came from various quarters such as churches, the Danish royal family, and various social and economic organizations. The Danish resistance, assisted by many ordinary Danish citizens, organized a partly coordinated, partly spontaneous rescue operation.
> 
> Resistance workers and sympathizers initially helped Jews move into hiding places throughout the country and from there to the coast; fishermen then ferried them to neutral Sweden. The rescue operation expanded to include participation by the Danish police and the government. Over a period of about a month, some 7,200 Jews and 700 of their non-Jewish relatives traveled to safety in Sweden, which accepted the Danish refugees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibGuides: History: The Holocaust: Timeline and History of the Holocaust
> 
> 
> Guide for Library Research on The Holocaust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guides.lib.jjay.cuny.edu


Count Bernadotte saved some 30,000 Jews.


----------



## rupol2000

AsherN said:


> They are Jews by more than religion.


What other?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## AsherN

rupol2000 said:


> What other?


lineage, ethnicity.


----------



## Sixties Fan

rupol2000 said:


> Ashkenazi Jews, although considered a variety of Jews, are actually German tribe. And it was the Germanic Goths who spread Jewish Christianity throughout Europe.


OK, this is a thread about Holocaust History.

You are not discussing Holocaust History. 

Start your own thread about the issue you are so interested about.

Thank you.


----------



## rupol2000

AsherN said:


> lineage, ethnicity.


as far as I know, their main markers are no different from the northern European ones. Appearance too.
What does "ethnic" mean?


----------



## rupol2000

Sixties Fan said:


> OK, this is a thread about Holocaust History.
> 
> You are not discussing Holocaust History.
> 
> Start your own thread about the issue you are so interested about.
> 
> Thank you.



This is indirectly related to the topic. For example, it is not entirely clear to me why there could be anti-Semitism at all. Germany was created by the Prussians, they previously lived side by side with the Ashkenazim, they are their closest neighbors, similar languages and cultures, both peoples have been trading since ancient times, the Goths migrated across Europe like the Ashkenazim, and they even borrowed their religion.


----------



## rupol2000

And at the same time, the native Germans themselves, who are apparently identified by haplogroup I, are a sister group with the Semites by macrogroup IJ


----------



## rupol2000

And how, by the way, did they even get into the territory of the German Empire? Until 1917, almost all of them were in the Pale of Settlement, mainly in the regions of Vilna, Minsk and Warsaw, and were limited in movement.


----------



## rupol2000

By the way, they are also brought together by the fact that both peoples come from matriarchy and have preserved matriarchal customs. The Jews still have matrilineality, and among the Prussians, even on the throne, mostly women sat. The Russian dynasty of Holstein-Gottorp was German, Catherine II was Prussian. And by the way, at that time she settled the Jews in Russia, gave them high ranks, lands and slaves, bestowed titles

So there is no historical enmity to be seen there.
The very word "Ashkenazi" in Hebrew means "Germans".


----------



## Sixties Fan

In her 96 years on earth, Lilly Toth didn’t get much of a formal education. Born in Budapest in 1925, the self-proclaimed spoiled brat often misbehaved and was frequently suspended from school.

But instead of attending university in her late teens, the Holocaust survivor was literally running for her life — hiding with neighbors, surviving an attempted execution on the shores of the Danube, then working for the very fascist organization that attempted to take her life.

Despite these huge upheavals and larger losses, Toth managed to amass something very small, and very valuable: a collection of 1,119 miniature books that are a testament to Toth’s resilience and worldliness.

(full article online)









						Holocaust survivor’s collection of over 1,000 miniature books reflect a sad chapter
					

Born in Budapest in 1925, Lilly Toth lost her family to the Nazis. The valuable texts, on display May 15 at Montreal’s Jewish Public Library, show her attachment to her native land




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

“I’m deeply humbled and very excited,” said Vajrača. “May this story inspired by a Muslim family and a Jewish family helping one another survive when wars came to their doorsteps inspire us all to continuously choose good over evil, no matter the circumstances, even if it means crossing religious, political, and any other borders we may at times deem insurmountable.”

Vajrača was influenced to focus on the Hardagas for her film because of her own Muslim family’s experience in Bosnia during World War II.

“Before she passed, my grandma told me a story of watching Nazis take her Jewish best friend and her family away, never to be seen again,” the filmmaker explained. “She was just a little girl, but she understood the gravity of the situation, and remembered it vividly when, 50 years later, soldiers came for our family — Muslims’ turn to be taken to the camps. One of her biggest regrets, all those years later, was that she did nothing to help her friend.”

After remembering the story of the Hardaga family, she felt compelled to make a film about them because she was “tired of the same old ‘Jews and Muslims hate one another’ narrative, [and] I wanted to tell a story I was more familiar with, that of us helping each other, as my grandma told me.”

“The story of Zejneba [Hardaga] and Rifka [Kavilio] was the one I loved the most. Zejneba reminded me of my grandma, and I want to believe that, had she been older, she would have done just as Zejneba did,” Vajrača said. “Goodness begets goodness is a mantra I grew up hearing, and I hope with this film I can spread that message far and wide.”

(full article online)









						Movie Inspired by Muslim Family That Saved Jewish Friends During Holocaust Wins Grant
					

Zejneba Hardaga (fourth from the right) at a Yad Vashem tree planting ceremony in Israel in honor of her family …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Prosecutor Cyrill Klement responded, telling the defendant in court on Tuesday, “You accepted the dehumanization of the victims and put up with that. I do not believe this ‘we did not know anything’ story.”

The prosecution showed the court documents about an SS guard with the defendant’s name, in addition to his date and place of birth. A court spokesperson told the AFP that “the evidence put forward in the indictment has been fully confirmed.”

(full article online)









						Germany Seeks Prison Time for Alleged Nazi Guard at Former Concentration Camp
					

An empty square is seen at the former Nazi concentration camp in Sachsenhausen on the 75th anniversary of its liberation …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In 1942, when he was 13-years-old, Slobodyanyk was living with his parents in the Nazi-occupied town of Bershad, where the Germans had constructed a ghetto containing more than 25,000 Jews. On a freezing winter’s day, he came across a 10-year-old Jewish boy named David who had just escaped from the ghetto. Slobodyanyk immediately took David home, where his father instructed him to pass the Jewish boy off as his brother. Slobodyanyk later assisted in the smuggling of David’s mother out of the Bershad ghetto, dressing her in traditional Ukrainian clothing to put the guards outside the ghetto walls off the scent.


Slobodyanyk was named as “Righteous Among the Nations” — an honorific conferred by Yad Vashem, Israel’s national Holocaust memorial, on non-Jews who rescued Jews from the Nazis — in 1993. As of 2020, more than 2,600 Ukrainians had been honored in this manner.

(full article online)









						Ukrainian Holocaust Rescuer Evacuated From Russian Occupation of Kherson
					

Ukrainian citizen Oleksandr Slobodyanyk was honored by Israel’s national memorial to the Holocaust for his efforts to rescue Jews from …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Briss

Indeependent said:


> Post the site from which you copied and pasted this.
> This is a message board, I am not going to spend the next 7 days looking up every detail of the content for which you can neither supply a Link or from which site you copied it.
> I’m guessing Rense.


Let's bring out Rudolf Hoess.  He confessed to a gassing time of 3-15 minutes, which is right in line with the SS doctors I've mentioned.  Hoess's testimony is not questionable.

Before I bring you proof that zyklon B in pellet form cannot act that fast, do you concur with Hoess?

Also, do you really believe that members of the Sonderkommando units went into the gas chamber immediately after a gassing to handle corpses?  If so, your opinion is that people can enter a gas chamber where hundreds of other people have just been gassed to death with cyanide, and work bare-handed untangling corpses, cutting their hair and pulling their teeth, and then cleaning up the chamber well enough to make it look unused.  How is that done??  You must have overlooked the courtroom testimony of the prison warden who described the necessary precautions when gassing a death-row inmate.  You must have overlooked it for your own reasons . . .


----------



## Indeependent

Briss said:


> Let's bring out Rudolf Hoess.  He confessed to a gassing time of 3-15 minutes, which is right in line with the SS doctors I've mentioned.  Hoess's testimony is not questionable.
> 
> Before I bring you proof that zyklon B in pellet form cannot act that fast, do you concur with Hoess?
> 
> Also, do you really believe that members of the Sonderkommando units went into the gas chamber immediately after a gassing to handle corpses?  If so, your opinion is that people can enter a gas chamber where hundreds of other people have just been gassed to death with cyanide, and work bare-handed untangling corpses, cutting their hair and pulling their teeth, and then cleaning up the chamber well enough to make it look unused.  How is that done??  You must have overlooked the courtroom testimony of the prison warden who described the necessary precautions when gassing a death-row inmate.  You must have overlooked it for your own reasons . . .


Hilarious, LOSER…
Quoting a NAZI after running away for nearly a month!
Where the Link to Rense?!


----------



## Briss

Indeependent said:


> Hilarious, LOSER…
> Quoting a NAZI after running away for nearly a month!
> Where the Link to Rense?!


You didn't explain how the Sonderkommando units were immune to zyklon B when the rest of us would be dead doing what they did.  Do you believe that the prison warden whose court testimony I posted exists?  You know he does.  Do you believe what he said about the necessary precautions that must be taken after an inmate has been gassed?  This is a simple question.  You do, or you don't . . .

How long does it take for zyklon B to kill hundreds of people?  Your best guess.


----------



## Indeependent

Briss said:


> You didn't explain how the Sonderkommando units were immune to zyklon B when the rest of us would dead doing what they did.  Do you believe that the prison warden whose court testimony I posted exists?  You know he does.  Do you believe what he said about the necessary precautions that must be taken after an inmate has been gassed?
> 
> How long does it take for zyklon B to kill hundreds of people?  Your best guess.


We had this discussion already and you came off as a fool.
No one is paying attention to you and neither am I.
Have fun posting for your own gratification.


----------



## Briss

Indeependent said:


> We had this discussion already and you came off as a fool.
> No one is paying attention to you and neither am I.
> Have fun posting for your own gratification.


You answered nothing, and yet believe that you're not a failure.

You don't believe that the warden of the Missouri State Penitentiary,  Bill Armontrout, was an expert witness at the second Ernst Zundel trial in Toronto, you?  Obviously, you take issue with what he said about the reality of the dangers of handling a gassed body.  Why don't you fill us all in on how he had it all wrong?

Anyone?

Didn't think so . . .


----------



## Sixties Fan

Freddie Knoller​Alfred ‘Freddie’ Knoller was born on 17 April 1921 in Vienna, Austria. Following a series of antisemitic attacks on the Viennese Jewish community in 1938, he left Austria and lived as a refugee in Belgium and France.

In 1943, he joined the French Resistance and was eventually arrested. He was taken to Drancy, a transit camp on the outskirts of Paris, and then deported to Auschwitz. As the Allied armies advanced through Europe in early 1945, Auschwitz was evacuated and the inmates were taken to the Dora-Nordhausen and Bergen-Belsen camps in Germany. Freddie took the uniform badge of a dead French political prisoner to conceal his Jewish identity. This helped him survive at Dora because as a political – and not Jewish – prisoner, he was given a less dangerous job.

After the war, Freddie was reunited with his two brothers and became a United States citizen. He moved to London with his wife in the 1950s.

Here, Freddie describes antisemitism in pre-war Austria and the effect the German annexation of Austria in March 1938 had on the Viennese Jewish community. He also recalls the events of 9 November 1938, when Germans staged mass violence against the Jewish communities of Germany, Austria and parts of Czechoslovakia. This became known as Kristallnacht (‘Night of Broken Glass’).

*Freddie Knoller interview © IWM (IWM SR 9092)*
See object record







						Concentration Camp Survivors Share Their Stories
					

The Holocaust was the systematic murder of Europe’s Jews by the Nazis and their collaborators during the Second World War. The Nazis also enslaved and killed other groups who they perceived as racially, biologically or ideologically inferior or dangerous. Hear seven survivors talk about and...




					www.iwm.org.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan

Toby Biber​Toby Biber was born in 1925 to an Orthodox Jewish family in Mielec, Poland. Following German occupation in September 1939, the Jewish population of Mielec was subjected to increased antisemitism, persecution and violence.                   
Mielec’s Jewish community was deported in March 1942 and its residents were forced into a nearby forest. From there, they were moved to a small town where Toby’s father obtained forged papers for Toby and her sister, allowing them to escape. They lived in hiding until arriving in Krakow in southern Poland.
In the autumn of 1942, several thousand inhabitants of the Krakow ghetto, including Toby and her sister, were moved to the Plaszow forced-labour camp. They remained there until the summer of 1943, when they were deported to Auschwitz and then to Bergen-Belsen in 1944. Toby’s sister died eight days after Belsen’s liberation in April 1945.
After the war, Belsen was used as a displaced persons camp and Toby remained there until 1947. She met and married her husband at the camp and they immigrated to Britain in 1947.
Here, Toby reflects on her experiences and describes the conditions in Plaszow camp.

*Toby Biber interview © IWM (IWM SR 19792)*
See audio record
'This lorry with the children drove off and never seen again'​Download transcript






						Concentration Camp Survivors Share Their Stories
					

The Holocaust was the systematic murder of Europe’s Jews by the Nazis and their collaborators during the Second World War. The Nazis also enslaved and killed other groups who they perceived as racially, biologically or ideologically inferior or dangerous. Hear seven survivors talk about and...




					www.iwm.org.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan

Premysl Dobias​Premysl Dobias was born in June 1913 in the Czech town of Turnov. In September 1938, Germany annexed territory along Czechoslovakia’s northern and western borders. Six months later, German forces occupied what remained of Czechoslovakia and divided it into two separate territories – Slovakia in the east and the Protectorate of Bohemia and Moravia in the west.
In the winter of 1941, Premysl was arrested for helping Jews and in May 1942 was deported to the Terezin transit and labour camp. From there he was sent to the Mauthausen concentration camp in Austria, where he was forced into slave labour and subjected to medical experimentation. The camp was liberated by American troops in May 1945 and Premysl worked with the Americans as an interpreter. He moved to London in 1947.

Here, Premysl describes an encounter with Austrian civilians following his deportation and remembers a particular incident at Mauthausen.

*Premysl Dobias interview © October Films (IWM SR 19781)*
See audio record
'That is an experience which will haunt me all my life'​Download transcript







						Concentration Camp Survivors Share Their Stories
					

The Holocaust was the systematic murder of Europe’s Jews by the Nazis and their collaborators during the Second World War. The Nazis also enslaved and killed other groups who they perceived as racially, biologically or ideologically inferior or dangerous. Hear seven survivors talk about and...




					www.iwm.org.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan

What was the Holocaust?​When the Nazis came to power in 1933 they began to strip Jewish people of all property, freedoms and rights under the law. After the German invasion and occupation of Poland in 1939, the Nazis started deporting Jewish people from the Third Reich to parts of Poland, where they created ghettos to separate them from the rest of the population. 

In 1941, during the German invasion of the USSR, the Nazis began their campaign of extermination in earnest. Nazis spoke about their invasion as a race war between Germany and Jewish people, as well as the Slavic population and the Roma.

Groups of German soldiers called Einsatzgruppen set out across newly conquered lands in Eastern Europe to massacre civilians. By the end of 1941, they had killed 500,000 people, and by 1945 they had murdered about two million - 1.3 million of whom were Jewish.
Behind the lines, Nazi commanders were experimenting with ways to kill en masse. They feared that shooting people was too stressful for their soldiers, and so came up with more efficient means of murder. 

Experimental gas vans had been used to kill mentally disabled people in Poland as early as 1939. Poisonous fumes were pumped into a sealed compartment to suffocate those inside. By the winter of 1941, the Nazis had constructed gas chambers at Auschwitz.
Nazi leaders met in January 1942 at the Wannsee Conference to coordinate the industrial slaughter - what they called a "final solution to the Jewish question" - killing the entire European Jewish population, 11 million people, by extermination and forced labour.


(full article online)









						Auschwitz: How death camp became centre of Nazi Holocaust
					

It is 75 years since Soviet Union troops liberated Auschwitz - now marked as Holocaust Memorial Day.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

When Dachau opened in 1933, the notorious Nazi war criminal Heinrich Himmler christened it as “the first concentration camp for political prisoners.” And that’s what Dachau was in its early years, a forced labor detention camp for those judged as “enemies” of the National Socialist (Nazi) party: trade unionists, communists, and Democratic Socialists at first, but eventually Roma (Gypsies), homosexuals, Jehovah’s Witnesses and of course, Jews. 

The cruelly efficient operation of Dachau was largely the brainchild of SS officer Theodor Eike, who instituted a “doctrine of dehumanization” based on slave labor, corporal punishment, flogging, withholding food and summary executions of anyone who tried to escape. The Dachau prisoners labored under brutal conditions tearing down a massive WWI-era munitions factory and then constructing the barracks and offices that would serve as the chief training ground for the SS.

The prisoners even built their own “protective custody camp,” the euphemistically named concentration camp within the sprawling Dachau complex, composed of 32 squalid barracks surrounded by an electrified barbed-wire fence, a ditch and seven guard towers. Prisoners were subjected to medical experiments, including injections of malaria and tuberculosis, and the untold thousands that died from hard labor or torture were routinely burned in the on-site crematorium. 

Forged into the iron gate separating the concentration camp from the rest of Dachau were the taunting words, _Arbeit Macht Frei_(“Work sets you free”). Dachau was such a success for the Nazis that Eike was promoted to inspector general of all German concentration camps, for which Dachau became the model. 

After the events of _Kristallnacht _(“night of broken glass”), in which Jewish synagogues, businesses and homes were destroyed by Nazi mobs across Germany, a greater and greater number of Jews were held at Dachau. On the eve of the American liberation of Dachau, there were 67,665 registered prisoners at the concentration camp and roughly a third of them were Jewish.

(full article online)









						The Horrifying Discovery of Dachau Concentration Camp—And Its Liberation by US Troops
					

The wrenching images and first-hand testimonies by Dachau’s shocked U.S. liberators brought the horrors of the Holocaust home to America.




					www.history.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In the world the Nazis wished to create, Jews and Gypsies were to be eliminated as racially, socially, and physically defective. The deaf, the blind, the physically disabled, homosexuals, the mentally ill, and alcoholics were either to be sterilized or killed simply because they were viewed as "genetically defective." Slavic people, though labeled racially inferior by the Germans, would be allowed to exist as slaves in order to supply the Nazis with free labor. Criminals, political enemies of the state, and homosexuals were pronounced socially undesirable and subject to the will of the Nazis.

Barely two months after attaining power, the Nazis laid the constitutional foundation for Hitler's dictatorship with the passage of the Enabling Act on March 24, 1933. This legislation was subtitled "The Law to Remove Stress from the People and State." It gave Hitler the right to pass any law without the approval of the Reichstag. In effect, the implementation of this law allowed the Nazis to completely ignore the civil and human rights previously guaranteed by the German constitution.

In addition to passing laws legalizing their denial of human rights, the Nazis began a press and radio propaganda campaign to portray their intended victims as rats, vermin, and _Untermenschen _(subhumans). Inmates of concentration camps were listed as _Stuecks _(pieces), with assigned numbers, rather than being permitted the dignity of a name. If a German gave these victims a thought, he was to think of them as animals.

Although belief in the theory that one race was superior to others was not unique to Hitler and the Nazis, the enthusiastic support given to Nazis by all facets of German society, particularly the scientific community, was unique.2 Geneticists, scientists, doctors, and anthropologists from the internationally acclaimed Kaiser Wilhelm Institute cooperated in the process of experimenting on human beings to prove the theory of a master race. Spurious experiments to "show" the inferiority of non-Nordic groups such as blacks, Jews, Gypsies, Poles, and others were conducted. Teachers embarrassed Jewish and Gypsy children by directing so-called scientific efforts that included measuring the sizes of their heads in order to prove so-called "mental deficiencies." Other efforts by the scientific community included certifying that sterilization or annihilation was necessary for "undesirable groups."

In 1943, Professor Eugen Fischer, director of the Kaiser Wilhelm Institute for Anthropology, Human Genetics, and Eugenics, wrote to a German newspaper: "It is a rare and special good fortune for a theoretical scientist to flourish at a time when the prevailing ideology welcomes it, and its findings immediately serve the policy of the state."3 Professor Fischer's "good fortune" included creating an environment that allowed Dr. Mengele and others who took the Hippocratic oath the right to experiment on human beings and to murder them in the "interest" of science. This included the experiments Mengele performed on Jewish and Gypsy twins in Auschwitz, injecting them with chemicals and germs. If one twin died, the other twin was murdered to compare their physiognomy.

In efforts to breed a master race, more than 300,000 German Aryans were sterilized and countless numbers were gassed, under a law passed on July 14, 1933, the "Law for the Prevention of Genetically Diseased Offspring." In his book _Murderous Science, _Dr. Benno Mueller-Hill notes that the aforementioned statute provided for compulsory sterilization in cases of "congenital mental defects, schizophrenia, manic-depressive psychosis, hereditary epilepsy . . . and severe alcoholism."4 This included the blind and the deaf, even those who became deaf or blind from illnesses such as scarlet fever or from accidents.

(full article online)



			The Other Victims of the Nazis


----------



## Mindful

"Never shall I forget that night, the first night in camp, that turned my life into one long night seven times sealed. Never shall I forget that smoke. Never shall I forget the small faces of the children whose bodies I saw transformed into smoke under a silent sky. Never shall I forget those flames that consumed my faith forever."—Elie Wiesel, on his first night in Auschwitz. He was 15 years old when he and his family were deported to the camp in May 1944.

This quote comes from Elie Wiesel's memoir "Night," first published in the 1950s. The memoir's subsequent translation into 30 languages has placed Elie’s personal memories into the public conscience and helped to create global awareness about the Holocaust.

For those who never had an opportunity to share their own stories, "Night" remains a harrowing and poignant record of what Elie, and many others, witnessed at the Holocaust's most infamous camp.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Willer’s escape from Germany was hatched by his mother, Franziska Willer, after the Kristallnacht pogrom in 1938. Willer was previously married to a Christian man who left her in 1933 and later became a Nazi sympathizer. He committed suicide in 1964.

Through her brother, who was residing in London, and a pastor from Attlee’s area, it was arranged for Paul Willer to come live in the Attlee home for some four months.

“They took me inside what was a very large house,” Willer said of his first encounter with the Attlees. “They had a maid and a cook too. The next morning, their son Martin [the late Lord Attlee], who was my age, took me upstairs and ran a cold bath, bathed, and encouraged me to do the same. I thought, ‘Is this what they do for Easter?’ It turned out that cold baths were what the males in the family did every day.”

At the time, Attlee was composing his opposition to Nelson Chamberlain’s appeasement policy, according to The Guardian.

“He was a gentle man and a gentleman. He was very good with the children and affectionate. At breakfast, we would gather around the table and he played this game where he held out a coin and asked whose monarch’s head was on it. Whoever gave the correct answer was allowed to keep the coin,” said Willer.

As the war drew to an end in 1945, Attlee was elected prime minister, a post he held until 1951. He was preceded and succeeded in the position by Winston Churchill.

It was under his watch that the British Mandate was dissolved to make way for the State of Israel. Before the establishment of Israel, thousands of European Jews, many of them Holocaust survivors, were barred from settling in Palestine under British immigration policy.

(full article online)









						Jewish refugee who fled Nazis, was hosted by future British PM Attlee, dies at 94
					

In 1939, then-opposition leader opened home to 10-year-old Paul Willer, who left Germany with mother and brother; Attlee never spoke of the story




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)









						New film brings Eichmann’s Holocaust confessions to life using his own voice
					

Original recordings are dubbed over actors portraying senior Nazi figure and his interviewer before Israel put him on trial; he expresses pride in genocide, says has no regrets




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Holocaust survivor who spent much of his life troubled that his father may have been a Nazi has been reassured through DNA testing that both his parents were Jewish.

Jackie, 79, a survivor living in London, was orphaned during the war and later adopted by a British couple who never told him of his past.

When he eventually did find out, he began to wonder how it was that he had survived and was nagged by the thought that his father, of whom he could find no information, may have been a Nazi who used his influence to keep him from the death camps.

An episode of the BBC’s “DNA Family Secrets” was not only able to confirm to Jackie that he is “99 percent Jewish” of European descent but also was able to identify cousins who by remarkable chance were living not far from his north London home. The show was broadcast last Thursday.

Jackie was just nine months old when he was taken to the Theresienstadt Camp in the 1940s. The camp was a transit point and 15,000 children were sent from there to the notorious Auschwitz concentration camp where they were murdered.

(full article online)









						UK family roots TV show reassures Holocaust survivor that his father was not a Nazi
					

Orphaned British survivor of Theresienstadt, 79, had been worried that was the only reason he didn't die; BBC show also finds cousins for man who never knew he had any relatives




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Raisa, a 90-year-old Holocaust survivor who has difficulty walking, was living on her own in Odessa. Her son had passed away two years ago due to illness. Her three grand-daughers, who all live in Israel, are her only remaining family.

When Russian invaded Ukraine last week and war broke out, people fled the city.

Raisa’s granddaughters reached out to United Hatzalah and asked them to help save the elderly woman’s life.

(full article online)









						Ukrainian Holocaust Survivor Rescued to Israel, Reunited with Last Remaining Relatives | United with Israel
					

Raisa was one of 160 Ukrainian Jewish refugees brought to Israel Thursday by United Hatzalah.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

In the early 1930s, Victor Perez was on top of the world.

The Tunisian Jewish boxer, who fought under the ring name “Young Perez,” became the World Flyweight Champion in 1931 and 1932 after moving from Tunis to Paris. He became a bonafide celebrity, dating famous French actress Mireille Balin (who would later go on to date Nazis). 

But like millions of others, Perez’s story took a dark turn as the Nazi campaign progressed. In September 1943, Perez was detained and transported to the Monowitz subcamp of Auschwitz, the same labor camp where authors Primo Levi and Eli Wiesel were held.

While at Monowitz, Perez was forced to box other inmates to entertain the SS officers. The winner would receive extra food; the loser would be killed. Perez was ultimately murdered during a 1945 death march.

That story is just the first episode of “Holocaust Histories,” a new podcast by Jonathan Bonder, a 36-year-old Ontario native and sound designer whose credits include Jean-Claude Van Damme’s 2015 film “Pound of Flesh” among other movies, shorts and commercials. 

(full article online)









						A new podcast chronicles the little-known stories of boxers from the Holocaust era - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
					

“[T]hese individuals were amazing boxers,” said 36-year-old Jonathan Bonder, the voice of “Holocaust Histories.” “Once the Holocaust comes, it kind of gets forgotten.”




					www.jta.org


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

Sixties Fan said:


> I have been seeing a lot of article and threads on the Holocaust but have not found one which deals with the History, before, during and after.  Therefore I am starting one now.
> 
> Any Holocaust denier is welcome to post and discuss here.  Discuss, not attack, or troll.    Proof that it did not happen, just post it.
> 
> 
> It is important to tell History as it happened.  Lets go at it.


My Grandfather was one of the toughest and most honest man I have ever known. He saw the death camps, he wouldn't say much but I could tell it haunted the shit out of him.


----------



## SweetSue92

Has Penelope weighed in here yet? She is a denier. No one was gassed by the Nazis see. They all just died of Typhoid


----------



## Briss

I don't think anyone here is out to minimize or negate the experience of the jewish people and others who were in concentration camps during the war. It is torture to be taken from your home; it is torture to be mistreated; it is torture to be made sick; it is torture to be separated from your loved ones; it is torture to not know the fate of your loved ones; it is torture to be starved; it is torture to be driven to suicide; and it is torture to be tortured. I'm pretty sure that everyone here understands that these things occurred. It was an event of great sorrow, beyond sorrow, and beyond words. 

However, in researching the issue of mass gassings, it appears we've been misinformed.  That's my point.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Briss said:


> I don't think anyone here is out to minimize or negate the experience of the jewish people and others who were in concentration camps during the war. It is torture to be taken from your home; it is torture to be mistreated; it is torture to be made sick; it is torture to be separated from your loved ones; it is torture to not know the fate of your loved ones; it is torture to be starved; it is torture to be driven to suicide; and it is torture to be tortured. I'm pretty sure that everyone here understands that these things occurred. It was an event of great sorrow, beyond sorrow, and beyond words. However, in researching the issue of mass gassings, there appears to be some discrepancies. That's the only point of contention being brought up here.


If you do have any real historical proof of these discrepancies, go ahead and post them here.  So far, I have really seen none.  Denial of murders by gas is no different to me from Holocaust denial.

All the Nazi records are out there.  They gratefully kept a very impeccable record of everything they did.

You may start there.


----------



## Briss

This is the issue being put to you.  It's your thread.  It's for the purpose of debating Holocaust issues.  Well here's my issue:

You must believe that the warden of the Missouri State Penitentiary, Bill Armontrout, who was an expert witness at the second Ernst Zundel trial in Toronto, is full of shyt.  Obviously, you take issue with what he said about the reality of the dangers of handling a gassed body. Why don't you fill us all in on how he had it all wrong?

You can either explain how he's wrong, or you can ignore the facts.  What's it gonna be?

Just so you don't get sidetracked:

Explain how the Sonderkommando units were immune to zyklon B when the rest of us would be dead doing what they did.  Do you believe what Armontrout said about the necessary precautions that must be taken after an inmate has been gassed? This is a simple question. You do, or you don't . . .

How long does it take for zyklon B to kill hundreds of people? Your best guess.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Briss said:


> This is the issue being put to you.  It's your thread.  It's for the purpose of debating Holocaust issues.  Well here's my issue:
> 
> You must believe that the warden of the Missouri State Penitentiary, Bill Armontrout, who was an expert witness at the second Ernst Zundel trial in Toronto, is full of shyt.  Obviously, you take issue with what he said about the reality of the dangers of handling a gassed body. Why don't you fill us all in on how he had it all wrong?
> 
> You can either explain how he's wrong, or you can ignore the facts.  What's it gonna be?
> 
> Just so you don't get sidetracked:
> 
> Explain how the Sonderkommando units were immune to zyklon B when the rest of us would be dead doing what they did.  Do you believe what Armontrout said about the necessary precautions that must be taken after an inmate has been gassed? This is a simple question. You do, or you don't . . .
> 
> How long does it take for zyklon B to kill hundreds of people? Your best guess.


I know nothing about the issue and you just want to play gotcha with the issue.

You are clearly a Holocaust Denier.  Just like Zundel.
You are aware that Zundel was a Holocaust Denier, aren't you?  And an Anti ZIonist? 

This is the information about Armontrout.  He says he "believes". 



			False News Trial — 31 Bill M. Armontrout
		

-------
[Then there is this:]
-------------
The defense presented two other “expert” witnesses earlier in the week. Fred Leuchter of Boston, a consultant on execution devices, said the gas chambers at Auschwitz and other death camps were too leaky and poorly equipped for killing purposes.

Bill Armontrout, an American prison warden, said he had witnessed three gas chamber executions and that there would have been a risk to attendants in the use of cyanide gas in a room the size of the Birkenau gas chambers.









						Neo-nazi's Second Trial Resumes in Toronto Court - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
					

A self-trained “historian” claimed in district court here last week that neo-Nazi propagandist Ernst Zundel forced people to prove that the Holocaust actually occurred. David Irving, a British writer, testified for the defense in the retrial of Zundel, who is charged with spreading false news...




					www.jta.org
				



------
[ I am not sure that he could show proof of it to the court, besides simply saying so. ]
-------------

[ I would like to know what proof did either of them show, besides jut saying that they witnessed, etc ]

[But here is what is said about Leuchter]

His fall began when Leuchter claimed to have been sought as a witness for the defence of Ernst Zündel during the trial _R v Zundel_ in Canada for "spreading false news" by publishing and sending material denying the Holocaust overseas. Leuchter was asked by the defence to travel to Poland to visit Auschwitz to investigate whether there had been operating gas chambers for executions at the camp.

At his first examination Leuchter felt that using poison gas in a building with the internal and external design of the buildings currently on display in the site would have caused the death of everyone in the area outside the buildings as well as inside. The film shows videotape footage taken in Poland of Leuchter taking samples of bricks in the buildings to take back to the United States forensic science crime labs to determine whether there was evidence of poison gas in the material, these samples were not identified as to where they came from. Leuchter states that the laboratories reported that there was not any trace of any poison gas at any time.

After Leuchter's conclusions were disproven and negative publicity ensued, Leuchter lost his work as consultant to American prisons.










						Mr. Death: The Rise and Fall of Fred A. Leuchter, Jr. - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





----------------
[Gratefully there is a record of the trial]










						Annual 6 Chapter 7
					





					www.museumoftolerance.com
				




---------

Now, do you have any actually reliable witnesses, or experts to what you are attempting to prove ?


Thank you for bringing this up.  It was very interesting to do the research about it.


----------



## Briss

Sixties Fan said:


> I know nothing about the issue and you just want to play gotcha with the issue.


Sorry, but you wanted a debate.  Now you have one.

Do you agree with the testimonies of Hoss and surviving Sonderkommandos which state that humans entered gas chambers immediately after a mass-gassing, disentangled bodies, clipped hair and pulled teeth, and then cleaned up the chamber ****-and-span--and all bare-handed--despite what is known about the properties of cyanide and its effect on living, breathing humans are based in reality?

Are you familiar with the properties of cyanide as it pertains to toxicity?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Briss said:


> Sorry, but you wanted a debate.  Now you have one.
> 
> Do you agree with the testimonies of Hoss and surviving Sonderkommandos which state that humans entered gas chambers immediately after a mass-gassing, disentangled bodies, clipped hair and pulled teeth, and then cleaned up the chamber ****-and-span--and all bare-handed--despite what is known about the properties of cyanide and its effect on living, breathing humans are based in reality?
> 
> Are you familiar with the properties of cyanide as it pertains to toxicity?


Master Holocaust Denier.  You asked something, I found you the answer.  You do not like it.  You are now tap dancing, and whatever else one can call this last post.

Are you capable of telling the truth?


----------



## Briss

Sixties Fan said:


> Master Holocaust Denier.


What happened here is that you were asked whether or not you agree that the Sonderkommandos handled freshly gassed bodies without suffering the ill effects associated with doing so.  And that's why you're dancing right now.  You understand what your honest answer would mean to your beliefs.

Just answer the question of whether or not you believe that the Sonderkommandos handled freshly gassed bodies and then cleaned up the gas chamber, and all barehanded.

Do you believe that?

Don't dance.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Briss said:


> What happened here is that you were asked whether or not you agree that the Sonderkommandos handled freshly gassed bodies without suffering the ill effects associated with doing so.  And that's why you're dancing right now.  You understand what your honest answer would mean to your beliefs.
> 
> Just answer the question of whether or not you believe that the Sonderkommandos handled freshly gassed bodies and then cleaned up the gas chamber, and all barehanded.
> 
> Do you believe that?
> 
> Don't dance.


This was the topic on post 199 from you:

"You must believe that the warden of the Missouri State Penitentiary, Bill Armontrout, who was an expert witness at the second Ernst Zundel trial in Toronto, is full of shyt. Obviously, you take issue with what he said about the reality of the dangers of handling a gassed body. Why don't you fill us all in on how he had it all wrong?"

----------
I answered it.
You did not like my research so you changed the subject to :

"What happened here is that you were asked whether or not you agree that the Sonderkommandos handled freshly gassed bodies without suffering the ill effects associated with doing so.  And that's why you're dancing right now.  You understand what your honest answer would mean to your beliefs."

---------------------
What did you not like about my research?  The fact that the expert witnesses were caught lying?


Shall I bother with any more research about the Sonderkommandos only to find out that the result is more lies?


Show links to your sources.
What?  No sources?  No evidence?

What discussion can be had with your lies?


----------



## Briss

Sixties Fan said:


> This was the topic on post 199 from you:
> 
> "You must believe that the warden of the Missouri State Penitentiary, Bill Armontrout, who was an expert witness at the second Ernst Zundel trial in Toronto, is full of shyt. Obviously, you take issue with what he said about the reality of the dangers of handling a gassed body. Why don't you fill us all in on how he had it all wrong?"
> 
> ----------
> I answered it.
> You did not like my research so you changed the subject to :
> 
> "What happened here is that you were asked whether or not you agree that the Sonderkommandos handled freshly gassed bodies without suffering the ill effects associated with doing so.  And that's why you're dancing right now.  You understand what your honest answer would mean to your beliefs."
> 
> ---------------------
> What did you not like about my research?  The fact that the expert witnesses were caught lying?
> 
> 
> Shall I bother with any more research about the Sonderkommandos only to find out that the result is more lies?
> 
> 
> Show links to your sources.
> What?  No sources?  No evidence?
> 
> What discussion can be had with your lies?


Dude!  The testimony from Sonderkommandos defies science.

_Avoid skin contact with cyanide-contaminated patients *or with
stomach contents (vomitus) of patients *who may have ingested
cyanide-containing materials *or inhaled hydrogen cyanide gas*._

Web Page Under Construction

According to Pressac, "it would have been necessary for the extermination rooms to have been emptied of corpses and refilled with new victims every half hour or so, as would have been necessary for such a large number of victims" So, do you believe that the Sonderkommandos disentangled hundreds and hundreds of corpses, dragged them all out of the chamber, pulled their teeth and clipped their hair, and then cleaned up all the vomit and other stuff so thoroughly that the chamber looked unused to the next batch of victims--and all barehanded--within a half an hour? Did they really do that every half hour? And if the number of gassing victims was 2,000,000, then they must have done it all within fifteen minutes.

You're not even aware of what the Sonderkommandos have said are you?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Briss said:


> Dude!  The testimony from Sonderkommandos defies science.
> 
> _Avoid skin contact with cyanide-contaminated patients *or with
> stomach contents (vomitus) of patients *who may have ingested
> cyanide-containing materials *or inhaled hydrogen cyanide gas*._
> 
> Web Page Under Construction
> 
> According to Pressac, "it would have been necessary for the extermination rooms to have been emptied of corpses and refilled with new victims every half hour or so, as would have been necessary for such a large number of victims" So, do you believe that the Sonderkommandos disentangled hundreds and hundreds of corpses, dragged them all out of the chamber, pulled their teeth and clipped their hair, and then cleaned up all the vomit and other stuff so thoroughly that the chamber looked unused to the next batch of victims--and all barehanded--within a half an hour? Did they really do that every half hour? And if the number of gassing victims was 2,000,000, then they must have done it all within fifteen minutes.
> 
> You're not even aware of what the Sonderkommandos have said are you?


Go to the Nazi archives and find me the evidence from the nazi records.

Your link does not exist.


----------



## Briss

Sixties Fan said:


> Go to the Nazi archives and find me the evidence from the nazi records.
> 
> Your link does not exist.


Here's some information concerning the dangers of handling victims of cyanide poisoning without proper protection:

Avoid touching a person whose skin has been exposed to cyanide; only emergency personnel with special protective clothing should have direct contact with the victim, as secondary contamination is possible.
Cyanide Poisoning Treatment: First Aid Information for Cyanide Poisoning

Persons whose clothing or skin is contaminated with cyanide-containing solutions can secondarily contaminate response personnel by direct contact or through off-gassing vapor.
Hydrogen Cyanide Hospital Management

Persons whose clothing or skin is contaminated with cyanide-containing solutions can secondarily contaminate response personnel by direct contact or through off-gassing vapor.
ATSDR - Medical Management Guidelines (MMGs): Cyanide

Hospital staff working in an enclosed area can be secondarily contaminated by cyanide vapor off-gassing from heavily soaked clothing or skin, or from toxic vomit. Avoid dermal contact with cyanide-contaminated victims or with gastric contents of persons who may have ingested cyanide-containing materials (patients usually don't pose secondary contamination risks after contaminated clothing is removed and the skin is washed.
Emergency Response Handbook for Chemical and Biological Agents and Weapons ... - John R. Cashman - Google Books
______________________________

If cyanide gas/dust is suspected;

Do not enter the area

Contact Emergency services on (0) 000 from a Monash phone or 112 from a mobile

Call security on 333

Double glove to avoid contamination from patient’s skin/clothes

If patient is conscious;

Administer medical oxygen at maximum rate

Remove contaminated clothing and place in biohazard bag labeled "Contaminated with Cyanide" until it can be decontaminated

Wash all contaminated skin with copious amounts of water for at least 20 minutes Continue treatment until medical assistance arrives

First aid for cyanide poisoning - OHS information sheet - Monash University

I hope this helps you to understand why there is a problem with the eyewitness accounts of Hoss and the testimonies of members of the Sonderkommando units who speak of going into the gas chamber bare-handed and handling so many freshly gassed bodies for eight months without falling ill.

Ever hear of a book called "Inside the Gas Chamber: Eight Months in the Sonderkommando of Auschwitz"?  It was written by a man named Venezia in collaboration with Béatrice Prasquier.

In the book he says:

_". . . their job was to work barehanded and separate intertwined bodies, some of whom may have been relatives or spouses.”

"In general, the men who filled out the ranks of the Sonderkommando led short lives. The Germans, not wanting their genocidal activities to become common knowledge, routinely murdered entire Sonderkommando units and refilled them with new prisoners. Venezia survived only due to the chaotic evacuation of Auschwitz in January 1945. He recalled that during the forced evacuation to Austria, SS troopers periodically wandered through the marching prisoners asking whether anyone had worked at Auschwitz in the Sonderkommando. He wisely kept silent, knowing that he would be shot immediately if identified."_

H-Net Reviews

Apparently, the biggest concern for members of the Sonderkommano units was the prospect of being shot, since they were somehow magically immune to the effects of Zyklon B even as they entered gas chambers and handled freshly gassed corpses barehanded for *eighteen months*. 

So, why do you believe they were immune to the effects of cyanide?





__





						Rutherford on Venezia, 'Inside the Gas Chambers: Eight Months in the Sonderkommando of Auschwitz' | H-German | H-Net
					






					networks.h-net.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Briss said:


> Here's some information concerning the dangers of handling victims of cyanide poisoning without proper protection:
> 
> Avoid touching a person whose skin has been exposed to cyanide; only emergency personnel with special protective clothing should have direct contact with the victim, as secondary contamination is possible.
> Cyanide Poisoning Treatment: First Aid Information for Cyanide Poisoning
> 
> Persons whose clothing or skin is contaminated with cyanide-containing solutions can secondarily contaminate response personnel by direct contact or through off-gassing vapor.
> Hydrogen Cyanide Hospital Management
> 
> Persons whose clothing or skin is contaminated with cyanide-containing solutions can secondarily contaminate response personnel by direct contact or through off-gassing vapor.
> ATSDR - Medical Management Guidelines (MMGs): Cyanide
> 
> Hospital staff working in an enclosed area can be secondarily contaminated by cyanide vapor off-gassing from heavily soaked clothing or skin, or from toxic vomit. Avoid dermal contact with cyanide-contaminated victims or with gastric contents of persons who may have ingested cyanide-containing materials (patients usually don't pose secondary contamination risks after contaminated clothing is removed and the skin is washed.
> Emergency Response Handbook for Chemical and Biological Agents and Weapons ... - John R. Cashman - Google Books
> ______________________________
> 
> If cyanide gas/dust is suspected;
> 
> Do not enter the area
> 
> Contact Emergency services on (0) 000 from a Monash phone or 112 from a mobile
> 
> Call security on 333
> 
> Double glove to avoid contamination from patient’s skin/clothes
> 
> If patient is conscious;
> 
> Administer medical oxygen at maximum rate
> 
> Remove contaminated clothing and place in biohazard bag labeled "Contaminated with Cyanide" until it can be decontaminated
> 
> Wash all contaminated skin with copious amounts of water for at least 20 minutes Continue treatment until medical assistance arrives
> 
> First aid for cyanide poisoning - OHS information sheet - Monash University
> 
> I hope this helps you to understand why there is a problem with the eyewitness accounts of Hoss and the testimonies of members of the Sonderkommando units who speak of going into the gas chamber bare-handed and handling so many freshly gassed bodies for eight months without falling ill.
> 
> Ever hear of a book called "Inside the Gas Chamber: Eight Months in the Sonderkommando of Auschwitz"?  It was written by a man named Venezia in collaboration with Béatrice Prasquier.
> 
> In the book he says:
> 
> _". . . their job was to work barehanded and separate intertwined bodies, some of whom may have been relatives or spouses.”
> 
> "In general, the men who filled out the ranks of the Sonderkommando led short lives. The Germans, not wanting their genocidal activities to become common knowledge, routinely murdered entire Sonderkommando units and refilled them with new prisoners. Venezia survived only due to the chaotic evacuation of Auschwitz in January 1945. He recalled that during the forced evacuation to Austria, SS troopers periodically wandered through the marching prisoners asking whether anyone had worked at Auschwitz in the Sonderkommando. He wisely kept silent, knowing that he would be shot immediately if identified."_
> 
> H-Net Reviews
> 
> Apparently, the biggest concern for members of the Sonderkommano units was the prospect of being shot, since they were somehow magically immune to the effects of Zyklon B even as they entered gas chambers and handled freshly gassed corpses barehanded for *eighteen months*.
> 
> So, why do you believe they were immune to the effects of cyanide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rutherford on Venezia, 'Inside the Gas Chambers: Eight Months in the Sonderkommando of Auschwitz' | H-German | H-Net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> networks.h-net.org


In neither link do I find what you are alleging.

From your links:

"The issue of survival also plays a prominent role in the volume. In general, the men who filled out the ranks of the Sonderkommando led short lives._ The Germans, not wanting their genocidal activities to become common knowledge, routinely murdered entire Sonderkommando units and refilled them with new prisoners."

--------------

You keep inserting this idea:

"Apparently, the biggest concern for members of the Sonderkommano units was the prospect of being shot, since they were somehow magically immune to the effects of Zyklon B even as they entered gas chambers and handled freshly gassed corpses barehanded for *eighteen months*. "


Nowhere it says that._


----------



## Briss

Sixties Fan said:


> In neither link do I find what you are alleging.
> 
> From your links:
> 
> "The issue of survival also plays a prominent role in the volume. In general, the men who filled out the ranks of the Sonderkommando led short lives._ The Germans, not wanting their genocidal activities to become common knowledge, routinely murdered entire Sonderkommando units and refilled them with new prisoners."
> 
> --------------
> 
> You keep inserting this idea:
> 
> "Apparently, the biggest concern for members of the Sonderkommano units was the prospect of being shot, since they were somehow magically immune to the effects of Zyklon B even as they entered gas chambers and handled freshly gassed corpses barehanded for *eighteen months*. "
> 
> 
> Nowhere it says that._


Do you believe that the Sonderkommandos went into the gas chamber and handled freshly gassed people and then cleaned up the chamber enough to make it look as if nothing had occurred?  Shlomo Venezia claims to have done just that for eight months. 

Your job is to explain how he and others had the superpower to not be affected by cyanide.

How did they do it?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Briss said:


> Do you believe that the Sonderkommandos went into the gas chamber and handled freshly gassed people and then cleaned up the chamber enough to make it look as if nothing had occurred?  Shlomo Venezia claims to have done just that for eight months.
> 
> Your job is to explain how he and others had the superpower to not be affected by cyanide.
> 
> How did they do it?


You are clearly mixing two things.  On purpose.

What you are trying to prove, with the paragraph I pasted about 18 months, apparently occurred in some prison, somewhere, sometime, and not in the concentration camps during the Holocaust.

Nowhere in the review of the book by Venezia does it mention anything about the 18 months you allege.  And you have not read the book, anymore than I have.

Venezia was there.  You were not.

I will take his word for it.


----------



## Briss

Sixties Fan said:


> You are clearly mixing two things.  On purpose.
> 
> What you are trying to prove, with the paragraph I pasted about 18 months, apparently occurred in some prison, somewhere, sometime, and not in the concentration camps during the Holocaust.
> 
> Nowhere in the review of the book by Venezia does it mention anything about the 18 months you allege.  And you have not read the book, anymore than I have.
> 
> Venezia was there.  You were not.
> 
> I will take his word for it.


Yes, I did mistakenly write eighteen months when it was eight.  But that's neither here nor there.  Shlomo Venezia was a Sonderkommando.

From the article:

The ability to transform such individual cruelty into a comprehensive system of brutality marked the Nazi camp system. The Germans came extremely close to perfecting the mass murder of whole groups of people and this attention to detail permeated the entire machinery of destruction. Degradation was purposefully built into the system, a fact that the establishment of Sonderkommando units made particularly clear. The Sonderkommando units were comprised of Jews who cleaned up the gas chambers after a group of prisoners had been murdered. After its personnel dragged the corpses out of the chamber--as Venezia states, this in and of itself was an extremely disturbing process, as it was initially difficult to disentangle the bodies--the room had to be cleaned. All traces of blood and excrement had to be washed away in order to present a clean, sterile, and hence worry-free environment to the next batch of victims. After completing this task, the men of the Sonderkommando then moved through the corpses, clipping hair or pulling out gold teeth before disposing of the bodies in industrial furnaces. The expertise that the Germans acquired in carrying out mass murder was soon passed on to the men manning the Sonderkommando units. In one particularly disturbing passage, Venezia noted that the more experienced men collected the fat from the burned corpses in a basin and then poured it on the flames when they began to wane. The Sonderkommando men also learned that cold water needed to be poured onto the metal stretcher before sliding a corpse into the furnace. Failure to do so resulted in the bodies burning onto the stretcher, and removing leftover pieces of skin and flesh proved quite time consuming. Any delay, of course, was interpreted by the Germans as sabotage, so the men of the Sonderkommando were forced to master their "jobs" in order to survive.

Now, how did they handle freshly gassed bodies and then clean up all traces of what had happened without suffering ill effects form cyanide poisoning?  If I were you, I'd try to convince me that Venezia wasn't there? But you can't do that because you've already stated that he did it for eight months.  So, how did they do that?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Briss said:


> Yes, I did mistakenly write eighteen months when it was eight.  But that's neither here nor there.  Shlomo Venezia was a Sonderkommando.
> 
> From the article:
> 
> The ability to transform such individual cruelty into a comprehensive system of brutality marked the Nazi camp system. The Germans came extremely close to perfecting the mass murder of whole groups of people and this attention to detail permeated the entire machinery of destruction. Degradation was purposefully built into the system, a fact that the establishment of Sonderkommando units made particularly clear. The Sonderkommando units were comprised of Jews who cleaned up the gas chambers after a group of prisoners had been murdered. After its personnel dragged the corpses out of the chamber--as Venezia states, this in and of itself was an extremely disturbing process, as it was initially difficult to disentangle the bodies--the room had to be cleaned. All traces of blood and excrement had to be washed away in order to present a clean, sterile, and hence worry-free environment to the next batch of victims. After completing this task, the men of the Sonderkommando then moved through the corpses, clipping hair or pulling out gold teeth before disposing of the bodies in industrial furnaces. The expertise that the Germans acquired in carrying out mass murder was soon passed on to the men manning the Sonderkommando units. In one particularly disturbing passage, Venezia noted that the more experienced men collected the fat from the burned corpses in a basin and then poured it on the flames when they began to wane. The Sonderkommando men also learned that cold water needed to be poured onto the metal stretcher before sliding a corpse into the furnace. Failure to do so resulted in the bodies burning onto the stretcher, and removing leftover pieces of skin and flesh proved quite time consuming. Any delay, of course, was interpreted by the Germans as sabotage, so the men of the Sonderkommando were forced to master their "jobs" in order to survive.
> 
> Now, how did they handle freshly gassed bodies and then clean up all traces of what had happened without suffering ill effects form cyanide poisoning?  If I were you, I'd try to convince me that Venezia wasn't there? But you can't do that because you've already stated that he did it for eight months.  So, how did they do that?


More BS in order to prove what you want readers to believe.

Nowhere in the article, and possibly the book, does it even allege that it would have been dangerous to handle the bodies after they were gassed.


That is your intentional add on in order to make it look like there was a danger which did not exist at the time.


----------



## Briss

Sixties Fan said:


> More BS in order to prove what you want readers to believe.
> 
> Nowhere in the article, and possibly the book, does it even allege that it would have been dangerous to handle the bodies after they were gassed.
> 
> 
> That is your intentional add on in order to make it look like there was a danger which did not exist at the time.


We'll take this slow so that you lose any wriggle room.

Do you believe that Venezia was a Sonderkommando for eight months as he has claimed?

I've already posted the dangers of handling a body or clothing contaminated with cyanide.  You must have missed it for your own purposes here.  But we'll get back to that just as soon as you acknowledge that Venezia handled body after body that had been gassed with cyanide.  For eight months. You believe him, right?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Briss said:


> We'll take this slow so that you lose any wriggle room.
> 
> Do you believe that Venezia was a Sonderkommando for eight months as he has claimed?
> 
> I've already posted the dangers of handling a body or clothing contaminated with cyanide.  You must have missed it for your own purposes here.  But we'll get back to that just as soon as you acknowledge that Venezia handled body after body that had been gassed with cyanide.  For eight months. You believe him, right?


You missed all the lack of recorded evidence of anything like that happening on any concentration camp during WWII.

Go find it and come back when you do.


----------



## Briss

Sixties Fan said:


> You missed all the lack of recorded evidence of anything like that happening on any concentration camp during WWII.
> 
> Go find it and come back when you do.


But we have Venezia's account of what happened.  He specifically laid out the duties of the Sonderkommandos when it came to how the operation was done.  He knows because he was a Sonderkommando.  Do you have reason to question his integrity?

What did you think about the precautions that must be taken when handling the body or clothing of someone who has been gassed with cyanide?  I did post that for you to see.  Did you see it?  Did you dismiss it?  If so, why?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Briss said:


> But we have Venezia's account of what happened.  He specifically laid out the duties of the Sonderkommandos when it came to how the operation was done.  He knows because he was a Sonderkommando.  Do you have reason to question his integrity?
> 
> What did you think about the precautions that must be taken when handling the body or clothing of someone who has been gassed with cyanide?  I did post that for you to see.  Did you see it?  Did you dismiss it?  If so, why?


You posted about some prison.  Not about the concentration camps and no proof that back then that is what happened.

I am not waiting for you to provide evidence that it is what happened during WWII.


----------



## DudleySmith

Briss said:


> Sorry, but you wanted a debate. Now you have one.



No, he doesn't; all you got is a load of crap you can't prove yourself, and think if you throw out long enough piles of bullshit we're all going to be impressed n stuff with your neo-nazi rubbish, like a Talmud and Mishnahs for neo-nazis and John Birchers.


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to the museum, the institute’s collection includes some 24,000 objects and more than 111 million pages of archival documentation with 200 million digital images. It also contains more than 114,000 photographs and images; 1,500 hours of historic film footage; and 23,000 oral testimonies.

The Rubenstein National Institute for Holocaust Documentation supports scholarship, exhibitions, publications, films and more.



(full article online)









						$15 Million Gift to Help US Holocaust Museum Digitize and Expand Collections
					

United States Holocaust Memorial Museum in Washington, D.C. Photo: Phil Kalina/Flickr. JNS.org – The United States Holocaust Memorial Museum in …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Dutch government began a similar investigation last year, and the present inquiry began after questions surfaced about the painting “Fishing boats off the coast” by Dutch painter Hendrik Willem Mesdag, which has hung in the Dutch parliament for decades.

Speaker of the Dutch House of Representatives Vera Bergkamp said as soon as she discovered concerns that the Nazis may have stolen the painting from a Jewish family during World War II, she had the artwork taken down. “When I read that, I immediately said it should be investigated as soon as possible. It is my moral responsibility to cooperate with this,” Bergkamp told RTL News.

(full article online)









						The Netherlands Searches Art Collection for Nazi-Looted Works in Government Buildings, Museums
					

The Dutch parliament building. Photo: Michiel Jelijs/Flickr. The Netherlands is probing whether there are any Nazi-looted artworks from World War …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

When Nazis of all ranks spoke of a “humane” method of killing other human beings, what exactly did they mean? One outcome of this book is a tentative outline of the key characteristics—a Weberian Ideal-Type—of what the Nazi’s regarded as the most humane method of killing. As Russell argues in this chapter, when Nazis spoke of such matters, what they seemed to desire was a method of killing that rated highly on four main conditions. First, victims should remain totally unaware that they are about to die. Second, perpetrators need not touch, see, or hear their victims as they die. Third, the death blow should avoid leaving any visual indications of harm on the victims’ bodies. And finally, the death blow should be instantaneous.

(full article online)









						The Nazi’s Pursuit for a “Humane” Method of Killing
					

When Nazis of all ranks spoke of a “humane” method of killing other human beings, what exactly did they mean? One outcome of this book is a tentative outline of the key characteristics—a Weberian Ideal-Type—of what the Nazi’s regarded as...




					link.springer.com


----------



## Dayton3

In all fairness,  History is very much the orphan of American public school curriculum (I taught it for 12 years).   Everyone wants to focus students and the resources on them on STEM (Science,  Technolog,  Engineering  and Math) so hopefully students will graduate and make lots of money.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tomorrow, 25 May 2022, Yad Vashem, the World Holocaust Remembrance Center, will host a ceremony posthumously honoring *Kondratiy and Anna Lakotko* of Belarus as Righteous Among the Nations. The couple risked their lives to save six Jews during WWII. Their youngest son, *Panteley Lakotko*, will attend the ceremony and accept the medal and certificate on behalf of his late parents. Also, in attendance will be Yad Vashem Chairman *Dani Dayan*; Belorussian Ambassador to Israel *H.E. Mr. Evgeny Vorobyev*; *Natalia Luksha*, the daughter of Panteley Lakotko and granddaughter of the Righteous Among the Nations; *Orit Tatarsky*, the granddaughter of survivor Kalman Kotzer, who was rescued by the Lakotkos; members of the Commission for the Designation of the Righteous Among the Nations; and relatives and friends of the survivors’ families. Yad Vashem Chairman *Dani Dayan *and* Dr. Joel Zisenwine*, Director of Yad Vashem's Department of the Righteous Among the Nations, will present the medal and certificate to Panteley Lakotko on behalf of the State of Israel and the Jewish people. 

(full article online)









						Belarussian Couple to be Posthumously Recognized as Righteous Among the Nations Tomorrow, 25 May 2022
					

Tomorrow, 25 May 2022, Yad Vashem, the World Holocaust Remembrance Center, will host a ceremony posthumously honoring Kondratiy and Anna Lakotko of Belarus as Righteous Among the Nations. The couple risked their lives to save six Jews during WWII. Their youngest son, Panteley Lakotko, will...




					www.yadvashem.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Lily Ebert and her grandson Dov Forman. Photo: Matti Zoman/Wikimedia Commons.
A memoir co-authored by Auschwitz-Birkenau concentration camp survivor Lily Ebert and her great-grandson is number two this week on The New York Times best sellers list for paperback non-fiction.

“Lily’s Promise: Holding On to Hope Through Auschwitz and Beyond―A Story for All Generations” was published in the United States by HarperOne on May 10, a year after it was released in the United Kingdom. The date of the book’s US publication holds particular significance, as exactly 89 years prior, on May 10, 1933, Nazi supporters publicly burned roughly 25,000 Jewish books in Berlin.

(full article online)









						Memoir by Auschwitz Survivor, TikTok Sensation #2 on NYT Best Sellers List
					

Lily Ebert and her grandson Dov Forman. Photo: Matti Zoman/Wikimedia Commons. A memoir co-authored by Auschwitz-Birkenau concentration camp survivor Lily …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bonder envisions each season of “Holocaust Histories,” which is serialized and debuted last week, will focus on a different theme. Season one focuses on professional boxers from across the globe whose careers were cut short by the Holocaust.

There are hundreds of films about the Holocaust, not to mention countless books and television series. But in terms of Holocaust history podcasts, Bonder found the available content underwhelming.

“There’s hundreds and hundreds of true crime podcasts, comedy, sports,” Bonder told the Jewish Telegraphic Agency. “And I thought to have something that was needed right now, which is the education of the Holocaust — if someone like me wanted to find a podcast about the Holocaust, they would be disappointed, like I was.”









						A new podcast chronicles the little-known stories of boxers from the Holocaust era
					

'Holocaust Histories' by Canadian sound designer Jonathan Bonder is already getting a warm reception after its first episode release; the series will have a new theme each season




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Isidore Zuckerbrod (left) and Renata Szyfner at the Wall of Honor in the Garden of the Righteous Among the Nations at Yad Vashem on May 25, 2022. (Yad Vashem)











						Son of Holocaust survivors reunites with daughter of rescuer at Yad Vashem
					

'I wanted to fill in the blanks about my family's history, that only they knew,' says Isidore Zuckerbrod, whose parents hid in a Polish chicken coop belonging to the Szyfner family




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

With Kurt Becher and Karl Plagge, there were no two sides: Becher was evil and Plagge was righteous.

How so?​Becher served in the SS in Poland in the early 1940s. He is guilty of the murder of many Jews. In Budapest in 1944, he extorted a fortune of money from Rudolf Kastner and helped get the Kastner train and some 1,600 Jewish refugees out of Hungary to Switzerland. Undoubtedly, some of them would have been murdered without Becher’s assistance (Anne Porter, The Kastner Train). But there was nothing genuinely good about Becher.


After the war, Becher was arrested and put on trial for war crimes. The sad irony is that Kastner, who survived and moved to Israel, traveled to Europe and testified at Becher’s trial on Becher’s behalf. Becher was exonerated of all crimes, set free to return to civilian life and went on to become a very wealthy man, using the fortune he extorted from the Jews as a foundation for his business ventures.


On the other hand, Plagge was a noble man. In his book, The Search For Major Plagge: The Nazi Who Saved Jews, Michael Good tells the story of Plagge’s nobility and kindness during his service with the Germans in Vilna, after 1941.


He used his position as an officer in the German army to employ Jews who lived in the Vilna Ghetto. When the Germans chose to liquidate the ghetto, he set up a forced labor camp where he saved many Jews by issuing work permits and advocating for the fact that these workers were essential for the German war effort. He also saved their wives and children, using the argument that they would work better if they would be motivated to keep their families alive.


When the SS decided to liquidate the work camp, he warned his Jewish workers and told them to hide. About 200 of them were able to survive in hiding. Only 2,000 of Vilna’s Jews survived the war. The largest number of them were beneficiaries of Plagge’s largesse.


Plagge was arrested after the war and put on trial. A good number of the Jews that he had saved testified on his behalf. The court exonerated him. The survivors later petitioned that he be designated among the Righteous Among the Nations at Yad Vashem. In 2004, he received that recognition.


There are many times in life when as students of history, (and we all ought to be students of history), we need to be able to see beyond what events seem to mean on the surface. Discerning people should be able to see both sides of the often complicated and ambiguous circumstances that we encounter, as was the case with Lord Caradon. In addition, we frequently also need to see beyond ambiguity and recognize either good or evil in the absolute sense of those terms.

(full article online)









						Two Nazi officers and a UK UN representative - opinion
					

In today’s column, we look at two men who wore Nazi uniforms, but what a difference. But we need to view the two Nazis in the lens provided by the UN ambassador from the UK.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A traveling exhibit about America’s response to the Holocaust will be at Bozeman Public Library until the end of June.
The exhibit includes several large, museum-style panels that touch on both the big picture and small details of how the United States dealt with the Holocaust, diving into what influenced the country’s lackluster response to the genocide and specific stories of Americans who tried to help.
The project is through the American Library Association and the U.S. Holocaust Memorial Museum, which has a handful of copies of the exhibit that travel from library to library.










						'Recent history': Bozeman library exhibit aims to bolster Holocaust education
					

A traveling exhibit about America’s response to the Holocaust will be at Bozeman Public Library until the end of June.




					www.bozemandailychronicle.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

To universalize the horrors of the Holocaust for skeptical—and, in some cases, anti-Semitic—American audiences, Froehlich didn’t actually identify the victims in his comic as Jews. As Ribbens explains in _Beyond Maus_, “The compilers of _Bloody Record_ tried to give the victims a retroactive place as human beings in the visual narrative of the Holocaust.” Still, “[e]mphasizing the utterly inhumane acts of the Nazis … seemed more important than identifying the prime victims of the Hitler regime.”

Froehlich’s inclusion of Zyklon B in his captions “shows how detailed the available knowledge on the Holocaust was by then,” writes Ribbens. Most artistic depictions, however, were limited to editorial cartoons, which typically take a single-panel format and respond more directly to current events. Cartoonists such as Eric Godal and Fred Packer, for instance, bitterly criticizedthe American government’s inaction regarding the Holocaust, including the 1939 decision to deny entry to the _M.S. St. Louis_’ 937 passengers, most of whom were Jewish refugees from Europe.







October 1943 cartoon by Eric Godal showing U.S. State Department officials ignoring reports of anti-Jewish atrocities by the Nazis Public domain
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A 1939 Fred L. Packer cartoon about the American government's refusal to allow Jewish refugees into the U.S. Public domain
Ribbens suggests that the medium of “Nazi Death Parade” may have been something of a last resort for _The Bloody Record_’s creators. “[They] realized, if their message comes only in words, it’s not going to make any difference, because if people at the time really wanted to know, they could,” he says.

“Nazi Death Parade” “definitely was not the first depiction of a gas chamber as such,” says Ribbens, “but a comic which illustrates the entire process, that’s something new.”


(full article online)









						The Holocaust-Era Comic That Brought Americans Into the Nazi Gas Chambers
					

In early 1945, a six-panel comic in a U.S. pamphlet offered a visceral depiction of the Third Reich's killing machine




					www.smithsonianmag.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Holocaust Started With My Great-Uncle’s Murder
					

Arthur Kahn is believed to be the first Jewish person killed by the Nazis. I’ve known the story of his death as long as I can remember, but I wanted to learn the story of his life.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Babi Yar massacre was the apex of “Holocaust by bullets,” a term used by historians to describe the shooting executions perpetrated by the Nazis during World War II, which continued even after they began killing European Jews on a massive scale with poison gas in death camps such as the Auschwitz complex in Poland.

“What makes Kyiv’s Babyn Yar stand out within the Holocaust as a whole is that a metropolitan city in Europe lost virtually all of its remaining Jewish inhabitants to premeditated murder, for the first time in history, and more Jews died in it than in any other single German massacre,” explains Karel Berkhoff, an historian and co-director of the European Holocaust Research Infrastructure. 

(full article online)












						What Happened at the 1941 Babi Yar Massacre?
					

A ravine in the Ukrainian capital Kyiv was the site of a major 'Holocaust by bullets' carried out by Nazi forces during World War II.




					www.history.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Four Holocaust survivors and three graphic artists have worked tirelessly to co-create a series of three autobiographical graphic novels about one of the darkest times in human history. Today, a multi-year global effort culminates in a beautifully rendered, one-of-a-kind collection that frames the enduring lessons of the Holocaust.

But I Live: Three Stories of Child Survivors of the Holocaust is edited by Holocaust historian Charlotte Schallié, chair of the University of Victoria’s Department of Germanic and Slavic Studies and project lead of the UVic-based Narrative Art and Visual Storytelling in Holocaust and Human Rights Education. Here, Schallié speaks to the role of the visual arts in Holocaust education, the importance of survivor-centred storytelling practices and trauma-informed approaches to ethical testimony collection, as well as the urgency of preserving survivor experiences.

The UVic-based project, first announced in January 2020, involves an international team of researchers, students and institutional partners spanning three continents, supported by funding from the Social Sciences and Humanities Research Council and focused on the stories of Emmie Arbel (Israel), Nico and Rolf Kamp (Holland), and David Schaffer (Canada) through the unique, hand-rendered styles of graphic artists Barbara Yelin (Germany), Gilad Seliktar (Israel) and Miriam Libicki (Canada).

But I Live was released today by New Jewish Press, a division of University of Toronto Press (one of North America’s largest university presses).

(full article online)










						Publishing Holocaust graphic novels - University of Victoria
					

Charlotte Schallié speaks in a new Q&A about the release of her edited collection of graphic novels pairing Holocaust survivors with artists to illuminate one of the darkest times in history.




					www.uvic.ca


----------



## Sixties Fan

Enlarge this image
Adolf Hitler inspects the new Volkswagen "people's car" after laying the foundation stone of the new Volkswagen works in 1938. On Hitler's left is the car's designer, Ferdinand "Ferry" Porsche.
Topical Press Agency/Getty Images
Germany's determination to "never forget" the atrocities of the Holocaust has been at the center of its postwar success. But the Nazi legacies of Germany's wealthiest families highlight the country's challenge to make good on that commitment, according to author David de Jong.

He tells this story in his new book, Nazi Billionaires: The Dark History Of Germany's Wealthiest Dynasties. He said what shocked him most was the "brazen whitewashing" that still happened today by companies like BMW and Porsche.

"The families that control them ... are maintaining global foundations in the name of their patriarchs, such as Ferry Porsche, who designed the first Porsche sports car, or Herbert Quandt, who saved BMW from bankruptcy," de Jong said. 

"Their business successes are celebrated, but the war crimes they committed or the Nazi affiliations they had, like being voluntary SS officers, are omitted on the websites of these foundations."

The Quandt family are the heirs of the BMW fortune, which has made them the richest family in Germany. Together, siblings Stefan Quandt and Susanne Klatten own more than 40% of BMW and are worth about $38 billion.

(full article online)


----------



## bendog

Sixties Fan said:


> I have been seeing a lot of article and threads on the Holocaust but have not found one which deals with the History, before, during and after.  Therefore I am starting one now.
> 
> Any Holocaust denier is welcome to post and discuss here.  Discuss, not attack, or troll.    Proof that it did not happen, just post it.
> 
> 
> It is important to tell History as it happened.  Lets go at it.











						Ken Burns' next documentary is about the US response to the Holocaust - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
					

The three-part series is scheduled for release on PBS this September.




					www.jta.org
				




I'm looking forward to this.  The deniers are simply liars for partisan (name it) gain.  But the US response, at the time, to the holocaust is something we didn't learn much about mainstream until the 1970s or so.  It was about the FDR admin being staffed by anti-semetics and opposed by Morganthau








						Henry Morgenthau Jr. - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




But then Britain also was curiously unconcerned with the Jews' fates.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In ‘Shmuel’s Bridge,’ a St. Louis poet retraces his family’s Holocaust journey
					

St. Louis-based poet Jason Sommer’s book “Shmuel’s Bridge” explores his father’s experience surviving the Holocaust — and that of an uncle who died just outside Auschwitz.




					news.stlpublicradio.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

When U.S. soldiers fought Germany during World War II, there was one group that was particularly motivated—about 2,000 mostly German and Austrian Jewish refugees who fled the Nazis and then returned to Europe to take on their tormentors as members of American military intelligence.

(full article online)










						The Jewish Refugees Who Fled Nazi Germany—Then Returned to Fight
					

As members of the Ritchie Boys, German and Austrian refugees offered language skills and knowledge that proved vital to American military intelligence during World War II.




					www.history.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why it was dangerous in Nazi Germany to be both a Jewish woman and a composer
					

Mezzo-soprano Andrea Schwab's 'Jewish Women Composers,' describes how the titular group faced challenges in Nazi Germany and the U.S.




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In this context, Rashid 'Ali al-Kailani, an anti-British nationalist politician from one of the leading families in Baghdad, carried out a military coup against the pro-British government in Iraq on April 2, 1941. He was supported by four high-ranking army officers nicknamed the “Golden Square,” and by the former Mufti of Jerusalem, Hajj Amin al-Husayni. Since his arrival in Baghdad in October 1939 as a refugee from the failed Palestinian revolt (1936-1939), al-Husayni had been at the forefront of anti-British activity. Following the coup, the supporters of the deposed pro-British rule, headed by the Regent, Abd al-Ilah, and foreign minister, Nuri al-Said, fled to Transjordan. In Iraq, Rashid 'Ali al-Kailani formed a pro-German government, winning the support of the Iraqi Army and administration. He hoped an Axis victory in the war would facilitate full independence for Iraq.

The rise of this pro-German government threatened the Jews in Iraq. Nazi influence and antisemitism already were widespread in Iraq, due in large part to the German legation's presence in Baghdad as well as influential Nazi propaganda, which took the form of Arabic-language radio broadcasts from Berlin. _Mein Kampf_ had been translated into Arabic by Yunis al-Sab'awi, and was published in a local newspaper, _Al Alam al Arabi_ (The Arab World), in Baghdad during 1933-1934. Yunis al-Sab'awi also headed the Futtuwa, a pre-military youth movement influenced by the Hitlerjugend (Hitler Youth) in Germany. After the coup d'etat, al-Sab'awi became a minister in the new Iraqi government.

(full article online)






						The Farhud
					






					encyclopedia.ushmm.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Eighty years ago, on June 1 and 2, 1941, the Farhud brought devastation on the Jews of Iraq. This pogrom was the culmination of the pro-Nazi uprising in Iraq. It took place on the harvest festival of Shavuot commemorating the giving of the Torah to the Jews. It occurred well before the founding of the State of Israel in 1948. My family lived through the horrific violence. 

The official Iraqi government report, written soon after the Farhud took place, states that “110 Jews and Muslims” were killed. Other reports state that “179 Jews of both sexes and all ages were killed.” However, a newly discovered document of the Religious Zionist Workers Archives, dated July 17, 1941, offers very different numbers along with a shocking new detail:

“The height of the slaughter occurred at the local hospital where poison injections were administered, causing the deaths of 120 Jewish patients. …The hospital director in charge had his privileges to treat patients as a doctor taken away for five years. Based on estimates, the number of murdered and disappeared is over 1,000 people.”

(full article online)









						First came the Farhud: The 2-stage ethnic cleansing of Iraqi Jewry
					

Eighty years after slaughter, rape and robbery, after expulsion and dispossession, Iraqi Jews are denied access to a precious archive of their communal history




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Holocaust Survivor Lillian Riess Widess left Europe behind just two years before becoming an entrant in the 1948 Queen of the Palestine Emergency Show pageant. Both her parents were murdered in the Holocaust along with her older brother Alfred. The story goes that they were murdered in the streets during a Nazi-sponsored pogrom in Taurogge, Lithuania. Of the other members of the family, only Lillian’s sister Hilda escaped death, having married and moved to South America with her husband’s family in 1933.

Lillian, my husband’s paternal first cousin once removed, survived the Kovno Ghetto and two labor camps, before landing in a DP camp south of Munich, in Landsberg. In 1946, sponsored by her aunt and uncle, she was at last able to leave the blood-soaked ground of Europe for Chicago. She came with nothing—bereft even of the comfort of a family photo. Surviving relatives and friends embraced Lillian by gathering up and sending her all the pre-war family photos they could find. Because of this, Lillian was at least in part, able to recover a portion of her collection: faces to go with the memories of loved ones stolen by Hitler.

Lillian was a beauty. Even the war had not robbed her of that. No one knows how she ended up a contestant in the Queen of the Palestine Emergency Show pageant or even whether she won. But everyone acknowledges that she had what it took to compete.
​
Lillian Riess, circa 1946-1948, Chicago

Little could be found by this writer of the Palestine Emergency Show that featured the beauty pageant. The competition for "queen" was an obvious draw for residents of local Jewish neighborhoods, a way to encourage attendance at the rally, to be held in Chicago Stadium. Lillian Riess competed as a representative of the Southwest Side of Chicago.
​
Lillian Riess, at bottom right
What did the new Jewish State mean to someone like Lily Riess, who was caught and treated like vermin to be crushed, her family murdered in the streets, only because they were Jews? Was her participation in the pageant a statement of survival against all odds--her contribution to ensuring that her people could and would be restored to their homeland, never to be at the mercy of evil again? From this distance, we can only guess at Lillian's reasons for taking part in a 1948 beauty contest in Chicago. But there is no doubt that she once again felt a part of a community, and was glad to play an active role in local Jewish life.

(full article online)









						A Holocaust Survivor Competes for Queen in the Palestine Emergency Show Pageant (Judean Rose)
					

The story of Lillian Riess Widess and a special 1948 mass demonstration for Israel.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pope Pius XII, the head of the Catholic Church during World War II, engaged in secret negotiations with Nazi leader Adolf Hitler through an intermediary, in the hope of reconciling the Church with the Third Reich, a new book has revealed.

The significant new revelations about Pius’ relationship with the Nazi regime contained in “The Pope at War: The Secret History of Pius XII, Mussolini and Hitler,” by the American historian David Kertzer, are based on research in the wartime archives of the Vatican, which were first made available to scholars in March 2020. Scathingly described by critics as “Hitler’s Pope,” Pius has been condemned by many historians for downplaying, overlooking and even enabling the Nazi genocide of the Jews.


(full article online)









						‘Once We Have Peace, the Catholics Will Be More Loyal Than Anyone’: New Book Reveals Wartime Pope’s Message to Hitler During Secret Talks
					

The Vatican opened the secret wartime archive of Pope Pius XII on March 2, 2020. Photo: Eric Vandeville/Abacapress.com via Reuters. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In January, The New York Times wrote a story about a new documentary about the discovery and preservation of a remarkable color home movie.




> Glenn Kurtz found the film reel in a corner of his parents’ closet in Palm Beach Gardens, Fla., in 2009. It was in a dented aluminum canister.
> 
> Florida’s heat and humidity had nearly solidified the celluloid into a mass “like a hockey puck,” Kurtz said. But someone had transferred part of it onto VHS tape in the 1980s, so Kurtz could see what it contained: a home movie titled “Our Trip to Holland, Belgium, Poland, Switzerland, France and England, 1938.”
> 
> The 16-millimeter film, made by his grandfather, David Kurtz, on the eve of World War II, showed the Alps, quaint Dutch villages and three minutes of footage of a vibrant Jewish community in a Polish town.
> 
> Old men in yarmulkes, skinny boys in caps, girls with long braids. Smiling and joking. People pour through the large doors of a synagogue. There’s some shoving in a cafe and then, that’s it. The footage ends abruptly.
> 
> Kurtz, nevertheless, understood the value of the material as evidence of Jewish life in Poland just before the Holocaust. It would take him nearly a year to figure it out, but he discovered that the footage depicted Nasielsk, his grandfather’s birthplace, a town about 30 miles northwest of Warsaw that some 3,000 Jews called home before the war.
> 
> Fewer than 100 would survive it.
> 
> Now, the Dutch filmmaker Bianca Stigter has used the fragmentary, ephemeral footage to create “Three Minutes: A Lengthening,” a 70-minute feature film that helps to further define what and who were lost.



It isn't so easy to find the actual footage as a whole, but I found a lower-resolution version with some added background music. 

The kids are excited, making faces, jumping into the view, even hitting each other. Men and women help their elderly parents down the stairs of the synagogue. It is all utterly unremarkable except that nearly all of them would be gone within a few years. 

This is a rare view of how dynamic and alive the Jews of pre-war Europe were, and how many distinct worlds were lost in the Holocaust.









						Three minutes of color film footage of the Jews  of Nasielsk, Poland, on the eve of the Holocaust (video)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

al-Hajj Amin al-Husseini visits the Trebbin concentration camp, 1942KEDEM AUCTION HOUSE





Photo 1ORIGINAL PHOTO: KEDEM AUCTION HOUSE





Photo 2, with Arthur Seyss-Inquart appearing second from leftKEDEM AUCTION HOUSE





From left, Fritz Grobba, Uthman Kamal Haddad, Amin al-HusseiniHELMUT LAUX, BERLIN

Mile Budak was the ideologue of Croatia’s ethno-radical, anti-Semitic Ustasha party, which ran a Nazi satellite state formed in 1941. On the left is Dr. Fritz Grobba, a former envoy to Kabul, Baghdad, and Jidda. He was a Protestant and not a member of the Nazi Party. He had been in charge of the Middle East in the German Foreign Office since early 1942.

Grobba and the two Arab leaders pictured had supported the anti-British coup in Iraq, which was followed by the al-Farhud pogrom in mid-1941. In it, 179 Jews were killed and many stores looted. Masterminds like al-Kailani and al-Husseini wanted to signal, there in a 2,500-year-old community, how Arabia’s Jews should be treated.

In the second photo is the politician Arthur Seyss-Inquart, who presided over Hitler’s Anschluss of Austria in 1938 and two years later served as commissioner for the occupied Netherlands. In the process, he oversaw the deportation of 100,000 Jews to death camps and the enslavement of half a million Dutch people, half of whom were forced to go to Germany as slave laborers.
After the Nuremberg trials in 1946, Seyss-Inquart ended up on the gallows for his crimes against humanity. Budak shared this fate a year earlier in Zagreb, where he was hanged as a war criminal for his policy of sending Jews, Serbs, Sinti, and Roma to death camps.

On the other hand, both Arab leaders continued their anti-Jewish and Islamist policies unimpeded after the end of the war: al-Kailani until 1965 and al-Husseini until 1974. Outside of Israel, Nazism had hardly been delegitimized in the Middle East, and its adherents often came to power after the war ended. The Iraqi al-Kailani staged a coup in Baghdad but failed. He was sentenced to death, then exiled to Beirut.

Al-Husseini also found himself in Beirut, where he was active in the World Islamic Congress, which he founded in Jerusalem in 1931 (he opened a Berlin branch a year later). With robust backing, he rose to become the first “Global Grand Mufti.” A mufti is a religious and legal authority who hands down rulings on everyday issues to believers in his jurisdiction. His late half-brother Kamil was the previous grand mufti of Jerusalem. Al-Husseini received the title in 1921, and in order to preserve and expand his transregional “Mideast-Europe” legacy after 1945, he chose as his representatives Said Ramadan for Europe, in Switzerland, and Yasser Arafat in the Middle East. The Mufti advised Arafat in 1968 to take over the Palestine Liberation Organization (which he headed until 2004) and “to liberate Palestine,” operating out of Gaza with Fatah troops.

(full article online)










						Photographic Evidence Shows Palestinian Leader Amin al-Husseini at a Nazi Concentration Camp
					

An analysis of photographs sold at a Jerusalem auction house offers new insight into the role of foreign accomplices in Hitler’s Final Solution




					www.tabletmag.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

They deconstruct the myth that depicts Boris as ”a savior of the Jews” – a myth later erected by both monarchists and Communists to advance political agendas. As Boris commented on June 22, 1943: “The great damage to humanity throughout the generations is caused by the Jewish spirit of profiteering” and related it to “the present global cataclysm.” 


In a telegram to German foreign minister Joachim von Ribbentrop, Boris also consented to the deportation of thousands of Jews from Bulgaria itself in addition to those in the conquered territories. The other 25,000, wearing yellow stars, would be sent to camps to be conscripted into labor battalions, overseen and directed by the Bulgarian Army. Many subsequently testified to the brutality of their military overseers and the harshness of conditions.


Boris told Hitler that he would not send Bulgarians to fight alongside the Nazis in the assault on the Soviet Union, but, on the other hand, clearly thought that bartering Jews and other ethnic groups for territory was a worthwhile deal. An ethnically cleansed Greater Bulgaria would arise to take its place among the nations. 

(full article online)









						Bulgaria's tsar a Nazi-collaborator, not hero, new book reveals
					

Bulgaria's narrative is that Boris III was a savior to the Jews. But in reality, he allied with Hitler to regain territory in Thrace and Macedonia, lost during the Second Balkan War of 1913.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here are six little-known facts.

Childhood “Heil Hitler” Gaffe​One of the major plot elements in _The Crown_ is the alleged Nazi sympathies of Elizabeth’s uncle, King Edward VIII, who reigned for less than a year in 1936. (He abdicated to marry American socialite Wallis Simpson; she was a divorcee, and at the time the Church of England didn’t allow the monarch to wed someone who’d been previously married.) Rumors have long swirled around Edward and Wallace - they took the titles Duke and Duchess of Windsor - that they sympathized with the Nazis in the run-up to World War II.






There’s plenty of evidence that the rumors do have some substance. In her 2008 book _Edward VIII_, biographer Frances Donaldson notes that in 1937, the Duke and Duchess of Windsor visited Hitler at his vacation home and Edward saluted Hitler throughout their stay. After World War II, the Allies found evidence of a top secret German project nicknamed “Operation Willi” which planned to overthrow Edwards’s successor (and Queen Elizabeth II’s father) King George VI and reinstall Edward on the throne.

It seems that the pro-Hitler feelings of some of her relatives influenced a very young Queen Elizabeth. In 2015, Britain’s newspaper _The Sun_ released a private royal family video of a seven-year-old Elizabeth, along with her older younger Princess Margaret, her mother Queen Elizabeth, and her uncle Edward VIII, performing Nazi salutes. When the video came to light, Queen Elizabeth was said by the Palace to be “livid” and emphasized her extreme youth in the video. At age seven, back in 1933, she could hardly have been aware of how vile it was to make a Nazi salute.

Her Mother-in-Law Saved Jews During the Holocaust​The third season of _The Crown_ features a Greek-speaking, tough talking nun. Shockingly, that nun was Queen Elizabeth II’s mother in law, Princess Alice of Battenberg. Even more surprisingly, _The Crown_ never explores Princess Alice’s heroism during the Holocaust, when she saved Jews by sheltering them in her home in Nazi-occupied Athens. It’s an amazing story that ought to be known.

Born in 1885 in Windsor Castle - where Queen Elizabeth II now lives - Princess Alice was Queen Victoria’s great granddaughter. She was deaf - a fact that the royal family hid - and learned to lip read as a child. Historians have speculated that this might have made Princess Alice more sensitive to other people who were different from the mainstream in some way.

(full article online)









						Queen Elizabeth II and the Jews - aish.com
					

Six facts about the monarch’s tumultuous relationship with Jews, on the occasion of her Platinum Jubilee.




					aish.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Nazi Holocaust that devastated European Jewry and virtually destroyed its centuries-old culture also wiped out the great European population centers of Sephardic (or Judeo-Spanish) Jewry and led to the almost complete demise of its unique language (Ladino) and traditions. Sephardic Jewish communities from France and the Netherlands in the northwest to Yugoslavia and Greece in the southeast almost disappeared.

On the eve of World War II, the European Sephardic community was concentrated in the Balkan countries of Greece, Yugoslavia and Bulgaria. Its leading centers were in Salonika, Sarajevo, Belgrade and Sofia. The experience of the Balkan Jewish communities during the war varied greatly and depended on the type of regime under which they fell.

The Jewish communities of Serbia and northern Greece, including the 50,000 Jews of Salonika, fell under direct German occupation in April 1941 and bore the full weight and intensity of Nazi repressive measures from dispossession, humiliation, and forced labor to hostage taking, and finally deportation to Auschwitz-Birkenau and extermination in March-August 1943.

(full article online)










						The Sephardic Experience During the Holocaust | My Jewish Learning
					

The Nazi Holocaust that devastated European Jewry and virtually destroyed its centuries-old culture also wiped out the great European population ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In 1960, Life magazine published small excerpts of transcripts of tapes from a fellow Nazi interviewing Adolf Eichmann in Argentina in the 1950s.

This excerpt explains the similarities between Nazis in the 1930s and the fanatic Israel haters today.



> We did not devise the yellow star to put pressure on the Jews themselves. On the contrary, its purpose was to control the natural tendency of our German people to come to the aid of someone in trouble. The marking was intended to hinder any such assistance to Jews who were being harassed. We wanted Germans to feel embarrassed,  to feel afraid of having any contact with Jews. So our administration was quite happy to distribute these bolts of yellow cloth and to regulate the time limit by which the stars would have to be worn.


The yellow star was not to punish the Jews, but to make it difficult for non-Jews to express sympathy with them. 

Today, the people who advocate boycotts of Israel aren't primarily trying to hurt Israel. They are trying to make it difficult for other people to be pro-Israel.

Those who accuse Israel of "apartheid" or "ethnic cleansing" or "genocide" aren't trying to get Israel to treat Palestinians better. They are trying to make tar anyone who supports Israel's right to exist as supporting war crimes themselves.

_"We wanted Germans to feel embarrassed,  to feel afraid of having any contact with Jews. "_ Is there any better description of the purpose of BDS and anti-Zionism? Just look at how celebrities who visit Israel are treated by the "woke" crowd. 

It is exactly the same.

Only exceptional people could stand up to the social pressure to ostracize Jews in Germany. And only exceptional people can stand up for Israel in Leftist circles. The weaker ones in both cases cower, and then it is but a small step to claim that their cowardice is really a moral, righteous position.

The yellow star was not meant to hurt Jews. It represents the original cancel culture.

(full article online)









						The purpose of the yellow star in Nazi Germany was EXACTLY the same as that of BDS today
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


> In 1960, Life magazine published small excerpts of transcripts of tapes from a fellow Nazi interviewing Adolf Eichmann in Argentina in the 1950s.
> 
> This excerpt explains the similarities between Nazis in the 1930s and the fanatic Israel haters today.
> 
> 
> The yellow star was not to punish the Jews, but to make it difficult for non-Jews to express sympathy with them.
> 
> Today, the people who advocate boycotts of Israel aren't primarily trying to hurt Israel. They are trying to make it difficult for other people to be pro-Israel.
> 
> Those who accuse Israel of "apartheid" or "ethnic cleansing" or "genocide" aren't trying to get Israel to treat Palestinians better. They are trying to make tar anyone who supports Israel's right to exist as supporting war crimes themselves.
> 
> _"We wanted Germans to feel embarrassed,  to feel afraid of having any contact with Jews. "_ Is there any better description of the purpose of BDS and anti-Zionism? Just look at how celebrities who visit Israel are treated by the "woke" crowd.
> 
> It is exactly the same.
> 
> Only exceptional people could stand up to the social pressure to ostracize Jews in Germany. And only exceptional people can stand up for Israel in Leftist circles. The weaker ones in both cases cower, and then it is but a small step to claim that their cowardice is really a moral, righteous position.
> 
> The yellow star was not meant to hurt Jews. It represents the original cancel culture.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The purpose of the yellow star in Nazi Germany was EXACTLY the same as that of BDS today
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


   for the miserable record----it was not the germans who invented the COLOR YELLOW  for jews----it actually goes all the way back to Constantine.   
Muhummad aped the filth of justinian law when he 
invented shariah shit.    Adolf was just doing that which was done in his world


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Jack Garfein in the trailer for “The Wild One.” Photo: YouTube screenshot.
A documentary about the life of Jack Garfein — a Holocaust survivor, Broadway and film director, and Actors Studio co-founder — had its world premiere on Saturday at the Tribeca Film Festival in New York City.

“The Wild One” is narrated by Willem Dafoe and a teaser trailer for the film was released last week.

The documentary traces Garfein’s life from his upbringing in Czechoslovakia, his family fleeing Nazi persecution, his experience surviving Auschwitz and other concentration camps, and his face-to-face encounter with Nazi SS physician Josef Mengele, who performed medical experiments on Jewish inmates and prisoners. The film also explores his arrival in New York in 1946 at the age of 16, his partnership with Hollywood icon Lee Strasberg, marriage to actress Carroll Baker, and friendship with Marilyn Monroe.


(full article online)










						Documentary About Holocaust Survivor and Hollywood Filmmaker Premieres at Tribeca Film Festival
					

Jack Garfein in the trailer for “The Wild One.” Photo: YouTube screenshot. A documentary about the life of Jack Garfein …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Inside the exhibit “Ghost Army: The Combat Con Artists of World War II.” Photo: National Archives; The National WWII Museum.

A top secret unit of the US Army known as the “Ghost Army,” whose main goal was to deceive and trick Nazi forces in Europe during World War II, is the focus of a new exhibition that opened Thursday at the Illinois Holocaust Museum.

“Ghost Army: The Combat Con Artists of World War II” shares information about the US Army’s 23rd Headquarters Special Troops, which was activated on January 20, 1944, and became the first mobile, multimedia, tactical deception unit in the history of the American army. The selected group of 82 officers and 1,023 men — consisting of artists, engineers, professional soldiers, and draftees — carried out covert operations across Europe that saved thousands of lives and played a crucial role in helping the Allied forces be victorious in World War II.











						New Exhibit at Illinois Holocaust Museum Highlights Nazi-Deceiving ‘Ghost Army’ in World War II
					

Inside the exhibit “Ghost Army: The Combat Con Artists of World War II.” Photo: National Archives; The National WWII Museum. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Matt Lucas has uncovered his family’s extraordinary connection to the story of Anne Frank on the BBC1 show Who Do You Think You Are?

Viewers on Thursday night watched as the Jewish comedy star learned that he was related to Werner Goldschmidt, a lodger that the Frank family took in before they went into hiding.

Lucas had read the diary as a child without knowing about the connection.

The star had set out on his genealogical quest believing his German grandmother Margot had left much of the family’s story untold before she died in 1999.

Though they had a special bond and talked to each other at length, she never spoke to her grandson of her childhood in Berlin, or of her many cousins.

Lucas travelled to Germany and Holland to find out what happened to Margot, who came to Britain to work as a nurse in 1939.



			https://www.thejc.com/news/news/matt-lucas-astonished-to-learn-his-cousin-features-in-anne-franks-diary-58rmv3RAojP69c2QHqj5G9


----------



## Sixties Fan

In the last two years, film producer Kobi Sitt has been constantly preoccupied with the story of Nazi war criminal Adolf Eichmann, who was hanged in Israel on May 31, 1962, after being convicted of committing crimes against humanity. The international trial was held in Jerusalem’s Binyenei Ha’uma building and was the only time in Israel’s history that a person was sentenced to death.


While working on this documentary, The Devil’s Confession: The Lost Eichmann Tapes, Sitt made use of long-lost interview recordings that had never been heard. In the recordings, Eichmann is heard describing the war crimes he’d carried out during World War II. 


The recordings were made in 1957 by Dutch Nazi journalist Willem Sassen in Buenos Aires, Argentina, where Eichmann was hiding out. These recordings are now finally being made public in the documentary he created with Yariv Mozer, which was screened last week at the recent DocAviv Festival.
--------
“Right after I told Yariv about the recordings, he turned to me and said, ‘Kobi, you don’t understand what you have here.’ But I did understand, and that is how we set out on a two-year journey during which we didn’t get much sleep. This is especially exciting, since this is the first time people all over the world will be hearing these recordings.”


According to Sitt, he and Mozer went through all 67 of the reels of recordings that have excellent sound quality, and decided which sections they would use in the documentary. This was also the first time that anyone translated the recordings into English and Hebrew in an organized fashion,” Sitt continues. 


“A small portion of recordings were released in the 1950s. During that time, Eichmann was shaking with fear, but his lawyer, Robert Servatius calmed his fears, telling him, ‘The oak tree is just fine.’ ‘Oak tree’ was his code name for the recordings, since they’d been buried under an oak tree in Buenos Aires.”


(full article online)









						The long-lost Adolf Eichmann recordings shown in new documentary
					

"I am 100% convinced Eichmann had no mercy for anyone... he was a sworn Nazi through and through."




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The film “Sevap/Mitzvah” (A Good Deed) is based on the true story of Muslim woman Zejneba Hardaga and her family who hid the Jewish Kabiljo family at their home, risking their own lives, and helped them escape Nazi-occupied Sarajevo in the 1940s and then move to Israel.

The Hardagas were recognized as Righteous Among the Nations by the Israeli Holocaust museum Yad Vashem, based on testimony provided by the Kabiljo family. The honorific is awarded to non-Jews who helped Jews escape persecution in the Holocaust.

Fifty years later, during the 1992-95 siege of Sarajevo by separatist Bosnian Serb forces, the Jewish community helped the Hardagas leave Sarajevo using fake Jewish identity cards and the Kabiljo family secured them a refuge inIsrael.

“Zejneba Hardaga is the first Muslim woman in the world who was recognized as Righteous Among Nations,” said Eli Tauber from the Sarajevo Jewish community.

Tauber, who wrote a book about 54 Bosnians who were honored as Righteous for saving Jews during the World War Two, said that Zejneba Hardaga also helped his grandparents to leave Sarajevo at that time.

“She gave my grandmother a veil and pantaloons to disguise herself as a Muslim woman… and gave my grandfather the money to buy tickets and run away from Sarajevo,” he recalled.

Vajraca hopes the film will be inspirational to the audiences with its message: “Do what you can, do a good deed no matter what and in some way it may come back to you.”

(full article online)









						Film Tells of Bosnian Muslims and Jews Saving One Another in Wars
					

Sabina Vajraca Bosnian-American film director poses for a picture in Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina June 13, 2022. Photo: REUTERS/Dado Ruvic …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

If you walk all the way to the eastern end of Manhattan’s 25th Street, you come upon a small plaque explaining why the site was given the name “Bristol Basin” in June 1942. What it does not explain is the fascinating connection between that story and the plight of Jewish refugees fleeing from the Nazis.

Throughout the Holocaust years, the Roosevelt administration insisted that it did not have any ships to bring Jewish refugees to the United States. “There just is not any transportation” available for refugees, Assistant Secretary of State Breckinridge Long told a congressional committee in 1943.

In his autobiography, Congressman Emanuel Celler (D-New York) likewise recalled how he was told by an administration official that in order to rescue Jews, the U.S. would need to “divert shipping for the transportation of war materials and troops for the refugees.”

In reality, American troop-supply ships, known as Liberty ships, were returning to the United States empty after delivering their cargo to Europe. They had plenty of room to carry people on the return trip.

Moreover, the ships needed something heavy on board—known as ballast—to keep them from capsizing. Jewish refugees could have served that purpose. Instead, the ballast was found in the English city of Bristol—or, more precisely, in the city’s remnants.

(full article online)









						80 Years Ago This Week: The Rubble That Could Have Been Jews
					

Today known as FDR Drive, it was renamed to honor a president who is deservedly revered for his many achievements, but whose legacy is tarnished by his tragic abandonment of the Jews.




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The files revealed how the succession of events in Levi’s life coalesced to make him into a natural spy. He was born in Genoa, Italy, in 1902 to an assimilated Italian Jewish family. His parents moved to India in 1910 where he became a British subject and fluent in English. A few years later Levi was sent to Switzerland to complete his education where he learned to speak German and French like a native. He had a thirst for adventure which led him to try his hand at becoming a businessman in Australia. He joined the Australian Italian chamber of commerce, he even served as a witness in a robbery trial. He ended up going bankrupt and trying to flee the country only to be arrested by Australian police. A judge ordered he be held until he coughed up the cash he owed. These experiences would have served him well later as he was interrogated and cross-examined by the Italian security services.

The word “Jew” catches the eye when reading through the declassified intelligence files. It follows Levi through all the reports on his activities. He was even described as being “of Jewish appearance” by the British intelligence officer who debriefed him. There is no evidence of Levi hiding his Jewish identity from the British, Germans, or Italians nor any evidence of it impacting his ability to carry out espionage, though as we have seen it did come up at the end of his trial.

But why did the Germans recruit a Jewish spy? A historian at the Holocaust Educational Trust Martin Winstone told Tablet that he suspects the reason may have been the involvement of the less ideological Abwehr (German military intelligence). “The Abwehr was not led by ideological Nazis and its head Wilhelm Canaris was involved in many of the military plots against Hitler. This does not necessarily mean that these people were free from antisemitism themselves, but there was perhaps a more pragmatic approach than other organizations such as the Gestapo when it came to intelligence operations.” There are references in the British intelligence reports to the Abwehr and the even less ideological Italians playing a role in handling Levi.

Tablet contacted one of Levi’s surviving relatives, his great-nephew Kee Levi, to find out more about him. 

“He was always a bit of a black sheep in the family; he was always going to my grandfather because my grandfather was always bailing him out,” Kee confides. “I’m so glad he survived the war because I think that so many people like him didn’t!” he added. “Immensely brave some of the things he did. Foolhardy, really.” 


(full article online)









						The Jew Who Spied for the Nazis
					

Renato Levi was recruited to spy for the Germans in World War II, but he was actually a double agent, secretly working for the British




					www.tabletmag.com


----------



## Mindful

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Well I will start that Hitler was Mary Poppins compared to Lenin, Stalin, and Trotsky
> 
> Hitler killed 6 million..........Them?????.........40?....50.....60? million
> 
> So we must start this thread saying the Soviets were 10 times worse. You have to admit that reality before you think further
> 
> We don't learn that in public skewls even 50 yrs ago. It was forbidden



It wasn’t a question of just killing, and comparative numbers.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Propaganda scene in the Theresienstadt ghetto​A scene staged by the Nazis for the International Red Cross inspection of the Theresienstadt ghetto. The people are probably watching a soccer match. Czechoslovakia, June 23, 1944.

Comite International de la Croix Rouge

Theresienstadt

In response to growing international awareness of Nazi atrocities, the Nazis decided to allow a Red Cross investigation committee to visit the Theresienstadt ghetto in Czechoslovakia. Elaborate measures were taken to disguise conditions in the ghetto and to portray an atmosphere of normalcy. This footage, showing an orchestral performance, is part of a German propaganda film made following the Red Cross visit to Theresienstadt.

Bundesarchiv Filmarchiv

(full article online)









						Theresienstadt: Red Cross Visit
					






					encyclopedia.ushmm.org


----------



## Mindful

Sixties Fan said:


> Propaganda scene in the Theresienstadt ghetto​A scene staged by the Nazis for the International Red Cross inspection of the Theresienstadt ghetto. The people are probably watching a soccer match. Czechoslovakia, June 23, 1944.
> 
> Comite International de la Croix Rouge
> 
> Theresienstadt
> 
> In response to growing international awareness of Nazi atrocities, the Nazis decided to allow a Red Cross investigation committee to visit the Theresienstadt ghetto in Czechoslovakia. Elaborate measures were taken to disguise conditions in the ghetto and to portray an atmosphere of normalcy. This footage, showing an orchestral performance, is part of a German propaganda film made following the Red Cross visit to Theresienstadt.
> 
> Bundesarchiv Filmarchiv
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theresienstadt: Red Cross Visit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> encyclopedia.ushmm.org



I’ve visited that place.


----------



## Sixties Fan

— Pope Francis has ordered the online publication of 170 volumes of its Jewish files from the recently opened Pope Pius XII archives, the Vatican announced Thursday, amid renewed debate about the legacy of its World War II-era pope.

The documentation contains 2,700 files of requests for Vatican help from Jewish groups and families, many of them baptized Catholics, so not actually practicing Jews anymore. The files were held in the Secretariat of State’s archives and contain requests for papal intervention to avoid Nazi deportation, to obtain liberation from concentration camps or help finding family members.

The online publication of the files comes amid renewed debate about Pius’ legacy following the 2020 opening to scholars of his archives, of which the “Jews” files are but a small part. The Vatican has long defended Pius against criticism from some Jewish groups that he remained silent in the face of the Holocaust, saying he used quiet diplomacy to save lives.

One recent book that cites the newly opened archives, “The Pope at War,” by Pulitzer Prize-winning historian David Kertzer, suggests that the people the Vatican was most concerned about saving were Jews who had converted to Catholicism, the offspring of Catholic-Jewish mixed marriages or otherwise related to Catholics.

Kertzer asserts that Pius was loath to intervene on behalf of Jews, or make public denunciations of Nazi atrocities against them, to avoid antagonizing Adolf Hitler or Italy’s Fascist dictator Benito Mussolini.

(full article online)









						Vatican publishes thousands of Holocaust-era files, including pleas to pope
					

Documentation put online from newly opened archives includes requests to Pope Pius XII to intervene against Nazi deportations, help liberate people held in concentration camps




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Mindful

As Germany invaded Soviet-occupied Lithuania in June 1941, Lithuanian militiamen and others began attacking Jews in the city of Kovno (Kaunas). These militias were radically nationalist, anti-Communist, and pro-German. Alongside the German occupiers, they murdered hundreds of Jews in just a few days in late June, in what has become known as the Kaunas pogrom.

In one incident, dozens of Jewish men were taken to the courtyard of the Lietukis garage, where they were badly beaten by these Lithuanians and some Germans. The perpetrators then brutally hosed them down before beating them to death. Pictured here are men assembled at the garage.

"A young man—he must have been a Lithuanian ... with rolled-up sleeves, was armed with an iron crowbar. He dragged one man at a time from the group and struck him with the crowbar with one or more blows on the back of his head. Within three-quarters of an hour he had been beaten to death the entire group of 45 to 50 people in this way," remembered a German army photographer at the scene.

The Kaunas pogrom was just the beginning of the massacre of the city's Jewish population under German occupation. In early July 1941, German Einsatzgruppe detachments and their Lithuanian auxiliaries would begin systematic mass killings of Jews in several of the forts around Kovno. Very few of Kovno's Jews would survive the Holocaust.

Photo: USHMM, courtesy of Dokumentationsarchiv des Oesterreichischen Widerstandes.





Source: US Holocaust Museum.


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Your holiness,” Hier continued, “We stand before you today, 80 years after the infamous Wannsee Conference, where 15 Nazi officials, eight of them PhDs from some of the finest universities, made the decision, agreeing with Hitler’s orders, to mass murder all of Europe’s Jews. By May 1945, in addition to six million Jews, millions of non-Jews, including gypsies, Slavs, homosexuals and other enemies of the Reich, were also killed.

“That is why, your holiness, we’ve come here today to present to the Vatican Archives one of the most significant documents in the history of humankind: a copy of an original letter, typed and signed by Hitler on September 16, 1919, in which he openly maps out the need for the final removal of the Jewish people in Europe.”


In the letter, Hitler wrote: “Our final aim must be the uncompromising removal of the Jews altogether. Both are possible only under a government of national strength, never under a government of national impotence.”


Hier said that “what began as one man’s opinion would become state policy of Nazi Germany 22 years later, which led to the systematic murder of one-third of world Jewry. This document shows the power of words, and is a warning for everyone to take threats of any demagogue seriously.”


The pope denounced the current wave of antisemitism and cautioned that the threat of populism continues to be a threat. He noted that the letter written and signed by Hitler in 1919 revealed that he did not care about the German people, but only promoted a dangerous ideology.










						Jewish organization presents Pope Francis with Hitler’s document
					

A delegation from the Simon Weisenthal Center presented Pope Francis with a facsimile of an original document by Adolf Hitler openly espousing the destruction of the Jewish people.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anne Frank, as illustrated by Google Doodles' Thoka Maer
(photo credit: GOOGLE DOODLE)

(full article online)









						Google honors the life of Anne Frank with diary doodles
					

The Google doodles launched in over 25 countries, including the United States, Germany and the UK.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The next time you bite into a Krispy Kreme donut or hop into a Volkswagen, your money could be helping obscure the Nazi past of some of Germany’s leading corporate families.

In “Nazi Billionaires: The Dark History of Germany’s Wealthiest Dynasties,” author and financial journalist David de Jong probes the Nazi-era activities of six German dynasties who operated businesses during the Third Reich. Some of them still are controlled by family members today.

Collectively, the families featured in “Nazi Billionaires” own, among others, Porsche, Volkswagen, and BMW, as well as American brands ranging from Panera Bread to Krispy Kreme. Other holdings include Dr. Oetker, a consumer foods company valued at $8 billion, and luxury hotels across Europe.

(full article online)









						Nazi past of top German business families is ‘hiding in plain sight,’ says author
					

In 'Nazi Billionaires,' journalist David de Jong investigates six uber-wealthy German families that colluded with National Socialism and 'went free with their fortunes intact'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Her father, who news reports have said was named Joseph Bornstein, was a Jewish refugee who fled to France from Poland in 1940 and then fought in the French resistance during World War II. He was captured and deported to Auschwitz in 1944, but survived.

(full article online)









						French PM reveals trauma over Holocaust survivor father’s suicide when she was 11
					

Elisabeth Borne says tragic history led her to avoid showing her emotions; explains her experiences after accusations, perhaps tinged with sexism, that she lacks warmth




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Walking past the countless photos of Holocaust survivors and victims at Warsaw’s POLIN Museum of the History of Polish Jews in 2016, New York-native Daniel Patt was haunted by the possibility that he was passing the faces of his own relatives without even knowing it.

For Patt, a 40-year-old software engineer now working for Google, that sort of conundrum presented the potential for a creative solution. And so he set to work creating and developing From Numbers to Names (N2N), an artificial intelligence-driven facial recognition platform that can scan through photos from prewar Europe and the Holocaust, linking them to people living today.

Patt has a personal stake in the project: All of his grandparents are Holocaust survivors from Poland, and he wants to help his grandmother find photos of the members of her family murdered by the Nazis.
--------------





Rush lead singer Geddy Lee with mother Mary Weinrib, an Auschwitz survivor, in an undated photo. (Instagram photo)
*For users coming to the site, how does it work? What is required from them to use it?*

For people coming to the site, they can click on “select an image.” They can then select a file from their computer or phone containing a cropped photo of a single face. Then they can click on the “search” button, which will show them 10 photos containing the most similar faces to the one provided by the user. The software works best when searching using photos that are roughly from the same time period (e.g., pre-1960s).

We make no software-based assertions about identifications and leave this judgment to individuals using the site. We simply show results, with similarity scores, and let individuals decide whether the results contain a positive identification.


(full article online)











						Google engineer identifies anonymous faces in WWII photos with AI facial recognition
					

While visiting the POLIN museum in 2016, Daniel Patt realized he could be walking by his own relatives without knowing it, so he designed a platform 'From Numbers to Names'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A day of their own: Holocaust Survivor Day - comment
					

Have we treated this heroic, aging community with the respect it deserves, with the support it urgently needs?




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

How European Jews Spent Their Summers Before the Holocaust.​From lake houses to spa days, Jews from all over Europe took full advantage of their summer vacations, building memories that would last a lifetime.












						How European Jews Spent Their Summers Before the Holocaust
					

From lake houses to spa days, Jews from all over Europe took full advantage of their summer vacations, building memories that would last a lifetime.




					blog.nli.org.il


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mindful said:


> How European Jews Spent Their Summers Before the Holocaust.​From lake houses to spa days, Jews from all over Europe took full advantage of their summer vacations, building memories that would last a lifetime.
> 
> View attachment 662571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How European Jews Spent Their Summers Before the Holocaust
> 
> 
> From lake houses to spa days, Jews from all over Europe took full advantage of their summer vacations, building memories that would last a lifetime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blog.nli.org.il


I forgot to mention that I started this thread as well.






						Jewish  History
					

I love History and there is a lot of Jewish history to be learned.  This is the perfect place to dig through it and unearth lots of that history which is not known.  If anyone finds any of that history they have been fascinated with, or wish others to know, please post it here.



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Today is Monday, Sivan 28, 5782 · June 27, 2022​Today in Jewish History​*• Lubavitcher Rebbe Arrives in US (1941)*
After escaping Nazi-occupied Paris, and many perilous months in Vichy France, the Lubavitcher Rebbe, Rabbi Menachem Mendel Schneerson (1902-1994), and his wife, Rebbetzin Chaya Mushka (1901-1988), boarded the _SS Serpa Pinto_ in Lisbon, Portugal. On Monday, June 23--Sivan 28 on the Jewish calendar--at 10:30 A.M., they arrived in New York.

Shortly after his arrival, the Rebbe's father-in-law, the then Lubavitcher RebbeRabbi Yosef Yitzchak Schneersohn (who had been rescued from Nazi-occupied Warsaw in 1940), appointed him to head the social and educational outreachprograms of Chabad-Lubavitch. Thus the Rebbe began his decades-long revolutionary work to revitalize Jewish life in the Western Hemisphere, which spread, by means of the emissaries ("shluchim") he dispatched from his New York headquarters, to every part of the world.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Josef Schuetz, 101, a former SS concentration camp guard, was sentenced on Tuesday to five years in prison by the court in Brandenburg an der Havel for murder. Schuetz was specifically accused of complicity in murder in 3,518 cases, within the Sachsenhausen concentration camp, north of Berlin.


“Mr. Schuetz, you were active for about three years in the Sachsenhausen concentration camp where you were an accomplice to the mass murders," said the president of the court, Udo Lechtermann. "You were aware that prisoners had been killed there. By your presence, you supported [it]. Anyone wanting to flee the camp was shot. Thus, any camp guard actively participated in these murders.”
----

Sachsenhausen, a German Nazi concentration camp, was active between 1936 and 1945. The camp was mainly a prison for political prisoners such as Joseph Stalin's oldest son, prime ministers from European countries and their families. Sachsenhausen camp had an active gas chamber and an area where medical experimentation took place. In 2009, 83-year-old Josias Kumpf was deported from Wisconsin back to Austria after it was made known that he was a SS Guard at Sachsenhausen and Trawniki camps.

(full article online)









						101-year-old Nazi SS concentration camp guard sentenced to prison
					

Due to the criminal's old age, however, he is unlikely to be imprisoned.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

HOLOCAUST SURVIVOR Emil Farkas (center), who testified against Sachsenhausen concentration camp guard Josef Schutze, poses with Dr. Felix Klein (right), the top German official responsible for combating antisemitism, and Dr. Efraim Zuroff. (credit: ILANA DREYER) Brandenburg, Germany - The Simon Wiesenthal Center today welcomed the conviction and maximum jail sentence issued by a German court here in the case of

 former Sachsenhausen guard Josef Schütze (pictured), who served in the SS contingent in the notorious concentration camp for more than three years. Schütze denied serving in Sachsenhausen, but the prosecution was able to prove his lengthy service as an SS guard.
The Simon Wiesenthal Center Jerusalem office assisted the prosecution by finding Holocaust survivors from the camp, as well as first-degree relatives of the victims who can join the prosecution in accordance with German law.

The Center's chief Nazi-hunter, Holocaust historian Dr. Efraim Zuroff, praised the verdict as an unequivocal rejection of Schütze's attempts to deny his service in the SS as a guard at Sachsenhausen. He also praised the continued efforts of German lawyers, such as Thomas Walther, who represented the survivors as well as the relatives of the victims, several of whom were located by the Simon Wiesenthal Center.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Prof. David Weiss Halivni, a theologian and pioneer in the field of academic Talmudic scholarship, died Wednesday at age 94.

Born in today’s Ukraine, Halivni was raised in Sighet, Romania, by a Talmudic scholar grandfather who fostered his evident genius with rabbinic texts. In Sighet, he studied alongside Elie Wiesel, who remained a close, lifelong friend.

Halivni was ordained as a rabbi at 15, but by the age of 16, he was captured by the Nazis, and, like Wiesel, was sent to Auschwitz and a series of Nazi camps.

We were in the ghetto together. He was on the last transport. I was on the first. I left on Monday, he left Thursday,” said Halivni in an obituary for Weisel. “So we came to Auschwitz at different times.”

Halivni was the only member of his family to survive the Holocaust, which left an indelible mark on his future theological works, and indeed much of his scholarship, said former student and friend Dr. Zvi Leshem in conversation with The Times of Israel.

(full article online)










						David Weiss Halivni, pillar of Talmudic scholarship, Holocaust survivor, dies age 94
					

A prodigy, Halivni received rabbinic ordination at 15, won the Israel Prize and molded generations of scholars in US and Israel, teaching well into his 90s




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Holocaust Survivor Day event in Poland. Hosted by JCC Krakow. Photo: JCC Krakow.

An international effort to celebrate the lives of those who survived the Holocaust was renewed this past Sunday, as Jewish communities in the US, Israel and Poland marked the second annual Holocaust Survivor Day.

The initiative was founded last year by the Jewish Community Center in Krakow, Poland, with the recognition that while both Yom HaShoah and International Holocaust Remembrance Day are essential for mourning the 6 million Jews killed by Nazi forces during World War II, the accomplishments of those who lived are worth honoring also.

(full article online)









						Second Annual Holocaust Survivor Day Embraces ‘the Spirit of Celebrating Life’
					

A Holocaust Survivor Day event in Poland. Hosted by JCC Krakow. Photo: JCC Krakow. An international effort to celebrate the …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

“This period when many Jewish Displaced Persons stayed in our midst is an important part of our history worth remembering,” says Feldafing resident Claudia Sack, who, along with Prof. Marita Krauss, organized the visit.

As our parents seldom spoke about this period, our group of second-generation survivors arrived with many questions. We knew that our parents, fleeing an uncertain future in Eastern Europe, took refuge in the American-controlled zone of Germany during the late 1940s. As their efforts to emigrate to pre-state Israel or other countries were blocked, they remained there for several years.

What was it like for them to be in the land of the murderers of their families? What was going on in the lives of their German counterparts?

As we talked with our German hosts, a picture of day-to-day life for both groups began to emerge. We also gained insights into present-day Germany and learned some lessons that may help prevent future conflicts.

Adolf Hitler slept here​We stayed in Feldafing’s Kaiserin Elisabeth Golfhotel, a setting with an ironic history. Adolf Hitler vacationed there and hosted a widely-publicized gala event for the press corps in the 1930s. After the war, US General Dwight Eisenhower had soldiers restore the golf course so that he could partake in his favorite pastime; in 1946 the hotel was turned into a hospital for Jewish DPs where five members of our group were born.


(full article online)









						At former DP camps, children of survivors and Germans work through complicated pasts
					

Jews born in ashes of Holocaust visit picturesque towns where their parents saw postwar denazification of their persecutors' society, find common bonds with Germans' descendants




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In Resistance, Halik Kochanski, the author of The Eagle Unbowed: Poland and the Poles in the Second World War, provides a history of the disparate actions taken by underground forces throughout Europe and their impact. Stunning in the breadth and depth of its research, analysis and exposition, Resistance is certain to become the authoritative work on this subject.


Kochanski acknowledges that the number of people who actively resisted the Nazis in occupied countries was small. After all, overt acts of resistance had minimal effect on the conduct of German military operations, risked reprisals against large numbers of innocent civilians, and usually lacked popular support.











Jewish fighters from the Vilna Ghetto (credit: Wikimedia Commons)


Resisters, however, did play a pivotal role in supplying information about the location and movement of troops and warships, and possible plans of attack. A clandestine press complemented BBC broadcasts, which reached a far wider audience, countered Nazi propaganda and confirmed the existence of resistance movements.


In many European countries, Kochanski reveals, World War II was fought through “an infinite series of Chinese boxes of one struggle within another.” The resistance against occupying powers often led to two other conflicts, with different tactics and ultimate aims: a war against collaborators or perceived collaborators and a civil war for power once the nation was liberated.

(full article online)









						'Resistance': How underground forces sabotaged the Nazis - review
					

History of disparate actions by underground forces throughout Europe in World War II.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

At least half a million German women went to Eastern Poland, the former Russian territories under German occupation, and today’s Ukraine, Belarus, Lithuania, Latvia, and Estonia, where they became “integral parts” of the operation to destroy the Jews of Europe. They were “zealous administrators, tormentors, and murderers….” [3]

---
In _Hitler’s Furies_, Lower stated that although the SS and police were the primary murderers and controlled these organizations, the legions of 200,000 young secretaries (18-25) enabled the mass murder juggernaut to function. “In government hierarchies, female professionals and spouses attached themselves to men of power and in turn wielded considerable power themselves, including over the lives of the regime’s most vulnerable subjects.” They occupied positions throughout the chain of command, “from the very bottom to the very top,” and had the authority to issue directives to subordinates. [4]


(full article online)










						Hitler’s Furies: The Role of Women in the Destruction of European Jewry on the Eastern Front
					

Over 13 million women were actively involved in the Nazi Party, providing support and enabling the Reich to perpetrate its crimes in addition to those women committing war crimes




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Police officers walk along the Shoah Wall of Names Memorial bearing the names of 64,000 Austrian Jews who were killed in the Holocaust ahead of its opening in Vienna, Austria November 9, 2021. REUTERS/Lisi Niesner

An Israeli online genealogy platform has partnered with the Central Archives for the History of the Jewish People (CAHJP) in Jerusalem to publish for the first time online a collection of emigration applications from Jews in Vienna, Austria, seeking to flee Nazi persecution before World War II.

The MyHeritage collection, which is searchable for free, contains 228,250 digitalized records filed by Vienna Jews from 1938 to 1939, immediately leading up to the war, as well as scanned images of the original documents.


VIENNA AT THE TIME WAS HOME TO APPROXIMATELY 200,000 JEWS. FOLLOWING THE ANNEXATION OF AUSTRIA BY NAZI GERMANY IN MARCH 1938, JEWS LIVING IN AUSTRIA WERE FORCED TO REGISTER WITH THE EMIGRATION DEPARTMENT OF THE VIENNA ISRAELITISCHE KULTUSGEMEINDE, THE CITY’S JEWISH COMMUNAL ORGANIZATION IN VIENNA, TO LEAVE THE COUNTRY.

EACH HEAD OF HOUSEHOLD HAD TO FILL OUT A DETAILED QUESTIONNAIRE THAT CONTAINED PERSONAL INFORMATION SUCH AS THE NAME OF THE APPLICANT, ADDRESS, DATE OF BIRTH, PLACE OF BIRTH, MARITAL STATUS, NATIONALITY, RESIDENCY STATUS IN VIENNA, AND INFORMATION ABOUT DEPENDENTS AND PARENTS. THE QUESTIONNAIRE ALSO ASKED ABOUT THE APPLICANT’S PROFESSION, LANGUAGE SKILLS, ECONOMIC SITUATION, AND MONTHLY INCOME. THE FORMS WERE OFTEN FILED WITH ADDITIONAL DOCUMENTS, INCLUDING LETTERS, AFFIDAVITS, OFFICIAL PAPERS, CORRESPONDENCE AND HAND-WRITTEN NOTES.


THE DETAILED RECORDS MAKE UP ONE OF THE MOST REVEALING COLLECTIONS IN EXISTENCE ON AUSTRIAN JEWISH LIFE FROM THE YEARS 1938–39, ACCORDING TO MYHERITAGE. THE INFORMATION IN THE DOCUMENTS WAS LATER USED BY THE NAZIS TO HELP THEM EXPEL JEWS FROM AUSTRIA.

THE EMIGRATION PAPERS ARE CURRENTLY STORED IN THE VIENNESE JEWISH COMMUNITY’S ARCHIVES, WHERE THE CAHJP MAINTAINS SOME HOLDINGS.











						Newly Digitized Archives Detail Efforts of Vienna Jews to Escape Before WWII
					

Police officers walk along the Shoah Wall of Names Memorial bearing the names of 64,000 Austrian Jews who were killed …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Vichy France “Chief of State” Philippe Pétain meeting Nazi Germany Chancellor Adolf Hitler in Montoire after he surrendered more than half of France’s territory to The Third Reich. Photo: Wikimedia Commons.

Three geographic sites in British Columbia will no longer be named after Marshal Philippe Pétain, the notoriously antisemitic leader of France’s wartime collaborationist government created after the Nazi invasion.

The names of Mount Pétain, Pétain Creek, and Pétain Glacier were rescinded on June 29, according to a letter B.C. Provincial Toponymist Trent Thomas sent to B’nai Brith Canada and other advocacy groups.

----
“Under his command France became a racist, xenophobic puppet ally of the Nazis,” Rotrand said. “We are delighted to see that all B.C. landmarks named after him have been rescinded.”

Several other groups also supported the decision, including the Regional District of East Kootenay, Columbia Valley Search and Rescue, Avalanche Canada, Association of Canadian Mountain Guides, and BC Mountaineering Club.

(full article online)









						British Columbia to Rename Geographical Sites Honoring Nazi Collaborator Pétain
					

Vichy France “Chief of State” Philippe Pétain meeting Nazi Germany Chancellor Adolf Hitler in Montoire after he surrendered more than …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

Before the Holocaust, the Ponary forest outside Wilno, Poland (today Vilnius, Lithuania) was a popular spot where the city's residents could vacation in the summer months. But when Nazi Germany occupied Wilno in June 1941, the forest became a site of mass killing.
“Hundreds of Jews were rounded up from the streets, rich or poor, young and old ... and were taken to a forest. … They were shot and thrown into the ditches," remembered Sylvia Malcmacher, who was just a teenager when the Nazis invaded. Sylvia recalled that she learned details of the mass shootings from survivors who had dug themselves out of their own graves and returned to town to tell their stories.

Mass killings at Ponary would continue until July 1944 when the Soviets reconquered the city. One day, Wilno's Jewish children were ordered to report to the hospital. Sylvia accompanied her younger sister, Shifra, who was then taken away to an "examination room." Sylvia would never see her sister again. All the children were taken to Ponary and killed.

As many as 75,000 people were murdered at Ponary by the Nazis and their Lithuanian collaborators during the Holocaust.

Photo: USHMM, courtesy of YIVO Institute for Jewish Research


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The allegation that the Trump administration may have used the Internal Revenue Service against two of the president’s high-profile opponents has sparked much debate. For the American Jewish community, it’s a reminder of a disturbing episode that took place during the Holocaust era.

The Jewish target of U.S. government wrath in the 1940s was the Bergson Group, a political action committee led by Peter Bergson (Hillel Kook), a Zionist emissary from Palestine. The group used newspaper advertisements, rallies, and lobbying to press the Roosevelt administration to rescue Jews from the Nazis.
President Franklin D. Roosevelt was unhappy—to put it mildly—about those protests. One senior White House aide reported that FDR was “much displeased” when the Bergson Group brought 400 rabbis to Washington to plead for rescue. First Lady Eleanor Roosevelt told Bergson himself that the president was “very upset” about one of the group’s newspaper ads, which FDR felt was “hitting below the belt” because it accused him of turning a blind eye to the Nazi massacres.

The State Department, too, was annoyed by Bergson’s campaign for rescue. Assistant Secretary of State Breckinridge Long privately complained that the group’s newspaper ads “made it very difficult for the Department.” Long’s deputy, Robert Alexander, absurdly claimed that the slogan used in one Bergson ad, “Action–Not Pity,” had actually been invented by the Nazis as part of a conspiracy to embarrass the Allies.

Beginning in 1942, the Roosevelt administration sent both the Federal Bureau of Investigation and the Internal Revenue Service after Bergson. They were looking for evidence of criminal activity, but their motivation was political. An internal FBI memo that I obtained under the Freedom of Information Act bluntly explained the reason for U.S. government action against Bergson: “This man has been in the hair of [Secretary of State] Cordell Hull.”

--------------
At the same time, the IRS launched a full-scale inquiry into the Bergson Group’s finances, seeking to revoke its tax-exempt status. For nearly a year, IRS agents repeatedly visited the group’s New York City headquarters, once for a stretch where they stayed from morning until night for more than two weeks.

Louis and Jack Yampolsky, a father-and-son accounting team that handled Bergson’s finances pro bono, had to dig out and reconcile every piece of financial information in the group’s records. “There were no photocopy machines in those days, so we had to hand-copy every disbursement and every receipt that was given for every donation,” Jack Yampolsky told me in an interview some years ago. “And because the Bergson Group had enormous grassroots appeal, it received literally thousands of one-dollar or two-dollar donations from people all over the country.”
In the end, the IRS investigators were unable to find evidence of any wrongdoing. In fact, as the IRS team became familiar with the group’s work, they came to sympathize with it, and “when they finished, [they] made a contribution between them–every one of them gave a few dollars,” Bergson later told Prof. David S. Wyman.

The sympathy expressed by the IRS agents contrasted sharply with the sentiments expressed in some of the FBI documents which I obtained. One FBI report about Bergson activist Maurice Rosenblatt derisively referred to the leftwing Coordinating Committee for Democratic Action, in which Rosenblatt was active, as “this Semitic Committee.” The FBI memo complained that Rosenblatt and his colleagues were trying to “smear” Nazi sympathizers in New York City.

“When there is a genuine threat, governments sometimes have to do things like eavesdrop,” Jack Yampolsky conceded. “But in our case, they were doing it for political reasons, and antisemitism also played a role. The fact that we vocally disagreed with U.S. government policy regarding the Holocaust and Jewish statehood was not a valid reason for the Roosevelt administration to enlist the FBI and the IRS in a war against the Bergson group.”

(full article online)









						When the IRS Targeted Jewish Activists
					

The Jewish target of U.S. government wrath in the 1940s was the Bergson Group, a political action committee led by Peter Bergson (Hillel Kook), a Zionist emissary from Palestine.




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A promotional clip for “Witnesses.” Photo: California Center for the Arts, Escondido.


The California Center for Arts, Escondido (CCAE), will later this month host the world premiere of a musical about five Jewish teenage diarists who were killed in the Holocaust.

In the 90-minute show “Witnesses,” which open on July 15, five songwriting teams will each focus on telling the story of one teen diarist and Holocaust victim, according to The San Diego Union-Tribune. Tony Award winner Robert L. Freedman incorporated lines from the diaries when writing the show’s script.

One of the young diarists whose story will be told in the musical was 12-year-old David Rabinowitz, who lived in a village near Kielce, Poland. In August 1940, he wrote in his diary: “During the war, I’ve been studying by myself, at home. When I remember that I used to go to school, I feel like crying.” He was sent to the Auschwitz concentration camp in 1942, according to the US Holocaust Memorial Museum.

(full article online)









						Musical About Jewish Teen Diarists Who Died in the Holocaust to Premiere at California Center for Arts
					

A promotional clip for “Witnesses.” Photo: California Center for the Arts, Escondido. The California Center for Arts, Escondido (CCAE), will …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Mindful

Siegfried Halbreich survived the Sachsenhausen concentration camp with the help from an old friend from high school, who happened to also be an SS guard.

Siegfried grew up in Tarnowskie Góry, a town that was part of the German Empire but became a part of Poland after World War I. He was raised in a Jewish household but attended a secular school.
In September 1939, when World War II began, Siegfried joined the Polish army. Ten days later, it became clear that they would not be able to hold their position and Siegfried’s formation was dissolved.
In October 1939, Siegfried tried to flee to Palestine, but was caught crossing the border into Yugoslavia. He was jailed, taken to Berlin, and then transported to the nearby Sachsenhausen concentration camp, which opened in July 1936.

While at Sachsenhausen, an SS guard recognized Siegfried.
“‘Sig, what are you doing here? You couldn't get away?’ And I turn around, it is a friend from high school. He was a German, and was inducted into the SS.”
The guard began sneaking him bread, which became a crucial part of Siegfried’s survival.
Siegfried remained at Sachsenhausen for two years. He was then deported to the Gross-Rosen concentration camp, and later to Auschwitz.

At Auschwitz, Siegfried used his experience as a pharmacist to try to save sick prisoners. In January 1945, he was forced on a death march before being liberated near Nordhausen, Germany in April 1945.
Siegfried is pictured here (second from left) with his siblings Isidor, Paul, and Katie. Isidor died of typhoid in 1936, and Paul, along with their parents, were killed during the war. Katie survived.

Photo: USHMM, courtesy of Siegfried Halbreich.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The portraits on display feature former concentration and extermination camp deportees, those who successfully hid as children during the Holocaust, and children of deportees. Each photo bears a corresponding QR code that visitors can scan to learn more about the survivors and their wartime experiences. The portraits will remain on the gates of the gardens until Aug. 7.

The Vel d’Hiv roundup in Paris from July 16-17, 1942, was organized by French authorities and carried out by French policemen, according to Yad Vashem.

Police conducted mass arrests of Jews living in France, including Jewish foreigners originally from Germany, Austria, Poland, the Czech Republic and Russia. Over 13,000 Jews were detained at the Vel’ d’Hiv (the Winter Stadium, also known as Velodrome d’Hiver), including more than 4,000 children, before being deported to concentration camps in France. Most of the deportees, as well as the children, were then sent to the Auschwitz extermination camp and murdered.

Roughly 1,000 Jews were deported to Auschwitz every two or three days in the following two months after the Vel’ d’Hiv roundups. By the end of September 1942, almost 38,000 Jews were deported to Auschwitz from France, Yad Vashem noted.

(full article online)









						Portraits of Holocaust Survivors Displayed at Paris’ Jardin du Luxembourg on Anniversary of Mass Jewish Roundup
					

The Luxembourg Garden in Paris. Photo: Dmitry Dzhus via Wikimedia Commons. The gates of Paris’ famed Jardin du Luxembourg (Luxembourg …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Hitler ended up not expelling all the Jews from where he conquered because there was an Arab Muslim in Palestine who did not want Jews to come back to their homeland and rebuild their Nation.
> 
> Al Husseini did everything he could, riots, incitement in Palestine and Iraq in order to scare the Jews from coming.
> 
> It is up to us to teach it here, and the Holocaust Memorials and Museums and supporting all schools and colleges to teach them.



Before Husseini 600,000 European Jews immigrated to Palestine within a 15 year period. That doubled the population.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Before Husseini 600,000 European Jews immigrated to Palestine within a 15 year period. That doubled the population.



[Before Al Husseini, about 100,000 Jews immigrated to Palestine from 1881 to 1923 due to persecution and Zionism.   Al Husseini started riots against Jews in 1920 ]


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aliyah#Second_Aliyah_(1904–1914)



( I have been curious. Could you answer, please.   How old were you when you went to Arabia and how old when you left?  Were your parents teachers in an English speaking Christian community ?  What led them to move there?  Thank you. )


----------



## Sixties Fan

The portraits on display feature former concentration and extermination camp deportees, those who successfully hid as children during the Holocaust and children of deportees. Each photo bears a corresponding QR code that visitors can scan to learn more about the survivors and their wartime experiences. The portraits will remain on the gates of the gardens until Aug. 7.

The Vel d’Hiv roundup in Paris from July 16-17, 1942, was organized by French authorities and carried out by French policemen, according to Yad Vashem.

Police conducted mass arrests of Jews living in France, including Jewish foreigners originally from Germany, Austria, Poland, the Czech Republic and Russia. Over 13,000 Jews were detained at the Vel’ d’Hiv (the Winter Stadium, also known as Velodrome d’Hiver), including more than 4,000 children, before being deported to concentration camps in France. Most of the deportees, as well as the children, were then sent to the Auschwitz extermination camp and murdered.

Roughly 1,000 Jews were deported to Auschwitz every two or three days in the following two months after the Vel’ d’Hiv roundups. By the end of September 1942, almost 38,000 Jews were deported to Auschwitz from France, Yad Vashem noted.

(full article online)









						Portraits of Holocaust Survivors Displayed at Paris’ Jardin du Luxembourg on Anniversary of Mass Jewish Roundup
					

The Luxembourg Garden in Paris. Photo: Dmitry Dzhus via Wikimedia Commons. The gates of Paris’ famed Jardin du Luxembourg (Luxembourg …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Robert Clary, as Corporal Louis LeBeau, and Cynthia Lynn, as Helga, star in 'Hogan's Heroes,' 1965CBS VIA GETTY IMAGES

A week after Patton’s Third Army liberated Buchenwald, on April 19, 1945, the inmates gave a concert for the soldiers who had freed them. Fourteen Czech, German, Dutch, Belgian, and French musicians made up the band. The Simon Wiesenthal Center in Los Angeles has the fading typed program on exhibit: There were sax, brass, and rhythm sections, and a sole vocalist—a Frenchman, Robert Widerman, who sang “In the Mood,” “A Tisket, A Tasket,” and “Honeysuckle Rose.” He also performed both roles in a Mickey and Minnie Mouse skit of his own creation, which had been a hit with the Nazis and kapos.
“We performed on the stage, in our striped uniforms, exhilarated by our new freedom, and gave the greatest show of our lives which hundreds of GIs and inmates applauded and shouted,” he noted in his memoirs. They closed the set with a “walloping version of ‘Tiger Rag.’”

A few weeks later, back home in Paris, the boyish but indefatigable Widerman, age 19, opened at the legendary Olympia on the Boulevard des Capucines, then one of the many Parisian venues requisitioned for American soldiers’ entertainment. He was the fourth on the bill, in an unenviable slot right after a performing dog act that always thrilled audiences. His first number was “Flat Foot Floogie,” followed by “Daisy Venez Avec Moi.” The audience wasn’t buying it. He was distraught at the perfunctory applause. “I had two more numbers to do, and I was having flop-sweat. I didn’t understand—they loved me in Buchenwald!”

The singer, who had changed his surname to Clary, took gigs all over Paris, working full time, dancing with socialites and prostitutes (“I remember one in particular. She was tall and looked like Joan Crawford … a very good jitterbugger. We had a ball on the dance floor.”) He performed in blackface. He made friends with Charles Aznavour. He relocated to the south of France and worked around the clock.

(full article online)









						They Loved Me in Buchenwald
					

A tribute to Robert Clary, the French American actor who survived the Holocaust to take Hollywood by storm




					www.tabletmag.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Born René Guttmann in 1937 in Teplice-Sanov, Czechoslovakia, René was only 3 years old when he and his twin sister Irene were deported to Theresienstadt with their mother, Ita, in 1941. (Their father Herbert was taken to Auschwitz in 1940 and died there.) Two years later, they were moved to Auschwitz, where their mother was killed and the twins were separated and subjected to medical abuse by the infamous Nazi physician Josef Mengele.





Ita Guttmann and her twins, Rene and Irene (then Renate) were photographed for Nazi propaganda while they were imprisoned at Theresienstadt. (Courtesy of United States Holocaust Memorial Museum via Irene Guttmann Slotkin Hizme.)


After the camps were liberated, René was repatriated to Czechoslovakia and lived with two families. Irene, who had initially been placed with a Christian family in Oświęcim, Poland (the town where Auschwitz is located) was eventually found by the Joint Distribution Committee, who wanted to return her to a Jewish family. Irene and another survivor became the “poster children” for the Rescue Children Inc. initiative and were taken to New York City, where they were photographed for LIFE Magazine. Shortly thereafter, Irene was adopted by the Slotkin family in Long Island.


(full article online)









						René Slotkin, one of the few surviving ‘Mengele twins,’ dies at 84
					

After the war René and his sister Irene were adopted by an NYC family, and spent most of their lives there; in his later years he taught children about the Holocaust




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A symbolic grave outside the town of Działdowo, Poland, where a mass grave of about 8,000 Geman Nazi victims from the nearby Soldau concentration camp was unearthed at the beginning of July 2022.

The burnt remains of approximately 8,000 victims of the Nazis were unearthed in a mass grave outside the town of Działdowo, the Polish Institute of National Remembrance announced on Wednesday. 


It is believed that the victims were killed in 1939, and most were likely members of the Polish political elite, according to IPN head investigator Tomasz Jankowski. 


During the spring of 1944, in an attempt to hide the extent of their crimes, Nazis ordered Jewish prisoners of the Soldau concentration camp, where Jews and non-Jewish Poles were imprisoned, to dig up and burn the bodies. 

(full article online)









						Ashes of around 8,000 Nazi victims found in mass grave in Poland
					

It is believed that the victims were killed in 1939, and most were likely members of the Polish political elite.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

“My Name Is Sara” Depicts Jewish WWII Refugee in Ukraine
					

The film “My Name Is Sara” tells the true and arduous story of a Jewish girl who survived by pretending not to be Jewish.




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The raids were among the most shameful acts undertaken by France during World War II, and among the darkest moments in its history.

Over those two days, police herded 13,152 people — including 4,115 children — into the Winter Velodrome of Paris, known as the Vel d’Hiv, Vel d’Hiv before they were sent on to Nazi camps. It was the biggest such roundup in western Europe. The children were separated from their families; very few survived.

(full article online)









						French Holocaust survivors mark 80 years since mass Vel d’Hiv roundup of Jews
					

Over 2 days in 1942, police herded 13,152 people, including 4,115 children, into the Winter Velodrome of Paris before they were sent on to Nazi camps; very few survived




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Christophe Cognet’s “From Where They Stood” is not another Holocaust documentary. It is an extraordinary, wholly unfamiliar, unprecedented film centering on largely unknown and clandestinely shot photographs taken by a handful of prisoners in five Nazi concentration camps: Dachau, Mittelbau-Dora, Buchenwald, Auschwitz-Birkenau, and Ravensbrück from the spring of 1943 until the autumn of 1944.

Taking pictures was an act of rebellion and insurgency, whether the inmate was shooting the “brothel,” where female inmates serviced the SS, or the facility where medical experimentation occurred, or even a fellow inmate — if caught these photographers would have been shot on the spot. But they were determined to leave a record of what they had witnessed and experienced.

These photos are clearly a world apart from Nazi propaganda shots, but they also differ from the ones taken by allied forces at the end of the war, who viewed what they saw through a horrified and empathic prism. The fundamental difference is that here the photographers, and often their subjects, who may or may not have known they were being photographed, were prisoners like they were. Within these parameters there was mutual understanding and a shared experience.


(full article online)









						Using previously unknown photographs, a new Holocaust documentary demands to be seen
					

In Christophe Cognet's harrowing Holocaust documentary, the focus is on photographs taken by concentration camp prisoners themselves.




					forward.com


----------



## alexa

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Well I will start that Hitler was Mary Poppins compared to Lenin, Stalin, and Trotsky
> 
> Hitler killed 6 million..........Them?????.........40?....50.....60? million
> 
> So we must start this thread saying the Soviets were 10 times worse. You have to admit that reality before you think further
> 
> We don't learn that in public skewls even 50 yrs ago. It was forbidden


I thought there were only 13 million Jews prior to the Holocaust.


----------



## alexa

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Very true. But not having any recognition is a sin. Highlighting glaringly one horror while never mentioning something way worse is wrong wrong wrong
> 
> What do you think of this. You and most don't even know about it....What does this tell you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emigration and the Evian Conference
> 
> 
> In July 1938, 32 nations met in Evian, France, to discuss immigration policies for Jewish refugees fleeing Nazi Germany. Learn how these discussions impacted Jewish lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> encyclopedia.ushmm.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We and the world could have saved the Jews. But we didn't did we*
> 
> The NAZIS laughed and were given the OK
> 
> Of course we are not allowed to teach it. You have to find it yourself


Yes, there was antisemitism almost everywhere prior to the Holocaust and that includes the US.  Antisemitism and Eugenics. I can remember once discussing this someone said that the Nazis followed where the US were heading.  We had human Zoos as well.  Total white supremacy.  Jews somehow seen as not white.  Hitler took to the extreme where others were moving and at least taught us to stop. I am not sure it is not in us to do something similar again though Muslims come to mind more than Jews this time or when everyone is breaking down our doors to get in because of climate change.


----------



## Sixties Fan

alexa said:


> I thought there were only 13 million Jews prior to the Holocaust.








European Jewish population distribution, ca. 1933​Jews have lived in Europe for more than two thousand years. The American Jewish Yearbook placed the total Jewish population of Europe at about 9.5 million in 1933. This number represented more than 60 percent of the world's Jewish population, which was estimated at 15.3 million. Most European Jews resided in eastern Europe, with about 5 1/2 million Jews living in Poland and the Soviet Union. Before the Nazi takeover of power in 1933, Europe had a dynamic and highly developed Jewish culture. In little more than a decade, most of Europe would be conquered, occupied, or annexed by Nazi Germany and most European Jews—two out of every three—would be dead.

US Holocaust Memorial Museum


----------



## alexa

Sixties Fan said:


> Are you going to write to the Vatican and all religious Christians to stop hating Jews?
> 
> They will not listen.
> 
> How about the Muslims?  They learned it all from Christianity?  How are they going to stop hating Jews?


Jews need to invite them to meet them and preferably want a just solution in Israel.  That is what Jews for Justice for Palestinians did in the UK. They invited all the different sects and said all but the most outsiders came, not least because most of them had never net a Jew and wanted to know what they were like.  The did not know that some Jews were working for Justice for the Palestinians.  It did not take long for them to start believing in the holocaust hearing what had happened to their new found friends relatives.  They wanted to know what antisemitism was so they could avoid it and JFJFP taught them what it is and what it is not.  They became good friends, mutually supportive.


----------



## Sixties Fan

alexa said:


> Jews need to invite them to meet them and preferably want a just solution in Israel.  That is what Jews for Justice for Palestinians did in the UK. They invited all the different sects and said all but the most outsiders came, not least because most of them had never net a Jew and wanted to know what they were like.  The did not know that some Jews were working for Justice for the Palestinians.  It did not take long for them to start believing in the holocaust hearing what had happened to their new found friends relatives.  They wanted to know what antisemitism was so they could avoid it and JFJFP taught them what it is and what it is not.  They became good friends, mutually supportive.


Yes, it totally had to take a curve and go into the Israel/Palestinian conflict.

Find the right thread for it.


----------



## alexa

Sixties Fan said:


> Yes, it totally had to take a curve and go into the Israel/Palestinian conflict.
> 
> Find the right thread for it.


You asked how Muslims could get on with Jews.  I told you of the situation I know of where they have.  If you do not want honest answer.  If you only want your opinion then continue to sit on your arse every day creating thread after thread all written by yourself on your love of Jews which sounds something of a fetish rather than inviting people in and then being abusive when they answer a question which you have asked.


----------



## irosie91

alexa said:


> Jews need to invite them to meet them and preferably want a just solution in Israel.  That is what Jews for Justice for Palestinians did in the UK. They invited all the different sects and said all but the most outsiders came, not least because most of them had never net a Jew and wanted to know what they were like.  The did not know that some Jews were working for Justice for the Palestinians.  It did not take long for them to start believing in the holocaust hearing what had happened to their new found friends relatives.  They wanted to know what antisemitism was so they could avoid it and JFJFP taught them what it is and what it is not.  They became good friends, mutually supportive.


   ^^^  BS      muslim kids are inculcated with holocaust denial in grammar school and mosque.


----------



## Sixties Fan

alexa said:


> You asked how Muslims could get on with Jews.  I told you of the situation I know of where they have.  If you do not want honest answer.  If you only want your opinion then continue to sit on your arse every day creating thread after thread all written by yourself on your love of Jews which sounds something of a fetish rather than inviting people in and then being abusive when they answer a question which you have asked.


It is far more complicated than your simple examples.  Learn the history of Islam towards Jews.

Islam's beliefs about the Jews is another reason why 6 Million Jews were killed in Europe instead of being allowed to return to their ancient homeland.

What do you know about the role of Muslims during the Holocaust which caused the lives of many Jews in Europe and in Asia?


----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


> It is far more complicated than your simple examples.  Learn the history of Islam towards Jews.
> 
> Islam's beliefs about the Jews is another reason why 6 Million Jews were killed in Europe instead of being allowed to return to their ancient homeland.
> 
> What do you know about the role of Muslims during the Holocaust which caused the lives of many Jews in Europe and in Asia?


   be patient----Alexa does the exception to the rule thing.     It's an islamo nazi fave


----------



## Sixties Fan

irosie91 said:


> be patient----Alexa does the exception to the rule thing.     It's an islamo nazi fave


Alexa is from Scotland.  Scotland suffers from a serious case of antisemitism.


----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


> Alexa is from Scotland.  Scotland suffers from a serious case of antisemitism.


   yes.     what goes for the "religion"  in the hell-hole was strongly influenced by calvinism-----John Calvin was a flaming anti-semite


----------



## Mindful

Sixties Fan said:


> European Jewish population distribution, ca. 1933​Jews have lived in Europe for more than two thousand years. The American Jewish Yearbook placed the total Jewish population of Europe at about 9.5 million in 1933. This number represented more than 60 percent of the world's Jewish population, which was estimated at 15.3 million. Most European Jews resided in eastern Europe, with about 5 1/2 million Jews living in Poland and the Soviet Union. Before the Nazi takeover of power in 1933, Europe had a dynamic and highly developed Jewish culture. In little more than a decade, most of Europe would be conquered, occupied, or annexed by Nazi Germany and most European Jews—two out of every three—would be dead.
> 
> US Holocaust Memorial Museum



Jews came over to Britain with the Romans,


----------



## Mindful

Sixties Fan said:


> It is far more complicated than your simple examples.  Learn the history of Islam towards Jews.
> 
> Islam's beliefs about the Jews is another reason why 6 Million Jews were killed in Europe instead of being allowed to return to their ancient homeland.
> 
> What do you know about the role of Muslims during the Holocaust which caused the lives of many Jews in Europe and in Asia?



Have you noticed, how many non Jews seem to know a lot about Jews, and related issues?


----------



## Mindful

irosie91 said:


> be patient----Alexa does the exception to the rule thing.     It's an islamo nazi fave



I’d say it’s more about being knowledgeable and insightful about such matters.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> Have you noticed, how many non Jews seem to know a lot about Jews, and related issues?


I'm not Jewish. 

I absolutely LOATHE antisemites to the core of my being.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

irosie91 said:


> be patient----Alexa does the exception to the rule thing.     It's an islamo nazi fave


I remember a particularly stupid poster from years ago at debatepolitics also called Alexa and also hailing from Scotland.

A very popular theme with that one was distinguishing between the good Jews and the bad Jews. The Neturei Karta were an example of the good Jews. Any Jew who supported self determination for Jewish people was a bad Jew.


----------



## Mindful

Eichmann claimed he was bureaucrat following orders. Recently released transcripts of conversations he had with a Nazi journalist show Eichmann boasting of his significant role in executing the Final Solution.

These are the bone chilling words of Adolf Eichmann, the driving force behind the Nazis’ “Final Solution to the Jewish Question,” and architect of the murder of millions of Jews: “Every fiber in me resists that we did something wrong. I must tell you honestly, had we killed 10.3 million Jews, then I would be satisfied and say, ‘Good, we exterminated an enemy.’ Then we would have fulfilled our mission.”









						Adolf Eichmann’s Confession - aish.com People, History, Modern, Featured, Holocaust Studies
					

Eichmann claimed he was bureaucrat following orders. Recently released transcripts of conversations he had with a Nazi journalist show Eichmann boasting of his significant role in executing the Final Solution.




					aish.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Exactly 80 years ago, a group of starving Jewish scientists and doctors in the Warsaw Ghetto were collecting data on their starving patients. They hoped their research would benefit future generations through better ways to treat malnutrition, and they wanted the world to know of Nazi atrocities to prevent something similar from ever happening again. They recorded the grim effects of an almost complete lack of food on the human body in a rare book titled “Maladie de Famine” (in English, “The Disease of Starvation: Clinical Research on Starvation in the Warsaw Ghetto in 1942”) that we recently rediscovered in the Tufts University library.

As scientists who study starvation, its biological effects and its use as a weapon of mass destruction, we believe the story of how and why Jewish scientists conducted this research in such extreme conditions is as important and compelling as its results.

The clandestine project’s lead doctor, Israel Milejkowski, wrote the book’s foreword. In it, he explains:









						How defiant Jewish doctors in Warsaw Ghetto detailed effects of Nazi starvation
					

Recently rediscovered book titled 'Maladie de Famine' records grim results of an almost complete lack of food imposed by the Germans in 1942




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

One of the Hungarian capital’s best-kept open secrets is Giero Pub, a small but charming basement venue with top-notch music – and a tragic family history marred by the Holocaust​
(full article online)









						In Budapest, an underground ‘Gypsy music’ pub plays on Jewish heartstrings
					

One of the Hungarian capital's best-kept open secrets is Giero Pub, a small but charming basement venue with top-notch music - and a tragic family history marred by the Holocaust




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Mindful

The Lublin/Majdanek concentration camp was the first major camp to be liberated, when, on the night of July 22-23, 1944, the Soviet army encountered it on their westward push towards Germany. Captured virtually intact, the camp provided early evidence of the full extent of Nazi crimes.

Established in 1941, Majdanek was one of the largest concentration camps to exist. Conditions in the camp were brutal—many prisoners died from exhaustion, starvation, exposure, and overwork. Others were murdered in mass shooting operations or in gas chambers. "Sometimes they took you out to work and a half of them never came back," remembered Holocaust survivor Abraham Lewent.

Majdanek also served as a storage facility for clothing and other personal items stolen from murdered Jews. Pictured here are victims' shoes found after liberation.

When the Soviet army arrived, few prisoners remained. Most had already been evacuated by the SS to other camps. Between 1941 and 1944, tens of thousands of people were killed at Majdanek.

Photo: USHMM, courtesy of Instytut Pamieci Narodowej.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Although only 150 Iranian Jews lived in Paris at the time of the Nazi invasion, the city’s Jewish population also included Jews from Central Asia and the Caucasus. Partnering with Ibrahim Morady and Dr. Asaf Atchildi, a Central Asian Jew and president of the Bukharian community,  the Iranian consul in Paris, Abdol-Hussein Sardari,  submitted documents to Nazi officials testifying that Jews from Bukhara were actually  Jugutis, a made-up term that described Persians who practised the “Mosaic” faith. At the outset of the war, Dr Atchildi and his wife never declared themselves Jews.

Eve Weinberg’s grandfather Aron (Arcadie) and his brothers Albert and Daniel together with Aron’s son David were taken to the Drancy Camp. Dr Atchildi pleaded with the Drancy camp commandant that the detainees were Afghans, not Jews. He managed to obtain the release of Aron and his brothers. But David was being held in  a Suspects’ Camp. The only way to obtain his release ( as he was advised by Mr Kedia of the Georgian Jews, who had similarly been exempted from the Nazi race laws), was for Dr Atchildi to go to Gestapo Headquarters at 86 Avenue Foch in Paris.

Taking his courage in both  hands, Dr Atchildi went to 86 Avenue Foch to plead David’s innocence, terrified if he would ever get out of the building alive. The young man had been accused of ‘opposition to the German army’. But the doctor managed to prove that he had been framed by a vengeful policeman. The SS officer checked his story, found it to be the truth, and ordered David’s release.

Dr Atchildi’s account was submitted in 1967 to Yad Vashem. But his bravery remained unacknowledged during his lifetime. However, B’nai Brith World Centre bestowed the Jewish Rescuers’ Citation to his daughter Dora Aftergood, 94, in honour of her father. Dr. Atchildi, they said, had put his own life at risk to ensure the survival of over 300 Jews in Nazi-occupied France.  While Yad Vashem recognises ‘Righteous Gentiles’, B’nai Brith initiated the Citation project in 2011 to recognise those Jews who endangered themselves to rescue and protect others in Nazi Germany. Aftergood accepted the award on behalf of Dr. Atchildi in a small private ceremony in Vancouver.

Eve Weinberg  was astonished to learn that her cousin, David’s daughter, had never been told by him about this episode in her father’s life. Eve herself is determined to publicise these stories. She has published her mother’s memoir of her grandparents’ turbulent lives, _‘From Tashkent to Paris’.

You can hear Eve telling how Dr Atchildi rescued her family at 31:40 into this video._











						The heroic doctor who saved Bukharian Jews from the Nazis • Point of No Return
					

In the week marking the 80th anniversary of the round-up of 13,000 Jews in the Vel d’Hiv stadium,  and their dispatch to Drancy camp outside Paris before deportation to Auschwitz, it seems appropriate to recall an unknown story of heroism in wartime France. Dr Asaf Atchildi, a Jewish doctor from...




					www.jewishrefugees.org.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan

Argentina agreed to share archival records about Jews who fled the Holocaust to the country this week in a new agreement signed between the Yad Vashem World Holocaust Remembrance Center and the Archivo General de la Nación (General Archive of the Nation) in Buenos Aires.

In addition, the countries agreed to increase Holocaust-education programs in the Latin American country.

"Holocaust remembrance, education and research are the keys to fighting intolerance, hatred and anti-Semitism," said Yad Vashem chairman Dani Dayan, who signed the agreements on behalf of Israel. "Argentina took an additional step in the right direction to bringing meaningful and historically accurate knowledge about the Holocaust to its youth and future generations, as well as to allow for the expansion of our repositories of documentation of the events of this dark chapter of our not-so-distant past."

He added that "with the opening of Argentinian National Archives, Yad Vashem will be able to delve deeper into the multifaceted elements – and meanings – of the Holocaust."

(full article Online )




			https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/07/25/israel-argentina-sign-agreement-to-share-holocaust-archives/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Memorial at Buchenwald concentration camp site vandalized twice in a week
					

Nine beeches toppled or damaged in 'cowardly act'; premier of German state of Thuringia vows to replant two trees for every one damaged




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Orlev was born in 1931 in Warsaw as Jerzy Henryk Orlowski. His mother was killed by the Nazis and his father taken captive by the Russians.

Together with his brother, Orlev was hidden by a family member in the Warsaw Ghetto but was eventually caught by the Germans and sent to the Bergen-Belsen death camp. Two years later the camp was liberated by the British. Orlev and his brother made their way to Israel, where he worked in a cowshed in Kibbutz Ginegar. His father, who survived the war, arrived in Israel in 1954.

Orlev began writing children’s literature in the 1970s and published over 30 books, which have been translated into dozens of languages.

(full article online)









						Uri Orlev, acclaimed author of children’s Holocaust books, dies at 91
					

Polish native wrote dozens of books capturing his experiences as a youth in the Shoah, and later during the early years of Israel; Lapid eulogizes 'one of the greatest writers'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Occasionally, a name or a phrase such as “Remember the Maine,” or “Watergate” enters the national lexicon. One such name has been burned into the collective memory of American Jewry: the _St. Louis_, a German luxury cruise ship which on May 27, 1939, steamed into Havana harbor with more than 900 German Jewish refugees from Nazi oppression, each with the letter “J” stamped in red on their passport. When the _St. Louis_ arrived in Havana, its Jewish passengers were forbidden to come ashore. Despite the efforts of the American and Cuban Jewish communities to persuade the Cuban government to let the Jews land, on June 6th the vessel departed to return to Germany–and certain death for the refugees.

(full article online)









						The St. Louis | My Jewish Learning
					

The German luxury ship, the St. Louis, sailed to Cuba with over 900 passengers on it, only to be turned away and sent back to Europe.




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

This September, PBS International will air “The US and the Holocaust,” a three-part series directed by Ken Burns. Voice actors in the documentary include Hope Davis, Werner Herzog and Meryl Streep. In addition to then-president Franklin Delano Roosevelt, the series will depict broadcaster Dorothy Thompson, a notable exception to the rule regarding American media coverage of Nazi Germany.

“Few American journalists ever questioned president Roosevelt or his senior aides about their no-rescue policy during the Holocaust,” said Medoff. “That was both an abdication of their responsibility as journalists and a moral tragedy.”

News of what historians now call the “Holocaust by Bullets” — the genocide’s initial, open-air massacre phase — was first covered by The New York Times on October 26, 1941. A short article on page six reported that “tens of thousands” of Jews were massacred by German units in what was then the Polish region of Kamenets-Podolsk.

Between that New York Times article in October 1941 and the end of 1943, the Holocaust was framed as a series of disconnected massacres, said Medoff, as opposed to Germany’s long-channeled plan to “exterminate” the world’s Jews under cover of war.

During that same two-year period, Germany and its collaborators murdered most of the Holocaust’s 6 million Jewish victims.

-----
In contrast to American dailies covering the genocide, Jewish media put reports of the slaughter on their covers regularly. Unfortunately, however, most Jewish communal leaders did not act decisively based on those reports, said Medoff.

On June 17, 1942, the Jewish Telegraphic Agency reported on “a mass slaughter which has no equal in Jewish history.” An eye-witness from Lithuania’s Ponary Forest, outside Vilnius, observed a “continuous stream of trucks plied back and forth carrying more than 60,000 Jews of all ages to the execution place.”

Under the headline, “60,000 Jews executed in Vilna last month in continuous two-week pogrom,” the witness recounted how Jews were machine-gunned down after being stripped of their clothing. (Vilna was once the common English spelling of Vilnius.)





The Holocaust in Skede, Latvia, 1941 (Yad Vashem)
According to the JTA article, “it was obvious that the order to kill all the Jews came from Berlin.”

The massacres of Ponary — a suburb of Lithuania’s Vilnius — lasted for more than three years, leaving 7,000 Jews alive from a pre-war community of 80,000. During the last phase of the genocide, Jewish prisoners were forced to exhume and burn the corpses of victims.

(full article online )









						As the Holocaust raged, US newspapers buried reports on Hitler’s Final Solution
					

In a new book, scholar Rafael Medoff shows how outlets downplayed news of the genocide until late 1943, as FDR's government and even Jewish leaders felt little pressure to act




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish Saviors of the Holocaust Part I: Monsieur & the Belgian Orphans
					

Jewish History Soundbites is proud to launch a special series entitled ‘Jewish Saviors of the Holocaust’. It will explore the narratives of Jews under Nazi occupation risking their lives to save others during the Holocaust. Each unique profile will explore...




					jsoundbites.podbean.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish Saviors of the Holocaust Part II: From a Tunnel in Novogrudok to the Bielski Partisans
					

On the night of September 26, 1943 232 Jews escaped through a tunnel from the Novogrudok Ghetto. Nearly 170 survived, primarily by joining the Bielski partisans who operated nearby in the Naliboki forest. This was likely the greatest escape in Nazi occupie...




					jsoundbites.podbean.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish Saviors of the Holocaust Part II: From a Tunnel in Novogrudok to the Bielski Partisans
					

On the night of September 26, 1943 232 Jews escaped through a tunnel from the Novogrudok Ghetto. Nearly 170 survived, primarily by joining the Bielski partisans who operated nearby in the Naliboki forest. This was likely the greatest escape in Nazi occupie...




					jsoundbites.podbean.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Ida, at left, and Louise Cook at the Israeli Embassy in London, after receiving an award in recognition for their efforts, undatedDAILY MAIL/SHUTTERSTOCK

Isabel Vincent, the author of a recent book, revisits a rather operatic story about how two British “spinster sisters,” Ida and Louise Cook, rescued 29 Jews from Hitler’s ovens.

The book is titled Overture of Hope: Two Sisters’ Daring Plan that Saved Opera’s Jewish Stars From the Third Reich, and it is based on prodigious research into the lives of the two “ordinary/extraordinary” sisters. She draws from Ida Cook’s own writing (Ida became a successful writer of romance novels, which helped fund their rescue work), specifically her 1950 memoir. The book was titled We Followed Our Stars, though it was republished in 2008 under the title Safe Passage, which in my view is not quite as romantic.

On that note, I would retitle Vincent’s excellent book: Overture of Hope: Two Sisters’ Daring Plan that Saved Opera’s Jewish Stars From the Third Reich. While the Cook sisters, frugal, modest, civil servants, neither worldly nor political, did save Jewish stars from Hitler—the great majority of these refugees were not great opera stars, but simply civilians.









						Spinster Sisters Versus Nazis
					

The story of Ida and Louise Cook, two opera buffs who lived with their parents while running a daring scheme to rescue Jews from Hitler




					www.tabletmag.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ahuva Jakober’s family fled east as the Nazis advanced across Poland, and was lucky enough to make it into the Soviet Union. Luck, in this case, meant getting sent to a forced labor camp in Siberia, and then to Kazakhstan, where there were enough deported Jews to sustain a Polish-language school. She made it back to Poland in 1946, but “they were beating Jews and we didn’t stay.” Next came a displaced persons camp, then a stint in Israel, then most of a lifetime in Brooklyn, where the Polish accent and Yiddish cadences never disappeared.

(full article online)









						Survivors in the Catskills
					

A recent gathering of 56 survivors in the Hudson Valley was a painful and uncomfortable reminder that living memory of the Holocaust has nearly run out forever




					www.tabletmag.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Is Nancy Pelosi’s courageous decision to visit Taiwan connected to her father’s actions during the Holocaust?

Page, _USA Today_’s Washington D.C. bureau chief, told _CNN_ on August 2 that Pelosi’s willingness to stand up to China’s threats over her Taiwan visit likely was inspired by the actions of her late father, Thomas D’Alesandro, Jr., in the 1940s, “who was a loyal Democrat, but stood up to FDR on the issue of Jewish refugees during the Holocaust.”

Some years ago, while researching the activities of the Holocaust rescue advocates known as the Bergson Group, I discovered that D’Alesandro, Jr., a Democratic congressman from Maryland, had been a supporter of the group.


Rep. D’Alesandro was a loyal backer of President Franklin D. Roosevelt. He even named his first son—Nancy’s eldest brother—Franklin Roosevelt D’Alesandro. But he broke ranks with FDR over the Holocaust. While the president was insisting that nothing could be done to rescue Jewish refugees, D’Alesandro was signing on to full-page newspaper advertisements by the Bergson Group urging America to grant haven to Jews fleeing Hitler.


Those ads—more than 200 of which appeared in newspapers around the country in the 1940s—were a crucial part of the Bergson Group’s rescue campaign. Signed by celebrities, prominent intellectuals and members of Congress, they demonstrated that a wide cross-section of Americans supported rescue.

Having the names of loyal Democrats such as D’Alesandro was particularly powerful, because it showed the president that the issue of rescuing the Jews was not some partisan jab by his opponents, but a vital cause that was close to the hearts of his own allies.


It was politically risky for D’Alesandro and other Democratic congressmen to publicly diverge from the president’s harsh policy toward Jewish refugees. It is testimony to their humanitarianism that they were prepared to alienate the president whose support they needed for their personal political success.

The pressure from congressional Democrats helped influence President Roosevelt to belatedly establish the War Refugee Board in early 1944. Despite its small staff and meager funding from the Roosevelt administration, the Board played a key role in the rescue of more than 200,000 Jews from the Holocaust. Its many accomplishments included sponsoring the heroic life-saving activities of the Swedish diplomat Raoul Wallenberg in Nazi-occupied Budapest.

(full article online)









						Pelosi, her father, Taiwan and the Holocaust
					

Nancy Pelosi's role model a man who courageously put his humanitarian principles above his narrow political needs.Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

“With this sequel, we’ve answered the questions of many young people about what happened to Anne after her arrest, the period she couldn’t describe in her diary,” Leopold added.

Frank and her family hid in the annex from July 1942 until they were arrested in August 1944 and deported to concentration camps. She survived the Auschwitz concentration camp but died a year later at the age of 15 with her older sister Margot, both of typhus, in the Bergen-Belsen concentration camp shortly before it was liberated. Their father, Otto Frank, was the only family member to survive the Holocaust.

Otto had Anne’s diary published after World War II. The building with the secret annex that the Frank family hid in was turned into the Anne Frank House museum in 1960.

The English version of “Anne Frank – After the Arrest” will be available to view on the museum’s YouTube channel and will be accompanied by a live chat session. Watch the trailer below.

(full article online)









						Anne Frank House Releases English Video Series About Fate of Young Diarist After Her Arrest
					

Photos of Anne Frank are seen at the Anne Frank House museum in Amsterdam. Photo: Reuters/Eva Plevier The Anne Frank …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Several days ago, I was shocked to learn that five heads of state from Lithuania, Romania, Estonia, Latvia, and Poland, all post-Communist Eastern European countries, had recently beseeched the leaders of the European Union to step up efforts to “preserve historical memory.” It was addressed to the European Council president, European Commission president, and the Czech prime minister, whose country currently holds the rotating EU presidency.

For the past three decades since their transition to democracy, these countries have excelled in grossly distorting their own respective histories of the Holocaust. Yet the quintet of leaders now maintains that the Kremlin “is seeking to rewrite history and use it to justify its aggression against sovereign states.” Thus, they urge the bodies of the EU to take a leadership role in “preserving historical memory and preventing the Russian regime from manipulating historical facts.” They contend that this concern “is particularly relevant in light of Russia’s intensive use of history for propaganda purposes in the context of the war in Ukraine.”

These heads of state know how to deal with this problem of rewriting history. They recommend the following four steps as the means of taking corrective measures:


the promotion of “European Remembrance narratives across the whole EU” through national educational programs;
providing adequate political and financial support to the Prague-based Platform of European Memory and conscience;
completing the project for a memorial to the victims of totalitarian regimes in Brussels;
stepping up the fight against disinformation.
These steps constitute a renewed effort to establish a false historical narrative as the “accurate/universally accepted” narrative of World War II and the Holocaust. Particularly ironic, coming from these five countries, is their statement: “Without an accurate, honest, and comprehensive assessment of the past, we will not be able to effectively prevent future crimes on our continent or investigate the current ones in Ukraine.”

Each of these countries has produced its own false narrative of the events of the Shoah, either extremely minimizing or completely erasing the highly significant role played by their own local Nazi collaborators. It must be noted that only in Eastern Europe did collaboration with the Nazis include participation in the systematic mass murder of Jews. None of them is ready to admit the full scope and significance of their complicity and culpability.

There is, of course, no doubt that the Russians are manipulating history to justify the invasion of Ukraine. Nevertheless, a plea by these leaders to “preserve historical memory,” is the height of hypocrisy and chutzpah. Before making demands on the EU, let them begin to practice what they preach at home.

With the exception of one case in Poland, not a single Holocaust perpetrator has been convicted and punished in any of these countries since independence. They are reluctant to return Jewish property and compensate survivors. In short, they have totally failed to confront their crimes, and have failed in every aspect of dealing with the Shoah.

Indeed, in the Baltic countries, they have glorified anti-Communist fighters, even if they were Holocaust perpetrators. These figures include active participants in the murders of Jews, such as Lithuanians Jonas Noreika and Juozas Krikstaponis and Latvians Herberts Cukurs, Voldemar Veiss and Vilis Tunkelis, among numerous others. They continue to promote the canard of equivalence between Communist and Nazi crimes.

Brussels should therefore put pressure on these countries to begin telling and teaching the truth about the Holocaust and the role played by local collaborators in their own countries, instead of complying with the requests in the letter of the quintet.

The Jewish people have two foundational narratives about our history in the 20th century: the Zionist narrative of our return to Eretz Yisrael, the land of Israel, and the chronicle of the Holocaust. When the Palestinians deny the former, we respond strongly, but Israel has failed to respond forcefully to the Eastern European distortions regarding the Holocaust that have been on offer ever since these countries obtained independence. The letter of the quintet should be a wake-up call for Israel as well.











						5 EU countries that shouldn’t be throwing stones
					

Accusing Russia of rewriting the Holocaust for its current propaganda is fair - but not when you've always whitewashed the Holocaust for your own purposes




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Holocaust Book Documents Story of Couple Separated During WWII and Reunited After 7 Years
					

The December 2020 book “Separated Together: The Incredible True WWII Story of Soulmates Stranded an Ocean Apart” chronicles an amazing story of a married couple who were separated from each other for seven years during World War II before finally being reunited. The book, written by Kenneth P...




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

From 1943 until 1945, the two Dutch citizens cared for the Jews on their remote farm. Hans Boerma died in 1951 at the age of 83, while Grietje passed away in 1975 at age 72.

Accepting the medal and certificate of honor on behalf of the Yad Vashem commission for designation of the Righteous and the State of Israel, was Hans Boerma’s grandson, Sam Heeringa.

“Faith let him (my grandfather) do what he did. We can all emulate his efforts in showing humanity in how we treat people and I hope we all go through our daily lives do just that,” Heeringa said in his remarks.

(full article online)










						Israel consul in Midwest lauds father and daughter who hid Jews during Holocaust
					

“When a person saves one life, it is as if he or she has saved the whole world. Hans Boerma and his daughter Grietje Boersma risked their own survival to save the world—six times over,” said Consul General of Israel to the Midwest Yinam Cohen.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The name Brunner is known among World War II historians and Nazi hunters. Austrian-born, SS officer Brunner joined the Nazis in 1931, when he was still a teenager. In January 1943, he was put in charge of the Drancy camp outside Paris, the last stop for Jews before they were sent to the gas chambers. He had been the right-hand man to Adolf Eichmann, a notorious Nazi officer and one of the organizers of the Holocaust. By some estimates, Brunner was responsible for the arrest and torture of 47,000 Jews in Austria, 44,000 in Greece, 23,000 in France and 14,000 in Slovakia.

Brunner disappeared right before the April 1945 suicide of Hitler. In a 1985 interview with the West German magazine Bunte, Brunner described how he escaped capture by the Allies, who had mistakenly arrested someone else named Brunner, thinking it was him. The other Brunner had also been active in Vienna during the war and was later executed for Alios Brunner’s war crimes. The real Brunner worked briefly as a driver for the U.S. Army using fake papers and then fled Germany in 1954 using a forged Red Cross passport. He first landed in Rome and from there made his way to Egypt, where he found himself the guest of then-president Gamal Abdel Nasser. The details of how he met the Egyptian leader remain unclear, but Nasser was looking for ways to get back at the West in light of an Israeli raid on Gaza in February 1955 that left 38 Egyptian soldiers dead. Adding to Nasser’s frustration with the U.S., France and the U.K., the World Bank withdrew its offer to finance the Aswan High Dam. Brunner’s hatred of Zionism and the Jews made the former Nazi soldier an immediate attraction to Nasser and his generation of Arab nationalists.

Brunner ended up being hired by the Egyptian military regime, which had been in power since 1952, as a “consultant” at its security apparatus, working closely with its security chief, Salah Nasser. During the short-lived Syrian-Egyptian union (1958-1961), Brunner was sent to Damascus to train police dogs, a talent he had developed at Hitler’s prisons. He happened to be in Damascus when, on Sept. 28, 1961, a coup dissolved the United Arab Republic. Syria’s airport closed down, and flights to Cairo came to a halt. Brunner was stranded in Syria. Neighboring countries like Lebanon, Jordan and Turkey were already allied with the West, making them unlikely places for him to escape to. Brunner was still considered a fugitive in the West, from France and Great Britain to the U.S. and Canada.

The former Nazi officer applied for asylum in Damascus. Not to be outdone by Nasser’s Arab nationalism, Syria’s post-Nasser regime approved Brunner’s application almost immediately. Since the September coup, the Syrians had come under increased pressure from Cairo’s Voice of the Arabs radio station, and from Nasser himself, who accused them of harboring the treacherous trifecta of the time: imperialism, Zionism and anti-Arabism. So hosting an internationally wanted Nazi officer would surely prove them to be otherwise, would it not?

(full article online)









						A Nazi Taught Interrogation Tactics to Syrians and Egyptians
					

The fugitive found a safe haven among Arab nationalists and then went on to share torture methods that last to this day




					newlinesmag.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

From the American Jewish Committee's “Confronting Hate 1937-1952” exhibit at the New York-Historical Society on Manhattan’s Upper West Side, July 29, 2022, to Jan. 1, 2023. Photo by Marc Asnin.

Thus, instead of a campaign about Jews, he produced comic books that spoke about the importance of unity. One with the heading, “The Story of Scapegoats in History: They Got the Blame,” does a quick review of the history of scapegoats in India and how the Romans persecuted the Christians, and then on to Hitler’s persecution of Catholics. “In Germany, you must preach only the word of Adolf Hitler,” a German soldier is seen hollering. The comic continues, noting that Hitler’s diabolic scheme embraced the whole world. “Every country has minorities. In America, especially, it will be easy for our agents to incite group against group. Remember the bigger the lies we tell, the quicker the people will believe them!”

After seven pages, it depicts Hitler flooding America with Nazi propaganda, telling the reader they are trying to split America into two: “Blame everything on the Jews! Unemployment, high prices, everything! It worked in German, and it will work here.”

The comic ends with a man declaring, “You can’t pull the wool over the eyes of real Americans.” The final message, with the art of people from various nations with their flags flying in the back, states, “Marching together in common cause of human freedom, the men and woman of the united nations are determined to build a world free of prejudice and intolerance. … Do unto others as you would have others do unto you!”

Rothschild explained that anti-Semites portrayed themselves as “defenders of all the good” and the Jews as “enemies of mankind.” What he aimed to do was eliminate this idea. “The anti-Semites themselves had to be put on the defensive; they had to be the ones in the criminals’ dock,” he said.



(full article online)









						‘Confronting Hate’ exhibit portrays how AJC broached anti-Semitism during World War II
					

Writer Richard Rothschild points out that anti-Semites portrayed themselves as “defenders of all the good” and Jews as “enemies of mankind.”




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> It is far more complicated than your simple examples.  Learn the history of Islam towards Jews.
> 
> Islam's beliefs about the Jews is another reason why 6 Million Jews were killed in Europe instead of being allowed to return to their ancient homeland.
> 
> What do you know about the role of Muslims during the Holocaust which caused the lives of many Jews in Europe and in Asia?



It's become fashionable to blame Arabs for the Holocaust in Europe to justify Zionists nationalism in Palestine.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> It's become fashionable to blame Arabs for the Holocaust in Europe to justify Zionists nationalism in Palestine.


It is only fashionable to someone like yourself who has been exposed to nothing but denial of historical facts.
The facts of what happened in Europe and in Palestine and Iraq.

The evidence is there for all to see.

Jewish nationalism to their Ancient Homeland?
Make me laugh.


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> It's become fashionable to blame Arabs for the Holocaust in Europe to justify Zionists nationalism in Palestine.


   I never encountered ANYONE who blamed the arabs for what your people did 
   to jews in Europe.   Do you have a citation?


----------



## surada

irosie91 said:


> I never encountered ANYONE who blamed the arabs for what your people did
> to jews in Europe.   Do you have a citation?



My people didn't do anything to Jews in Europe or anywhere else.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> My people didn't do anything to Jews in Europe or anywhere else.


Al Hussaini and his Bosnia SS Troop did.

"Your People", as in your family, is not being accused of anything here.  Have they attacked any Jews at any time for the past 1700 years?  Any knowledge?

Christianity's anti-Jewish teachings are to blame here.
And the people who became extremist against Jews through the centuries are to blame for the actions they chose to take.

Christian extremism is responsible for the Holocaust.


----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


> Al Hussaini and his Bosnia SS Troop did.


   do not expect anything HONEST from THAT person who has sipped 
   tea in every nazi-ish parlor in the world and NEVER detected a scintilla of 
   "jews hate"     Several years ago a had a christian  patient who grew 
   up in Bosnia------I had a hard time trying to get him OFF the topic of that 
   which he saw and experienced there


----------



## irosie91

irosie91 said:


> ^^^  BS      muslim kids are inculcated with holocaust denial in grammar school and mosque.


  suradie disagrees-----anyone interested----talk to a muslim from a muslim 
country or a country in which muslims have their own schools, like India and 
Kenya


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Al Hussaini and his Bosnia SS Troop did.
> 
> "Your People", as in your family, is not being accused of anything here.  Have they attacked any Jews at any time for the past 1700 years?  Any knowledge?
> 
> Christianity's anti-Jewish teachings are to blame here.
> And the people who became extremist against Jews through the centuries are to blame for the actions they chose to take.
> 
> Christian extremism is responsible for the Holocaust.



600,000 Europeans had already moved to Palestine and doubled the population. The Mufti was trying to head off conflict and protect the people who already lived there.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Al Hussaini and his Bosnia SS Troop did.
> 
> "Your People", as in your family, is not being accused of anything here.  Have they attacked any Jews at any time for the past 1700 years?  Any knowledge?
> 
> Christianity's anti-Jewish teachings are to blame here.
> And the people who became extremist against Jews through the centuries are to blame for the actions they chose to take.
> 
> Christian extremism is responsible for the Holocaust.



Hitler wasn't a Christian.. he was a Nationalist... He wanted to purge Germania of Jews. He wanted to make Germany great again.


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> 600,000 Europeans had already moved to Palestine and doubled the population. The Mufti was trying to head off conflict and protect the people who already lived there.


   for those who do not know-----when islamo nazis write or say  "europeans"---they mean jews.    It does not matter from where the JEWS came-----if they are jews they are called "europeans"     If they are muslims from Chechya----ALL IS WELL.    I have lots of relatives numbered in those hated  "600,000 Europeans"  from such EUROPEAN LANDS as-----syria, yemen, egypt and even Turkey---I am not sure to which continent turkey belongs----. etc etc-----islamo nazis ignore geography amongst other realities.   Suradie fails to note that the zionist project that came about approx.  1800 resulted in agricultural development in palestine that attracted lots of arabs to that hitherto mostly barren land.    The Mufti  was 
an islamo-nazi pig.     I do not know HOW MANY MUSLIMS have invaded the 
USA in the past 50 years-----anyone?   I and my parents and 4 sibs were BORN 
HERE----my hubby was born in arabia where HIS community lived for more than 1000 years before the rapist pig of Mecca was born----they fled to save their lives.  His government papers describe him as  "palestinian"---because he is 
NOT MUSLIM----muslims back then were "syrians"


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> Hitler wasn't a Christian.. he was a Nationalist... He wanted to purge Germania of Jews. He wanted to make Germany great again.


   Hitler was a catholic IN GOOD STANDING ----his close friends  ---those who stayed with him until he died----Magda and Josef Goebbels,  were catholics in EVEN BETTER standing-----married in the catholic church---Magda dressed in a  white veil looked like DA MADONNA.   She had seven kids----six of whom she fed cyanide.   She, too,  wanted to make germany great again


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> 600,000 Europeans had already moved to Palestine and doubled the population. The Mufti was trying to head off conflict and protect the people who already lived there.


Your number is wrong, as of 1920 riots he started. He did not head off conflict, he started the conflict.

Then he got a Bosnia Muslim troop to kill Jews in Bosnia.

Then he went to Baghdad  in 1941  and started riots over against the Jews. Around 200 Jews were killed, many more wounded, raped, etc

There were many other Arabs in 1920 who wanted to see a Jewish State be rebuilt. Al Hosseini defeated them all


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Hitler wasn't a Christian.. he was a Nationalist... He wanted to purge Germania of Jews. He wanted to make Germany great again.


Hitler was brought up a Christian. That is where he got his overdose of hatred for Jews.

He also read Martin Luther and the Protocols, which made him hate Jews even more.


----------



## Sixties Fan

A new project currently filming throughout Europe and Israel aims to document the stories of non-Jewish diplomats who defied orders and saved hundreds of thousands of Jews from the Nazis during World War II.

“The Rescuers — Last-Chance Project” follows the 2011 movie “The Rescuers,” in which Rwandan anti-genocide activist Stephanie Nyombayire and the late British historian Sir Martin Gilbert traveled across three continents interviewing relatives of diplomats who rescued Jews during the Holocaust, and the survivors saved by their efforts. The diplomats were all recognized by Yad Vashem as “Righteous Among the Nations” for risking their lives to save Jews.

The testimonies were recorded and added to the Joyce D. Mandell Rescuers Collection, the world’s largest known World War II historical film compilation dedicated to testimonies about diplomats honored as “Righteous Among the Nations.” The collection was integrated into the USC Shoah Foundation’s Visual History Archive.

Emmy-winning director Michael King, who directed the 2011 film, is now expanding the initial project by tracking down people who knew 32 additional “Righteous Among the Nations” diplomats, as well as survivors rescued because of their efforts. The goal is to add their stories to the Mandell collection.

(full article online)









						New Project Spotlights World War II-Era Diplomats Who Saved Thousands of Jews During Holocaust
					

Michael King, center, and Sir Martin Gilbert, left, filming “The Rescuers.” Photo: Provided. A new project currently filming throughout Europe …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


> Your number is wrong, as of 1920 riots he started. He did not head off conflict, he started the conflict.
> 
> Then he got a Bosnia Muslim troop to kill Jews in Bosnia.
> 
> Then he went to Baghdad  in 1941  and started riots over against the Jews. Around 200 Jews were killed, many more wounded, raped, etc
> 
> There were many other Arabs in 1920 who wanted to see a Jewish State be rebuilt. Al Hosseini defeated them all


must you work SO HARD to entertain suradie?    Do the relatives of 
AL HUSSEINI collect his reward pension from Hamas?


----------



## Sixties Fan

irosie91 said:


> must you work SO HARD to entertain suradie?    Do the relatives of
> AL HUSSEINI collect his reward pension from Hamas?


I do not entertain her or anyone else.  I entertain the truth of history.
The rest is their problem.


----------



## irosie91

irosie91 said:


> Hitler was a catholic IN GOOD STANDING ----his close friends  ---those who stayed with him until he died----Magda and Josef Goebbels,  were catholics in EVEN BETTER standing-----married in the catholic church---Magda dressed in a  white veil looked like DA MADONNA.   She had seven kids----six of whom she fed cyanide.   She, too,  wanted to make germany great again


   I wonder if little adolf's catechism nun knew that his religion was 
   not catholicism -----it was  "nationalism"


----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


> I do not entertain her or anyone else.  I entertain the truth of history.
> The rest is their problem.


   suradie seems not to have a problem with your historical truths.  
   She is a very good parrot but not likely to parrot YOU


----------



## irosie91

for islamo nazi stats----see  CJPME


----------



## Sixties Fan

Australian racewalker Jemima Montag wore a gold bracelet made from a necklace that belonged to her late grandmother, a Holocaust survivor, when she won her second Commonwealth Games gold medal on Saturday in the 10,000-meter walk.

The medical student, 24, who wears the bracelet in every competition, finished the race in 42 minutes and 34 seconds at the Alexander Stadium in Birmingham, England. The reigning Commonwealth Games champion is the first woman to win a gold medal in racewalking since fellow Australian Jane Saville in 2006. She told the Australian Broadcasting Channel (ABC) about wearing the keepsake during her races, “It’s certainly a lucky charm. I can feel it there wobbling around and she’s with me.”

Montag’s paternal grandmother Judith, a survivor of the Auschwitz concentration camp, died last year before Montag competed in the Tokyo Olympics. Judith did not speak about her experience in the Holocaust because of the trauma associated with it, but after her death, Montag and her aunt looked through Judith’s personal items to try and learn more.

“In some of her love letters and journal entries, she wrote about just trying to make it through the next hour the next day, just hoping to meet her dad at the gate with a piece of bread,” Montag shared with ABC. “And I think what I take from that is in a race, it’s one kilometer at a time; it’s one step at a time, not thinking about the finish line.”

She added: “They marched through snow and cold for days on end in little sandals, and hardly any clothing. And she and her sister took their waistband and tied their wrists together. And they said, ‘we’re getting through this together or not at all.’ And so, [I’m] just visualizing her walking on ice, not knowing when the next meal would be or if she would survive.


(full article online)










						Gold Medal-Winning Racewalker Wears Keepsake From Holocaust Survivor Grandmother | United with Israel
					

Australian racewalker Jemima Montag wore a gold bracelet made from a necklace that belonged to her late grandmother, a Holocaust survivor, when she won her second Commonwealth Games gold medal.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

In 1985, after reports emerged that Nazi physician Josef Mengele requested approval to move to Canada in 1962, Canadian Prime Minister Brian Mulroney created the Deschênes Commission, tasking it with determining if and how many Nazis lived in the country.

The commission reported that Canada had harbored Nazi emigrants after World War II, finding that the country was a “dumping ground” for ex-Nazis placed there by US intelligence officials and the Royal Canadian Mounted Police. It also recommended that the 20 Nazi war criminals it identified face legal consequences and that the backgrounds of several hundred other immigrants be investigated.

But large portions of the Deschenês Commission report were redacted, including the names of the suspected ex-Nazis. At the time, the Canadian government explained that protecting their identities ensured they would receive due process. Ultimately, charges were filed against four, with one case resulting in an acquittal while two others were dropped and another stayed.

“The suggestion that it would take 3.5 years to obtain documents about Nazi war criminals that Canada has known about for decades is deplorable,” Rosenfeld said in a statement. “This response further supports the urgency of B’nai Brith’s request to obtain access to these records — to ensure that such documents are properly preserved and easily accessible to the public and to ensure accountability for Nazi war criminals who may have fled Canada, or who may still be in Canada, and evaded deportation and prosecution.”

(full article online)










						Canada’s Refusal to Disclose Names of Nazi War Criminals ‘Outrages’ Human Rights Group
					

Nuremberg Trials, c. 1945-1946. Photo: Flickr. A Canadian Jewish group this week criticized the federal government for rejecting a freedom …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Master puppeteer and filmmaker Frank Oz’s characters are beloved across the globe. Many of them — including Miss Piggy and Fozzie Bear — originated through his collaboration with the late Jim Henson on TV programs such as “Sesame Street” and “The Muppet Show.” Another Oz character has also become a cultural icon: Yoda, Oz’s contribution to George Lucas’s “Star Wars” franchise.

But there’s a lesser-known side to Oz’s background. Born Frank Oznowicz in 1944, he grew up in a family of Belgium-based puppeteers. His parents, Isidore “Mike” Oznowicz, who was Jewish, and Frances Oznowicz, who was Catholic, used puppetry to satirize Hitler before World War II.

After the German invasion of the Low Countries in 1940, Mike and Frances fled their home city of Antwerp. A hectic refugee transit followed with stops in Biarritz, Casablanca, Lisbon and the United Kingdom, where Oz was born, before a postwar return to Belgium until he was five, followed by relocation to California’s Bay Area. Now this family narrative is on display in an unconventional exhibition at the Contemporary Jewish Museum (CJM) in San Francisco.

“Oz is for Oznowicz” debuted at the CJM on July 21. Running through November, its signature piece is a farcical marionette depicting Hitler. Hand-carved by Mike Oznowicz, it has its own WWII-era rescue story. It is on public display for the first time, as are numerous other marionettes created by Oz’s parents in the years preceding WWII.

“These marionettes hold a very special place in my family’s history,” Oz said in a statement. “I’m so happy to finally share them publicly and to honor my parents’ inspiring story and the stories of all refugees. This exhibition also celebrates their contributions to the person I am today.”

It wasn’t preordained for Oz to follow in his parents’ footsteps — he initially wanted to be a journalist. However, when he was still a teenager, he became an apprentice at Children’s Fairyland, the oldest surviving puppet theater in the United States. Through his work there, he eventually connected with Henson, sparking a memorable partnership. En route to stardom, he changed his stage name, although his legal name remains Frank Oznowicz.

“Frank Oz was Jim Henson’s primary creative partner, performing such iconic characters as Cookie Monster, Grover, Bert, Miss Piggy, and Fozzie Bear,” said Barbara Miller, the deputy director for curatorial affairs at the Museum of the Moving Image in New York and the curator of a traveling Henson exhibition that’s also at the CJM, running concurrently with the Oz exhibition through August 14.
-----------
In Antwerp, Mike was a window trimmer and signmaker who owned a sporting-goods store; Frances was a dressmaker and ex-couturier. Both became amateur puppeteers, with Mike learning the craft from his own father, a woodworker.

The goal of the Hitler marionette was to lampoon the Fuhrer during his consolidation of power in the late 1930s. By 1940, Nazi Germany had become much more than a distant threat to the Oznowiczes after the Luftwaffe bombed Antwerp. Mike and Frances fled, burying the Hitler marionette after Frances’s mother voiced concern over its possible discovery if the couple was apprehended by the Nazis while in transit.

In the home video recording — now nearly 50 years old — Mike Oznowicz reflected on an anything-but-certain escape.

“You know, it was just a matter of pure survival,” he said in a transcript provided to The Times of Israel. “[We] didn’t even know where we were going.”






Mike and Frances Oznowicz a puppet fair in 1956. (Courtesy of the San Francisco Bay Area Puppeteers Guild and Children’s Fairyland Archives)
At the time, none of the couple’s three children — Ronald, Frank and Jenny — had been born. Mike and Frances made their way to southern France with a group of Dutch Jews. They reached the port city of Biarritz, where two couples, including Mike and Frances, were initially denied passage out of France because they were childless. Mike subsequently convinced the authorities to get himself, his wife and the other couple on a ship to Casablanca.

In the famed Moroccan port, Mike and Frances were detained in a concentration camp for several weeks. Eventually, a visa allowed them to stay in North Africa for 11 months. Then they went to Lisbon, where Mike received an offer from the British government to join an anti-fascist military unit called the Dutch Brigade. Mike accepted and went to the UK for training. Frances ultimately joined her husband in the UK, where Ronald and Frank were both born. In the video, Mike confessed that he was not much of a soldier, and got into a fistfight with a sergeant.

After the war, the family returned to Antwerp. Improbably, they were able to dig up the Hitler marionette. Five years later, they came to the US.

(full article online)









						New Frank Oz exhibit reveals ‘Muppets’ co-creator’s family history of fleeing Nazis
					

An unconventional glimpse into the famed puppeteer's background is on display at the Bay Area Contemporary Jewish Museum - and it includes a satirical pre-WWII marionette of Hitler




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

New York State Governor Kathy Hochul on Wednesday signed legislation that requires state officials to monitor Holocaust education in schools, as antisemitism remains at record levels in New York and surveys show a lack of knowledge among youth.

Hochul signed legislation at the Museum of Jewish Heritage in New York City that aims to ensure schools carry out proper Holocaust education.

The law directs the state’s education department to determine whether school districts are in compliance with Holocaust education requirements. The education department will also need to determine how non-compliant schools can meet the requirements.

(full article online)









						NY governor signs bill on Holocaust education to counter widespread ignorance
					

State officials will monitor school districts' compliance with required lessons on genocide, as surveys show majority of young New Yorkers don't know the basic facts




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

n January 1934, Lord Harold Rothermere, the owner of Britain’s Daily Mail, filed a story from Munich praising Adolf Hitler. The article was published when Jews were being ousted from public life in Germany and the Nazi party had already established a large network of concentration camps across the country.

Rothermere assured his readers that stories of these atrocities were wildly exaggerated. The restaurants and hotels in Munich were bustling with German Jews during the festive season, and none “showed [any] symptoms of insecurity or suffering,” the British newspaper proprietor wrote. This was typical of the pro-Nazi line Britain’s Daily Mail continued to promote that year.

The Nazis needed to control the “alien elements and Israelites of international attachments who were insinuating themselves into the German state,” as Rothermere put it in another article he personally penned in July 1934. The Daily Mail also cheered on the British Union of Fascists — a party led by Sir Oswald Mosley in Britain that was notorious for its support of Hitler and for its anti-Semitic propaganda. “Hurrah for the Blackshirts,” read one infamous Daily Mail headline from January 1934.

California-based historian Kathryn S. Olmsted’s new book, “The Newspaper Axis: Six Press Barons Who Enabled Hitler,” profiles Rothermere and five other powerful media moguls in the Anglophile world on both sides of the Atlantic between 1933 and 1945, all of whom took a pro-Nazi editorial line.

“Lord Rothermere was a pro-fascist who had a deep sympathy for Adolf Hitler,” Olmsted tells The Times of Israel from her office at the University of California, Davis, where she chairs the history department.

(full article online)









						Bad news for the Jews: How six US and UK media moguls aided the nascent Nazi regime
					

In 'The Newspaper Axis,' historian Kathryn S. Olmsted details how prior to WWII, press barons including William Randolph Hearst worked to sway the public toward Hitler's line




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

How a deadly disease saved Jewish lives and fooled the Nazis during WWII
					

The new documentary "Syndrome K" explains how Italian Jews were saved during the Holocaust by the creation of a contagious, fictional disease.




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

An undated photograph of Rolf Friedland, later Ralph Freeman (top row, third from left), with his football team in Berlin. (Courtesy)


The UK’s Holocaust Education Trust will integrate the story of how a Tottenham Hotspur soccer player saved the life of this writer’s father-in-law into its Football Remembers the Holocaust program for under-14s in the elite Premier League.

As reported in the Times of Israel last month, Rolf Friedland went to watch England beat Germany 6-3 in Berlin in May 1938.

Just shy of the age of 18, he was desperate to leave Nazi Germany after the departure of his parents (to the UK) and his younger brother (to the US).

(full article online)










						ToI tale about soccer hero saving German Jew will be studied by Premier League youth
					

UK's Holocaust Education Trust will integrate into its program Football Remembers the Holocaust the story of Tottenham player Bert Sproston saving Ralph Freeman from the Nazis




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A great-grandchild of a German immigrant to South Africa explained to me why his family stayed in Germany for so many years under the Nazi regime. They did end up leaving in 1938. But why did they stay for the first 5 years? The Nazis made life miserable for the Jews, and there still were ways to get out for those who wanted. 

The answer for many families lies in World War I. Nearly all the heads of Jewish families in their 40’s and 50’s were World War I veterans. Most estimates claim that there were 100,000 Jews who served in the German Army in World War I. 12,000 Jews were killed in action and 18,000 German Jews received the Iron Cross. These Jews figured that they would be treated differently than others, and of course, very few people could have imagined just how long and horrible the Nazi regime would be.

Newton-John’s Grandfather, Max Born and Albert Einstein were two of many brilliant German Jewish physicists who fled Germany and changed physics forever.










						Must-See Interview with Olivia Newton-John, Granddaughter of Jewish Nobel Prize Winner
					

She just passed away at age 73.




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## Astrostar

Sixties Fan said:


> I have been seeing a lot of article and threads on the Holocaust but have not found one which deals with the History, before, during and after.  Therefore I am starting one now.
> 
> Any Holocaust denier is welcome to post and discuss here.  Discuss, not attack, or troll.    Proof that it did not happen, just post it.
> 
> 
> It is important to tell History as it happened.  Lets go at it.


There is no proof that it did not happen, none, nada.  It was fully documented at the end of WWII by Eisenhower because he believed that doubters would proliferate after the war.  Anyone who says it did not happen is either a complete liar or  too lazy to do a little research since proof of it's happening is plentiful.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

surada said:


> It's become fashionable to blame Arabs for the Holocaust in Europe to justify Zionists nationalism in Palestine.


New York Times, May 23, 1937

ALL ARABS CELEBRATE PROPHET'S BIRTHDAY

Christians Join Moslems in Fete Unprecedent in Palestine -- Hitler and Duce cheered

Jerusalem, May 22. -- Palestine Arabs outdid themselves today in celebrating Mouled el Nebi, the birthday of the Prophet Mohammad. ...

Contrary to tradition, the celebrations took on a nationalistic rather than a religious aspect, with all Palestine Arabs, Moslems and Christians alike participating.

For the first time the entire Arab press, both Moslems and Christians, suspended publication.  Several days prior to the festival all buildings in Arab quarters were elaborately decorated, and pictures of Hitler, Mussolini . . . were displayed.  . . .

At Jaffa the swastika was hoisted by Arabs over several buildings and Mussolini was loudly cheered.


----------



## irosie91

Ria_Longhorn said:


> New York Times, May 23, 1937
> 
> ALL ARABS CELEBRATE PROPHET'S BIRTHDAY
> 
> Christians Join Moslems in Fete Unprecedent in Palestine -- Hitler and Duce cheered
> 
> Jerusalem, May 22. -- Palestine Arabs outdid themselves today in celebrating Mouled el Nebi, the birthday of the Prophet Mohammad. ...
> 
> Contrary to tradition, the celebrations took on a nationalistic rather than a religious aspect, with all Palestine Arabs, Moslems and Christians alike participating.
> 
> For the first time the entire Arab press, both Moslems and Christians, suspended publication.  Several days prior to the festival all buildings in Arab quarters were elaborately decorated, and pictures of Hitler, Mussolini . . . were displayed.  . . .
> 
> At Jaffa the swastika was hoisted by Arabs over several buildings and Mussolini was loudly cheered.


  An important feature of islamic "culture"  is   ADAPTABILITY.    
  If the Imams say   "this is the islamic way"-----the  "way"  somehow, 
  becomes PART OF THE CULTURE.     Even birthday celebrations are, 
  actually,  ----not much of an aspect of arab and muslim "culture"  in 
  general.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In 1938, David Kurtz, a Polish-born Jew who came to the United States as a child, took his wife on a “grand tour” of Europe. A successful businessman, he brought along with him a brand new movie camera.

In between typical stops like Paris and Rome, he visited Nasielsk, the small village where he had grown up. Nasielsk had a significant Jewish population (over 40 percent of the town) and a thriving community. The day he visited, people were out in full force, eager to show off due to the novelty of the camera.

Kurtz shot a little over three minutes of footage, trying to capture the buildings of his youth, but the people — fortunately, in retrospect — kept getting in his way. Then he packed up and went to his next destination. The film lingered in storage for decades, untouched.

(full article online)










						Lost for decades, 3 minutes of pre-Holocaust life becomes a full-length documentary
					

Out on August 19, a new film, 'Three Minutes - A Lengthening,' by Dutch filmmaker Bianca Stigter, looks in depth at recovered footage of a Polish town prior to its devastation




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A World War II-era German warship is seen in the Danube River in Serbia, August 19, 2022. (Video screenshot: Twitter)

Dozens of German warships sunk during World War II have resurfaced in the Danube River in eastern Serbia amid Europe’s worst drought in years, according to a Friday report.

The Reuters news agency reported that the Danube was at its lowest levels in almost a century. Hundreds of ships belonging to Nazi Germany’s Black Sea fleet were sunk in the river as they retreated from advancing Soviet forces in 1944, and still hamper traffic when water levels are low.

More than 20 ships have been exposed, still containing ammunition and explosives, along a stretch of the river near Serbia’s river port town of Prahovo, Reuters reported.










						Drought exposes dozens of Nazi ships sunk in Danube River
					

Over 20 explosive-laden warships resurface in eastern Serbia, blocking shipping and posing danger to fishing industry




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## braalian

Sixties Fan said:


> A World War II-era German warship is seen in the Danube River in Serbia, August 19, 2022. (Video screenshot: Twitter)
> 
> Dozens of German warships sunk during World War II have resurfaced in the Danube River in eastern Serbia amid Europe’s worst drought in years, according to a Friday report.
> 
> The Reuters news agency reported that the Danube was at its lowest levels in almost a century. Hundreds of ships belonging to Nazi Germany’s Black Sea fleet were sunk in the river as they retreated from advancing Soviet forces in 1944, and still hamper traffic when water levels are low.
> 
> More than 20 ships have been exposed, still containing ammunition and explosives, along a stretch of the river near Serbia’s river port town of Prahovo, Reuters reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drought exposes dozens of Nazi ships sunk in Danube River
> 
> 
> Over 20 explosive-laden warships resurface in eastern Serbia, blocking shipping and posing danger to fishing industry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com


Interesting, but what does that have to do with the holocaust?


----------



## surada

irosie91 said:


> suradie disagrees-----anyone interested----talk to a muslim from a muslim
> country or a country in which muslims have their own schools, like India and
> Kenya



Aboard the USS Quincy at Bitter Creek in 1945 lbn Saud  suggested Roosevelt give the Jewish survivors the best land in Germany. They don't deny the Holocaust in Europe. That's just another lie to justify egregious behavior.


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> Aboard the USS Quincy at Bitter Creek in 1945 lbn Saud  suggested Roosevelt give the Jewish survivors the best land in Germany. They don't deny the Holocaust in Europe. That's just another lie to justify egregious behavior.


   I have my information as to that which muslims 
   are taught from muslims who attended school in 
   muslim lands.    Not from liars  and not from idiots 
   who imagine that Roosevelt OBTAINED LAND  
   the muslim way---like  relatives of Muhummad  (eg                abu bakr) obtained   "FILISTINE"       India and Kenya 
  are in Europe?     For the record----Indian muslims,  
  generally do their own thing with education----shiites 
  do shiite school where they learn FARSI as a holy 
  language  (??)     I wonder how Roosevelt responded  
  to the highly productive  DADDY KING.    Of all the
  muslims I have known------those most untouched by 
  the idiot muslim education seemed to me to be the 
  extended progeny of the Daddy king


----------



## surada

irosie91 said:


> I have my information as to that which muslims
> are taught from muslims who attended school in
> muslim lands.    Not from liars  and not from idiots
> who imagine that Roosevelt OBTAINED LAND
> the muslim way---like  relatives of Muhummad  (eg                abu bakr) obtained   "FILISTINE"       India and Kenya
> are in Europe?     For the record----Indian muslims,
> generally do their own thing with education----shiites
> do shiite school where they learn FARSI as a holy
> language  (??)     I wonder how Roosevelt responded
> to the highly productive  DADDY KING.    Of all the
> muslims I have known------those most untouched by
> the idiot muslim education seemed to me to be the
> extended progeny of the Daddy king



Ibn Saud was one of the great men of the last century from warrior to king, to statesman to diplomat .. really amazing. He was also tall and movie star handsome.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Ibn Saud was one of the great men of the last century from warrior to king, to statesman to diplomat .. really amazing. He was also tall and movie star handsome.


I see.  He is one of the many Muslim Arabs, who being full of themselves about Islam and the need to keep Jews humble, was against the Jews rebuilding Israel ON their own ancient homeland and, maybe,  helped send many of the Jews back to concentration camps in Europe where they died?

The Saudis, the Jews and FDR's dog - The Jerusalem Post​https://www.jpost.com › Opinion



Apr 5, 2020 — Ibn Saud responded that he opposed “continued Jewish immigration and the purchase of land [in Palestine] by the Jews.” The king insisted that “ ...

President Roosevelt “replied that he wished to assure his majesty that he would do nothing to assist the Jews against the Arabs and would make no move hostile to the Arab people.”

The king asserted that the Jews should be “given living space in the Axis countries which oppressed them,” rather than Palestine.
-----------
Is that what mentioning him has to do with the Holocaust?


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> I see.  He is one of the many Muslim Arabs, who being full of themselves about Islam and the need to keep Jews humble, was against the Jews rebuilding Israel ON their own ancient homeland and, maybe,  helped send many of the Jews back to concentration camps in Europe where they died?
> 
> The Saudis, the Jews and FDR's dog - The Jerusalem Post​https://www.jpost.com › Opinion
> 
> 
> 
> Apr 5, 2020 — Ibn Saud responded that he opposed “continued Jewish immigration and the purchase of land [in Palestine] by the Jews.” The king insisted that “ ...
> 
> President Roosevelt “replied that he wished to assure his majesty that he would do nothing to assist the Jews against the Arabs and would make no move hostile to the Arab people.”
> 
> The king asserted that the Jews should be “given living space in the Axis countries which oppressed them,” rather than Palestine.
> -----------
> Is that what mentioning him has to do with the Holocaust?



Ibn Saud had nothing to do with the Holocaust nor did he ever attack Palestine. Remember What Price Israel? Alfred Lilienthal visited Arabia in the early 1950s.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Ibn Saud had nothing to do with the Holocaust nor did he ever attack Palestine. Remember What Price Israel? Alfred Lilienthal visited Arabia in the early 1950s.


You live in a world totally devoid of reality:





__





						Loading…
					





					lawdigitalcommons.bc.edu
				




Abstract: Despite documentation of the atrocities of the Holocaust, there are those who deny its occurrence. Previously, the Holocaust denial movement had been confined to the western world. Western Holocaust deniers, however, faced with opposition and legal restriction by countries such as the United States, Canada, France, and Germany, have expanded their efforts into many Arab nations, such as Egypt, Syria, and the Palestinian Authority. While Holocaust-inspired anti- Semitism is nothing new in these countries, the on-going Arab-Israeli conflict provides a fertile ground for efforts to promulgate Holocaust denial as a new anti-Semitic propaganda tool. Most disturbing is that many Arab governments and political leaders not only support, but even perpetuate Holocaust denial themselves. With no internal remedies in these Arab countries to suppress deniers' activities, the international community must act to combat Holocaust denial
worldwide.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Until very recently talking about the Holocaust was practically taboo in the Arab-speaking world, where Shoah denial is still common. Sitcoms about the “fake Holocaust” have been hits in Egypt and Gulf countries, hundreds of books that denied the Nazi genocide were and still are sold in bookshops across the Arab world. In 2009, a quarter of Israeli Arab citizens denied the Holocaust, according to a survey carried out by the University of Haifa.


A quick search on Twitter and Facebook yields many thousands of results that link to Holocaust denial articles and many angry posts claiming that the extermination of six million Jews is not more than “another Jewish hoax, meant to extort the world." Activists who tried to teach the Holocaust and organize visits of Palestinians and Israeli Arab citizens to Nazi death camps were condemned.


In March 2014, Professor Muhammad Dajani of Al-Quds University took a group of 27 students to Auschwitz. Upon their return Dajani was labeled a “collaborator” by Palestinian media and activists.

(full article online)









						Holocaust denial still common in the Arab world, but views are changing
					

Almost a hundred Arab youth from Israel also took part in the March of the Living this year.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> You live in a world totally devoid of reality:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lawdigitalcommons.bc.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abstract: Despite documentation of the atrocities of the Holocaust, there are those who deny its occurrence. Previously, the Holocaust denial movement had been confined to the western world. Western Holocaust deniers, however, faced with opposition and legal restriction by countries such as the United States, Canada, France, and Germany, have expanded their efforts into many Arab nations, such as Egypt, Syria, and the Palestinian Authority. While Holocaust-inspired anti- Semitism is nothing new in these countries, the on-going Arab-Israeli conflict provides a fertile ground for efforts to promulgate Holocaust denial as a new anti-Semitic propaganda tool. Most disturbing is that many Arab governments and political leaders not only support, but even perpetuate Holocaust denial themselves. With no internal remedies in these Arab countries to suppress deniers' activities, the international community must act to combat Holocaust denial
> worldwide.



Nope. They didn't deny the Holocaust. The Arabs just didn't want to pay for what happened in Europe.


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> Ibn Saud was one of the great men of the last century from warrior to king, to statesman to diplomat .. really amazing. He was also tall and movie star handsome.


   SO?    you decided to worship him.    He also had a few 
   hundred children---like Genghis Khan.   The interesting 
   thing I learned from individuals whom he spawned---that 
   lots of them do not buy into the saudi myths---too well 
   educated


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Nope. They didn't deny the Holocaust. The Arabs just didn't want to pay for what happened in Europe.


They did not want to lose Islamic conquered land to the Jews.

They had no problem losing TransJordan to the newly arrived Hashemites.

Oh, wait, they are Muslims.  It is ok if one Muslim group takes from another, but Jews legally earn their rebuilding of their homeland......By Allah. !!!!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Nope. They didn't deny the Holocaust. The Arabs just didn't want to pay for what happened in Europe.


1920 is way before the Holocaust happened.

You have run out of excuses.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> 1920 is way before the Holocaust happened.
> 
> You have run out of excuses.



You mean when the Zionists formed the terror gangs in Palestine? That was 1920. The European Zionists were all socialists and Bolsheviks.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> They did not want to lose Islamic conquered land to the Jews.
> 
> They had no problem losing TransJordan to the newly arrived Hashemites.
> 
> Oh, wait, they are Muslims.  It is ok if one Muslim group takes from another, but Jews legally earn their rebuilding of their homeland......By Allah. !!!!!



Arabs had always lived in transjordan since the Akkadian empire... Since before Abraham.


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> Nope. They didn't deny the Holocaust. The Arabs just didn't want to pay for what happened in Europe.


   do the arabs want to pay for what happened in arab lands?     I read the islamo nazi propaganda that was promulgated in the USA during and after world war II    
In fact, it 
    dated all the way back to the mid thirties---and FUNDED 
    by arabs.     (the most recent  (ie 1950s)  written by nazi 
    war criminals).    It's main thrust, early on,  like late thirties 
    and into the 40s  was holocaust denial.   It takes a very 
    dishonest person to CLAIM that holocaust denial is 
    NOT TAUGHT in muslim societies  including saudi 
    arabia and VEHEMENTLY in mosques---during the weekly 
    Khutbah Jumaat FECES FLINGS.   It is true that the 
    prosperous scions of the ROYAL FAMILY---generally do 
    not BUY IN   (for the record----the boys emanating from 
    Saudi arabia who come to the USA for college or post-
    graduate training are----usually, SOMEHOW, related to         the"ROYAL FAMILY"  based on the rigors of KING SAUD)
    It is VERY GOOD in Saudi arabia to share DNA with 
    King Saud


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> You mean when the Zionists formed the terror gangs in Palestine? That was 1920. The European Zionists were all socialists and Bolsheviks.


The gang, as you call it, was not formed in 1920, but in 1939.  To defend Jews and their properties against endless Arab attacks.

They ended up committing terror to get the British out, that is what happens in war, which was stated by Al Husseini, the SS Bosnia troop leader, in 1920 against the idea of the Jews rebuilding their Nation on their own Jewish homeland.

1920 was when the first Muslim riots started against Jews.

Your lies about all European Jews is beyond despicable.  Right out of the antisemitic book on what to call Jews any time one wishes.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Arabs had always lived in transjordan since the Akkadian empire... Since before Abraham.


We are stopping here with not really discussing anything with Surada, because Surada does not discuss.

Surada does not have the ability to understand history, she dreams of Arab ownership of all they conquered since the 7th century.

Akkadians were not Arabs, as so many other peoples who came from Arabia are not considered to be Arabs.  Akkadian Empire came and went, like so many others, and they were indigenous of Arabia, not of Ancient Canaan.  They are long gone, they cannot want any land back, and they cannot give anyone else from Arabia that land, either.


Over and done with your intrusion of Arab pathetic lies on every thread.


----------



## Sixties Fan

irosie91 said:


> do the arabs want to pay for what happened in arab lands?     I read the islamo nazi propaganda that was promulgated in the USA during and after world war II
> In fact, it
> dated all the way back to the mid thirties---and FUNDED
> by arabs.     (the most recent  (ie 1950s)  written by nazi
> war criminals).    It's main thrust, early on,  like late thirties
> and into the 40s  was holocaust denial.   It takes a very
> dishonest person to CLAIM that holocaust denial is
> NOT TAUGHT in muslim societies  including saudi
> arabia and VEHEMENTLY in mosques---during the weekly
> Khutbah Jumaat FECES FLINGS.   It is true that the
> prosperous scions of the ROYAL FAMILY---generally do
> not BUY IN   (for the record----the boys emanating from
> Saudi arabia who come to the USA for college or post-
> graduate training are----usually, SOMEHOW, related to         the"ROYAL FAMILY"  based on the rigors of KING SAUD)
> It is VERY GOOD in Saudi arabia to share DNA with
> King Saud


Let her start her own thread about it.


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> You mean when the Zionists formed the terror gangs in Palestine? That was 1920. The European Zionists were all socialists and Bolsheviks.


  ALL OF THEM?    how about the escapees from the filth 
  of shariah?      them too?    When hubby became a  
  PALESTINIAN  in 1942-----his parents lived with other 
  escapees who had escaped before them---in a town 
  founded in 1882----only a few had family histories of a 
  sojourn in Europe.    They were all Bolsheviks?   Terror 
  gangs?     There was plenty of terrorism back then----
  but a lot less than in the shariah shitholes.   How does 
  1920 become significant?   The Hebron pogrom did not 
  happen until 1929


----------



## Sixties Fan

irosie91 said:


> ALL OF THEM?    how about the escapees from the filth
> of shariah?      them too?    When hubby became a
> PALESTINIAN  in 1942-----his parents lived with other
> escapees who had escaped before them---in a town
> founded in 1882----only a few had family histories of a
> sojourn in Europe.    They were all Bolsheviks?   Terror
> gangs?     There was plenty of terrorism back then----
> but a lot less than in the shariah shitholes.   How does
> 1920 become significant?   The Hebron pogrom did not
> happen until 1929


You are both discussing the creation of Israel.

Surada hates going to that thread, so she brings all of her misinformation to all other threads.

Please, take it there.





__





						The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate
					

https://elderofziyon.blogspot.com/2022/08/19th-century-arab-palestine-was-bunch.html



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


> We are stopping here with not really discussing anything with Surada, because Surada does not discuss.
> 
> Surada does not have the ability to understand history, she dreams of Arab ownership of all they conquered since the 7th century.
> 
> Akkadians were not Arabs, as so many other peoples who came from Arabia are not considered to be Arabs.  Akkadian Empire came and went, like so many others, and they were indigenous of Arabia, not of Ancient Canaan.  They are long gone, they cannot want any land back, and they cannot give anyone else from Arabia that land, either.
> 
> 
> Over and done with your intrusion of Arab pathetic lies on every thread.


   by definition ---they were not ISHMAELITES either--
   Ishmaelites is another "arab"  conceit flung about 
   during Khutbah Jumaat feces flings.   Akkadians 
   were not illiterate


----------



## irosie91

OH----sure thing


----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


> You are both discussing the creation of Israel.
> 
> Surada hates going to that thread, so she brings all of her misinformation to all other threads.
> 
> Please, take it there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate
> 
> 
> https://elderofziyon.blogspot.com/2022/08/19th-century-arab-palestine-was-bunch.html
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com


   I cannot GET IN!!!!!


----------



## surada

irosie91 said:


> ALL OF THEM?    how about the escapees from the filth
> of shariah?      them too?    When hubby became a
> PALESTINIAN  in 1942-----his parents lived with other
> escapees who had escaped before them---in a town
> founded in 1882----only a few had family histories of a
> sojourn in Europe.    They were all Bolsheviks?   Terror
> gangs?     There was plenty of terrorism back then----
> but a lot less than in the shariah shitholes.   How does
> 1920 become significant?   The Hebron pogrom did not
> happen until 1929



You should read this from Palestine in 1920.






						Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
					

Atlantic Unbound: The Atlantic Monthly Magazine Online



					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> You are both discussing the creation of Israel.
> 
> Surada hates going to that thread, so she brings all of her misinformation to all other threads.
> 
> Please, take it there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate
> 
> 
> https://elderofziyon.blogspot.com/2022/08/19th-century-arab-palestine-was-bunch.html
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com









						Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
					

Atlantic Unbound: The Atlantic Monthly Magazine Online



					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
> 
> 
> Atlantic Unbound: The Atlantic Monthly Magazine Online
> 
> 
> 
> www.theatlantic.com


GET LOST. !!!!

VERY LOST. !!!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

irosie91 said:


> I cannot GET IN!!!!!


try again 





__





						The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate
					

This thread was created in order to attempt to fix the significant derailment of another thread without having to delete posts.  The topic of this thread is one that comes up with regularity in IP, and is also a frequent derailer of active threads so it will now have a thread of it's own which...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




or try searching for the subject


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> You should read this from Palestine in 1920.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
> 
> 
> Atlantic Unbound: The Atlantic Monthly Magazine Online
> 
> 
> 
> www.theatlantic.com


   yeah ---     I grew up in an episcopalian town.    I already 
   know that jerk


----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


> try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate
> 
> 
> This thread was created in order to attempt to fix the significant derailment of another thread without having to delete posts.  The topic of this thread is one that comes up with regularity in IP, and is also a frequent derailer of active threads so it will now have a thread of it's own which...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or try searching for the subject


   somebody there does not want me----consider the 
   possibilities


----------



## Sixties Fan

irosie91 said:


> somebody there does not want me----consider the
> possibilities


Try again later.  I am having no issues

The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate​


----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


> Try again later.  I am having no issues
> 
> The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate​


   do you know who STARTED the thread?


----------



## Sixties Fan

irosie91 said:


> do you know who STARTED the thread?


Coyote


----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote


   OH---she could have excluded me ----for CAUSE


----------



## irosie91

irosie91 said:


> OH---she could have excluded me ----for CAUSE


   uhm......    she cannot muster the courage to debate me


----------



## Sixties Fan

If you’re going to make a documentary film about America’s response to the Holocaust, shouldn’t you at least know how many Jewish refugees were admitted to the United States during those years?

Surprisingly, filmmaker Ken Burns appears to be unaware of that basic information—or is, for some reason seeking to misrepresent the facts.

Burns has announced that his forthcoming film will challenge the “myth” that President Franklin D. Roosevelt abandoned Europe’s Jews. That remarkable assertion flies in the face of the historical record that numerous scholars have thoroughly documented. Nonetheless, in recent interviews, Burns has claimed that during the Roosevelt years, the United States “accepted more refugees than any other sovereign nation.”

That’s simply false.

Starting with 1933, the year Adolf Hitler and the Nazis rose to power in Germany. America’s immigration laws would have permitted the entry of 25,957 German immigrants. But the Roosevelt administration suppressed immigration far below what the law allowed. That year, only 1,324 German nationals were admitted to the United States. Smaller numbers came from other European countries—961 Poles, 864 Hungarians, 236 Rumanians (and not all of them were Jewish refugees.)

By contrast, the British government in 1933 admitted over 33,000 European Jews to British-ruled Palestine, plus thousands more to the United Kingdom itself, and small numbers to other British controlled-territories.

In the years to follow, the contrast between the Roosevelt administration and the British government was even starker. In 1934, the U.S. accepted 3,515 German citizens—less than 14% of that year’s quota—while the British admitted about 50,000 Jewish refugees to the U.K. and British territories (mostly Palestine).

-----
rom 1939 to 1941, the Soviets took in an estimated 300,000 Jews fleeing from Nazi-occupied Poland, according to the website of the U.S. Holocaust Memorial Museum. That was far more than the number of Jewish refugees the Roosevelt administration admitted during those years.

In 1942, the numbers admitted by the American and British governments were similar. In 1943, however, there was a significant gap between the two. That year, the United States admitted just 1,286 German immigrants. The British, by contrast, admitted 8,507 Jewish refugees to Palestine in 1943, as well as small numbers to other British territories. Those trends continued in 1944 and 1945.

Obviously, these immigration numbers do not change the cruel reality of England’s White Paper policy, which blocked most Jewish immigration to Palestine, nor do they change the facts about the Soviet regime’s mistreatment of the Jews in its territory. But the numbers show that Ken Burns is seriously mistaken when he contends that the Roosevelt administration’s record on refugees was better than that of any other country.

None of these immigration statistics are a secret. They all appear in publicly-available Immigration and Naturalization Service charts, which historians have been quoting for decades. If Burns has not seen the charts—or has not read any of the many history books that cite them—that’s cause for concern. If he knows the true figures but is choosing to distort them for partisan purposes, that’s even more troubling

Sheer numbers aside, there is the problem of the moral relativism inherent in the argument that Burns is making. The Roosevelt administration’s response to the Holocaust should not be minimized or excused just because other countries also did much less than they could have.

Moreover, is it really impressive if the president of a country claiming to represent high ideals of humanitarianism was slightly more generous in admitting refugees than, say, the military juntas ruling in South America? Is that the moral standard by which we, as Americans, judge our country and our leaders?



In fact, the rulers of the tiny South American country of Bolivia—which is only 424,000 square miles—took in more than 20,000 Jewish refugees during the Nazi years. What does that say about the United States, which is nearly 3.8-million square miles?
Translating Burns’s point into more contemporary terms, is it really a badge of pride that America’s meager response to the Darfur genocide was slightly better than the response of, say, Peru or Lithuania? We have a right to expect better from our country.
We also have a right to expect better from our filmmakers. While a full assessment of Burns’s film must await its release, the inaccurate statements that he has been making about the historical record are cause for concern.



(full article online )









						Ken Burns distorts FDR's policy on Jewish Refugees
					

Burns' claim that FDR took in more Jews during the Holocaust than other country is simply false. Is the rest of the movie the same? Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Kudrow, 59, explained that when she was six years old, her father spoke to her about the Holocaust but she didn’t think it impacted her family much.

“I think I was a little too young for that and maybe as a consequence of that, all I knew was ‘Well, I haven’t heard that we had any relatives in concentration camps so the Holocaust, yeah, but maybe not my family,” she said.


Following years of condemnation from Jewish groups and tourists in Italy, an Italian winemaker said that next year he will...
Kudrow said although she did not think her family was affected by the Holocaust when she was younger, she now realizes how wrong she was and criticized herself saying, “It’s so stupid, this weird denial thing.”

(full article online)









						Actress Lisa Kudrow Talks About Family’s Holocaust Experiences in Podcast Episode
					

Lisa Kudrow. Photo: Lan Bui via Wikimedia Commons. Jewish actress Lisa Kudrow opened up about her paternal family’s experience in …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Jackie Young with his adoptive parents Ralph and Annie Young at his bar mitzvah in London, 1954. (Courtesy)
Holocaust orphan Jackie Young searched painfully and unsuccessfully for the identity of his biological father for most of his life.

He has known for decades that he was born to a Jewish Viennese woman in her early 30s, who was deported in June 1942 to Maly Trostenets, a Nazi killing center near Minsk, Belarus, where she was murdered. The woman’s name, Elsa Spiegel, appears on Young’s original birth certificate. It was noted that she was unmarried, and the space for the father’s name was left blank.

Young miraculously survived as an orphaned infant for two years and eight months at the Terezin (Theresienstadt) camp-ghetto in Czechoslovakia.









						UK man who survived concentration camp as baby finally learns his family’s identity
					

Jewish genealogist duo solves 80-year mystery, builds a family tree and locates living relatives after reading a ToI article about octogenarian Jackie Young's search for his roots




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jesse Eisenberg to Direct, Write and Star in Film About Jewish Roots, Family and Holocaust History in Poland
					

Jesse Eisenberg speaking at the 2015 San Diego Comic Con International. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. Jewish actor Jesse Eisenberg will direct, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

During World War II, the Nazis established more than 400 ghettos in order to isolate Jews from the non-Jewish population and from neighboring Jewish communities. The Germans regarded the establishment of ghettos as a provisional measure to control and segregate Jews. The assumption behind this separation was to stop the Jews, viewed by the Nazis as an inferior race, from mixing with and thus degrading the superior Aryan race.

Nazi high officials also believed that the Jews would succumb to the unfavorable living conditions of the ghetto, including lack of food, water, and living space. Furthermore, the ghettos served as round-up centers that made it more convenient to exterminate large numbers of the Jewish population later.

(full article online )










						Ghettos Under the Nazis | My Jewish Learning
					

Jewish Ghettos Under the Nazis. The Holocaust During the War. History of the Holocaust. Jewish History from 1914 - 1948. Modern Jewish History. Jewish History and Community.




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## marvin martian

Sixties Fan said:


> I will start with the Nazi account from the beginning of Nazi persecution of Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just found this 1936 book, The Yellow Spot, which documents in detail the beginnings of Nazi persecution of Jews in Germany, with lots of photos and facsimiles from Nazi media.
> 
> The terror in reading this book is in the knowledge that the horrific facts recounted here in mind-numbing detail - the pogroms, the arrests, the anti-Jewish laws, the ordinary Germans enthusiastically joining the hate - _were only the opening act to what was to come_. All of the events in this book occurred from 1933-35, more than three years prior  to Kristallnacht.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Yellow Spot: Detailed, contemporaneous accounts of Nazi persecution of Jews 1933-1935 sound a lot like today's antisemitism (PDF)
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com



It's hard to believe the DemoKKKrat party has four Holocaust deniers serving in Congress, right now in 2022, as well as prominent Biden supporters like Richard Spencer and Linda Sarsour, who also deny the Holocaust. The cancer of anti-Semitism has rapidly spread across the American left.


----------



## Sixties Fan

marvin martian said:


> It's hard to believe the DemoKKKrat party has four Holocaust deniers serving in Congress, right now in 2022, as well as prominent Biden supporters like Richard Spencer and Linda Sarsour, who also deny the Holocaust. The cancer of anti-Semitism has rapidly spread across the American left.


The endless belief that antisemitism exists in the US left, only.









						Kari Lake endorsed an antisemitic Oklahoma Republican who says 'the Jews' are evil
					

Less than a month ago, Kari Lake rejected an endorsement from a prominent antisemitic man, saying that she “absolutely denounces bigotry in all its forms, especially anti-semitism.”




					www.azmirror.com
				












						Doug Mastriano has ties to antisemites, and Pa. Democrats want voters to know it
					

Gubernatorial candidate Doug Mastriano has personal and financial ties to spreaders of antisemitic rhetoric. Democrats want voters to know it.




					whyy.org
				












						Trump Goes Full Anti-Semite, Unloads on American Jews in Wildly Bigoted Rant
					

The former president hit on nearly every anti-Jewish trope in the book, including the one about Jews supposedly controlling the media.




					www.vanityfair.com
				












						Trump uses anti-Semitic tropes to again criticize Jewish Americans
					

Former President Donald Trump, in a newly released interview, claimed that Jewish Americans "either don't like Israel or don't care about Israel," while also suggesting that evangelical Christians "love Israel more than the Jews in this country."




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

marvin martian said:


> It's hard to believe the DemoKKKrat party has four Holocaust deniers serving in Congress, right now in 2022, as well as prominent Biden supporters like Richard Spencer and Linda Sarsour, who also deny the Holocaust. The cancer of anti-Semitism has rapidly spread across the American left.





			https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2021/06/paul-gosar-nick-fuentes-white-nationalist-holocaust-denier-republican-groyper.html
		










						GOP Congressmen Meet With Accused Holocaust-Denier Chuck Johnson
					

The two Republican lawmakers say they didn’t know about the alt-right troll’s past.



					www.thedailybeast.com
				












						Kevin McCarthy Leads House GOP In Blasting Marjorie Taylor Greene's Holocaust Remarks
					

The freshman Republican has repeatedly equated COVID-19 safety measures with the treatment of Jews under the Nazis. House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy rejected that rhetoric, but she doubled down.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tova Friedman, left, and other children when the Auschwitz concentration camp was liberated in January 1945. Photo: Provided.
A memoir written by one of the youngest survivors of the Auschwitz-Birkenau concentration camp will be released in September and will tell her story of survival and perseverance while growing up during the Holocaust.

Tova Friedman, now 83, was born Tola Grossman in Gdynia, Poland, in 1938, a year before the start of World War II. She was six years old when Auschwitz was liberated in January 1945.

Share 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Print 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Email 
	

AUGUST 30, 2022 2:59 PM
0
One of Auschwitz’s Youngest Survivors Recounts Her Childhood During The Holocaust in New Memoir​


by Shiryn Ghermezian​



Tova Friedman, left, and other children when the Auschwitz concentration camp was liberated in January 1945. Photo: Provided.
A memoir written by one of the youngest survivors of the Auschwitz-Birkenau concentration camp will be released in September and will tell her story of survival and perseverance while growing up during the Holocaust.
Tova Friedman, now 83, was born Tola Grossman in Gdynia, Poland, in 1938, a year before the start of World War II. She was six years old when Auschwitz was liberated in January 1945.

In “The Daughter of Auschwitz” — co-written with former war reporter Malcolm Brabant— Friedman recounts her harrowing experiences living in a Jewish ghetto, a Nazi labor camp, and Auschwitz, where she escaped death numerous times, including improbably surviving a Nazi gas chamber. Friedman and her mother hid from Nazi firing squads right before the liberation of Auschwitz by hiding among corpses.

In the book’s prologue, Friedman writes that the purpose of her telling such her story was to try and “immortalize what happened, to ensure that those who died are not forgotten. Nor the methods that were used to exterminate them.”

(full article online)









						One of Auschwitz’s Youngest Survivors Recounts Her Childhood During The Holocaust in New Memoir
					

Tova Friedman, left, and other children when the Auschwitz concentration camp was liberated in January 1945. Photo: Provided. A memoir …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish Actress Helena Bonham Carter Joins Holocaust Film About ‘British Schindler’ Nicholas Winton
					

Helena Bonham Carter at Alice In Wonderland Fan Event. Photo: Made In Hollywood via Wikimedia Commons. Jewish British actress Helena …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

He preserved Ukrainian Jewish culture — before, during and after the Shoah
					

"Song Searcher" follows the expeditions of Moyshe Beregovsky, whose ethnomusicological field work helped preserve Ukrainian Jewish music.




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Almost 80 years after Piotr Sanevich and his family saved a Jewish boy named Dimitri Schmeiger from the Nazis, Sanevich’s daughter and seven grandchildren fled the bombings in Ukraine for Be’er Sheva, where Schmeiger’s family lives today.

Anatoly and Lydia Odarchuk fled to Israel from Rivne in Ukraine with seven of their nine children when the shelling began. Lydia’s father was recognized as Righteous Among the Nations for risking his life to save Jewish children during the Holocaust.

(full article online)










						Ukrainian Refugees Find Shelter with Israeli Family Whose Grandfather Was Saved by Theirs
					

"It was an act of bravery, and we, the Jewish people, owe his offspring a debt of gratitude."




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nazis line up Jewish deportees in front of the German city of Halberstadt’s famous 13th-century Gothic cathedral, in an image presented by Lothar Lou Beverstein to the USC Shoah Foundation Visual History Archive.

During the past decade, scholars have realized how pictures can contribute to our understanding of mass violence as well as the resistance to it. Some can provide the only evidence we have about an act of persecution – for example, a photograph of anti-Jewish graffiti. Others will reveal additional details, as in the image of a court proceeding against anti-Nazi resistors.

Photographs are now in some cases the sole objects of scholarly inquiry. They are used to identify perpetrators and victims in specific cases, when other sources would not reveal them.

Here’s one example: An image shows uniformed Nazis standing in front of a passenger train filled with German Jews in Munich on November 20, 1942. Who were those men? More importantly, what are the stories of the barely recognizable victims behind the windows in this image?


Investigating photos of Nazi deportations​Between 1938 and 1945, more than 200,000 people were deported from Germany, mainly to ghettos and camps in Nazi-occupied Eastern Europe.

To make pictures of Nazi deportations accessible for research and education, a group of university, educational and archival institutions in Germany and the Dornsife Center for Advanced Genocide Research at the University of Southern California launched the #LastSeen Project — Pictures of Nazi Deportations in October 2021.

This effort aims to locate, collect and analyze images of Nazi mass deportations in Germany. The deportations started with the forced expulsion of around 17,000 Jews of Polish origin in October 1938, right before the widespread antisemitic violence of Kristallnacht, and culminated in the mass deportations to Nazi-occupied Eastern Europe between 1941 and 1945.

The mass deportation targeted not only Jews, but also people with disabilities as well as tens of thousands of Romani.

What can we learn from the pictures? Not only when, where and how these forced relocations took place, but who participated, who witnessed them and who was affected by the persecution acts.

I work with the USC Dornsife Center for Advanced Genocide Research to manage the outreach for the #LastSeen Project in the English-speaking world. The project has three main goals: first, gathering all existing pictures. These images will then be analyzed to identify the victims and perpetrators and recover the stories behind the pictures. Finally, a digital platform will provide access to all the images and unearthed information, both enabling a new level of study of this visual evidence and establishing a powerful tool against Holocaust denial.

(full article online )









						How Holocaust researchers rely on unknown photos from public to recover lost stories
					

More visual evidence of Nazi deportation is emerging in attics and archives in various countries, providing a powerful tool against Holocaust denial




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

One of the first people introduced in Ken Burns’ new documentary series about the Holocaust is Otto, a Jewish man seen in the series’ first episode who tries to secure passage to America for his family but gets stymied by the country’s fierce anti-immigration legislation.


It isn’t until the third episode that viewers learn that Otto’s daughter is nicknamed Anne, and the pieces fall into place: He’s the father of Anne Frank, the Holocaust’s most famous victim.


Burns calls the delayed detail a “hidden ball trick,” hoping that an audience with only passing knowledge of the Frank family will not immediately clue into the fact that Otto was Anne’s father. Burns and his co-directors, two Jewish filmmakers, want their viewers to ponder the question of what the US government felt Anne’s life was worth when she was still a living, breathing Jewish child and not yet a world-famous author and martyr of the human condition.

(full article online)









						PBS series asks hard questions about how Americans treated Jews in WWII
					

Ken Burns’ “The US and the Holocaust” chronicles the xenophobic and antisemitic climate in America in the years leading up to the Nazi genocide of Europe’s Jews.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

STRALSUND, Germany (JTA) — This charming medieval city nestled into the country’s Baltic coast appears an unlikely setting for a reunion of an extended family torn asunder by the Holocaust.

On August 18, against the odds, some 20 descendants of Julius Blach and his brother Felix Blach gathered for four days in the city where the Blachs lived and ran the Jewish family’s leather business at Heilgeiststrasse 89, in the heart of the city’s commercial center.

Eighty-plus years after the Holocaust, few of the family’s descendants knew any other relatives existed. Some grew up with Jewish traditions, others were unaware of their family’s deep Jewish roots. A few have visited Stralsund and the site of their family’s business and home, but most never have, and many have never met each other.

(full article online )









						German cellist reunites over 30 members of a family descended from Holocaust victims
					

After being connected by Friederike Fechner, almost two dozen descendants of brothers Julius and Felix Blach come to Germany to see their once-prominent family's legacy firsthand




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Surviving the Holocaust​Hess was the opposite of drop-dead gorgeous; her luminous beauty and Shirley Temple curls more than once literally saved her life. Hidden as a bewildered five-year-old by a Polish gentile judge, a friend of her lawyer father, the tiny Natalia Chojnacka was plonked under a pile of blankets in a wooden chest when the Nazis came hunting for Jews in Piótrkow Trybunalski, Poland. “A young German soldier opened the lid, scrabbled through the things and saw me lying there,” she recalled, years later in an Israeli high school staffroom, where she headed the English department. “His blue eyes opened wide. He looked around, covered me again, and left.” Hess’s magic was working already.


Surviving the Holocaust meant a miracle a minute, and the judge’s wife knew the Germans would be back. She insisted the little girl be sent to family friends walled up in the ghetto, despite their promises and money received from the child’s parents before being deported to their deaths.


Natalie related this, in her serene, twinkly manner, over break-time bagels at Jerusalem’s Gymnasia Rehavia; it catapulted me back to a high school lesson of my own.

(full article online)









						Remembering Natalie Hess, a Jerusalem teacher who survived the Holocaust
					

Natalie Hess, who died recently at the age of 86, was my idol; she molded my life and the lives of countless others. If you were a teacher trained by her, you could do anything.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Mindful

Anne Frank with her sister at the beach. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They deserved to live!


----------



## Mindful

The wan smile of a girl whose future robbed and identity forgotten.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Wolf Blitzer himself has written (in the _Wall Street Journal_ in 1985) of what he called “the documented abandonment of European Jewish refugees before and during World War II.” And now the powerful testimony of his father has cut through all the excuses and rationalizations:



“The biggest puzzle for me is that they did not bombard the railroads leading to the crematoria. This is the biggest puzzle. We saw the airplanes—in 1944, we saw airplanes bombarding cities. We were laughing, we were happy, we were even praying to God—we could get killed from those bombs, but we couldn’t understand why they did not bombard—every day, thousands of people were burned and gassed in the camps, only because they had the possibility to bring those trainloads of people. If those rails had been bombarded, they couldn’t have done it so perfectly.”

(full article online)

In just a few sentences, the elder Blitzer reminded us of three key aspects of the bombing issue:
















						Has Wolf Blitzer’s father just pulled the rug out from under filmmaker Ken Burns?
					

Wolf Blitzer's father and the bombing of Auschwitz. Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ending Germany trip, Herzog visits concentration camp his father helped liberate
					

'In this terrible place, we remember the imperative that is binding on us all: the imperative of life,' president says at Bergen-Belsen after meeting survivors, high schoolers




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## marvin martian

Sixties Fan said:


> Wolf Blitzer himself has written (in the _Wall Street Journal_ in 1985) of what he called “the documented abandonment of European Jewish refugees before and during World War II.” And now the powerful testimony of his father has cut through all the excuses and rationalizations:
> 
> 
> 
> “The biggest puzzle for me is that they did not bombard the railroads leading to the crematoria. This is the biggest puzzle. We saw the airplanes—in 1944, we saw airplanes bombarding cities. We were laughing, we were happy, we were even praying to God—we could get killed from those bombs, but we couldn’t understand why they did not bombard—every day, thousands of people were burned and gassed in the camps, only because they had the possibility to bring those trainloads of people. If those rails had been bombarded, they couldn’t have done it so perfectly.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> In just a few sentences, the elder Blitzer reminded us of three key aspects of the bombing issue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has Wolf Blitzer’s father just pulled the rug out from under filmmaker Ken Burns?
> 
> 
> Wolf Blitzer's father and the bombing of Auschwitz. Op-ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com



Wolf Blitzer works for one of the most anti-Semitic organizations in America.


----------



## Ringo

Russia's Federal Security Service (FSB) has published archival documents about the extermination of Polish residents by Bandera during the Great Patriotic War, including during the "Volyn massacre". The text of the document on Wednesday, September 7, was posted on the agency's website.

The special service noted that during the Soviet era, "dark spots" in the history of the war were not covered, so as not to humiliate the dignity of representatives of fraternal peoples. In particular, the media did not discuss crimes committed by members of the "Organization of Ukrainian Nationalists" (OUN-UPA, banned in Russia as an extremist organization), as well as their associates from the Polish "Home Army".

The FSB added that one of the most terrible crimes of Ukrainian nationalists during the war was the "Volyn massacre" of 1943. The first act of genocide on the part of Bandera was the murder of 137 Poles during the massacre in Parosl. This crime was committed by the 1st hundred of the UPA under the command of Grigory Pereginyak, known under the pseudonym Dolbezhka.

Ethnic killings of Poles reached a climax in July and August 1943. In total, according to historians, more than 36 thousand people were killed at that moment: men, women, children and the elderly.

The People's Commissariat of Security of the USSR regularly received reports of mass massacres by the Nazis and their accomplices from among the Ukrainian nationalists. One of them, published by the FSB, tells about the massacre in the city of Vladimir-Volynsk. "During the service in the churches, Bandera killed 11 priests and up to 2,000 Poles on the streets of the city," the document says.

At the same time, the Nazi invaders did not pay attention to the atrocities of the nationalists. "The occupiers not only did not stop the Bandera genocide of Poles, but used these cases to call the surviving Poles to join the gendarmerie to fight Bandera," the FSB said.




__





						ДОКУМЕНТЫ НАРКОМАТА ГОСБЕЗОПАСНОСТИ СССР О ГЕНОЦИДЕ ПОЛЯКОВ БАНДЕРОВСКИМИ БАНДАМИ НА ВОЛЫНЕ :: Федеральная Служба Безопасности
					

ДОКУМЕНТЫ НАРКОМАТА ГОСБЕЗОПАСНОСТИ СССР О ГЕНОЦИДЕ ПОЛЯКОВ БАНДЕРОВСКИМИ БАНДАМИ НА ВОЛЫНЕ



					www.fsb.ru


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> GET LOST. !!!!
> 
> VERY LOST. !!!!



Are you afraid of contemporaneous writings about Palestine?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ringo said:


> Russia's Federal Security Service (FSB) has published archival documents about the extermination of Polish residents by Bandera during the Great Patriotic War, including during the "Volyn massacre". The text of the document on Wednesday, September 7, was posted on the agency's website.
> 
> The special service noted that during the Soviet era, "dark spots" in the history of the war were not covered, so as not to humiliate the dignity of representatives of fraternal peoples. In particular, the media did not discuss crimes committed by members of the "Organization of Ukrainian Nationalists" (OUN-UPA, banned in Russia as an extremist organization), as well as their associates from the Polish "Home Army".
> 
> The FSB added that one of the most terrible crimes of Ukrainian nationalists during the war was the "Volyn massacre" of 1943. The first act of genocide on the part of Bandera was the murder of 137 Poles during the massacre in Parosl. This crime was committed by the 1st hundred of the UPA under the command of Grigory Pereginyak, known under the pseudonym Dolbezhka.
> 
> Ethnic killings of Poles reached a climax in July and August 1943. In total, according to historians, more than 36 thousand people were killed at that moment: men, women, children and the elderly.
> 
> The People's Commissariat of Security of the USSR regularly received reports of mass massacres by the Nazis and their accomplices from among the Ukrainian nationalists. One of them, published by the FSB, tells about the massacre in the city of Vladimir-Volynsk. "During the service in the churches, Bandera killed 11 priests and up to 2,000 Poles on the streets of the city," the document says.
> 
> At the same time, the Nazi invaders did not pay attention to the atrocities of the nationalists. "The occupiers not only did not stop the Bandera genocide of Poles, but used these cases to call the surviving Poles to join the gendarmerie to fight Bandera," the FSB said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ДОКУМЕНТЫ НАРКОМАТА ГОСБЕЗОПАСНОСТИ СССР О ГЕНОЦИДЕ ПОЛЯКОВ БАНДЕРОВСКИМИ БАНДАМИ НА ВОЛЫНЕ :: Федеральная Служба Безопасности
> 
> 
> ДОКУМЕНТЫ НАРКОМАТА ГОСБЕЗОПАСНОСТИ СССР О ГЕНОЦИДЕ ПОЛЯКОВ БАНДЕРОВСКИМИ БАНДАМИ НА ВОЛЫНЕ
> 
> 
> 
> www.fsb.ru


Hi Ringo, is this more WWII history than the Holocaust?

What does it have to do with the Holocaust ?


----------



## Ringo

Sixties Fan said:


> What does it have to do with the Holocaust ?


Genocide, based on race and nationality of the victims. And many jews, who managed to escape by 1943, were killed along with poles during the Volyn massacre


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ringo said:


> Genocide, based on race and nationality of the victims. And many jews, who managed to escape by 1943, were killed along with poles during the Volyn massacre


Where is the part about the Jews being killed during that massacre?


----------



## surada

Ringo said:


> Genocide, based on race and nationality of the victims. And many jews, who managed to escape by 1943, were killed along with poles during the Volyn massacre



Gypsies, homosexuals, clerics and others also suffered.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Are you afraid of contemporaneous writings about Palestine?


We have discussed this article written by a person who did not like Jews.

BUT, as you insist in calling in your heroes, here is some information about  McKays unbiased thinking:

An echo of Mackay’s antagonism to Jewish nationalism could be found in Albert T. Clay’s February 1921 report titled “Political Zionism.” Clay wrote with bracing hostility about the Zionist movement, and he failed to hide his suspicions about Jews generally. The founders of modern Zionism, Clay wrote,



> have claimed that the establishment of a Jewish commonwealth would become an active force, by bringing diplomatic pressure to bear upon the nations, to secure protection for Jews in all lands. A clannish sense of pride in the Jewish race, however, seems to be uppermost in their minds. They apparently think that their status in society will be enhanced everywhere if a Jewish nation exists in Palestine.


While I would distance myself, for reasons of taste and accuracy, from Clay’s diagnosis of Jewish clannishness, I would also say that what he feared did indeed come to pass: the success of Israel as a national Jewish project enhanced the status of Jews even in places like the Soviet Union, to say nothing of the United States.

Clay’s brand of hostility to Zionism found no echo in a 1927 article by Henry Nevinson, who admitted to a certain narrow-mindedness about Jews before becoming a witness to their national project in Palestine.



> Like most Englishmen, I certainly had no prejudice in favor of the Jews. Rather the reverse, though I have always admired their exceptional intelligence, their patriotic mutual aid, and their marvelous persistence in the face of the cruelest persecution. But as I surveyed the work of the Zionist cause in tangible or visible form I was filled with a sympathetic exhilaration at the sight of so many young men and young women released from the perpetual fear under which their fathers had suffered for so many centuries.


The dominant theme in _The Atlantic_’s early writings on Zionism was unfriendliness.





__





						Prophesying Palestine
					

Jeffrey Goldberg looks back at a mixed bag of Atlantic predictions from the 1920s and '30s about prospects for a Jewish homeland.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> We have discussed this article written by a person who did not like Jews.
> 
> BUT, as you insist in calling in your heroes, here is some information about  McKays unbiased thinking:
> 
> An echo of Mackay’s antagonism to Jewish nationalism could be found in Albert T. Clay’s February 1921 report titled “Political Zionism.” Clay wrote with bracing hostility about the Zionist movement, and he failed to hide his suspicions about Jews generally. The founders of modern Zionism, Clay wrote,
> 
> 
> While I would distance myself, for reasons of taste and accuracy, from Clay’s diagnosis of Jewish clannishness, I would also say that what he feared did indeed come to pass: the success of Israel as a national Jewish project enhanced the status of Jews even in places like the Soviet Union, to say nothing of the United States.
> 
> Clay’s brand of hostility to Zionism found no echo in a 1927 article by Henry Nevinson, who admitted to a certain narrow-mindedness about Jews before becoming a witness to their national project in Palestine.
> 
> 
> The dominant theme in _The Atlantic_’s early writings on Zionism was unfriendliness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prophesying Palestine
> 
> 
> Jeffrey Goldberg looks back at a mixed bag of Atlantic predictions from the 1920s and '30s about prospects for a Jewish homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theatlantic.com



Jewish nationalism is obviously not healthy for the people who lived in Palestine for over 2000 years.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Jewish nationalism is obviously not healthy for the people who lived in Palestine for over 2000 years.


The Jews have been in Canaan much longer than that.  We have the history to prove it.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> The Jews have been in Canaan much longer than that.  We have the history to prove it.



Of course Abraham was Canaanite from Urfa near Haran. The Akkadian empire was just earlier.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Of course Abraham was Canaanite from Urfa near Haran. The Akkadian empire was just earlier.


So.....of course after taking your time to respond to my post......and after I denounce your hero as a 
Taught from Birth Christian Jew Hater, you .....who have had basically the same upbringing........

Return to your favorite memes, words, unimportant nonsense .

This thread is about the Holocaust.

Now.....GET LOST from this thread if you do not have anything to discuss about the HOLOCAUST.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Last week, Poland demanded compensation from Germany for its estimates for World War II losses it estimated at $1.32 trillion.

Jan Grabowski, an expert on the Holocaust in Poland, discovered that some of these demands were to pay Poland *for killing its own Jews*.




> On the 83rd anniversary of the outbreak of World War II last week, a three-volume report was published entitled “Report on Losses Suffered by Poland as a Result of German Aggression and Occupation during World War II 1939–1945.” The report was written by a parliamentary investigative committee established in 2017 to assess damages from Germany for Polish losses during the war....
> 
> However,* the report ascribes to Germans the murder of Jews carried out by their Polish neighbors without the involvement of Germans.* Canadian-Jewish historian of Polish origin, Prof. Jan Grabowski, discovered this when reading the third volume of the report, which includes a list of 9,292 places where Germans committed atrocities against Poles in occupied Poland between 1939 and 1945. According to the report, the list is intended to “commemorate the Polish citizens who were killed by Nazi Germany in World War II.”
> 
> Grabowski, who called the report “shameful," and a “rewriting of the history of the Holocaust,” discovered that one of the sites listed in the report is the town of Jedwabne, where it states that 1,650 Jews were murdered. The pogrom there, carried out in July of 1941, is well documented through historical research based on archival material and eyewitness accounts.
> 
> According to the research,* the pogrom was carried out by Poles exclusively, without German involvement.* The precise number of Jews murdered in this event is not known but is believed to be a few hundred. Beaten and threatened,* they were led by Poles to a local barn, where they were burned alive.*
> 
> Prof. Grabowski was surprised to find the victims of Jedwabne in a report meant to deal with German crimes against the Poles in World War II. Writing on Facebook, Grabowski said he was "dismayed" that the "Polish authorities would actually ask the Germans for compensation" for the Jews murdered by Poles in 1941. "To say that the whole situation is grotesque is to say nothing at all," he wrote.
> 
> Along with requesting reparations for Poles' murder of the Jews of Jebwabne, the new report includes other sites where Jews were also killed by Poles exclusively. The list includes the murder of Jews in the towns of Radzilow, Bzura and Szczuczyn, all in the summer of 1941.
> 
> Grabowski calls the inclusion of these towns in the report “grotesque,” but his claims against the writers of the report are more significant. He bases his arguments on the fact that in the calculation of Poles murdered and killed during World War II, the Poles also include 3 million Polish Jews, among whom he says about *200,000 were murdered with the help of or directly by Poles.* What kind of restitution does Poland want from the Germans for 200,000 Jews murdered by the Poles or with Polish participation?" he asked in Polish on Twitter.
> 
> The tweet drew angry responses, with comments calling him “Jewish bastard” and “Jewish swine,” among other things.



Poland has been engaged in historical revisionism about the Holocaust in recent years, denying Polish complicity with the Holocaust and allowing historians who documented it to be sued.










						Poland demands compensation from Germany for the Jews burned alive - by Poles
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Trevor Chadwick with a child. Source: YouTube.

A bronze statue was unveiled in England in tribute to a British schoolteacher who helped 669 children in Prague escape Nazi persecution.

Trevor Chadwick from Swanage, England, assisted Sir Nicholas Winton in arranging for the children to travel safely to Britain in 1939 before and after the capital of the Czech Republic was occupied by Nazi German forces, according to the Trevor Chadwick Memorial Trust. He was later nicknamed the “Purbeck Schindler” for his efforts. He died in 1979 at the age of 72.

Winton, who has also since died, previously called Chadwick “the real hero,” saying “he did the more difficult and dangerous work after the Nazis invaded … he deserves all praise. He managed things at the Prague end, organizing the children and the trains, and dealing with the SS and Gestapo.”

Nick said that his father “would have been delighted to know that at long last there was something to commemorate the bravery and sacrifice of Trevor Chadwick,” reported Metro.

He added that “it is a fitting tribute, and I think it is essential that people have a record of the extraordinary contribution made by ordinary people like Trevor Chadwick to help others in need.”

(full article online)









						Teacher posthumously honored in UK for saving children from Nazis in Prague
					

The unveiling ceremony of a statue in honor of Trevor Chadwick was attended by hundreds of guests, including Chadwick’s grandchildren and Winton’s son, Nick Winton.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

In early 1944, the girls were selected as workers at the Birkenau camp and separated from their mother, who they never saw again, according to a biography of the women. They last saw their father at the camp, and their brother died at a camp in Germany.

“The girls worked carrying bricks from one end of the compound to the other for hours at a time. Ilse sewed gun covers and uniforms as well. Working close to the crematory ovens, they saw the mountains of shoes. For the first time, they realized that their fellow prisoners were being killed and cremated,” the biography said.

Both women married fellow Holocaust survivors in 1949. Ruth and Walter Siegler moved to Birmingham in 1960 to be with Ilse and Walter Nathan, who already lived in the area.

The women, who taught lessons about the Holocaust, were both widows and remained best friends until the end, living within walking distance of each other for years.

(full article online)









						Inseparable to the last: Sisters who survived Holocaust, moved to US, die days apart
					

Ruth Scheuer Siegler and Ilse Scheuer Nathan, who said they helped each other survive Nazi camp, are remembered for remaining inseparable throughout their lives




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Even American Jews ignored the Holocaust

By Nora Berman

In the opening minutes of “The U.S. and the Holocaust” — a new three-part Ken Burns, Lynn Novick and Sarah Botstein documentary, we hear the blunt truth that still haunts our nation today: “The exclusion of people and shutting them out has been as American as apple pie.”
The documentary lets no one — including American Jews — off the hook.

Of the film’s many characters, two Jewish leaders fighting back this impulse to save the Jews of Europe stood out to me: Rabbi Stephen S. Wise and Peter Bergson. Both men believed that they represented the “true” opinion of the Jewish people. And both of them were labeled as “radical,” despite having very different beliefs.
Rabbi Wise, a quintessential American Jew, ultimately held greater faith in his American identity and government than were deserved. The tactics of Bergson, a foreign militant Zionist, were ultimately more effective at persuading the U.S. government to save Jewish lives.
A charismatic rabbi vs. the State Department
Born in Hungary, Rabbi Stephen S. Wise immigrated to the United States as a child and was an early leader in the American Reform movement. A founding member of both the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People and the American Jewish Congress, he differed from his Reform colleagues in his zealous support for civil rights and Zionism.
Wise tirelessly pushed President Franklin Delano Roosevelt to loosen immigration quotas and urged boycotts of German goods, with little success. He was ultimately the one who broke the news to the American public during a press conference on Nov. 24, 1942, of the comprehensive German plan to murder all of the Jews of Europe.


Yet despite Wise’s great faith in FDR, he was unable to convince the American president to intervene more directly to save the Jews. Even after the horrors of the Nazi concentration camps had finally become front page news in 1945, Americans still did not want to admit refugees, with only a meager 5% agreeing that the U.S. should accept more.

In the most tragic of ironies, the U.S. State Department during WWII boasted the most antisemites, racists and isolationists of any other governmental office at the time. The department was led by Assistant Secretary of State Breckinridge Long, who notably loathed Rabbi Wise and believed, without evidence, that Jews were especially dangerous to the U.S. Long called the hundreds of thousands of desperate German Jews already on the waitlist for a visa “a perfect opportunity for Germany to load the United States with Nazi agents.”

Long’s explicit goal was to bring immigration, particularly Jewish immigration, to a full stop, and the State Department under his direction intentionally made it as difficult as possible. Under his direction, refugees were not permitted to come to the U.S. if they had a job, as that took a job away from an American, but they could also not receive a visa without a job, as that meant they would need government assistance.

A divided people

But Wise wasn’t just fighting antisemites in office: He was fighting resistance from his fellow Jews. From the beginning of the Nazi regime, American Jews were divided on how to respond to Hitler’s persecution of German Jews. “I think a lot of American Jews were torn between wanting to ring the alarm, and not seem too alarmist,” writer Daniel Mendelsohn says in the documentary. “They had just precariously established their identities as Americans.” Renowned Holocaust historian and current U.S. Special Envoy to Combat Antisemitism Deborah Lipstadt goes one step further: “There was a legitimate fear that if we talk too much about this, Americans are going to say ‘Well, it’s right! Jews are like that! Jews are conniving.’”

Rabbi Wise abhorred these attitudes and excoriated those who held them. Recent immigres who had successfully navigated Long’s bureaucratic maze received anxious letters from family members trapped in Europe, begging for the $5,000 fee to obtain a visa — a sum that for the time represented a year’s salary for the average working American. Still, American Jews, particularly those in positions of power and wealth (like the leadership of the American Jewish Committee), were more comfortable quietly exhorting FDR to do something for German Jews than publicly demonstrating.
Shortly after Hitler gave a speech on Jan. 30, 1939, that called for “the annihilation of the Jewish race,” a bill that would permit 10,000 Jewish children per year to come to the

U.S. died in committee without being brought to a vote — there were, again, fears its passage would negatively affect the well-being of American Jews. Treasury Secretary Henry Morgenthau, possibly the highest ranking Jewish American in government, privately told FDR that there was no possible way this vote would ever reach consensus among Congress, let alone among Jewish Americans.

Nearly a quarter of American Jews had opposed the proposed legislation, even as German Jews were losing their businesses, forced to wear yellow stars and desperately applying for visas to get out of Nazi Germany.

The man who likely did convince FDR to devote government resources to saving Jewish refugees found the American Jewish response to the mass murder of Europe’s Jews bafflingly timid. Peter Bergson, a founding member of the Irgun (a British Mandate-era precursor to the IDF), dismissed Wise as “a timorous American of Hebrew descent and not an authentic member of the Jewish nation” and believed that American Jews were not responding to the crisis at hand with the sense of urgency it required.

Direct action

Bergson had a history, to put it mildly, of not playing by the rules. Born Hillel Kook (nephew of Israel’s first chief Ashkenazi Rabbi, Avraham Kook), Bergson changed his name in 1937 to protect his family from retribution for his political activities when he was sent to Poland to coordinate an underground network that was smuggling Jews into Palestine. Bergson’s mentor, Ze’ev Jabotinsky, sent Bergson to the U.S. in 1940 with the stated goal of raising a Jewish army to fight Hitler.

Two days before Yom Kippur in 1943, Bergson organized more than 400 Orthodox rabbis to march on Washington in protest of the Roosevelt administration’s perceived indifference to the mass murder of European Jews. This protest is believed to have influenced the creation of the War Refugee Board in early 1944, an organization that ultimately saved tens of thousands of Jews in the last years of the war. FDR did not meet with the rabbis on the advice of his Jewish advisers, who said that Bergson and his rabbis did not represent the mainstream Jewish opinion.
These advisors were not wrong: a significant portion of the American Jewish community did not want to draw attention to their Jewishness during WWII by advocating for the Jews of Europe. They feared antisemitic reprisals by their neighbors; despite their assimilation, they felt the tentative status of their relative acceptance in American society. There was also a palpable divide between wealthier, assimilated, largely German-American Jews and their poorer Eastern European brethren. A rabbi in the early 20th century said of the new Yiddish-speaking arrivals: “We are Americans and they are not. They gnaw the bones of past centuries.”

This attitude was, unfortunately, quintessentially American. Over and over, in Gallup poll after Gallup poll, Americans clearly said they did not want more Jewish immigrants. In 1938, shortly before the events of Kristalnacht, 60% of Americans believed that German Jews were responsible for their own persecution. In 1944, 76% of Americans believed that the gas chambers were real, but only 20% believed over a million Jews had been killed (at this point, the real number was 5 million dead).

Having visited the sites of concentration camps myself, I can understand the disbelief Americans experienced when confronted with the horrors of the Nazis’ extermination campaign. The breadth and scale of the Shoah confound the mind, and I was not surprised to see in the documentary the initial skepticism displayed by American journalists, politicians and citizens upon learning of the death camps.

Yet it was shocking to learn how mixed the response was within our own American Jewish communities. We are not immune from what seems to be the classic American immigrant cycle: as soon as our generation is allowed through the Golden Door, we want to shut it behind us.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The faces of the children follow you as you watch the haunting documentary "Three Minutes: A Lengthening." They keep popping up in the worn frames of the rare 1938 footage from a Jewish neighborhood in a small town in Poland, and the silent footage is played over and over and over again throughout the 70-minute film. The children look straight at you as you sit in your comfortable seat in a suburban movie theater in 2022, thinking of your own children's faces as you watch these children whose names you will never know. 

There's the girl in the faded red dress. The one with the braids, who pops up so often that at one point, a teenage bully shoves her from view. The boys in their newsboy caps. The girl in the faded red dress again, her hair in the neatest of bobs. Those braids.

They are smiling, jockeying for position, staring in wonder at this strange new thing, a movie camera, and behind it an American visitor. They are smiling because, unlike you, they have no idea what is about to happen to them. They do not know that in a year they and their friends, their parents and their grandparents and all the 3,000 Jews in this little town, Nasielsk, will be marched from the town square and squeezed into cattle cars. They do not know that all but a handful of the scores of faces in this film will soon be erased from this Earth, slaughtered at Treblinka. 

They know only that there is a camera, and that they want to be seen. They are children, after all.





Glenn Kurtz was a child, too, when he first saw this footage. It was the 1970s and he was growing up in his own comfortable suburb — Roslyn, N.Y. — and remembers his parents showing it to him a couple of times. The footage was shot by his immigrant grandfather, David Kurtz, who ran a company that manufactured boys' shirts and died before Glenn was born. It was part of a 14-minute travelogue of a European adventure that included Paris, Amsterdam, Geneva and the south of France. 

"We just watched it like a home movie," the younger Kurtz recalled when we spoke by phone yesterday. "No one thought of it as anything other than grandma and grandpa's vacation footage."

Decades later, in 2009, Kurtz was working on a novel about someone who finds an old home movie in a flea market and becomes obsessed with identifying the people in it. He went to his parents' home in Florida and dug the footage out of the back of a closet. It was all but ruined by the years, but U.S. Holocaust Memorial Museum in Washington miraculously restored the film, and Kurtz posted it online as he, like his character, became obsessed with identifying the people in it.

Back then, no one even knew which town in Poland was depicted. Years of meticulous research resulted in Kurtz's 2014 book, "Three Minutes in Poland," and then this remarkable documentary directed by Bianca Stigter, which debuted a year ago at the Venice Film Festival and was released in theaters on Aug. 19. 

It also led to the creation of the Nasielsk Society, an informal network of 300 descendants of the few survivors from this town. Last year, the group helped erect the first memorial to the thousands of Jewish residents lost in the Shoah, and Kurtz has been working with teachers in Nasielsk to bring the town's lost Jewish history into school curriculums.

Over the years, a handful more artifacts have been uncovered from Nasielsk, most recently a 1937 photo from the town's yeshiva that includes Maurice Chandler, one of the boys in the newsboy caps in the Kurtz footage, and one of two survivors whose voices you hear in the documentary. A professor in Amsterdam who works with facial recognition software is hoping to match other faces from the yeshiva photo with those faces following the camera in "Three Minutes."

"That's what this project has been about — just connecting these fragments that are floating around in isolation in someone's drawer or in an archive somewhere," said Kurtz, who is 59. "The hope is that the more pieces we're able to assemble, the closer we're able to come to identify someone or at least to being able to provide a context for their lives."

The footage he'd viewed as just another home movie as a child looked different once he "became an adult with a historical consciousness," Kurtz explained. "I inherited this film, and the minute I saw it, I thought, 'I am responsible for the memory of these people. If I don't figure out who they are probably no one will and their memory will be lost.'" 

So far, only about a dozen of the 153 faces in "Three Minutes" have been identified, despite intense effort. The documentary showcases this effort, with a walk-through of the painstaking process Kurtz and others pursued to determine the name of the owner of the grocery store shown in his grandfather's footage. 

Not far from the synagogue — which itself was identified by the carving of a Lion of Judah on one of its doors — the film shows a doorway with a small sign over it that says "Grocery" in Polish. The letters on the sign that would indicate the proprietor were unrecognizable due to the graininess of the footage, and time. A Polish researcher took the shapes of the least washed-out letters — the first one had a loop at the top so could have been a P, B or R; another was almost certainly a W — and pored through business directories from the time to ultimately determine that the store was owned by someone named Ratowski.  

It is satisfying, even a little thrilling, to see this small mystery solved before your eyes. Though we would be fooling ourselves to think that knowing the name of the owner of the grocery store owner means we understand the horror of what happened to him any better.

And later in the film, when Stigter pulls thumbnail portraits of everyone who appears for even a single frame in the original footage into a 17 x 9 grid, it's clear that there are many, many more names we do not know, will almost certainly never know.

*"I inherited this film, and the minute I saw it, I thought, 'I am responsible for the memory of these people.'*

– Glenn Kurtz, author of "Three Minutes in Poland"

The camera Kurtz's grandfather carried with him on his European adventure was a Ciné-Kodak Magazine 16 mm introduced the year before, in 1937. More than 70 years later, his grandson bought five of them on eBay for between $25 and $40 each. 

"I learned quite a bit by having it in my hand," he told me. "The whole thing is the size of a paperback book. It's a spring-wound motor. You wind it up and that provides the power for the motor. The spring has a limited tension, so the longest shot that you can make depends on the strength of the spring."

For his grandfather's camera, that was about 20 seconds. Which explains why the three minutes is mainly made up of what feels like a loop of short spurts panning a crowd of faces, the children seemingly chasing the camera as it moves along. 

Kurtz took his new-old cameras with him to Nasielsk in 2014, the year his book was published and the 75th anniversary of the deportation of the town's Jews. Some 50 descendants of the few survivors, or relatives of people like his grandfather who had left Nasielsk before the war, returned as well, the largest group of Jews to grace the town since that fateful day in 1939.

"There's something about the nature of this history that makes people from the same town feel connected in a real way," Kurtz said. "People in the film are undoubtedly relatives of mine, though I can't say who. It feels like an extended family."

Kurtz, who has a doctorate in German studies and comparative literature from Stanford, had previously written a memoir about his journey as a musician, and from 2008 to 2015 hosted "Conversations on Practice," a series of discussions of the writer's life with authors including Patti Smith, Jennifer Egan, Martin Amis and Adam Gopnik.

He's visited Nasielsk eight times over the last decade, showing his grandfather's footage at schools and libraries, and last year screening "Three Minutes: A Lengthening" in the town theater for a crowd that included the mayor. 

Kurtz is also now president of the Nasielsk Society, which he sees as a third iteration of the "landsmanshaftn," the networks of immigrants from the old country that were active in New York City in the early 1900s and the period after World War II.

During the 2014 visit with the 50 other Nasielsk descendants, he shot some footage on the Ciné-Kodak Magazine 16 mm. He said he hopes to someday use that footage in another documentary. For now, "it's in my closet," Kurtz laughed. But not to worry: "It's on my computer as well."


The Forward


----------



## Sixties Fan

Queen Elizabeth’s relationship with Holocaust survivors and the State of Israel
					

“The Jewish community is really in mourning along with the rest of the United Kingdom. We really feel that we have lost, I think someone described her, as the grandmother of the nation,” said Olivia Marks-Woldman, chief executive of the Holocaust Memorial Day Trust.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Immigrants waiting to be transferred on Ellis Island, October 30, 1912.
Photo: Courtesy of Library of Congress.
PBS LearningMedia, the educational arm of the PBS network, announced the release of free lesson plans for middle and high school teachers to help educate students about topics explored in an upcoming documentary that focuses on how the United States government and American people responded to the Holocaust as it unfolded in Europe.

The three-part film “The US and the Holocaust,” co-directed by award-winning American documentary filmmaker Ken Burns, will air on PBS from Sept. 18-20. It examines America’s actions, or lack thereof, concerning the Holocaust as well as the rise of Adolf Hitler and Nazi ideology in Germany within the framework of global antisemitism and racism, including in the United States.

PBS will provide eight lesson plans for educators that address clips from the film and cover various topics, including the impact of Nazism; US immigration policy from 1924-1941; US media coverage of the Holocaust; and how public opinion in the United States influenced the American government’s response to the Holocaust and the refugee crises.

Some of the free lesson plans have already been released but the full collection of educational materials will be available on Sept. 18 on the “Ken Burns in the Classroom” hub on PBS LearningMedia’s website. The lesson plans were developed with historical and archival help from the US Holocaust Memorial Museum, whose exhibit, “Americans and the Holocaust,” partially inspired Burns’ documentary.

(full article online )









						PBS Offers Free Lesson Plans, Teaching Course for Educators Related to Upcoming Ken Burns Holocaust Documentary
					

Immigrants waiting to be transferred on Ellis Island, October 30, 1912.Photo: Courtesy of Library of Congress. PBS LearningMedia, the educational …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arūnas Bubnys of the state-sponsored Lithuanian Genocide Center speaking at a June 23, 2020 far right meeting flanked by the photographs of wartime Nazi collaborators Jonas Noreika and Kazys Škirpa. Photo: courtesy of ‘Defending History’.


In one scene from the powerful and horrific documentary “Baltic Truth,” Riga Ghetto survivor Marger Vesterman plays the piano to the tune of a song created in the ghetto. He then recalls what the words were: “If you survive, no one has to remind you that you have responsibilities.”

The chilling documentary reminds us that it was not only Nazis who massacred Jews. In this case, Latvians and Lithuanians were all too eager to quench their thirst for Jewish blood, even if it meant shooting neighbors who they’d previously celebrated birthdays with.

The searing documentary is narrated and hosted by Israeli singer Dudu Fisher. Fisher explains that his mother, Miriam, was born in Riga in 1932, and that if much of his family hadn’t moved to Mandatory Palestine, he would have been “among the millions of unborn Jewish children.”

On July 4, 1941, Riga’s Great Choral Synagogue was burnt down. Jews at the time thought massacres against their brethren in Poland were only rumors.

Because Latvia had been occupied by Russia in 1940, when it was occupied by Germany in 1941, Jews hoped the fury would be against the Bolsheviks. In the film, George D. Schwab explains that his father gave flowers to the German Army and greeted them and asked what would happen to the Jews. His father was told not to worry, as the main goal was to fight the Bolsheviks. Days later, his father had his eyes gouged out, he was tortured and then executed.

In the town of Akniste, Jewish men had their noses and ears cut off before they were shot to death.

At different times, Fisher chants the “maleh” — a prayer to honor the dead — and it is difficult not to cry when he does so. Outrageously, a number of Latvian and Lithuanians responsible for massacres against Jews have had monuments built in their honor.

Fisher notes that Jews were told they would be relocated, but many were relocated to their graves. And in some cases, Jews had to dig their own graves.

As to why regular citizens would participate in such atrocities, three theories are advanced: they wanted to loot and improve their economic situation, they were influenced by the Nazi ideology of scapegoating Jews or supported it themselves, or they believed propaganda that the Jews were all communists who supported the Russian takeover.

Survivor Elly Lasar Gotz says that on October 29, 1941, Lithuanians, supervised by Nazis, killed 10,000 Jews. We learn that by one forest, 25,000 Jews were killed in two days. Adults were killed with one bullet to the head, but so as not to waste bullets, children were killed by having the rifle butt being smashed against their heads.

Before the war in Lithuania, there were 400,000 Jews. But after World War II, there were only hundreds.

Viewers will become more and more enraged as the film goes on, but that is the point. “Baltic Truth” is a documentary you must see, as a participant to fight against those who seek to erase historical facts. If your blood hasn’t fully boiled, it will when you see that a murderer of Jews has been romanticized in a play that receives applause. Los Angeles resident Grant Gochin also notes that there are monuments in Lithuania for Juozas Kristaponis, who murdered Jews in Belarus, including relatives of the late Israeli leader Shimon Peres.

Gochin says in the film that if Lithuania is permitted to rewrite its history — as it is trying to do — then anyone can.


(full article online)










						New Documentary Examines the Murder of Jews by Latvians and Lithuanians in the Holocaust
					

Arūnas Bubnys of the state-sponsored Lithuanian Genocide Center speaking at a June 23, 2020 far right meeting flanked by the …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

_Beautiful Blue Eyes_ centers on an NYPD cop (Scheider) who has spent decades haunted by the murder of his family during World War II. When he believes he has found the Nazi responsible for their deaths, he enlists his estranged son to help him exact revenge. It’s unclear how the film’s title violated Facebook’s race policy given that people of any race can have blue eyes. The stated rationale would presumably subject the promotion of a literary classic like Toni Morrison’s _The Bluest Eye_ to a similar ban.

The British director believes that the ban significantly diminished prospects for the film, which opened in 431 theaters in the U.S. on Sept. 9. “Every decent and sane human being on this planet should be alarmed by Meta-Facebook’s ban on the advertising of a Holocaust-related film,” Newton adds. “Mark Zuckerberg has created a monster that has no oversight. It’s one thing to be flagged by an algorithm. It’s another for Meta-Facebook employees to review the flag and uphold it, knowing full well that the title is not discriminatory and that the film is Holocaust-related.”

One of the actors in the film, Alexander Newton, the son of the director who performs _Beautiful Blue Eyes_’ titular song, says he was informed that any advertising or promotion of his artist’s page is also permanently banned by Facebook and Instagram.

“It’s incredibly ironic [given that] both the movie and song are about a Holocaust survivor,” says the younger Newton. MovieFarm CEO Martin Myers tells _Rolling Stone_ that the ban is “completely outrageous.”

The Facebook ban isn’t the first roadblock the elder Newton has faced with the film. In 2008, _Jaws_ icon Scheider died after battling multiple myeloma before the film’s completion. Due to a problem with one of the cameras, some shots were lost. But the director used AI technology developed in recent years to repair the damaged frames, allowing him to edit and release the movie as he originally envisioned. 

(full article online)









						Facebook Bans Holocaust Film for Violating Race Policy
					

The filmmakers behind ‘Beautiful Blue Eyes,’ which marks Roy Scheider’s final performance, cannot advertise or promote the movie because the title breaches its policy against content that “includes…




					www.rollingstone.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

My Grandparents’ Impossible Situation
					

Taking a new look at my family’s history, after watching Ken Burns’ PBS documentary ‘The U.S. and the Holocaust’




					www.tabletmag.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Nazis recorded everything they stole. One artist is mining their archives for something new.
					

Lisa Oppenheim’s solo exhibition inverts Nazi archival photos to make the absence of stolen objects and stolen lives feel tangible.




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tatsuo Osako (left) in his youth 
(Photo: Courtesy of the family)

Despite the Japanese Empire being allied with Nazi Germany, Osako welcomed the refugees upon their arrival in Japan and doled out aid money he received from Jewish rescue organizations while using his connections to ensure the refugees' safe passage into Japan.

Osako, who passed away in 2003, is one of a handful of Japanese citizens whose contribution to saving Jewish lives in the days of the Holocaust received belated recognition from the Israeli government.

(full article online)









						Japanese travel agent honored for helping Jews in Holocaust
					

Tatsuo Osako welcomed thousands of Jewish refugees fleeing German-occupied Europe and ensured their safe transport to Japan; more than 80 years later, Israeli government posthumously recognizes his work




					www.ynetnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Facebook bans, reverses decision on Holocaust movie ads that ‘violated’ race policy
					

Distributors of Beautiful Blue Eyes again allowed to advertise film on social media site; Meta initially upholds ban, but later says was 'made in error'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Born Nora Tausz in 1924, in what was then the Italian town of Fiume — and what is today Rjeka, Croatia — her grandfather was a traditional and observant Jew. But her father, who married a Jewish woman, ended up getting baptized and converted to Catholicism as part of a family feud — involving some small amphibians. That was before Tausz Ronai was born, leaving her “technically Catholic.”

“My father’s dislike for religion started during his childhood. When he was preparing for his bar mitzvah, the rabbi complained that he did not study enough. My grandma was furious and threw the salamanders he carefully collected out of the window and the cats ate them,” Tausz Ronai explained.

After Nora’s birth, Edoardo Tausz became the president of a Hungarian insurance agency. But in 1935, the Hungarian government issued a law by which non-citizens could no longer work in high-ranking positions. The company offered him a chance at Hungarian citizenship, but he rejected the move as opportunistic, quit his job and joined an Italian insurance company.

In 1938, the promulgation of racial laws in Italy stripped Jews of their citizenship. Tausz lost his job overnight with no compensation, his pension savings account was seized, and his kids Nora and Giorgio were thrown out of school.

“There was nothing to do. The government said that we were of ‘Jewish race.’ We were not connected with the official Jewish community. When my grandfather died, no one could afford his Jewish burial. Even my cousin, who was very Catholic and attended the Benedictine school, was kicked out overnight by the priest. He ended up in Auschwitz,” Tausz Ronai said in an interview with the Primo Levi Center in 2020.

Lacking nationality and resources, Edoardo Tausz prepared his family to leave, reaching out to several countries, including Australia, Argentina and the United States. He even found a New York telephone book and called various Tausz families for help, but never received an answer.

After Italy entered the war, in the summer of 1940, the mayor ordered the round-up of all the Jewish men in Fiume.

“They came before dawn, perhaps 4 a.m., about six men in uniform with bayonets and revolvers in their hands. They took my father and went for my brother. My mother begged for Giorgio as he was ‘just a child,’ although he was actually 18. [The soldiers] gave up and left [Giorgio] behind,” Tausz Ronai recalled.

Giorgio was eventually caught at a train station while trying to escape. Though “technically Catholic,” his papers carried the word “Jew,” so he was taken to the Torretta detention camp, where his father was also imprisoned.




(full article online)









						This Holocaust survivor and Brazilian swimming champion is still competing at 98
					

Nora Tausz Ronai started swimming competitively at age 69 and has won 13 gold medals, broken 12 world records at Masters World Championships - and just keeps swimming




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A new episode of ESPN’s documentary series “E60” will profile a former Israeli athlete who survived the Holocaust when he was a child and also the terrorist attack that took place at the 1972 Olympic Summer Games in Munich, Germany, in which 11 members of Israel’s Olympic delegation were murdered.

In “The Survivor,” former Israeli race walker Shaul Ladany, 86, shares his life story from World War II to Munich and Israel, where he now lives, with reporter Jeremy Schaap, who traveled to Israel and Germany to learn more about the two-time Olympic athlete who has won five gold medals at the Maccabiah Games.

Ladany was also the recipient of the Pierre de Coubertin medal, the International Olympic Committee’s most prestigious honor, and in July he completed the Maccabiah Games half marathon in four hours and 27 minutes. He is now a professor at Ben Gurion University in the Department of Industrial Engineering and Management.

As the Nazi regime attacked Ladany’s home country of Yugoslavia in 1941, a bomb fell directly on his house. Miraculously, he survived and three years later, during the Holocaust, he was deported by the Nazis to the Bergen-Belsen concentration camp and again survived. Twenty-eight years later on Sept. 5, 1972, at the Munich Olympics, Ladany faced death once more when the Palestinian terror group Black September broke into the athletes’ village at the Munich Olympics and kidnapped, and ultimately murdered, 11 Israeli athletes and coaches.



SEPTEMBER 16, 2022 12:02 PM
0
Iran Accused of Pulling Wrestler From International Championship to Avoid Competing Against Israeli Athlete​Iran has been accused of purposefully ensuring that one of its wrestlers would not qualify for a match on Thursday...
“The Survivor” features archival video and news reports, as well as new interviews and reporting, to share details about what happened at the Munich Olympics through Ladany’s perspective.

(full article online)









						ESPN Documentary About Munich Massacre Follows Israeli Survivor of Olympic Attack and Holocaust
					

A promotional photo for “The Survivor,” a new episode of “ESPN E60.” Photo: ESPN. A new episode of ESPN’s documentary …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

“It’s not one of the things that will go down in the long annals of good things America did. It goes in a different book,” says Prof. Deborah Lipstadt, forever the voice of reason, coming to terms with something nobody wants to hear — and that she undoubtedly wishes she did not have to say.

She’s speaking about the American response to — and, in some ways, even its shared culpability in — the Holocaust.

“That’s absurd,” you might think. “How is this America’s fault? They were across the ocean, minding their own business, and when the time came they landed at Normandy and helped liberate Europe!”

Yes, this is true. But we’re discussing a Ken Burns documentary, which means we are at the adult table now, not on Twitter where everything is blanched of nuance and reduced to a sharp quip meant to make other people look dumb. For a story as staggering as the Holocaust, we must look at it honestly, and from every angle. “Never again” is meaningless if we can’t analyze everything.

When I first heard that Ken Burns made a documentary about the Holocaust, my first thought, I’ll admit, was, “If he hasn’t done it already, why bother now?” Burns, who became a titan in his field with his 1990 release “The Civil War” (which I once called the greatest American documentary), and his company Florentine Films, have been pumping out very distinctive information-rich television events since the early 1980s and have covered a number of heavy topics from an American perspective.



(full article online)










						The uncomfortable truths in new documentary by Ken Burns, ‘The US and the Holocaust’
					

The three-part miniseries airing this week recognizes a part of WWII history many Americans are unfamiliar with - or would prefer not to know about




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Ken Burns documentary that started being broadcast last night, The US and the Holocaust, has prompted me to dig up little known stories about how the US severely limited Jewish immigration.

One reason that the US gave for limiting immigration was the fear that some of the immigrants were in fact Nazi spies.

The New York Daily News reported on November 26, 1940 - a year before the US entered the war - about a secret Gestapo school in Prague to train spies to act as Jews for espionage purposes.









The article makes it clear that this fear would end up dooming thousands of Jews.

I cannot find any independent report during or after the Holocaust about this supposed "Jewish institute."

There are cases of Nazis who masqueraded as Jewish refugees in Europe. One such ring was reported in Holland and the Dutch authorities easily discovered them, as JTA reported:




> The disclosure that Nazi agents masquerading as refugees had helped the Nazi parachutists landing in the Netherlands recalled today that the Dutch authorities had several months ago discovered a group of such agents through the medium of botched circumcisions.
> 
> Last February the Paris newspaper L’Ouevre reported that 16 Nazi spies who entered the Netherlands in the guise of Jewish refugees — even taking the precaution of being circumcised — were unmasked when it was determined through a rabbi that they were not circumcised according to the Jewish ritual.
> 
> According to the report, the Gestapo had selected 16 men who looked as Jewish as possible, had them attend synagogue services for several weeks to acquaint ports stamped with “J” (Jew) and sent them into Holland.
> 
> The Netherlands anti-espionage service, suspecting that they were spies, arrested the men. After examining them, the authorities called a rabbi and, without informing him about the details of the case, asked him to ascertain whether they had been circumcised in the Jewish manner. He reported that they were not.



But (so far) I cannot find any such case in the US. The closest was the case of Herbert Karl Friedrich Bahr, a German-born American citizen who arrived in the US on the Swedish-American liner SS Drottningholm in 1942. The media originally said that he pretended to be a Jewish refugee but that wasn't true, as JTA reported at the time:




> The Nazi spy, Herbert Karl Friedrich Bahr, who was arrested aboard the diplomatic exchange ship Drottningholm, will face a speedy trial, it was announced today. Full information of the arrest released here indicated that the 29-year-old spy was posing as a “friend of Jews in Germany,” and not as a Jewish refugee as was generally reported yesterday when the news of his arrest was made public by the Federal Bureau of Investigation.
> 
> Inquiry at the FBI office here elicited the information that Bahr was provided by the Nazi military espionage office with full information concerning a Jewish family in Germany in order to be able to explain to U.S. authorities how he happened to be in possession of $7,000 in American currency. He was instructed by the Nazi espionage headquarters to say that a Jewish friend of his in Germany, a member of the old Social-Democratic party, had been beheaded by the Nazis, that the man’s wife had sold a valuable stamp collection for $7,000 and given him the proceeds to take out of the country for her.



In 2015, the Smithsonian Magazine wrote an investigative report on Bahr and noted that in fact the rumors of Nazis posing as Jews to spy on the US were essentially baseless:




> Government officials from the State Department to the FBI to President Franklin Roosevelt himself argued that refugees posed a serious threat to national security. Yet today, historians believe that *Bahr's case was practically unique*—and *the concern about refugee spies was blown far out of proportion.*
> 
> In the court of public opinion, the story of a spy disguised as a refugee was too scandalous to resist.
> 
> Immigration restrictions actually tightened as the refugee crisis worsened. Wartime measures demanded special scrutiny of anyone with relatives in Nazi territories—even relatives in concentration camps. At a press conference, President Roosevelt repeated the unproven claims from his advisers that some Jewish refugees had been coerced to spy for the Nazis. “Not all of them are voluntary spies,” Roosevelt said. “It is rather a horrible story, but in some of the other countries that refugees out of Germany have gone to, especially Jewish refugees, they found a number of definitely proven spies.”
> 
> Here and there, skeptics objected. As the historian Deborah Lipstadt points out in her book Beyond Belief, The New Republic portrayed the government’s attitude as “persecuting the refugee.” The Nation didn’t believe that the State Department could “cite a single instance of forced espionage.” But these voices were drowned out in the name of national security.
> 
> Government agencies like the State Department used spy trials as fuel for the argument against accepting refugees. But late in the war, government whistleblowers began to question this approach. In 1944, the Treasury Department released a damning report initialed by lawyer Randolph Paul. It read:
> 
> _“I am convinced on the basis of the information which is available to me that certain officials in our State Department, which is charged with carrying out this policy, have been guilty not only of gross procrastination and wilful failure to act, but even of wilful attempts to prevent action from being taken to rescue Jews from Hitler.”_




The FBI, State Department and media couldn't resist pushing the narrative of Jewish spies, the result being that tens of thousands of Jews who could have been saved in the US were murdered instead.

One other point: It would have been easy for the FBI to hire religious Jews to vet the immigrants to ensure that at least the religious ones were who they said they were. But it seems that the antisemitism of the day precluded considering American religious Jews as truly American and trustworthy for such a task. 










						False claims of Nazi spies masquerading as Jews provided excuse to limit Jewish immigration to America during the Holocaust
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A powerful new account of how Washington abandoned Hitler’s victims - The Boston Globe
					

Ken Burns’s team chronicles America’s refusals to offer haven to Jews during the Holocaust.




					www.bostonglobe.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

As Iran’s president doubts the Holocaust, its survivors gather at Yad Vashem
					

Dozens of survivors who regularly tell their stories at the museum meet in Jerusalem for a festive event ahead of Rosh Hashanah




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The US Jews who opposed Orthodox rabbis pleading to save European Jews
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

An initiative for the “urgent” conservation of thousands of pairs of shoes of children killed at the Auschwitz-Birkenau concentration camp has been launched to try and save the footwear from falling apart with the passage of time.

The two-year project “From Soul to Sole” is for the preservation of more than 8,000 shoes stored at the Nazi death camp in German-occupied Poland, which belonged mostly to Jewish children, but were “found to be rapidly disintegrating” over time.

“Without immediate conservation, these shoes are in danger of disappearing as historic documentation of life and death,” the Auschwitz-Birkenau Foundation warned.

Auschwitz-Birkenau State Museum Director Piotr Cywiński, noted that in a recent exhibition “one of the objects that speaks most to the emotions of visitors is a child’s shoe with a sock in it.”

“At the Memorial itself, for many people one of the places that moves them most is the room where several thousand shoes belonging to the youngest victims are displayed,” said Cywiński. “There is nothing surprising in this, as through the tragic fate of the children in the camp we are able to look into the limitless depths of human evil at Auschwitz.”

About 1.1 million people from across Europe were deported to Auschwitz-Birkenau out of which an estimated 232,000 were children, mostly Jewish. When Soviet troops liberated Auschwitz on January 27, 1945, there were about 500 children under 15 years of age left in the Nazi camp.

“The contrast between the cruelty and callousness of the adult world is perhaps most vividly illustrated in Auschwitz precisely in the juxtaposition with the trusting, curious, innocent and defenseless children who were thrown into a world they could not understand,” said Cywiński. “And this world is preserved in every single shoe. Only these shoes remained after so many children.”

“That is why we must do everything to preserve them for as long as possible,” he urged.

For the project, the Auschwitz-Birkenau Foundation has partnered with the International March of the Living, the Auschwitz Memorial and the Neishlos Foundation.

(full article online)










						Auschwitz-Birkenau Launches Project to Save Thousands of Holocaust Children’s Shoes From Crumbling
					

92-year-old Holocaust survivor Arie Pinsker inspects the collection of victims’ shoes on display at Auschwitz-Birkenau. Photo: Tali Natapov/Neishlos Foundation …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Podcast: Secret Holocaust poems set to haunting music by survivor’s granddaughter
					

Czech-born musician Lenka Lichtenberg speaks about her new album, 'Thieves of Dreams,' based on poetry written in Theresienstadt and hidden in Prague. NEW: Full transcript included




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Thunderbird

More information about mass murder:









						Stalin's Jews
					

We mustn't forget that some of greatest murderers of modern times were Jewish




					www.ynetnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

As the chief Nazi hunter of the Simon Wiesenthal Center, my job was to find as many as possible of such cases, in order to help convince Canada, Australia, Great Britain, and New Zealand to decide to take legal measures against these Holocaust perpetrators, who up to that point, had escaped justice. As far as the United Kingdom was concerned, our saga began on October 22, 1986, when Rabbis Marvin Hier and Abraham Cooper submitted a list I compiled of suspected Nazi criminals who were living in the UK to the British consul in Los Angeles, Donald Ballantine. The list – 11 Latvians and 6 Lithuanians – was accompanied by a request to Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher that the government investigate the allegations, and if necessary create a legal mechanism to deal with the problem.

From the start, the British government was very reluctant to do anything. Its initial response was that despite the Prime Minister’s “deep revulsion at the atrocities committed during the Nazi era,” it was most likely that “legal constraints would prevent the prosecution of Nazi war criminals in Great Britain.” The reason was that prosecution was limited to crimes committed in Great Britain, and extradition to the Soviet Union or Israel was impossible, because of the lack of an extradition treaty with the former, and the provisions of the existing extradition treaty with the latter. In addition, the conservative media was absolutely opposed to prosecution and made no secret of their staunch opposition. Thus, for example, the Times editorial on March 3,1987, reminded its readers that “Britain is a Christian country…[whose] laws enshrine principles of justice tempered with mercy not vengeance,” and concluded that “it is wise and humane to let matters rest.”

And that sentiment was not the only problem we faced. Our major problem was that all the suspects had committed their crimes in areas that were now part of the Soviet Union. As a Jewish defense organization that was fighting for the rights of Soviet Jews to emigrate to Israel, we were hardly the type of group whom the Soviet authorities would help, which is why we appealed to the British government to request the information from the Soviets on a bilateral basis. Thus with little political will to proceed in London, our chances of obtaining positive results appeared to be very slim. Luckily for the cause, MPs Greville Janner and Merlyn Rees formed an All-Party War Crimes Group in the Parliament which helped to galvanize political pressure on the government to take action.

Their efforts resulted in the government establishing an independent inquiry to assess the evidence against the suspects, which in turn endorsed a change in British law to enable criminal prosecution of Nazi criminals living in Great Britain. Such a step would have to be passed by the Parliament, as well as the House of Lords. The proposed bill passed in the House of Commons by a huge margin of 348 to 123, but was roundly defeated in the House of Lords. To the government’s credit, it was returned to the House of Commons, but again it was rejected by the House of Lords. The government refused to give up and submitted it once again to the House of Commons, where it was passed by a huge margin of 254 to 88, and at that point, Queen Elizabeth, for the first time in 70 years, used her power to sign a bill into law over the opposition of the House of Lords. That step created a legal framework to prosecute Nazi criminals who entered Great Britain illegally and sent a very important moral and judicial message that the United Kingdom, in principle, will not be a haven for those who committed the crimes of the Third Reich.

(full article online)









						When Queen Elizabeth helped us hunt Nazis
					

The late monarch used her royal powers for justice, against strong opposition, by making it possible to prosecute war criminals who escaped to the UK




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

One-Man Show About Polish Resistance Fighter, World War II Hero Jan Karski Premieres in New York
					

A sculpture in the Polish city of Krakow showing Holocaust hero Jan Karski. Photo: Screenshot. An off-Broadway solo performance about …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

On March 15, 1938, three days after German troops crossed into Austria, approximately 250,000 people greeted Adolf Hitler when he appeared on the balcony of the Hofburg, Vienna’s imperial palace, to announce the political union of Austria with Nazi Germany through annexation.

The Anschluss launched mass arrests in Vienna and triggered a wave of anti-Semitic violence too. Jews were beaten and killed, their stores looted, and dozens committed suicide. As the German takeover of Austria began, Sigmund Freud was ensconced in his longtime residence and office at Berggasse 19 in Vienna’s 9th district. “Finis Austriae [the end of Austria],” the neurologist and founder of psychoanalysis observed in his diary at the time.

“As a Jew, [Freud] was automatically in danger as the undisputed public face of what most Nazi officials denounced as [his] Jewish pseudoscience,” Andrew Nagorski writes in his new book “Saving Freud,” published on August 23.

(full article online)










						How Sigmund Freud fled Nazi Austria, leaving siblings who perished in the Holocaust
					

In his new book 'Saving Freud,' award-winning journalist Andrew Nagorski explores the history surrounding the father of modern psychology's harrowing escape to safety in London




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arnold Schwarzenegger delivers message against hatred in first visit to Auschwitz
					

The former California governor and 'Terminator' actor meets with Holocaust survivors, vows to 'fight prejudice together' and return to the notorious death camp in the future




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

They didn’t know it, but it was the eve of the Passover seder. At 2:00 p.m. on April 7, 1944, 19-year-old Rudolf Vrba and 25-year-old Fred Wetzler began their epic and daring bid to bring the news of the horrors of Auschwitz to their fellow Jews and the wider world.

That bid began in a dark, cramped hole under a woodpile in the death camp. It ended with a report describing the Nazi machinery of slaughter which landed on desks in Allied capitals and, through a series of diplomatic maneuvers, helped to save the lives of up to 200,000 Jews in Budapest.

But, for more than seven decades, the story of Vrba and Wetzler’s astonishing escape — the first successful effort by Jewish prisoners to break out of Auschwitz — and their mission to sound the alarm and strip away the layers of deception under which the Final Solution was perpetrated has itself remained somewhat hidden. The recognition they rightly deserve has consequently been denied.

In his newly published book “The Escape Artist,” British writer and journalist Jonathan Freedland seeks to correct this historical injustice, painstakingly but grippingly reconstructing Vrba’s incredible life.

Freedland, a columnist for The Guardian newspaper and host of a popular BBC radio history program, tells The Times of Israel that his aim is to ensure that Vrba has, at last, “a place in the pantheon of heroes of the Holocaust.”


(full article online)










						The first Jew to escape Auschwitz helped save 200,000 lives — but few know his name
					

Rudolf Vrba should be celebrated for his role in preventing the deportation of many of Budapest's Jews, says UK author Jonathan Freedland in his new book, 'The Escape Artist'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

On June 19, 1939, over lunch at the White House, Treasury Secretary Henry Morgenthau, Jr. attempted something he was loath to do: He prodded his best friend. “A year has passed,” he told Franklin D. Roosevelt, “and we have not got anywhere on this Jewish refugee thing. What are we going to do about it?”

No other member of the Roosevelt cabinet enjoyed a relationship as intimate with the president; the two had a standing date for a private lunch on Mondays. Across Washington, Morgenthau and his wife Elinor were known as the couple closest to the Roosevelts: Since the early 1920s, they had worked together, socialized together and, long before the New Deal, made common cause. (“From one of two of kind,” FDR had once inscribed a photograph to Elinor.) Morgenthau rarely dared to risk his most treasured friendship. But the saga of the _St. Louis_, the ship carrying nearly a thousand Jewish refugees that had reached Florida only to be turned back to Europe, haunted him. The tragedy, coming just days before his lunch at the White House, laid bare the grim truths of the crisis unfolding on the continent.

The only son of the New York real estate baron — Henry Morgenthau, Sr., who’d become America’s most vocal anti-Zionist — Henry Jr. was reared as a devout assimilationist. He’d never even attended a Passover Seder. But the desperate news from Europe had stirred something, brought a change that those few who were close to him would later call an “awakening.”

The war in Europe would test Morgenthau in ways unlike any other member of the Roosevelt administration. In “those terrible eighteen months,” as he would later call the period after the summer of 1942, when he first learned that “the Nazis were planning to exterminate all the Jews of Europe,” Morgenthau would find himself surrounded by threats: an anti-immigrant old guard at the State Department, “America First” isolationists on Capitol Hill and enraged Zionist leaders desperate for the attention of the White House. He would face the greatest test of his 12-year tenure in Washington, risking all that he held most dear: not only his friendship with FDR, but the trust of his best men at Treasury and even the faith of his own family. In the end, Morgenthau would rely on his moral compass — “Franklin’s conscience,” Eleanor Roosevelt liked to call him — to affirm his belief in America as a sanctuary for the persecuted, and press his best friend to act, before it was too late, to save the remaining Jews of Europe. Now, as the nation finds itself once more bitterly divided over its obligations to the world’s refugees, the story of Morgenthau’s crusade serves as a poignant reminder of what can happen when government officials stand up to the misdeeds of their own administration.

(full article online)










						‘The God-Damnedest Thing’: The Antisemitic Plot to Thwart U.S. Aid to Europe’s Jews and the Man Who Exposed It
					

Henry Morgenthau used his close ties with Roosevelt to expose rampant antisemitism in the State Department that thwarted America’s efforts to provide refuge for Jews imperiled by Hitler.




					www.politico.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Nazi Collaborator in the Family
					

With her groundbreaking documentary ‘His Name Is My Name’—showing on Instagram—Dutch filmmaker Eline Jongsma uncovers the crimes her great-grandfather perpetrated against Jews




					www.tabletmag.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Leonid Berenshtein’s life story fascinated director Roman Shumunov from the moment he first learned about it. A Soviet Jew, born in Ukraine, Berenshtein became a legendary partisan commander during World War II.

In 1944, he located a factory in Dembica, Poland, that produced Hitler’s dreaded secret weapon, the V2 rocket. The factory was subsequently bombed by the Red Army, delivering a key blow to the Third Reich. Decades later, Berenshtein relocated to Israel.

The former battalion commander’s story is shared in Georgian-Israeli director Shumunov’s new eponymous docudrama film, “Berenshtein.”

(full article online)









						Film lauds WWII partisan chief who found Hitler’s V2s, died in Israel in obscurity
					

Director Roman Shumunov tells the story of Leonid Berenshtein, who climbed the ranks in the underground, eventually discovering the factory producing Hitler's dreaded V2 rockets




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A film-maker comments on Ken Burns' Holocaust documentary (Martin Ostrow)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: A Yom Kippur 'Violin Recital' in Auschwitz | United with Israel
					

This gripping video about an other-worldly violin recital is a must watch - especially before Yom Kippur.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Mindful

In my film J’Accuse! about the Lithuanian holocaust I rely significantly  on  archive photography to tell the story; black and white prints, often grainy, that somehow escaped the inferno. Many of the photos may be familiar to you, but their primal power remains: two small, fearful brothers, yellow stars on their filthy clothes; an inconsolable  grandmother; a naked young woman being escorted to her death; a class of little girls stripping by the pit; the doomed Jewish orchestra in the Kaunas ghetto; Ponary.

The photographic detail is astonishing and reveals so much about these children. Look closely. Note the the rocking horse, the shoes, the pressed pinafores and aprons, the creative play materials, the careful haircuts. The faces of obviously loved children.

And then imagine, if you can bear it, the day just four years later when these children would wake up to discover that they were no longer human. And how, after weeks of deranged savagery all about them they would be ripped from what remained of their homes and imprisoned in their once-beautiful synagogue. How they would be held there, without food or a drop of water for three weeks in the summer heat. How their last days would be endured amid the stench of excrement and rotting bodies. And how the survivors would be carted off to pits and shot, bludgeoned or asphyxiated to death.









						Archive and memory
					

From the blog of Michael Kretzmer at The Times of Israel




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A time when Tbilisi, Georgia, had a rich Yiddish cultural life
					

A look at the rich Yiddish cultural life of the Jewish community in Tbilisi, Georgia, which dates the 19th century.




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

They fled the hell of Auschwitz, but that was not the only catastrophe they faced
					

Jonathan Freedland's 'The Escape Artist' recounts the saga of how Walter Rosenberg and Alfred Wetzler became the first to escape Auschwitz.




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

They fled the hell of Auschwitz, but that was not the only catastrophe they faced
					

Jonathan Freedland's 'The Escape Artist' recounts the saga of how Walter Rosenberg and Alfred Wetzler became the first to escape Auschwitz.




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The large majority of readers of the Oct. 2 and Oct. 6 JNS articles on the events marking Lithuanian Holocaust Memorial Day were likely convinced that the Baltic country is doing an excellent job of commemorating the destruction of its Jewish community.

That is a consoling thought, but nothing could be further from the truth. It downplays the very significant role played by local collaborators in the annihilation of Lithuanian Jews; the more than 5,000 German, Austrian and French Jews deported to Lithuania to be murdered by Lithuanians; and the at least 20,000 Belarussian Jews shot near their homes by the men of the 12th Lithuanian Auxiliary Police Battalion.

Moreover, since it regained its independence in 1990, Lithuania has played a major role in promoting the dangerous phenomenon called “Holocaust distortion,” which is currently rampant throughout post-communist Eastern Europe. For those unacquainted with the term, it refers to the rewriting of the narrative of the Holocaust to achieve four goals:


Hide completely or seriously minimize the role played in the Holocaust by local collaborators. On this issue, it is extremely important to note that only in Eastern Europe did collaboration with Nazi Germany include participation in the systematic mass murder of Jews.
Promote the canard that communist and Nazi crimes are equivalent and officially categorize the former as genocide. This has serious repercussions because, if it is accepted, anti-Semites can portray “Jewish communists” as perpetrators of genocide against the peoples of Eastern Europe. And if everyone is equally guilty, no one can be accused.
Allow the glorification of individuals who fought the Soviets after World War II as national heroes, even if they collaborated with the Nazis and participated in the Holocaust.
Establish an International Memorial Day for All Victims of Totalitarian Crimes on Aug. 23, the day of the Nazi-Soviet Non-Aggression Pact, which would certainly make International Holocaust Memorial Day (Jan. 27) redundant.
Member of the Lithuanian parliament Emanuel Zingeris, for example, who was interviewed at length in the Oct. 6 article and expressed great concern for Holocaust education, was among the architects—and the only Jew to sign—the infamous Prague Declaration of June 3, 2008, which is the manifesto of Holocaust distortion.

(full article online)











						The Lithuanians still deny their participation in the Holocaust
					

We should not allow the Baltic country to whitewash and distort their complicity in the murder of over 95% of its Jews.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The forgotten ghetto in the heart of Gdansk
					

Residents of this Polish city and tourists who visit it should know about the hell that some people inflicted on other people in this place during World War II




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Mindful

For decades one of the most incredible tales from the Holocaust has been virtually unknown outside of Poland. The writings of Witold Pilecki, a Polish patriot who volunteered to be imprisoned in Auschwitz, were published in English only a few years ago. His incredible bravery and heroic actions deserve to be better known.









						Breaking into Auschwitz - aish.com
					

Witold Pilecki heroically volunteered to enter Auschwitz where he organized a secret resistance.




					aish.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

“To remember happy days, which were not really happy at all,” reads the inscription on the back of a photograph of a Jewish swim team taken moments after its victory in a championship.

The image of the Vienna-based Hakoah team in the late 1920s was owned by Hubert Nassau. The message was sent by him to fellow teammate Fritz Lichtenstein seven years after the defeat of the Third Reich.

Like Lichtenstein, Nassau managed to escape the Nazis’ effort to annihilate European Jewry, emigrating to Britain months after the Anschluss.

(full article online)










						In London exhibition, snapshots of Jewish life soon to be shattered by the Holocaust
					

The Wiener Library’s display of Jewish refugee family photos, running through November 4, shows happy times – and dark clouds on the horizon




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Two Polish women, Renata Rostborowska and her aunt Kristina Wojwodzka were posthumously named “Righteous among the Nations” by Yad Vashem, Israel’s national Holocaust memorial and museum. Chairman Danny Dayan and Director of the Yad Vashem Righteous of the World Department, Dr. Yoel Zysenwein, presented the honors at a ceremony held Sunday at Yad Vashem to Rostborovska’s son and Wyvobodzka’s granddaughter in the presence of the Holocaust survivor who the family saved, Stanislaw Shlomo Aronson, his family members, the military attaché at the Polish embassy and other family members and friends of his rescuers.

The Righteous Among the Nations, explains Yad Vashem, are non-Jews honored for taking great risks to save Jews during the Holocaust. Their acts of heroism took many forms and they came from different nations, religions, and walks of life. What they had in common was that they protected their Jewish neighbors at a time when hostility and indifference prevailed.

Persons recognized as a “Righteous Among the Nations” are awarded a specially minted medal bearing their name, a certificate of honor, and the privilege of their names being added to the Wall of Honor in the Garden of the Righteous at Yad Vashem in Jerusalem.

And the story of how these two Polish heroes came to save Stanislav Shlomo Aronson is remarkable in and of itself.

Born in 1925 in Warsaw, Aronson spent most of his childhood years in Lodz, where he lived with his family on the eve of the outbreak of World War II in September 1939.

After the Germans invaded Poland, the Aronson family decided to flee to the east and eventually made it to safety – temporarily – in Lviv, Ukraine, which was then part of the Soviet Union. A few months after the German invasion of the Soviet Union, which began in June 1941, the family members were forced by the German occupiers to move to the Warsaw ghetto. In the fall of 1942, they were put on a freight train and sent to concentration camps.

Stanislav, however, managed to escape from the train and returned to Warsaw where he joined the ranks of the underground under the pseudonym Ryshard Zhurawsky and later changed his name to Zhukovsky.

During this time, he was sworn into the Polish underground organization “Army Kryowa” and only a few of its other members knew that he was Jewish. One of the few who knew was Renata Papenhauser Bernstiren – later Rostborowska – who rented him her apartment to live in, in 1944. By keeping Stanislaw’s secret, Renata not only protected him from being rounded up and executed by the Germans, but she also protected him from other members of the Polish underground who were no lovers of the Jewish people themselves. There were instances during the war where Jews in the underground were killed by their own comrades simply because they were Jews.










						‘Righteous Among the Nations’: 2 Polish Women Honored by Yad Vashem | United with Israel
					

Renata Rostborowska and her aunt Kristina Wojwodzka saved Holocaust survivor Stanislaw Shlomo Aronson.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Daniela Lavender, Sir Ben Kingsley, Halina Silber, Mushka Efune and Dovid Efune at the 6th annual Algemeiner gala in New York City, Sept. 27, 2019. 
Photo: PMC / Sean Zanni for The Algemeiner.


Helen “Halina” Silber, who attributed surviving the Holocaust to being transferred from Auschwitz to an ammunition and enamelware factory owned by Oskar Schindler, died on Tuesday. She was 93.

Born in 1929, Silber and family fled their home in a rural area of Kraków, Poland, to a ghetto in Słomniki when she was just ten years ago. After hearing that the Nazis would relocate Jews living there, Silber’s mother told her to travel alone back to Kraków and voluntarily join the Płaszów labor camp, where her siblings were already interned. She never saw her mother again.

“I saw endless rows and rows of barbed wire. I could smell the stench of burning flesh,” she described arriving at Auschwitz to members of the Young Israel Shomrai Emunah synagogue in 2019. “I felt to myself; there is no more room here for hope. There is no room here for miracles.”

Not having identification papers delayed Silber’s registration at Płaszów, but she was eventually assigned to laundry duty. Later, she was selected to by the camp’s Gestapo officers to work in Schindler’s in factory.


(full article online)









						Halina Silber, Holocaust Survivor Saved by Oskar Schindler, Dies at Age 93
					

Daniela Lavender, Sir Ben Kingsley, Halina Silber, Mushka Efune and Dovid Efune at the 6th annual Algemeiner gala in New …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

2 Nazi-looted paintings, returned to heirs of owner, to be auctioned for charity
					

Works by artist Egon Schiele, seized from Jewish cabaret artist Fritz Grunbaum during the Holocaust, are expected to fetch $2.8 million




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hanneli Pick-Goslar (Hannah Goslar), a Holocaust survivor and childhood friend of Anne Frank, attends an exhibition at the Anne Frank House in Amsterdam, October 11, 2012. (Marcel Antonisse/ANP/AFP)

The two girls lost touch in 1942 when the Frank family went into hiding to escape the Nazis.

Goslar and her family were arrested by the Gestapo in 1943 and deported to Bergen-Belsen the following year.

(full article online)











						Hannah Goslar, friend of Anne Frank who moved to Israel after war, dies aged 93
					

Holocaust survivor was one of diarist's closest friends before Nazis invaded Amsterdam, met her again in Bergen-Belsen, survived and raised family in Jerusalem




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

_We Will Never Die_ premiered at Madison Square Garden on March 9, 1943, with two performances before an audience of 40,000. Written by Ben Hecht with music by Kurt Weill, and produced by Billy Rose, its purpose was to make America do something to stop the destruction of European Jewry—which was well underway. “These are the 2 million Jewish dead of Europe today,” the show began. “The 4 million left to kill are being killed, according to plan.” After the debut, it was performed in five other cities, including before Eleanor Roosevelt in Washington, D.C. According to historian Rafael Medoff, the dramatic pageant helped shatter the curtain of silence surrounding the Holocaust, by drawing attention to a crisis that much of the mainstream news media were ignoring. _Listen to the Los Angeles radio performance from July 1943:_



_








						Treasure Trove: A weekly piece of our history from the collection of David Matlow
					

The latest items via @TheCJN on Instagram.




					thecjn.ca
				



_


----------



## Sixties Fan

_Unzer Sztyme, _the monthly newspaper of the Holocaust survivors in the British Zone of occupied Germany, was published in Yiddish at Bergen-Belsen’s Displaced Person’s Camp from 1945 to 1947. This illustration of “The Modern Haman” was published on March 17, 1946—the date on which Purim falls in 2022. Adolf Hitler is depicted leading a Jewish soldier on horseback: “This is what is to be done to the person the king wants to honour,” a passage from the book of Esther. The drawing depicts 10 Nazi leaders hanging from gallows like the 10 sons of Haman—the caption notes this punishment was the Jewish dream during the time of Hitler. The artist was survivor Berl Friedler who published his sketches in a book called _Back from Hell_.










						Treasure Trove: A weekly piece of our history from the collection of David Matlow
					

The latest items via @TheCJN on Instagram.




					thecjn.ca


----------



## Sixties Fan

_Night of Stars_ was an annual benefit performance by New York’s film and entertainment industry to raise much needed funds for the development of Eretz Yisra’el and refugee relief and rehabilitation. The first production was in 1934, before a crowd of 45,000 at Yankee Stadium—donated for the evening by team owner Col. Jacob Ruppert—with proceeds sent to help German Jewry. Macy’s department store owner Nathan Strauss was the key driver behind the event, which inspired large-scale fundraisers by the U.S. Army and Navy, the Red Cross and others. This program is from the 1948 performance, the first after Israel’s independence.










						Treasure Trove: A weekly piece of our history from the collection of David Matlow
					

The latest items via @TheCJN on Instagram.




					thecjn.ca


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel's Ambassador to Germany Ron Prosor (2nd-R) and Berlin's Deputy Mayor Bettina Jarasch (L) present Anne-Marget Schmid (2ndL) and Gundela Suter, descendants and grand-daughters of four German 'Righteous Among the Nations', with medals from Jerusalem's Yad Vashem Holocaust memorial during a posthumous ceremony in their honor at the City Hall of Berlin, on November 2, 2022. (Jens Schlueter/AFP)

BERLIN (AFP) — Germany and Israel on Wednesday paid posthumous tribute to two married couples who rescued Berlin Jews from the Nazis, at an emotional ceremony attended by four generations of the families’ descendants.

Israeli Ambassador Ron Prosor presented granddaughters of the rescuers with Righteous Among the Nations medals from Jerusalem’s Yad Vashem Holocaust memorial at the Berlin City Hall in the first such ceremony there in seven years.
Prosor, whose own family fled the Nazis for Israel in the 1930s, called the couples — Bruno and Anna Schwartze and Friedrich and Helene Huebner — “heroes in the fight for freedom.”

(full article online)









						In Berlin, 2 married couples who saved Jews from Nazis given honor by Yad Vashem
					

Israel, Germany hold ceremony to recognize Bruno and Anna Schwartze and Friedrich and Helene Huebner, who helped neighbors survive the Holocaust: 'Heroes in the fight for freedom'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

On November 9, synagogues and churches around the world will keep their lights on to commemorate Kristallnacht, Nazi Germany’s “Night of Broken Glass,” in which dozens of Jews were murdered and hundreds of synagogues were set ablaze in 1938.

Organized by Israel’s Religious Kibbutz Movement, the initiative called “Light from the Synagogue” has slowly grown over the past 15 years. Participating congregations are asked to teach about the November 1938 pogrom’s place in history, in addition to keeping the lights on until morning.

“Kristallnacht was a point of no return,” said Dalia Yohanan, the project’s coordinator. “The world did not care and that was a signal to the Nazis,” she told The Times of Israel.
----
More than 400 synagogues in Israel are expected to participate this year, along with hundreds of synagogues and churches outside the Jewish state, said Yohanan. In Argentina, for example, commemorations will be held at 50 synagogues, said Yohanan.

“Every year we grow a little bit more in Israel and the Jewish world,” said Yohanan.


(full article online )










						Israeli initiative asks synagogues to honor Kristallnacht by keeping their lights on
					

'Light from the Synagogue' organizers expect hundreds of synagogues and churches outside Israel to commemorate 'Night of Broken Glass' this year




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

It was May 1940, and British citizens were gripped by a wave of panic that Germany would invade their shores at any moment.

Terrified of an imminent attack, the British government authorized the arrest and detention of all German citizens residing in the United Kingdom. Ultimately, around 30,000 Germans were rounded up and sent to internment camps – the vast majority of whom were Jewish refugees who had fled the Nazis, many with British assistance.

Among them were my grandfather, my great-grandfather and my great-uncle. Those three men were among the approximately 2,000 people held in Hutchinson Camp on the Isle of Man during World War II.

My great-grandfather, Rabbi Dr. Paul Holzer, and my grandfather, Otto Levy, both died before I was born. Relatives say that neither of them – nor my great uncle, Marcus Horovitz – spoke at any length about their experiences in the camp.

A new book from British journalist Simon Parkin, “The Island of Extraordinary Captives,” illuminates the lives of those men held in Hutchinson Camp after fleeing Germany, where they suffered the trauma of being “imprisoned by one’s liberator.”

Deemed “enemy aliens,” the refugees held in Hutchinson Camp were rounded up in mass arrests in 1940 after most had earlier been granted exemptions from internment. Some had arrived as teenagers on the Kindertransport; others – like my great-grandfather – had been imprisoned in concentration camps and managed to escape to the UK. Once there, they were placed behind barbed wire.


(full article online )









						They fled persecution in Nazi Germany. Then the British put them behind barbed wire
					

A new book sheds light on the little-known story of thousands of German Jewish refugees held in internment camps in the UK during World War II - including several of my ancestors




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Map Shows Many of the Synagogues Destroyed on Kristallnacht | My Jewish Learning
					

On the night of November 9, 1938, synagogues, Jewish schools and Jewish-owned businesses were targeted in violent riots throughout Nazi ...




					www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Harrowing, previously unseen images from 1938’s Kristallnacht pogrom against German and Austrian Jews have surfaced in a photograph collection donated to Israel’s Yad Vashem memorial, the organization said Wednesday.

One shows a crowd of smiling, well-dressed middle-aged German men and women standing casually as a Nazi officer smashes a storefront window. In another, brownshirts carry heaps of Jewish books, presumably for burning.

Another image shows a Nazi officer splashing gasoline on the pews of a synagogue before it’s set alight.


(full article online)










						Chilling, newly discovered photos show Nazi Kristallnacht up close
					

Yad Vashem says images are first to show pogrom from indoor vantage point; indicate German public was aware and that violence was coordinated by authorities




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## TheParser

Sixties Fan said:


> I started this thread to tell the HISTORY of the Holocaust, before, during and after.
> 
> Thank you for your contribution.  It is well known that all countries did nothing to help Jews, because they were Jews, before and during.  Possibly even after.


I once read that the Dominican Republic did offer refuge.  

But for some reason, few Jewish people decided to accept the offer.


----------



## Sixties Fan

TheParser said:


> I once read that the Dominican Republic did offer refuge.
> 
> But for some reason, few Jewish people decided to accept the offer.


The Dominican Republic was one of the very few countries willing to accept mass Jewish immigration during World War II. At the Évian Conference, it offered to accept up to 100,000 Jewish refugees.[3] It is estimated that 5,000 visas were actually issued, and the vast majority of the recipients did not reach the country because of how hard it was to get out of occupied Europe.[4









						History of the Jews in the Dominican Republic - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Reading the contemporaneous newspaper coverage of Kristallnacht is overwhelming. While the story did not start out on the front pages, the coverage snowballed over the next few days as Nazi restrictions on Jews increased and editorials in newspapers expressed outrage.

The outrage did not extend to doing a damn thing to help Jews in Germany, though.

A French newspaper published this editorial cartoon:





And the New York Times reported of angry reactions to the pogroms and anti-Jewish edicts in France:






But there were two other stories out of France that week.

In this one, we see that France turned away the Jews who were fleeing Germany - Jews the Nazis were allowing to leave.





And days later, after French newspapers said how unacceptable it would be for France to make an agreement with a Nazi Germany that so cruelly and proudly persecuted Jews, France worked hard to make exactly that agreement. 





That agreement was signed on December 6, 1938, and the articles about it didn't mention a thing about Jews. 

Then, as now, the world pretended to care about Jews - but was not willing to lift a finger to actually save their lives. It was all lip service.

So whenever the world demands that Israel compromise on its security today, remember that it is also no lip service. No one will guarantee Jewish security and survival besides Jews themselves. 

The only difference is that now we have a state and an army. 

There's another relevant lesson for today. *Don't make agreements with genocidal madmen*. 

They tend not to be too trustworthy.











						The French reaction to Kristallnacht: Let's pretend to care about Jews while watching them suffer
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

William Patrick Stuart-Houston had the dubious distinction of having the most infamous uncle in history. Name not ringing any bells? Stuart-Houston was born William Patrick Hitler in Liverpool, England in 1911, to Irish mother Bridget Dowling and Austrian father Alois Hitler, Jr., the half-brother of Nazi leader Adolf Hitler. As fate would have it, William would end up fighting against his uncle's German forces as a member of the U.S. Navy in World War II.

William was brought up by his mother after Alois abandoned the family in 1914. When he turned 18, William visited his father in Germany. He returned in 1933 and tried to benefit from his uncle's position as chancellor, asking him for increasingly better jobs. However, the two shared little affection. “I didn’t become Chancellor for the benefit of my family (and) no one is going to climb on my back,” wrote Adolf Hitler, who called William “my loathsome nephew" on at least one occasion. William even tried to blackmail his uncle for a better job by revealing alleged family secrets.

After a stint back in Britain, where William wrote "Why I Hate My Uncle" for Look magazine, he eventually moved to the United States. After many attempts to enlist in the U.S. military (his motives were looked on skeptically, to say the least), he wrote directly to President Franklin D. Roosevelt. He was eventually allowed to join the Navy in 1944 and served for three years as a hospital corpsman. After a battlefield injury, he was awarded a Purple Heart.

*From Hitler to Houston:*


William changed his name to William Stuart-Houston after the war, married Phyllis Jean-Jacques, and lived a normal life of relative anonymity in Patchogue, New York. He owned a business that analyzed blood samples and died of natural causes in 1987.
William and Phyllis had four sons, but none had sons or daughters of their own. Contrary to a popular rumor, though, they did not have a pact about refusing to sire children.
The neighborhood where William Hitler spent his earliest years was reduced to rubble in the Liverpool Blitz in January 1942.







						Did Any of Adolf Hitler’s Relatives Fight Against Him in World War II?
					

Brief and Straightforward Guide: Did Any of Adolf Hitler’s Relatives Fight Against Him in World War II?




					www.wisegeek.com


----------



## flan327

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Well I will start that Hitler was Mary Poppins compared to Lenin, Stalin, and Trotsky
> 
> Hitler killed 6 million..........Them?????.........40?....50.....60? million
> 
> So we must start this thread saying the Soviets were 10 times worse. You have to admit that reality before you think further
> 
> We don't learn that in public skewls even 50 yrs ago. It was forbidden


Read a real book


----------



## Dayton3

Hang on Sloopy said:


> The Rooskies killed millions of Jews too. Again this is forbidden in public skewls


I thought everyone knew that?


----------



## WinterBorn

Polishprince said:


> I know that a lot of holocaust survivors were really offended by Hogan's Heroes, which poked fun at the event back in the 1960's.  Many contended that the camps were nothing like the one that was portrayed and that Colonel Klink and Sergeant Schultz were really atypical of those that they met in the German camp system.



It was a comedy tv series.   It was not meant to be historically accurate.

And one of the stars, Robert Clary, who played Corporal Louis LeBeau, was a Holocaust survivor.


----------



## DudleySmith

It was mostly Jewish actors playing the Nazis and Germans. Mel Brooks and other comedians made fun of Nazis all the time. Some racist Jewish bigots just hate it when the Evul Goy say anything at all about their Master Race, is all.


----------



## Sixties Fan

I stumbled upon this JTA story from 1944:





I wanted to learn more about this, but couldn't find anything online about "Staroshentzi" or the people named here.

So I crowdsourced the research on Twitter.

I was pointed by Aviva Hadara to the town of Storozhynets, Ukraine, sometimes spelled Storozhynets' [Ukr], Storozhinets [Rus], Storojineţ [Rom], Storojinet [Ger], Shtrozshnitz [Yid], Stordjinet [Yid], Storojineti [Hun], Storozynetz, Strizinitz, Strozynetz, or Sorojinet.

Then SD Homnick pointed me to another person who saved Jews from Storozhynets, also an agronomist, so chances are he was the real hero. 

From "Solidarity and Rescue in Romania" written by the Elie Wiesel Commission:




> Attempts to save Transnistria deportees were severely punished by the regime; therefore, rescue efforts—and they were not few—deserve great respect. Unfortunately, no systematic research has been done on this topic. However, several individual cases are highly relevant. .... Serban Flondor, a doctor of agronomics and renowned specialist in heraldry and geneology and son of Iancu Flondor (who played an important role in uniting Bukovina with Romania), supplied the Jews in the Storojinet camp with food. Additionally, with the assistance of railway managers,*he sent Jews to Bucharest by locking them in unoccupied sleeping car compartments. *While serving as councilor for the Chamber of Agriculture, *he used his train car to take Jews from Bukovina to Bucharest, where they could hide more easily.*


This website calls him the "Schindler from Bucovina:"



_Serban Flondor, center_



> Agronomist engineer, deputy in the interwar Romanian Parliament, a well-known genealogist and *mayor of his hometown, Storojinet*, Serban Flondor was truly a character-hero, of a refinement and intelligence that all the Bucharest aristocrats of the interwar period and who would measure his own humanity in terrible times.
> 
> A few years after this photograph, Serban Flondor would fight to save the lives of dear Jewish friends, simple acquaintances or people he had never seen: Rubi Klein (whom he hid in the house in the yard of which the photograph was taken, at Storojinet), students Zalman Leon, Elias Corneliu or Iancu Moscovici from "Cultura" and "Ciocanul" high schools (he got involved and obtained their pardon), *whole families from a death train heading towards Transnistria* and which he managed to stop en route.




(full article online)










						Serban Flondor, a Holocaust "righteous gentile" you never heard of
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In a Jewish artist's stunning photographs, a Holocaust story with a happy ending
					

Photographer Erwin Blumenfeld, subject of a new Paris exhibition, excelled both in fashion and the avant-garde.




					forward.com


----------



## Mindful

(JTA) — For his 2021 book “How the Word Is Passed,” winner of the National Book Critics Circle Award for Nonfiction, poet and journalist Clint Smith explored the landscape of American memory — specifically how the history of slavery is explained, commemorated, distorted and desecrated in sites across the United States.

While on tour promoting the book, he explained in an interview Tuesday, he’d often be asked if any country had gotten it right when it came to memorializing its own dark past. “I kept invoking the memorials in Germany, but I had never been to the memorials in Germany,” Smith said. “As a scholar, as a journalist, I felt like I had to do my due diligence and excavate the complexity and the nuance, and the emotional and human texture, that undergirds so many of these places and spaces.”









						A Black writer explores how Germany remembers its ‘unthinkable’ past - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
					

Clint Smith, author of a prize-winning book about slavery and American memory, tours Holocaust memorial sites.




					www.jta.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The man who saved more Jews than Schindler
					

Descendants of those rescued by Aristides de Sousa Mendes returned to Jerusalem to dance in his honor.




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

*December 9 1942 marked a turning point in the fortunes of the Jews of Tunisia. The Germans occupied the country the previous month, and 5,000 Jewish males were marched off to forced labour camps. There was little that the Jewish community could do to resist this colossal force. France 24 commemorates 80 years since the first round-up:*







Moncef Bey: signed every antisemitic decree
On December 9, 1942, when Tunisia had been occupied for a month by the Germans, 3,000 Jewish men over the age of 18 were ordered to do forced labour, but only 120 men showed up. The occupier then ordered  a round-up.  Nearly 5,000 Jews were sent to forced labor in camps where they suffered ill-treatment.

“While the chief of SS rants,  I mentally take stock of the situation, ” recalled  community leader Paul Ghez.” We feel very small before the colossal force which has been unleashed. I look to my right at the pitiful group of gloomy and silent prisoners. I can make out the beard of the rabbi, I see a child shivering with fear.” On December 9, 1942, Paul Guez, head of the Jewish community in Tunis, turned out to be quite powerless. While the German occupier conducted the round-up in the Tunisian capital, the Jews could not put up any resistance. Nearly 5,000 Jews were sent to forced labor camps.

This date marks a turning point. Until then, the Jews of Tunisia, about 90,000 people, had not suffered such persecution. Since the establishment of the Vichy regime, however, they were the object of anti-Semitic measures, according to the_ Statut des juifs_ promulgated in France in October 1940. “In this statute, article 9  stipulates that it is applicable in the countries of the protectorate”, explains the historian Claude Nataf, president of the Society for the History of the Jews of Tunisia (SHJT). “But for a draft law to be applicable in Tunisia, it must have the seal of the bey (the Tunisian sovereign)”, he says.

At the time, Ahmed II Bey ruled the country. “He is an old man who will die two years later. He is more concerned about his legacy and what he will bequeath to his children. He does not want to come into conflict with the Resident General of France, especially on the Jewish question”, says Claude Nataf. The statute was therefore introduced on November 30, 1940 and excluded Jews in public service and in the press, radio, theater and cinema. However, it turned out to be “more moderate” than in mainland France, according to the historian, since a second statue  exempting certain professions was promulgated in June 1941.

When the bey died in June 1942, his cousin Moncef succeeded him. The latter publicly expressed his condemnation of official anti-Semitism by declaring: “The Jews, like the Muslims, are my children”, but, like his predecessor, he signed decrees enacting racial measures, in particular “to eliminate Jewish influence in the Tunisian economy”.

But the situation deteriorated with the German occupation in November 1942, the day after the Anglo-American landings in Algeria and Morocco. SS Colonel Walter Rauff, inventor of the mobile gas vans used in Eastern Europe, then led the anti-Jewish campaign . “At first he had the idea of launching a pogrom to liquidate the Jews with the help of the Muslim population because he did not have enough men, but the leaders of the Muslim community were informed of this and put out the ‘fire”, according to Claude Nataf.

The Nazi commander then decided to act  on his own. On December 8, 1942, he summoned leaders of the Jewish community and demanded the requisition of 3,000 workers equipped with shovels and pickaxes for the next day. Only a hundred men responded to this call. “Rauff then launched a round-up which took place in front of the great synagogue, which the SS desecrated. They arrested all passers-by. A second round-up took place near the school of the Alliance Israélite Universelle, while a hundred  leading Jews, including women, were locked up in the military prison of Tunis to serve as hostages and to be shot if they disobey”, says the historian.

Read article in full (French)

More about the Nazi occupation of Tunisia










						Eighty years since Tunisian Jews were rounded up by the Nazis • Point of No Return
					

December 9 1942 marked a turning point in the fortunes of the Jews of Tunisia. The Germans occupied the country the previous month, and 5,000 Jewish males were marched off to forced labour camps. There was little that the Jewish community could do to resist this colossal force. France 24...




					www.jewishrefugees.org.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan

Famous Nazi-fighting duo speak about a documentary about their lives
					

The Klarsfelds, have been making headlines for decades and now have a documentary about their lives being shown at the Jerusalem Jewish Film Festival.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nazi 'secretary of evil' found guilty in murder of over 10,000 Jews | World Israel News
					

Irmgard Furchner, who worked as a typist at the Stutthof camp in Danzig in 1943-1945, received a two-year suspended jail term.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Polish couple killed by Nazis for hiding Jews declared martyrs by pope
					

Pontiff's move clears path to sainthood for Jozef and Wiktoria Ulma; they hid Jews in town of Markowa until informant turned them in




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

WJRO Applauds Lithuania’s Holocaust Era Property Restitution Law
					

The World Jewish Restitution Organization (WJRO) on Thursday applauded the passage of legislation by the Lithuanian Parliament addressing restitution claims of Holocaust victims. The legislation, intr




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Leopoldstadt” and the bombing of Auschwitz
					

The real history of the Jews in Vienna’s Leopoldstadt district is as harrowing as what’s depicted in a hit Broadway play.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Topographie der Gewalt 1930–1938
					

Eine Visualisierung antisemitischer Gewalttaten im Deutschen Reich von 1930 bis 1938.




					www.jmberlin.de


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Sixties Fan said:


> I started this thread to tell the HISTORY of the Holocaust, before, during and after.
> 
> Thank you for your contribution.  It is well known that all countries did nothing to help Jews, because they were Jews, before and during.  Possibly even after.


You won't find an Encyclopedia from 1952 that mentions the so-called Holocaust. You might find something in the 1913 New York Times though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

JoeB131 said:


> Nobody denies the Holocaust happened.
> 
> Some of us don't think it should become a permanent hall pass three generations later for the Zionists to abuse the Palestinians.


I deny it.


----------



## Viktor

TheGreatGatsby said:


> You won't find an Encyclopedia from 1952 that mentions the so-called Holocaust. You might find something in the 1913 New York Times though.


Reliable data on the Holocaust did not become public until 1946. It occurred from 1934-45


----------



## Viktor

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I deny it.




Testimony of Auschwitz Commandant Hoess



The Avalon Project : Nuremberg Trial Proceedings Volume 11

 



Dr Hoettl Speaks

Dr. Wilhelm Hoettl, after being sworn, declares:


I was a member of the SD from 1938 until the German collapse
except for two interruptions during the years 1939 and
1941-1943. Until 1939 I had charge of the department
"Catholic Church" with the SD in Vienna, subsequently I was
employed in Department VI, Foreign Information Service.


In connection with my activities in Vienna, I made the
acquaintance of Obersturmbanfuehrer Eichmann, whom I met
again in 1943 as a section chief in Department IV of the
Gestapo. There he handled the Department for Jews [Judenreferat].


In August 1944 at the occasion of a visit in my apartment
in Budapest, Eichmann told me that he had to make a report
for Himmler on the number of Jews killed, and that he
estimated the sum-total of the Jews killed as 6 millions.
Of those 4 million had been killed in the extermination
institutions in the East, while the additional 2 millions
were killed by shootings -- mainly by the Einsatzgruppen of
the SIPO and the SD during the campaign in the East.


About 1942 I had a conversation with SS-Brigate commander
Dr. Stahlecker who had been in command of such an
Einsatzgruppe of the SIPO and the SD in the East. He told
me that he had been ordered by Obergruppenfuehrer Heydrich
to take command of such an Einsatzgruppe, whose field of
action was the area of an Army group. He had the order to
exterminate the Jews in that district by shootings.

>From my conversations with Eichmann and Stahlecker and


other members of the SIPO and SD I conclude that the Jews
were killed since the beginnings of the Russian campaign
(1941), at first by the Einsatzgruppen of the SIPO and the
SD and later -- probably since the beginning of 1943 --
in the extermination camps of the East.

The arrest of the Jews and their shipment to the
extermination camps was carried out by a special detachment
[Sonderkommando] under the direction of Eichmann, which
was composed of members of the SIPO -- especially
Gestapo. Heydrich had given the instructions for this to
Eichmann. In the RSHA his chief was the head of the
Gestapo, SS Obergruppenfuehrer Mueller.


[signed] Dr. Wilhelm Hoettl
Subscribed and sworn to before me this 5th day of
November 1943.
[signed] Whitney R. Harris
Lieut, U.S. Naval Reserve


[Nizkor note: The date of signing is incorrectly
transcribed. The original German document is dated
"5. November 1945." knm]

 





*Nazi Gas Chambers*



photos of auschwitz gas chambers - Google Search





The Einsatzgruppen Einsatzgruppen



Hitler declares death of the Jews

Bez�glich der Judenfrage ist der F�hrer entschlossen, reinen Tisch zu
machen. Er hat den Juden prophezeit, da�, wenn sie noch einmal einen
Weltkrieg herbeif�hren w�rden, sie dabei ihre Vernichtung erleben
w�rden. Das ist keine Phrase gewesen. Der Weltkrieg ist da, die
Vernichtung des Judentums mu� die notwendige Folge sein.

In respect of the Jewish Question, the F�hrer has decided to make a
clean sweep. He prophesied to the Jews that if they again brought about
a world war, they would experience their annihilation in it. That
wasn't just a catch-word. The world war is here, and the annihilation
of Jewry must be the necessary consequence.

[Goebbels, Diary entry, December 12, 1941]

*The Auschwitz Album*

The Auschwitz Album | Yad Vashem



*Auschwitz gas chambers and crematoriums*



Historical pictures and documents / Gallery / Auschwitz-Birkenau


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Viktor said:


> Testimony of Auschwitz Commandant Hoess
> 
> 
> 
> The Avalon Project : Nuremberg Trial Proceedings Volume 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Hoettl Speaks
> 
> Dr. Wilhelm Hoettl, after being sworn, declares:
> 
> 
> I was a member of the SD from 1938 until the German collapse
> except for two interruptions during the years 1939 and
> 1941-1943. Until 1939 I had charge of the department
> "Catholic Church" with the SD in Vienna, subsequently I was
> employed in Department VI, Foreign Information Service.
> 
> 
> In connection with my activities in Vienna, I made the
> acquaintance of Obersturmbanfuehrer Eichmann, whom I met
> again in 1943 as a section chief in Department IV of the
> Gestapo. There he handled the Department for Jews [Judenreferat].
> 
> 
> In August 1944 at the occasion of a visit in my apartment
> in Budapest, Eichmann told me that he had to make a report
> for Himmler on the number of Jews killed, and that he
> estimated the sum-total of the Jews killed as 6 millions.
> Of those 4 million had been killed in the extermination
> institutions in the East, while the additional 2 millions
> were killed by shootings -- mainly by the Einsatzgruppen of
> the SIPO and the SD during the campaign in the East.
> 
> 
> About 1942 I had a conversation with SS-Brigate commander
> Dr. Stahlecker who had been in command of such an
> Einsatzgruppe of the SIPO and the SD in the East. He told
> me that he had been ordered by Obergruppenfuehrer Heydrich
> to take command of such an Einsatzgruppe, whose field of
> action was the area of an Army group. He had the order to
> exterminate the Jews in that district by shootings.
> 
> >From my conversations with Eichmann and Stahlecker and
> 
> 
> other members of the SIPO and SD I conclude that the Jews
> were killed since the beginnings of the Russian campaign
> (1941), at first by the Einsatzgruppen of the SIPO and the
> SD and later -- probably since the beginning of 1943 --
> in the extermination camps of the East.
> 
> The arrest of the Jews and their shipment to the
> extermination camps was carried out by a special detachment
> [Sonderkommando] under the direction of Eichmann, which
> was composed of members of the SIPO -- especially
> Gestapo. Heydrich had given the instructions for this to
> Eichmann. In the RSHA his chief was the head of the
> Gestapo, SS Obergruppenfuehrer Mueller.
> 
> 
> [signed] Dr. Wilhelm Hoettl
> Subscribed and sworn to before me this 5th day of
> November 1943.
> [signed] Whitney R. Harris
> Lieut, U.S. Naval Reserve
> 
> 
> [Nizkor note: The date of signing is incorrectly
> transcribed. The original German document is dated
> "5. November 1945." knm]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nazi Gas Chambers*
> 
> 
> 
> photos of auschwitz gas chambers - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Einsatzgruppen Einsatzgruppen
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler declares death of the Jews
> 
> Bez�glich der Judenfrage ist der F�hrer entschlossen, reinen Tisch zu
> machen. Er hat den Juden prophezeit, da�, wenn sie noch einmal einen
> Weltkrieg herbeif�hren w�rden, sie dabei ihre Vernichtung erleben
> w�rden. Das ist keine Phrase gewesen. Der Weltkrieg ist da, die
> Vernichtung des Judentums mu� die notwendige Folge sein.
> 
> In respect of the Jewish Question, the F�hrer has decided to make a
> clean sweep. He prophesied to the Jews that if they again brought about
> a world war, they would experience their annihilation in it. That
> wasn't just a catch-word. The world war is here, and the annihilation
> of Jewry must be the necessary consequence.
> 
> [Goebbels, Diary entry, December 12, 1941]
> 
> *The Auschwitz Album*
> 
> The Auschwitz Album | Yad Vashem
> 
> 
> 
> *Auschwitz gas chambers and crematoriums*
> 
> 
> 
> Historical pictures and documents / Gallery / Auschwitz-Birkenau



He heard millions were killed? Wow. I'm hearing the same bull shit almost a century later.


----------



## Sixties Fan

A look inside the new exhibit “Courage to Act: Rescue in Denmark” that will open at Museum of the Jewish Heritage – A Living Memorial to the Holocaust. Photo: Provided.
New York’s Museum of Jewish Heritage will open its first exhibition for elementary school students that highlights Denmark’s citizens who risked their lives to help save over 95 percent of the country’s Jewish population during World War II.

While Holocaust education in New York City public schools normally begins in the eighth grade, Courage to Act: Rescue in Denmark, which will be unveiled in the fall of 2023, is designed for children ages 9 and up. The exhibition “will use age-appropriate themes of separation, bravery, and resilience to help young people make connections to their own lives and reflect on the dangers of prejudice—as well as their own potential for compassionate, moral, and courageous collective action and upstanding,” the museum said.

(full article online)










						New Holocaust Exhibit for Kids in New York Focuses on Danish Resistance During World War II
					

A look inside the new exhibit “Courage to Act: Rescue in Denmark” that will open at Museum of the Jewish …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Great Synagogue of Vilna's Jewish ritual baths, destroyed in Holocaust, found by archaeologists
					

***




					www.haaretz.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Vandals again desecrate Holocaust memorial in Thessaloniki, once home to largest Sephardic community in Europe
					

The Thessaloniki memorial, installed in 2014, was previously vandalized in 2018 twice and once in 2019.




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.chabad.org/library/article_cdo/aid/332485/jewish/Essays-Stories-on-the-Holocaust.htm#utm_medium=email&utm_source=52_today_in_judaism_en&utm_campaign=en&utm_content=content


----------



## Sixties Fan

United Arab Emirates Adds Holocaust Education to School Curriculum
					

Flags of United Arab Emirates and Israel flutter during Israel’s National Day ceremony at Expo 2020 Dubai, in Dubai, United …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fewer than 600 of those who enacted the Holocaust received heavy sentences after WWII. David Wilkinson’s docu explores how the mass of Nazi criminals, collaborators escaped justice​
(full article online)










						‘The great unpunishment’: How, why so many Holocaust perpetrators got away with it
					

Fewer than 600 of those who enacted the Holocaust received heavy sentences after WWII. David Wilkinson's docu explores how the mass of Nazi criminals, collaborators escaped justice




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

'A Woman of Valor': Worthwhile Holocaust fiction - review
					

While I appreciate that spinning Shoah tales allows deeper exploration of individuals’ motives, feelings and reactions, I fear that Holocaust fiction could fuel Holocaust denial.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Adolfo Kaminsky’s talent was as banal as could be: He knew how to remove supposedly indelible blue ink from paper. But it was a skill that helped save the lives of thousands of Jews in France during World War II.

He had learned how to remove such stains as a teenager working for a clothes dyer and dry cleaner in his Normandy town. When he joined the anti-Nazi resistance at 18, his expertise enabled him to erase Jewish-sounding names like Abraham or Isaac that were officially inscribed on French ID and food ration cards, and substitute them with typically gentile-sounding ones.

The forged documents allowed Jewish children, their parents and others to escape deportation to Auschwitz and other concentration camps, and in many cases to flee Nazi-occupied territory for safe havens.

At one point, Mr. Kaminsky was asked to produce 900 birth and baptismal certificates and ration cards for 300 Jewish children in institutional homes who were about to be rounded up. The aim was to deceive the Germans until the children could be smuggled out to rural families or convents, or to Switzerland and Spain. He was given three days to finish the assignment.

He toiled for two straight days, forcing himself to stay awake by telling himself: “In one hour I can make 30 blank documents. If I sleep for an hour 30 people will die.”


(full article online )






						Adolfo Kaminsky, 97: Forger of Identity Documents Saved Thousands of Jews |  History News         Network
					






					hnn.us


----------

